# 2020 Personal Can Cut Challenge



## Covert5

Happy New Year All! This year I am going to see how many cans total I can kill for the entire year. I will be rotating through my collection throughout the year.

I encourage all those who want to join me and post their kills throughout the year on this thread. This is open to all.

All can kills must be at least 33'. *Honor System* Videos are welcome, but not necessary. A picture of your kill and your choice of slingshot and any size ammo you use is fine. Please show the number of cans in your picture.

To help you kickstart this personal challenge, I will hold a drawing for a used Simple Shot Torque Slingshot to motivate you guys to shoot. It has a couple of fork hits. I got this slingshot from a member of the forum who didn't like it. I'm passing it along as well because it doesn't fit too well for my hand.

To join the drawing:

Just post your first can cut for 2020 on this thread between 01/01/20 and 01/07/20. I know some of you have already posted your first can cut for this year already on another thread. You can post the same one to enter.

I will conduct the drawing on 01/08/20 before midnight.

After that, your personal challenge for the year begins. There's no rush or pressure. I know life gets busy and people forget. This is for your personal goal and for all of us to have fun.

Let the slicing n dicing begin! SLING-ON!


----------



## Covert5

Here's a picture of the Torque up for grabs.


----------



## Covert5

Here's my first can cut for 2020! Frameless from inside my car into my new 1' x 1' portable catchbox. So much fun! It's hard to have an excuse not to shoot with this kind of set up! Oops sorry I forgot to show my ammo, but I used 3/8 steel. I was about 36' out and it took 35 hits.


----------



## 31610

Monster down ! Nice C5


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Great idea. Hope you get some takers on the challenge. I had thought about keeping a can count this year as well, but knowing me, I'll probably forget to keep tally and lose count fairly quickly and i rarely take pics of them. Even now im struggling to remember if my last cut was on the 31st or the 1st, hmmm maybe more coffee might help...

That's a generous giveaway to get people going! I've already got a torque that i barely get along with, so I'll take a pass on the giveaway portion.


----------



## Blue Raja

Great thread and thanks for the giveaway.

My first can cut for 2020 was in my basement, where I am limited to about 25 feet. To make it a bit more challenging, I shot a vintage Trumark WS-1, with SPRI exercise bands, 3/8" steel shot, and a fake suede pouch laminated with duct tape. 90% of the shots were "instinctive"and the other 10% used the top fork as an aiming point. Still dialing this slingshot in. It looks like I will be shooting it instinctive going forward.

This can held on by the last thread through quite a few hits.

Happy new year to all can cutters.


----------



## Covert5

Blue Raja said:


> Great thread and thanks for the giveaway.
> 
> My first can cut for 2020 was in my basement, where I am limited to about 25 feet. To make it a bit more challenging, I shot a vintage Trumark WS-1, with SPRI exercise bands, 3/8" steel shot, and a fake suede pouch laminated with duct tape. 90% of the shots were "instinctive"and the other 10% used the top fork as an aiming point. Still dialing this slingshot in. It looks like I will be shooting it instinctive going forward.
> 
> This can held on by the last thread through quite a few hits.
> 
> Happy new year to all can cutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Can Cut 2020.jpg


Blue Raja, awesome shoot'n brotha and awesome vintage frame! You chopped that one down to size! Nice kill!


----------



## Covert5

Killed this can with my brand new Bonegrip OTT!

This frame is amazingly comfortable. 3/8 steel, 37 hits.

Stay tuned for a review of this frame in a couple of days! Love it!

Sling-On!


----------



## Blue Raja

Covert5 said:


> Killed this can with my brand new Bonegrip OTT!
> 
> This frame is amazingly comfortable. 3/8 steel, 37 hits.
> 
> Stay tuned for a review of this frame in a couple of days! Love it!
> 
> Sling-On!


3/8 steel and 37 hits - fantastic! Looking forward to your review.

Where did you get the Bonegrip from?


----------



## MakoPat

I love it.

I need goals and peer pressure to meet the goals. haha...

Can cutting was a huge milestone for me. I was stuck on an accuracy plateau. Soneone suggested cutting a can...It was addictive getting that last little bit.

1st one this year was with my new Bilbrey Natty.


----------



## Covert5

Blue Raja said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killed this can with my brand new Bonegrip OTT!
> This frame is amazingly comfortable. 3/8 steel, 37 hits.
> Stay tuned for a review of this frame in a couple of days! Love it!
> Sling-On!
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8 steel and 37 hits - fantastic! Looking forward to your review.
> 
> Where did you get the Bonegrip from?
Click to expand...

Thanks bro, trying to bring the hit count lower!

The genius behind the Bonegrip is Terry Taylor. You can order at: [email protected]
I hope you get one. You will not be disappointed!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

MakoPat said:


> I love it.
> I need goals and peer pressure to meet the goals. haha...
> Can cutting was a huge milestone for me. I was stuck on an accuracy plateau. Soneone suggested cutting a can...It was addictive getting that last little bit.
> 1st one this year was with my new Bilbrey Natty.


Awesome kill bro and beautiful natty! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Covert5

Today's kill with a wedding gift given to me last year by Mikeylikesit!

3/8 steel, 38 hits.

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

This awesome frame from The Marvelous MakoPat!

I need a little more practice on this frame. 3/8 steel, 63 hits.


----------



## Blue Raja

Covert5 said:


> This awesome frame from The Marvelous MakoPat!
> 
> I need a little more practice on this frame. 3/8 steel, 63 hits.


Mako Pat makes a fantastic frame. Good to see you shooting it.


----------



## Covert5

Killed with this naughty natty! 3/8 steel, 61 hits.


----------



## Covert5

Blue Raja said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This awesome frame from The Marvelous MakoPat!
> I need a little more practice on this frame. 3/8 steel, 63 hits.
> 
> 
> 
> Mako Pat makes a fantastic frame. Good to see you shooting it.
Click to expand...

Blue Raja, thanks bro and indeed he does! Wait till you see tomorrow's bro!


----------



## Blue Raja

Number 2 A+ Slingshot Kit Fox Hybrid with Wolf Claw arm brace, double dose of heavy SPRI bands, Simple Shot standard leather pouch. Shooting instinctively.


----------



## Covert5

Blue Raja said:


> Number 2 A+ Slingshot Kit Fox Hybrid with Wolf Claw arm brace, double dose of heavy SPRI bands, Simple Shot standard leather pouch. Shooting instinctively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01 05 2020.jpg


Awesome shooting bro! About how many hits for that kill with that bad boy?


----------



## Blue Raja

"Awesome shooting bro! About how many hits for that kill with that bad boy?"

Thank you, sir! I wish I had kept count. It usually takes me about 40 shots with a Trumark WS-1. The Kit Fox Hybrid hits hard and is very accurate. It demolished the can with about half the shots. I often have trouble with the last shot, when the can is hanging by a thread of metal. The Kit Fox blasted right through it. I would estimate 20 to 25 shots. I will keep count next time.

Perry designed this to shoot 1/2" steel shot, which I am reluctant to shoot indoors. So, I swapped out his heavy tube band set for the SPRi flats to shoot 3/8" steel shot.


----------



## jhm757

I'm a newbie, just started shooting Slingshots on Christmas day. After a few days of shooting outside I decided it was too cold to be shooting outside here in the Northeast so I set up a range in my basement. Unfortunately I only have 28 feet to shoot in the basement.

So I just cut my 2nd can ever today with my new Scout XT that I just received this morning, But it was only at 28'


----------



## Blue Raja

jhm757 said:


> I'm a newbie, just started shooting Slingshots on Christmas day. After a few days of shooting outside I decided it was too cold to be shooting outside here in the Northeast so I set up a range in my basement. Unfortunately I only have 28 feet to shoot in the basement.
> 
> So I just cut my 2nd can ever today with my new Scout XT that I just received this morning, But it was only at 28'


Congratulations! Just the fact that you are cutting cans at this point is fantastic. I shoot at about the same distance indoors. You are really progressing quickly.


----------



## bingo

Am given this a bash tomorrow no for competition just for fun never tryd it yet


----------



## Covert5

Blue Raja said:


> "Awesome shooting bro! About how many hits for that kill with that bad boy?"
> 
> Thank you, sir! I wish I had kept count. It usually takes me about 40 shots with a Trumark WS-1. The Kit Fox Hybrid hits hard and is very accurate. It demolished the can with about half the shots. I often have trouble with the last shot, when the can is hanging by a thread of metal. The Kit Fox blasted right through it. I would estimate 20 to 25 shots. I will keep count next time.
> 
> Perry designed this to shoot 1/2" steel shot, which I am reluctant to shoot indoors. So, I swapped out his heavy tube band set for the SPRi flats to shoot 3/8" steel shot.


Wow, that's awesome bro! that Kit Fox is a true beast!


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> I'm a newbie, just started shooting Slingshots on Christmas day. After a few days of shooting outside I decided it was too cold to be shooting outside here in the Northeast so I set up a range in my basement. Unfortunately I only have 28 feet to shoot in the basement.
> 
> So I just cut my 2nd can ever today with my new Scout XT that I just received this morning, But it was only at 28'


jhm757, Congratulations! That is some great shooting at 28' feet! Killing a can never gets old.

Sling-On!


----------



## skarrd

first can cuts of 2020 today,with blackk SS bandset and 3/8s steel,havent shot anything in a week,upper repitory infection] but feeling better ,sun was out,seemed like the right time


----------



## Covert5

Okay guys, when creating my little giveaway, I forgot to take into consideration the weather in other areas that would cause us to shoot indoors because we love this sport/hobby sk much and that not all of us have enough space inside to shoot 33'.

*****So I'm proposing to change up the 33' rule to "As close to 33' as you can" to kill a can.******

I hope this is okay with everyone because I'm just trying to motivate everyone to shoot. As of right now, those of you who have posted already, I am including all of you in the drawing on 01/08/20 for the Torque. If anyone has any objections you can PM me.

My intention of this thread, for me personally, is to see how many cans I can shred by the end of this year, to bring down my shot count (including misses), and to get us to shoot and to improve accuracy.

You guys go at your own pace, no pressure, and just have fun. As we move along through the year, I will post some other giveaways and fun challenges to keep us motivated!

Anyone can join this challenge at anytime. Remember it's your own can count. I will do my best to help track everyone's can count at the end of each month as long as the kill is posted.

Happy sling'n and Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> first can cuts of 2020 today,with blackk SS bandset and 3/8s steel,havent shot anything in a week,upper repitory infection] but feeling better ,sun was out,seemed like the right time


Saaawwwwweeeet brotha! I'm glad you are feeling better my friend! Nice kills and awesome shooter you got their bro!


----------



## bingo

So less shots wins is the comp c5 and a great comp at that this is ????


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Am given this a bash tomorrow no for competition just for fun never tryd it yet


Bingo! Go for it buddy! It's alot of fun and satisfying!


----------



## bingo

If they aint any pigeon or rabbit cans end up the targets on my walks but its too much ammo to lose so made a catch box no the best but it works tryin this tomorrow lol ????


----------



## MakoPat

Since I cut my 1st can (not so long ago) I been keeping count and pondering my rnds fired.

Always at 33' since I am blessed to have a shotgun style apartment. This will be a pic heavy post.

Every 10 rnds I go take a pic and mark a tick on my board.

Today I tied my 9.5mm (3/8") record of 90 shots fired with 6mm (1/4") steels.
Until today 120ish was the lowest. I cut close to the bottom so the material could not twist.

Pics now...


----------



## Covert5

MakoPat, that's some awesome shooting brotha! You can almost make a flip book and it would show that can getting sliced in motion! Lol

Saaawwwwweeeet!


----------



## Covert5

Here's my cut for today. My first custom shooter made by MakoPat, the tiny chubby turtle! It snapped at this can at 46 hits with 3/8 steel.

I banded her up a little different today with some 1632 tubes. I threaded the tubes through the hollow aluminum pins and it worked great!


----------



## Covert5

Cut one more today with the tiny chubby turtle to make up for yesterday. 3/8 steel, 27 hits!


----------



## jhm757

Today's can cut, at 28' in my basement, the first with my new Axiom Ocularis.

I got almost thru it and notice my band was tearing at the pouch. I'm thinking I must have tied it too tight.

I knew it was close so I just switched to the black SimpleShot bands and after a couple misses getting used to the different bands I connected and that was all it took 1 hit and - Can Cut! :woot:

Took 42 shots. B)


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Today's can cut, at 28' in my basement, the first with my new Axiom Ocularis.
> 
> I got almost thru it and notice my band was tearing at the pouch. I'm thinking I must have tied it too tight.
> 
> I knew it was close so I just switched to the black SimpleShot bands and after a couple misses getting used to the different bands I connected and that was all it took 1 hit and - Can Cut! :woot:
> 
> Took 42 shots. B)


Wow! That is some awesome shooting! I'm guessing you are really liking that ocularis!


----------



## MakoPat

Dang it, JHM...


----------



## skarrd

likein the idea od keeping count of shots/hits per can,gonna try that as well,so far this year @ cans down with 3/8s steel,no idea how many hits ,but Lots of shots,lol


----------



## Covert5

This was a bonus can today. It was a beautiful day out, so I made a video review of the Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork LHH slingshot. Check it out when you get a chance. Didn't keep track of the shots on this one. It's a blast to shoot!


----------



## jhm757

It was a *Two Can Day! * :naughty:

I picked the wrong can to try and cut today. :thumbsdown:

I don't drink soda or beer, mostly bottled water, and the occasional Monster energy drink. So I have been getting cans from a bag of cans and bottles left from when we had our annual family reunion in the fall. There is quite an assortment since people bring there own drinks.

The first can I picked today was from the Wallenpaupack Brewing Co. Must have come from my son that lives in the Pocono's.

Well let me tell you that was some kind of tough aluminum can. I was up to 28 hits before it even cracked, 45 hits and it was starting to tear, 65 hits and it was getting close, 72 hits and it finally was CUT!!! :aahhhh:

The second one went much quicker a skinny Bud Light Lime can 32 hits and it was CUT! B)

I was shooting my new Scout XT today.


----------



## Covert5

jhm757, awesome shooting bro! I see you are getting the hang of that Scout XT!


----------



## Blue Raja

Pocket Predator TAC Hammer - courtesy of a trade with Raventree78. Banded with medium SPRI exercise bands, 1.5", doubled, and a fake leather pouch laminated with duct tape. Shooting 3/8" steel shot, instinctively. 37 shots to cut the can.

Thank you Raventree78!


----------



## Blue Raja

@JHM757 - excellent shooting!


----------



## Covert5

Cut this one today. These Arizona tea cans are thin aluminum as well. Sliced this one in 28 shots with 3/8 steels using the Guillotine made by Skarrd!


----------



## Covert5

Blue Raja said:


> Pocket Predator TAC Hammer - courtesy of a trade with Raventree78. Banded with medium SPRI exercise bands, 1.5", doubled, and a fake leather pouch laminated with duct tape. Shooting 3/8" steel shot, instinctively. 37 shots to cut the can.
> 
> Thank you Raventree78!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01 08 2020.jpg


Blue Raja,

Nice score on that PP Tac Hammer! That's a beast! Great shoot'n!


----------



## Blue Raja

Covert5 said:


> Cut this one today. These Arizona tea cans are thin aluminum as well. Sliced this one in 28 shots with 3/8 steels using the Guillotine made by Skarrd!


28 shots! Dang! I need to up my game.

Great shooting!

Thank you for starting this thread. Having a lot of fun.


----------



## Covert5

Blue Raja, I'm glad you are having fun bro. That's the name of the game! Drink, shoot, and be merry! Lol


----------



## Covert5

The contestants for the first giveaway for the 2020 Personal Can Cut Challenge are:

Skarrd
Blue Raja
MakoPat
jhm757

The giveaway is a Simpleshot Torque!

Good luck my friends!


----------



## Covert5

And the winner of Giveaway #1 is..........






Thanks for playing guys! Keep it up and have fun! I will have 3 more giveaways throughout this challenge. The next one will be in April. Stay tuned for the rules for Giveaway #2!

Congratulations on the winner! I will be PM-ing you shortly!

Sling-On! And kill those cans!


----------



## 31610

that was cool man ! best way to pick a winner i ever seen :banana:


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> that was cool man ! best way to pick a winner i ever seen :banana:


Thanks for checking it out bro! It's never too late to join us in the evolution of recycling bro! Lol


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was cool man ! best way to pick a winner i ever seen :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking it out bro! It's never too late to join us in the evolution of recycling bro! Lol
Click to expand...

no worries bruva I with ya just never seem to keep track . I put the ripped up cans in a bin beside catch box and dump when full haha


----------



## Covert5

Killed this little skinny can in 13 shots with the Simpleshot Dead Ringer using 3/8 steel.


----------



## Blue Raja

Covert5 said:


> Killed this little skinny can in 13 shots with the Simpleshot Dead Ringer using 3/8 steel.


That is impressive! Thanks again for a fun thread.


----------



## Blue Raja

Covert5 said:


> And the winner of Giveaway #1 is..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing guys! Keep it up and have fun! I will have 3 more giveaways throughout this challenge. The next one will be in April. Stay tuned for the rules for Giveaway #2!
> 
> Congratulations on the winner! I will be PM-ing you shortly!
> 
> Sling-On! And kill those cans!


Thank you Covert 5 - great shot - made even more impressive by the fact that you did it without benefit of shoes! I am more than honored to be "the chosen one." Thank you again!


----------



## MakoPat

Amazing! C5, you my friend, are way cool.

Congratulations, Blue Raja. I believe C5 pit a "fork" in a fine giveaway.


----------



## Covert5

Congratulations Blue Raja! Lol Sorry I mispronounced your handle bro. Blue RAHA! LMAO. My wife was watching and she was like, "I don't think that's how you say it." I was like,"Well, Baja is pronounced Baha, the spelling is close enough." Then we looked it up together and saw a clip of the Mystery Men and heard Blue Raja said correctly! We started cracking up!

I wanted a unique way to do the raffle. I can't take credit for the pin wheel idea, my awesome wife came up with that one! Lol


----------



## 8rnw8

Great idea for a raffle and perhaps the most amazing way I have seen yet to pick a random winner.

Can you believe I've never tried to can cutting?

This will be remedied shortly. Thanks for the inspiration!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Awesome win excellent prize some guys ???? ????


----------



## Blue Raja

Covert5 said:


> Congratulations Blue Raja! Lol Sorry I mispronounced your handle bro. Blue RAHA! LMAO. My wife was watching and she was like, "I don't think that's how you say it." I was like,"Well, Baja is pronounced Baha, the spelling is close enough." Then we looked it up together and saw a clip of the Mystery Men and heard Blue Raja said correctly! We started cracking up!
> 
> I wanted a unique way to do the raffle. I can't take credit for the pin wheel idea, my awesome wife came up with that one! Lol


Thank you and no worries about the mispronunciation - it is a borrowed name and I actually have been fooling around with a voice-over persona also named Blue Raja - but from Texas, where it is pronounced Blue Ray-ja. Kind of like "Hey there slingshot shooting' guys an gals, it's yer old buddy Blue Ray-ja and I am here to tell you about a new slingshot from Covert5. Well, wouldn't you know it? Yes, sir! Yer old pal Blue Ray-ja won it in a can cuttin' contest? Wooo-weeee - let me tell you, some of them pop cans can still take a whole mess of steel shot before they separate! But anyway, before I tell you about my new slingshot, and my good buddy Covert5 and his can crushin' contest, here's a little message from one of our sponsors...."

Maybe Bill Hays is interested? I'll put you down for 5% off the back end!

Anyway - sorry for the digression - thank you for the prize. Looking forward to more can cutting adventures,

Blue Ra-Ha

Blue Ray-Ja

Blue Raja

or just call me Blue!

By the way - glad you liked the Mystery Men clip. The movie is worth seeing, although it is only available as a pay download.


----------



## Covert5

8rnw8 said:


> Great idea for a raffle and perhaps the most amazing way I have seen yet to pick a random winner.
> Can you believe I've never tried to can cutting?
> This will be remedied shortly. Thanks for the inspiration!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8rnw8, thanks for checking it out! Slicing a can is a lot of fun! Try it out! You can join in at any time. You can start at a distance you are comfortable with and make your way further out. All at your pace!

Sling-On and have fun!


----------



## Covert5

Blue Raja said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Blue Raja! Lol Sorry I mispronounced your handle bro. Blue RAHA! LMAO. My wife was watching and she was like, "I don't think that's how you say it." I was like,"Well, Baja is pronounced Baha, the spelling is close enough." Then we looked it up together and saw a clip of the Mystery Men and heard Blue Raja said correctly! We started cracking up!
> I wanted a unique way to do the raffle. I can't take credit for the pin wheel idea, my awesome wife came up with that one! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and no worries about the mispronunciation - it is a borrowed name and I actually have been fooling around with a voice-over persona also named Blue Raja - but from Texas, where it is pronounced Blue Ray-ja. Kind of like "Hey there slingshot shooting' guys an gals, it's yer old buddy Blue Ray-ja and I am here to tell you about a new slingshot from Covert5. Well, wouldn't you know it? Yes, sir! Yer old pal Blue Ray-ja won it in a can cuttin' contest? Wooo-weeee - let me tell you, some of them pop cans can still take a whole mess of steel shot before they separate! But anyway, before I tell you about my new slingshot, and my good buddy Covert5 and his can crushin' contest, here's a little message from one of our sponsors...."
> 
> Maybe Bill Hays is interested? I'll put you down for 5% off the back end!
> 
> Anyway - sorry for the digression - thank you for the prize. Looking forward to more can cutting adventures,
> 
> Blue Ra-Ha
> Blue Ray-Ja
> Blue Raja
> 
> or just call me Blue!
> 
> By the way - glad you liked the Mystery Men clip. The movie is worth seeing, although it is only available as a pay download.
Click to expand...

Blue,

Lol I've seen it bro, but it's been awhile. I'm going to have to revisit it with my wife! Lol


----------



## Covert5

My best can cut yet! 11 shots on a monster can with MojaveMo's Hare Splitter!


----------



## jhm757

Another *Two Can Day, *so far, may be more later. :iono:

No time to shoot yesterday so trying to make up for it today.

First a Coors can, then a Monster.

Cut Cans starting to add up. B)

Shooting the Scout XT OTT with 3/8" steel.


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Another *Two Can Day, *so far, may be more later. :iono:
> 
> No time to shoot yesterday so trying to make up for it today.
> 
> First a Coors can, then a Monster.
> 
> Cut Cans starting to add up. B)
> 
> Shooting the Scout XT OTT with 3/8" steel.


Jhm757, Nice shoot'n brotha! Must be freez'n over there in NYC!

Sling-On!


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another *Two Can Day, *so far, may be more later. :iono:
> 
> No time to shoot yesterday so trying to make up for it today.
> 
> First a Coors can, then a Monster.
> 
> Cut Cans starting to add up. B)
> 
> Shooting the Scout XT OTT with 3/8" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Jhm757, Nice shoot'n brotha! Must be freez'n over there in NYC!
> 
> Sling-On!
Click to expand...

*Not *in NYC, Upstate New York, even colder than the city. Which is why after a few days of shooting outside I set up a SlingShot range in the basement.

Actually not terrible outside today for this time of year, 36 degrees and sprinkling rain. Could be much worse.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> My best can cut yet! 11 shots on a monster can with MojaveMo's Hare Splitter!


Sigh. A proud Papa moment! Thanks C5!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757

Yup! Now it's a *Three Can Day! :naughty: *

Pepsi this time.

I put 100 rounds of 3/8" steel in my pocket to start the day, and had 4 left after cutting my 3rd can. I did shoot those last 4 rounds at the half can that was still hanging.

My plan is to try and shoot at least 100 rounds everyday until I am confident I could take small game with my SlingShot. Unfortunately hunting with a SlingShot is not legal in New York State. Not for protected species anyway, Red Squirrels and Woodchucks I believe would be fair game, and maybe a few other things.

However one of my main reasons for interest in SlingShots was to use it as survival tool and *in an actual survival situation* hunting regulation will not apply.


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Yup! Now it's a *Three Can Day! :naughty: *
> 
> Pepsi this time.
> 
> I put 100 rounds of 3/8" steel in my pocket to start the day, and had 4 left after cutting my 3rd can. I did shoot those last 4 rounds at the half can that was still hanging.
> 
> My plan is to try and shoot at least 100 rounds everyday until I am confident I could take small game with my SlingShot. Unfortunately hunting with a SlingShot is not legal in New York State. Not for protected species anyway, Red Squirrels and Woodchucks I believe would be fair game, and maybe a few other things.
> 
> However one of my main reasons for interest in SlingShots was to use it as survival tool and *in an actual survival situation* hunting regulation will not apply.


Jhm757,

Awesome shoot'n and plan bro! You'll be there in no time!


----------



## Covert5

This was a heavy door. Took 86 knocks with 3/8 steel to beat this one down with the Door Knocker by Mojave Mo. You can tell my shots were all over the place, not so clean cut, but nonetheless, it was fun! Another one for the books!

Sling-On!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> This was a heavy door. Took 86 knocks with 3/8 steel to beat this one down with the Door Knocker by Mojave Mo. You can tell my shots were all over the place, not so clean cut, but nonetheless, it was fun! Another one for the books!
> 
> Sling-On!


EightySix??? Yikes. These homemade slings are just like my real life offspring. I got one that is cutting the mustard well. And one that drinks mustard through his nose.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Covert5 said:


> This was a heavy door. Took 86 knocks with 3/8 steel to beat this one down with the Door Knocker by Mojave Mo. You can tell my shots were all over the place, not so clean cut, but nonetheless, it was fun! Another one for the books!
> 
> Sling-On!


That is a very cool sling ! Good shootin too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757

Crushed an Orange Crush today! 

Shooting the Axiom Ocularis today with the black SimpleShot bands and 3/8" steel.


----------



## SJAaz

Mojave Mo said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a heavy door. Took 86 knocks with 3/8 steel to beat this one down with the Door Knocker by Mojave Mo. You can tell my shots were all over the place, not so clean cut, but nonetheless, it was fun! Another one for the books!
> 
> Sling-On!
> 
> 
> 
> EightySix??? Yikes. These homemade slings are just like my real life offspring. I got one that is cutting the mustard well. And one that drinks mustard through his nose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ha Ha.... ...ah Mo..!


----------



## 31610

Got this one today


----------



## Covert5

Mojave Mo said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a heavy door. Took 86 knocks with 3/8 steel to beat this one down with the Door Knocker by Mojave Mo. You can tell my shots were all over the place, not so clean cut, but nonetheless, it was fun! Another one for the books!
> Sling-On!
> 
> 
> 
> EightySix??? Yikes. These homemade slings are just like my real life offspring. I got one that is cutting the mustard well. And one that drinks mustard through his nose.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

LMAO!


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Got this one today


Awesome shooter bro! Nice kill!


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this one today
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shooter bro! Nice kill!
Click to expand...

C5 got this can under 12 hits lovin pfs


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this one today
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shooter bro! Nice kill!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C5 got this can under 12 hits lovin pfs
Click to expand...

12 hits! Outstanding bro! Yah I love me some pfs!


----------



## 31610

Dude it was a strange cut I say that ! I hit two times left and right side of can on the the out side edges. Than a centre hit lef it hanging couple more and I nailed it in the bottom ripped it apart lol .


----------



## NickTheGnarly

This was fun for me. As my nephews have cleaned me out of all my SS ammo, I learned that lead crushes/pulverizes more then it cuts and seems to take longer. Time to reup on some SS ammo to test this out further. 
20-30 shots at 7M using .40cal lead ammo and one of my Dankungs.


----------



## Blue Raja

Welcome to the forum. 20-30 shots is quite good.

Maybe get your nephews a box of paintballs and tell them to "take it outside." Thus saving your ammo for slicing cans.

Looking forward to reading more of your posts.

Sling-on!


----------



## SJAaz

dual post


----------



## SJAaz

View attachment 279884


REQUIEM to PBR

He was a good can. Full of life. Standing tall and straight in his red white and blue coat.

Cool under pressure. Ready to serve, willing to give of himself to others.

This Sunday morning we lay his soul to rest with a feeling of gratitude.

We want to thank him for his sacrifice, he took 38 shots to the ribs for our education.

We will always remember his service and devotion to duty.

REST in PEACE PBR

You will be missed...(18 times)


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

SJAaz said:


> IMG_20200112_100337348.jpg
> 
> REQUIEM to PBR
> 
> He was a good can. Full of life. Standing tall and straight in his red white and blue coat.
> Cool under pressure. Ready to serve, willing to give of himself to others.
> This Sunday morning we lay his soul to rest with a feeling of gratitude.
> We want to thank him for his sacrifice, he took 38 shots to the ribs for our education.
> We will always remember his service and devotion to duty.
> 
> REST in PEACE PBR
> You will be missed...(18 times)


Nice.....PBR (?) Pabst Blue Ribbon, say it ain't so, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20200112_100337348.jpg
> 
> REQUIEM to PBR
> 
> He was a good can. Full of life. Standing tall and straight in his red white and blue coat.
> Cool under pressure. Ready to serve, willing to give of himself to others.
> This Sunday morning we lay his soul to rest with a feeling of gratitude.
> We want to thank him for his sacrifice, he took 38 shots to the ribs for our education.
> We will always remember his service and devotion to duty.
> 
> REST in PEACE PBR
> You will be missed...(18 times)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.....PBR (?) Pabst Blue Ribbon, say it ain't so, lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's so!!!


----------



## NickTheGnarly

TWO CAN DAY!  Same distance. 17 shots tho. :looney:


----------



## Blue Raja

Well fellow slingers, this diet coke can got the better of me - after 60 shots, it was still hanging by the proverbial thread. I started my 61st shot with great trepidation, fearing that I might break 100. Mercifully, it split on the 61st shot. Mrs. Raja patiently explained that the aspartame makes an invisible and also indestructible coating, making the diet coke cans almost impossible to split. 

In all honesty - it was me. I must have missed about 30 shots - still dialing in my new to me TAC Hammer (thanks Raventree78).

The only thing I can offer in an effort to redeem myself is that I managed to tear off some chunks of can and also the push tab (had to look that up).

Hopefully, this will serve as inspiration to all slingers - as in, "Well at least I beat Blue Raja!"

Sling-on!


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations Blue!!!!! :king:


----------



## SJAaz

Blue Raja said:


> Well fellow slingers, this diet coke can got the better of me - after 60 shots, it was still hanging by the proverbial thread. I started my 61st shot with great trepidation, fearing that I might break 100. Mercifully, it split on the 61st shot. Mrs. Raja patiently explained that the aspartame makes an invisible and also indestructible coating, making the diet coke cans almost impossible to split.
> 
> In all honesty - it was me. I must have missed about 30 shots - still dialing in my new to me TAC Hammer (thanks Raventree78).
> 
> The only thing I can offer in an effort to redeem myself is that I managed to tear off some chunks of can and also the push tab (had to look that up).
> 
> Hopefully, this will serve as inspiration to all slingers - as in, "Well at least I beat Blue Raja!"
> 
> Sling-on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01 12 2020.jpg


Oh no! I have only coke cans left....better hippity hop down to the local watering hole and restock on beer. Like your wrist strap by the way.


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Dude it was a strange cut I say that ! I hit two times left and right side of can on the the out side edges. Than a centre hit lef it hanging couple more and I nailed it in the bottom ripped it apart lol .


That's awesome!


----------



## Covert5

NickTheGnarly said:


> This was fun for me. As my nephews have cleaned me out of all my SS ammo, I learned that lead crushes/pulverizes more then it cuts and seems to take longer. Time to reup on some SS ammo to test this out further.
> 20-30 shots at 7M using .40cal lead ammo and one of my Dankungs.


Yah I agree with Blue Raja to get your nephews some paintballs or better yet some clay ammo and save your steelys for yourself lol


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude it was a strange cut I say that ! I hit two times left and right side of can on the the out side edges. Than a centre hit lef it hanging couple more and I nailed it in the bottom ripped it apart lol .
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!
Click to expand...

man probably never do that cut again got lucky . 6 mm ammo is so hard to cut with but is so fun to shoot


----------



## Covert5

SJAaz said:


> IMG_20200112_100337348.jpg
> 
> REQUIEM to PBR
> 
> He was a good can. Full of life. Standing tall and straight in his red white and blue coat.
> Cool under pressure. Ready to serve, willing to give of himself to others.
> This Sunday morning we lay his soul to rest with a feeling of gratitude.
> We want to thank him for his sacrifice, he took 38 shots to the ribs for our education.
> We will always remember his service and devotion to duty.
> 
> REST in PEACE PBR
> You will be missed...(18 times)


Awesome natty and awesome shoot'n! RIP PBR!


----------



## Covert5

NickTheGnarly said:


> TWO CAN DAY!  Same distance. 17 shots tho. :looney:


Saaawwwwweeeet!


----------



## Covert5

Blue Raja said:


> Well fellow slingers, this diet coke can got the better of me - after 60 shots, it was still hanging by the proverbial thread. I started my 61st shot with great trepidation, fearing that I might break 100. Mercifully, it split on the 61st shot. Mrs. Raja patiently explained that the aspartame makes an invisible and also indestructible coating, making the diet coke cans almost impossible to split.
> 
> In all honesty - it was me. I must have missed about 30 shots - still dialing in my new to me TAC Hammer (thanks Raventree78).
> 
> The only thing I can offer in an effort to redeem myself is that I managed to tear off some chunks of can and also the push tab (had to look that up).
> 
> Hopefully, this will serve as inspiration to all slingers - as in, "Well at least I beat Blue Raja!"
> 
> Sling-on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01 12 2020.jpg


That's a nice set up! A kill is a kill bro! Another one for the books!


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude it was a strange cut I say that ! I hit two times left and right side of can on the the out side edges. Than a centre hit lef it hanging couple more and I nailed it in the bottom ripped it apart lol .
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man probably never do that cut again got lucky . 6 mm ammo is so hard to cut with but is so fun to shoot
Click to expand...

One of those times when you wished you had your video on!


----------



## Covert5

I'm hoping to be able to kill some cans today and make up for yesterday. BTW, any of you guys know the standing record for the lowest number of shots to kill a can? I tried looking it up but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## NickTheGnarly

Covert5 said:


> I'm hoping to be able to kill some cans today and make up for yesterday. BTW, any of you guys know the standing record for the lowest number of shots to kill a can? I tried looking it up but I couldn't find anything.


I'm curious to know this myself. I never really started counting shots on cans until now. Before, I'd just kill with extreme prejudice. Sometimes leaving the piece that manages to hang up there as a target in itself. If I had to guess I'd say it could be done with 7-8 by a real deadeye.


----------



## SJAaz

I'd bet that someone like Bill Hays using some of that cannon fodder he has, could rip one in two in less than ten. ...Just saying Sweet William... :stickpoke:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude it was a strange cut I say that ! I hit two times left and right side of can on the the out side edges. Than a centre hit lef it hanging couple more and I nailed it in the bottom ripped it apart lol .
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man probably never do that cut again got lucky . 6 mm ammo is so hard to cut with but is so fun to shoot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of those times when you wished you had your video on!
Click to expand...

Since I'm still on the CanCutters bench my scorecard shows 11 shots by Covert5. I imagine since all cans are not the same may be why Hayes started cutting cards and lighting matches. The coach is gonna put me on the CanCutters list real soon, I can feel it. I wonder how hard it would be to light a road flare, or cut a phone book....???

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757

The Coors Can "Born In The Rockies"

Killed in my basement SlingShot range! B)

It was a tough one :neener: held on by a little ribbon of aluminum for a long time.

But I got it. :banana:


----------



## Blue Raja

jhm757 said:


> The Coors Can "Born In The Rockies"
> 
> Killed in my basement SlingShot range! B)
> 
> It was a tough one :neener: held on by a little ribbon of aluminum for a long time.
> 
> But I got it. :banana:


Thanks for the Coors can warning. I picked up 8 of them that some irresponsible person tossed onto the road. Those hanging by a ribbon shots are challenging. Good for you for staying with it. No better way of improving than chasing that slender silver ribbon.

Where in Upstate NY? I lived in Ithaca and also in Cooperstown, way back in the day.


----------



## Blue Raja

SJAaz said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well fellow slingers, this diet coke can got the better of me - after 60 shots, it was still hanging by the proverbial thread. I started my 61st shot with great trepidation, fearing that I might break 100. Mercifully, it split on the 61st shot. Mrs. Raja patiently explained that the aspartame makes an invisible and also indestructible coating, making the diet coke cans almost impossible to split.
> 
> In all honesty - it was me. I must have missed about 30 shots - still dialing in my new to me TAC Hammer (thanks Raventree78).
> 
> The only thing I can offer in an effort to redeem myself is that I managed to tear off some chunks of can and also the push tab (had to look that up).
> 
> Hopefully, this will serve as inspiration to all slingers - as in, "Well at least I beat Blue Raja!"
> 
> Sling-on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01 12 2020.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I have only coke cans left....better hippity hop down to the local watering hole and restock on beer. Like your wrist strap by the way.
Click to expand...

Read JHM757's post re: Coors cans. Maybe the grains and hops leaves a thin impenetrable residue? Thanks for the compliment re: wrist lanyard. Pretty simple to make. I learned the braid from the "made by hippies" web site.


----------



## jhm757

Blue Raja said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Coors Can "Born In The Rockies"
> 
> Killed in my basement SlingShot range! B)
> 
> It was a tough one :neener: held on by a little ribbon of aluminum for a long time.
> 
> But I got it. :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Coors can warning. I picked up 8 of them that some irresponsible person tossed onto the road. Those hanging by a ribbon shots are challenging. Good for you for staying with it. No better way of improving than chasing that slender silver ribbon.
> 
> Where in Upstate NY? I lived in Ithaca and also in Cooperstown, way back in the day.
Click to expand...

Utica / Rome area, Westmoreland just off exit 32 of NYS thruway.


----------



## akiva9999

First can cut in probably 30 years... took a lot longer than when I was a kid, but maybe that's because I was actually keeping count. Took it out at 50' and I'm just getting back into the sport, so maybe I shouldn't be too surprised that it took 116 shots.

It's the first of many, I'm sure, and the accuracy will come with practice










Made a video of it here too, if anyone is interested






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757

Another Coors, My two Beer limit for today! :drinkup:

Shooting the Scout XT again, but this time shooting TTF with the SimpleShot black bands and 3/8" steel

The earlier Coors fell to the Scout XT shooting OTT with .75 Precise bands and 3/8" steel


----------



## SJAaz

Today I tried two new slings that MIsling gifted me. One a smallish maple button top rigged with precise (I think) yellow cut 5/8 > 3/8. I was hoping to shoot 1/4 inch ammo today but was getting a few knuckle slaps, I move up to 3/8. Little guy wants me to anchor right under cheek bone. The other sling, a beautiful little walnut job. I rigged up with tubes (also given to me) and gypsy tabs. It too wanted to be anchored high on cheek bone. I have never shot buttons or tubes before, but I believe that either fork will shoot better than I can in the hands of one of you guys. Had to give up on the 1/4 idea, to much zip on either rig. Both seemed to like 3/8.

Truth be told, I sawed away at a coke can but could never get it to part. I didn't shoot well, to much time up in the frozen north and not enough shooting. Oh well, it's the journey not the destination>>...(this is seldom said by shooters who are shooting well.)


----------



## akiva9999

NickTheGnarly said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to be able to kill some cans today and make up for yesterday. BTW, any of you guys know the standing record for the lowest number of shots to kill a can? I tried looking it up but I couldn't find anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know this myself. I never really started counting shots on cans until now. Before, I'd just kill with extreme prejudice. Sometimes leaving the piece that manages to hang up there as a target in itself. If I had to guess I'd say it could be done with 7-8 by a real deadeye.
Click to expand...

Just watched a video of Randy Knapp taking down a can in 11, but it was a new sling fresh out of the box so I wouldn't be surprised if it could be done in 6-8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

akiva9999 said:


> First can cut in probably 30 years... took a lot longer than when I was a kid, but maybe that's because I was actually keeping count. Took it out at 50' and I'm just getting back into the sport, so maybe I shouldn't be too surprised that it took 116 shots.
> It's the first of many, I'm sure, and the accuracy will come with practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a video of it here too, if anyone is interested
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's some awesome shooting from that distance and very cool video! Thanks for sharing! Looking forward to your progression.


----------



## Covert5

SJAaz said:


> Today I tried two new slings that MIsling gifted me. One a smallish maple button top rigged with precise (I think) yellow cut 5/8 > 3/8. I was hoping to shoot 1/4 inch ammo today but was getting a few knuckle slaps, I move up to 3/8. Little guy wants me to anchor right under cheek bone. The other sling, a beautiful little walnut job. I rigged up with tubes (also given to me) and gypsy tabs. It too wanted to be anchored high on cheek bone. I have never shot buttons or tubes before, but I believe that either fork will shoot better than I can in the hands of one of you guys. Had to give up on the 1/4 idea, to much zip on either rig. Both seemed to like 3/8.
> Truth be told, I sawed away at a coke can but could never get it to part. I didn't shoot well, to much time up in the frozen north and not enough shooting. Oh well, it's the journey not the destination>>...(this is seldom said by shooters who are shooting well.)


Keep it up brotha! What's awesome about this sport/hobby is that it's both the journey and the destination and to top it off everyone you meet along the way who will help and support you find your style and frame or even no frame at all!


----------



## Covert5

akiva9999 said:


> NickTheGnarly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to be able to kill some cans today and make up for yesterday. BTW, any of you guys know the standing record for the lowest number of shots to kill a can? I tried looking it up but I couldn't find anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know this myself. I never really started counting shots on cans until now. Before, I'd just kill with extreme prejudice. Sometimes leaving the piece that manages to hang up there as a target in itself. If I had to guess I'd say it could be done with 7-8 by a real deadeye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just watched a video of Randy Knapp taking down a can in 11, but it was a new sling fresh out of the box so I wouldn't be surprised if it could be done in 6-8
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nice! Thanks bro, I will look for that video! Thats pretty amazing if it's been done with 6-8 shots!


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Another Coors, My two Beer limit for today! :drinkup:
> 
> Shooting the Scout XT again, but this time shooting TTF with the SimpleShot black bands and 3/8" steel
> 
> The earlier Coors fell to the Scout XT shooting OTT with .75 Precise bands and 3/8" steel


I love the change up bro! That's whats so awesome about the scouts, their versatility to accommodate various shooting styles. Nice kill bro!


----------



## Covert5

Squeezed in some time for this kill. A collab tiny snappy turtle by Portboy and MakoPat!

The bands set up is pretty heavy for what I'm usually accustomed to. The bandset was a little shorter too. I could tell the difference because my first 5 shots were solid. And then I was getting excited that this can might be done in 10 or 11. But as the shots continued, my draw hand began shaking a little which also effected my release. I started having slight nicks on either side and as I went on, I started having straight misses. I could feel my fingers and my draw hand gradually getting tired.

In the end it took me 54 shots, 3/8 steel. I wanna change out the bands, but I don't want to waste them, so I'll just keep keep these bands on till they break.

Sling-On my friends!


----------



## akiva9999

Covert5 said:


> akiva9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First can cut in probably 30 years... took a lot longer than when I was a kid, but maybe that's because I was actually keeping count. Took it out at 50' and I'm just getting back into the sport, so maybe I shouldn't be too surprised that it took 116 shots.
> It's the first of many, I'm sure, and the accuracy will come with practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a video of it here too, if anyone is interested
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's some awesome shooting from that distance and very cool video! Thanks for sharing! Looking forward to your progression.
Click to expand...

Thanks man! I could move to the 30ish range and improve my accuracy, but they were all taken while I should have been working, and didnt want to get too far away from the computer and phone since I'm inbound tech support. Might be able to get some shots in this weekend now that the holidays are done and the decorations are all put away and the kids are back at college


----------



## Blue Raja

Covert5 said:


> Squeezed in some time for this kill. A collab tiny snappy turtle by Portboy and MakoPat!
> 
> The bands set up is pretty heavy for what I'm usually accustomed to. The bandset was a little shorter too. I could tell the difference because my first 5 shots were solid. And then I was getting excited that this can might be done in 10 or 11. But as the shots continued, my draw hand began shaking a little which also effected my release. I started having slight nicks on either side and as I went on, I started having straight misses. I could feel my fingers and my draw hand gradually getting tired.
> 
> In the end it took me 54 shots, 3/8 steel. I wanna change out the bands, but I don't want to waste them, so I'll just keep keep these bands on till they break.
> 
> Sling-On my friends!


Plus - you were hopped up on green tea. Thank you for featuring a Mrs. Raja approved beverage!


----------



## Blue Raja

And, speaking of Mrs. Raja approved beverages, whilst shopping at the local health food store, I uncovered a veritable cache of health conscious adult beverages. Gluten free beer, hard kombucha, and even hard seltzer. When I was a lad, it was Schlitz beer, Folgers coffee, or tap water.

In any event, I took comfort in the fact that I can purchase more targets and enjoy some Mrs. Raja approved adult beverages.

Sling-on!


----------



## Covert5

I did a little experiment today. Skarrd took my design of the Guillotine and made three versions. The best one being the 3rd in my opinion. If you haven't seen the mini one I made, you can check it out here: 




It's funny watching old videos! I was shooting holding it straight up lol, but now I shoot everything canted. And that was at 21 feet.

Anyways, I wanted to see which one I'd shoot better.

I shot all the frames with the same bandset and 3/8 steel from 33'.

Here are the results from left to right:

Version 1: took me a whopping 118 shots! First 10 shots were okay, but then the edges of the frame started digging into my finger and my shots went all over the place, as you can see with my beat up can. Once I had it hanging by a sliver, that little piece was a pain in my arse! Lol

Version 2: Huge improvement. The rounded edges of the frame made it comfortable in my hand and nothing was digging into my finger. Killed with 30 shots. Cleaner cut can.

Version 3: I killed it with 35 shots. I think I could have gotten it done at 20 because I started getting excited and started shooting faster causing bad releases. It was not until I took a deep breath and took my time with my shot that I could put it where it needed to go. Clean cut.

What I got out of this: it showed me that a comfortable frame and a good bandset makes a huge difference in shooting accurately. It's not necessarily the strength of your bands that will cut the can faster. It also showed me my nerves could get the best of me even when I compete against myself. It also showed me that if you are going to compete and you want your hand to last hours of shooting, you gonna need a nice and comfy frame.

Thanks for reading friends!

Sling-On!


----------



## 8rnw8

Blue Raja said:


> And, speaking of Mrs. Raja approved beverages, whilst shopping at the local health food store, I uncovered a veritable cache of health conscious adult beverages. Gluten free beer, hard kombucha, and even hard seltzer. When I was a lad, it was Schlitz beer, Folgers coffee, or tap water.
> 
> In any event, I took comfort in the fact that I can purchase more targets and enjoy some Mrs. Raja approved adult beverages.
> 
> Sling-on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can cutter's paradise.jpg


hard kombucha you say...

I can be healthy and buzzed at the same time? What a time to be alive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja

@8rnw8 - apparently the Kombucha regenerates the brain cells that the alcohol kills.

If i understand correctly, you can eat all the gluten you want now (pizza, pasta, loaves of hot bread dripping with butter) as long as you drink gluten free beer along with it. Kind of turns your intestinal tract into a gluten free zone.

Plus - it comes in cans!


----------



## 8rnw8

Blue Raja said:


> @8rnw8 - apparently the Kombucha regenerates the brain cells that the alcohol kills.
> 
> If i understand correctly, you can eat all the gluten you want now (pizza, pasta, loaves of hot bread dripping with butter) as long as you drink gluten free beer along with it. Kind of turns your intestinal tract into a gluten free zone.
> 
> Plus - it comes in cans!


You had me at brain cells and gluten.

*orders pizza and beer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> I did a little experiment today. Skarrd took my design of the Guillotine and made three versions. The best one being the 3rd in my opinion. If you haven't seen the mini one I made, you can check it out here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny watching old videos! I was shooting holding it straight up lol, but now I shoot everything canted. And that was at 21 feet.
> 
> Anyways, I wanted to see which one I'd shoot better.
> 
> I shot all the frames with the same bandset and 3/8 steel from 33'.
> 
> Here are the results from left to right:
> 
> Version 1: took me a whopping 118 shots! First 10 shots were okay, but then the edges of the frame started digging into my finger and my shots went all over the place, as you can see with my beat up can. Once I had it hanging by a sliver, that little piece was a pain in my arse! Lol
> 
> Version 2: Huge improvement. The rounded edges of the frame made it comfortable in my hand and nothing was digging into my finger. Killed with 30 shots. Cleaner cut can.
> 
> Version 3: I killed it with 35 shots. I think I could have gotten it done at 20 because I started getting excited and started shooting faster causing bad releases. It was not until I took a deep breath and took my time with my shot that I could put it where it needed to go. Clean cut.
> 
> What I got out of this: it showed me that a comfortable frame and a good bandset makes a huge difference in shooting accurately. It's not necessarily the strength of your bands that will cut the can faster. It also showed me my nerves could get the best of me even when I compete against myself. It also showed me that if you are going to compete and you want your hand to last hours of shooting, you gonna need a nice and comfy frame.
> 
> Thanks for reading friends!
> 
> Sling-On!


Happy to see those babies are still working for you


----------



## skarrd

no kills today,everytime i went out it started drizzling,every time Sheesh1


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> no kills today,everytime i went out it started drizzling,every time Sheesh1


No worries bro, maybe an indoor set up is an order! Lol


----------



## jhm757

Wow! :king: This Newbie is shooting good today! B)

10 hits and this Monster is only just barely holding on. :naughty:

Still took 5 more hits to get it cut, so 15 total, but by far my best cut yet! 

Shooting the Scout XT TTF with the black SimpleShot bands and 3/8" steel


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Wow! :king: This Newbie is shooting good today! B)
> 
> 10 hits and this Monster is only just barely holding on. :naughty:
> 
> Still took 5 more hits to get it cut, so 15 total, but by far my best cut yet!
> 
> Shooting the Scout XT TTF with the black SimpleShot bands and 3/8" steel


Wooohoooo nice shoot'n jhm757!!!


----------



## Blue Raja

Ditto! Congrats to jhm757 - very well done!


----------



## Covert5

Got this LBS from CrazyCanuck and killed her first can with 3/8 steelys in 34 shots. Nice little addition to the can killing rotation! Thanks CrazyCanuck!


----------



## Blue Raja

Let no can be safe.


----------



## akiva9999

Can number 2 doesn't have long to live!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

akiva9999 said:


> Can number 2 doesn't have long to live!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

akiva9999 said:


> Can number 2 doesn't have long to live!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool video and good shoot'n! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bingo

30,odd shots with the head lamp and slingmail I got today ???? no a can cut but al be cutting one this wkend ???? 8 mm steels


----------



## bingo

This as well


----------



## Covert5

Wow Bingo! Beautiful natties! That can doesn't have a chance!


----------



## bingo

Yip a will get a fresh tin up tomorrow see how many 8s it takes to half it


----------



## skarrd

changed shooters again,one can 65 shots,about half as many *hits* 3/8s steel black SS bands 10 active,got new cans up for tomorroh


----------



## skarrd

*tubes* lol


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> changed shooters again,one can 65 shots,about half as many *hits* 3/8s steel black SS bands 10 active,got new cans up for tomorroh


Skarrd nice shoot'n brotha and that's a sweet look'n shooter! Who is that made by?


----------



## Covert5

Took the LBS out again for another kill. 20 shots, 3/8 steelys. I'm liking this frame and love'n the natural latex bands!


----------



## bingo

Am on my cans the now for tomorrow's shooting lol ????


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> changed shooters again,one can 65 shots,about half as many *hits* 3/8s steel black SS bands 10 active,got new cans up for tomorroh
> 
> 
> 
> Skarrd nice shoot'n brotha and that's a sweet look'n shooter! Who is that made by?
Click to expand...

that is a pocket predator that was gifted to me from Tag,they are awesome little shooters


----------



## Covert5

Didn't realize I was running short on rubber. These two guys shared a bandset today. I changed up how I cut cans. After 3 hits, I would walk up to the can and assess each shot and figure out where my next shot would go. Results worked out really well.

LBS took 10 shots and the OPFS took 13 shots! Both shot with 3/8 steel.

Sling-On!


----------



## bingo

First ever cut lol .7 precise 8 steel and a couple walks to catch box and back nice natural this ????


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> First ever cut lol .7 precise 8 steel and a couple walks to catch box and back nice natural this


Congratulations bro! Awesome shooting! It never gets old! When that can falls after that last hit! Priceless!!!

Sling-On!


----------



## devils son in law

This poor can put up a he'll of a fight, but I was having too much fun watching it suffer. Slinging in the basement with this cool little tube shooter from my buddy Drew, aka icarryheat.


----------



## jhm757

I haven't cut a can in a few days now. I have been focusing on a smaller target, my spoon spinner.

After a few days shooting the spoon and now going back to cutting a can. I am having much fewer total misses on the can and many more dead center hits.

My first spoon spinner was made with a table spoon, today I will make a spoon spinner with a teaspoon. Got to keep challenging myself to get better.

Today I cut the orange crush with 3/8" steel using my Modified D&Q SlingShot, I have added padding to the horns and a lanyard hole.


----------



## Covert5

devils son in law said:


> This poor can put up a he'll of a fight, but I was having too much fun watching it suffer. Slinging in the basement with this cool little tube shooter from my buddy Drew, aka icarryheat.


Devil, awesome shoot'n and awesome shooter you got there!


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> I haven't cut a can in a few days now. I have been focusing on a smaller target, my spoon spinner.
> 
> After a few days shooting the spoon and now going back to cutting a can. I am having much fewer total misses on the can and many more dead center hits.
> 
> My first spoon spinner was made with a table spoon, today I will make a spoon spinner with a teaspoon. Got to keep challenging myself to get better.
> 
> Today I cut the orange crush with 3/8" steel using my Modified D&Q SlingShot, I have added padding to the horns and a lanyard hole.


Way to go jhm757! Way to challenge yourself! Before you know it, you'll be hitting1/2 inch targets consistently and cutting cans in less than 10 shots!


----------



## jhm757

Another Two Can day! 

This time the big Arizona tea can. Shooting the Scout XT 3/4 butterfly. :aahhhh:

Started out getting top and bottom hits but after a few shots managed to get dialed in on the middle of the can and got her cut! B)


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Didn't realize I was running short on rubber. These two guys shared a bandset today. I changed up how I cut cans. After 3 hits, I would walk up to the can and assess each shot and figure out where my next shot would go. Results worked out really well.
> 
> LBS took 10 shots and the OPFS took 13 shots! Both shot with 3/8 steel.
> 
> Sling-On!


10 shots to split that can? According to my scorecard that is the lowest all-round to date. Who can do it in NINE shots ya' slackers?????!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Mojave Mo said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize I was running short on rubber. These two guys shared a bandset today. I changed up how I cut cans. After 3 hits, I would walk up to the can and assess each shot and figure out where my next shot would go. Results worked out really well.
> 
> LBS took 10 shots and the OPFS took 13 shots! Both shot with 3/8 steel.
> 
> Sling-On!
> 
> 
> 
> 10 shots to split that can? According to my scorecard that is the lowest all-round to date. Who can do it in NINE shots ya' slackers?????!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

10 shots to split a can?? Wow, good shooting! I'd have to shoot lug nuts to do that


----------



## Covert5

Mo and SJAAZ thanks guys! Playing this game is like bowling, gotta guide the ball in that spot!

Jhm757 great shoot'n br! Love'n that Scout!


----------



## Covert5

Today's cut with the Bonegrip PFS Flex. 24 shots, 3/8 steelys.


----------



## jhm757

Today's can was the skinny Bud Light Lime can. Cut it with 21 hits from the D&Q shooting 3/8" steel with the black simple shot bands with a SuperSure Roo pouch tied in.


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Today's can was the skinny Bud Light Lime can. Cut it with 21 hits from the D&Q shooting 3/8" steel with the black simple shot bands with a SuperSure Roo pouch tied in.


Nice kill bro!


----------



## Covert5

I messed around with some scrap rubber I have and put together a cocktail set for my Bonegrip PFS Flex. Really snappy stuff!

2 can kills today. I shot the coke can first trying to get accustomed to the new bandset followed by the Arizona green tea can.

Coke can 35 shots and the Arizona green tea at 17 shots. Both with 3/8 steelys.


----------



## Covert5

Slapped back on the straight flats! 18 shots, 3/8 steelys.


----------



## akiva9999

Another one bites the dust!

*edit to add I changed to a TTF set up, and it improved my accuracy 100%






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

akiva9999 said:


> Another one bites the dust!
> 
> *edit to add I changed to a TTF set up, and it improved my accuracy 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bravo!! SloMo, just like me! That was a good cut man!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## akiva9999

Mojave Mo said:


> akiva9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one bites the dust!
> 
> *edit to add I changed to a TTF set up, and it improved my accuracy 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo!! SloMo, just like me! That was a good cut man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you, kind sir! Came out far better than I had hoped! I kept pulling left cause I was scared of hitting the camera, but once I got over that fear it was game on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

akiva9999 said:


> Another one bites the dust!
> *edit to add I changed to a TTF set up, and it improved my accuracy 100%
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome video and slow motion carnage! Maybe next video, you can set up a mirror so we can see your close up carnage and you shooting at a distance. It would look cool! Enjoying your videos bro!


----------



## akiva9999

Covert5 said:


> akiva9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one bites the dust!
> *edit to add I changed to a TTF set up, and it improved my accuracy 100%
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome video and slow motion carnage! Maybe next video, you can set up a mirror so we can see your close up carnage and you shooting at a distance. It would look cool! Enjoying your videos bro!
Click to expand...

I've got a few cameras and tripods, so I'll set one up at the can, and one behind me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I wonder who will be the first to setup a CanCam!?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## akiva9999

Mojave Mo said:


> I wonder who will be the first to setup a CanCam!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I mean..... I have a really bad action camera, so it might make a good shot... I'll think about it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Nattys doing the job 2nd can I ever cut


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Nattys doing the job 2nd can I ever cut


Awesome carnage bro! Did you yell out like rocky. "Steeellllaaa!" Lol


----------



## bingo

Lol last nights empty's am actually surprised a can do this its not done in little amount of shots tho ????


----------



## SLINGDUDE




----------



## bingo

Nice natural slingdude ???? big are your shots ?


----------



## SLINGDUDE

.177 caliber (4.5mm) bbs


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Lol last nights empty's am actually surprised a can do this its not done in little amount of shots tho


It's all good brotha! A kill is a kill and as long as you are having fun!

Sling-On!


----------



## bingo

That's good shooting ????


----------



## Covert5

SLINGDUDE said:


> 20200125_155155.jpg


That natty ate away that can good! Nice shoot'n!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Takes a lot of shots. I don't keep count


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol last nights empty's am actually surprised a can do this its not done in little amount of shots tho
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good brotha! A kill is a kill and as long as you are having fun!
> 
> Sling-On!
Click to expand...

on another 4 tonight for some cuttin tomorrow ????????


----------



## bingo

SLINGDUDE said:


> Takes a lot of shots. I don't keep count


Same a took all day f shots aswell at they cans once a get good anuff al start to count ???? ????


----------



## bingo

bingo said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a lot of shots. I don't keep count
> 
> 
> 
> Same a took all day f shots aswell at they cans once a get good anuff al start to count ???? ????
Click to expand...

alot of shots that was meant ????


----------



## afishhunter

Cans? I'll have to see if I can find any along the road.

Last trip into town (on adult pedal it trike, not in a car) I didn't see any cans among the litter, cow/bull pies, road apples from horses/donkeys/mules, grass and weeds.

I'm always looking for "road kill" that is worth picking up.


----------



## Covert5

afishhunter said:


> Cans? I'll have to see if I can find any along the road.
> Last trip into town (on adult pedal it trike, not in a car) I didn't see any cans among the litter, cow/bull pies, road apples from horses/donkeys/mules, grass and weeds.
> I'm always looking for "road kill" that is worth picking up.


Afishhunter, welcome to the forum and to the thread. Give cans a shot! They are a fun target to slice and dice or chase along the ground!

Sling-On!


----------



## afishhunter

Covert5 said:


> afishhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cans? I'll have to see if I can find any along the road.
> Last trip into town (on adult pedal it trike, not in a car) I didn't see any cans among the litter, cow/bull pies, road apples from horses/donkeys/mules, grass and weeds.
> I'm always looking for "road kill" that is worth picking up.
> 
> 
> 
> Afishhunter, welcome to the forum and to the thread. Give cans a shot! They are a fun target to slice and dice or chase along the ground!
> 
> Sling-On!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcome. 

I will, as soon as my slingshot arrives (taking longer than expected) and I get some cans. I suspect empty plastic Mountain Dew 2 liter bottles won't be affected much by being hit from a slingshot.

(No way I'd waste the Mtn. Dew in a full bottle.)

Will tin cans that peas and such come in work? I might be able to get those easier than aluminum cans.

(No, a can of Mtn. Dew isn't enough to satisfy my thirst or caffeine needs. Last can of Mtn. Dew I had lasted maybe 2 seconds after it was opened.

2 liters are cheaper. (I only go through 1.5 to 2,5 of them in the 16 or so hours that I'm awake every day.

Cans? Years ago, when I was a "rich" school bus driver, I was going through 3 to 4 cases (there's 24 cans in a case, not 12) in the same 16 or so hours a day that I was awake, without any help from others.)


----------



## Covert5

afishhunter said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afishhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cans? I'll have to see if I can find any along the road.
> Last trip into town (on adult pedal it trike, not in a car) I didn't see any cans among the litter, cow/bull pies, road apples from horses/donkeys/mules, grass and weeds.
> I'm always looking for "road kill" that is worth picking up.
> 
> 
> 
> Afishhunter, welcome to the forum and to the thread. Give cans a shot! They are a fun target to slice and dice or chase along the ground!
> Sling-On!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> I will, as soon as my slingshot arrives (taking longer than expected) and I get some cans. I suspect empty plastic Mountain Dew 2 liter bottles won't be affected much by being hit from a slingshot.
> 
> (No way I'd waste the Mtn. Dew in a full bottle.)
> 
> Will tin cans that peas and such come in work? I might be able to get those easier than aluminum cans.
> 
> (No, a can of Mtn. Dew isn't enough to satisfy my thirst or caffeine needs. Last can of Mtn. Dew I had lasted maybe 2 seconds after it was opened.
> 2 liters are cheaper. (I only go through 1.5 to 2,5 of them in the 16 or so hours that I'm awake every day.
> Cans? Years ago, when I was a "rich" school bus driver, I was going through 3 to 4 cases (there's 24 cans in a case, not 12) in the same 16 or so hours a day that I was awake, without any help from others.)
Click to expand...

If the tin soup, peas etc are easier to come by, go for it! It will probably take longer to cut but that's all good. As long as you are shooting and having fun! It's your own personal goal and can count.


----------



## skarrd

Out of the loop past couple days no internet or cellular and no explanations from AT&T or T-Mobile,hmmm. anyway these are what I been killin 45 shots on the reign and 38 on the twist,as uncomforatable as it is to shoot the jelly bean hits pretty spot on. 3/8s steels with SS blacks,9 in active


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Out of the loop past couple days no internet or cellular and no explanations from AT&T or T-Mobile,hmmm. anyway these are what I been killin 45 shots on the reign and 38 on the twist,as uncomforatable as it is to shoot the jelly bean hits pretty spot on. 3/8s steels with SS blacks,9 in active


Glad you were able to sort everything out brotha! Nice can kill! What makes the jelly bean uncomfortable for you? Never shot one before. Is it too small for your hand? I didn't realize how small a frame it was.


----------



## bingo

First can cut with this natty ????


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> First can cut with this natty


Nice one bro! That can is d-e-a-d, dead!


----------



## Ranger65

Using simple homemade HDPE mule, black theraband (about 6 3/4" active with about 31* draw -- just behind ear), handmade leather pouch and 3/8" steel shot. Shooting TTF from 40ft - indoors. Can suspended by string through tab. Cut the soda can in 14 shots (my best yet), at least of those that I counted. I like to cut the can, and then continue to shoot until I can knock the can off the string by hitting the tab. That takes a LOT longer, but definitely ups the challenge and helps improve my accuracy. I was 74 and dealing with some surgery when I picked up this hobby a few years ago (thanks to videos by Bill Hays, Nathan Masters, and a few others). Lots of fun making way too many slingshots, but a great hobby -- I'm enjoying this every bit as much as I enjoyed archery when I was much younger, and it is much easier to find a safe place to shoot. I enjoy reading about other forum members experiences. Now back to my newest hobby -- whittling. Check out YouTube videos by Doug Linker if you want to try another fun hobby! Cheers...


----------



## 31610

Haha two can day felt good !


----------



## akiva9999

Can numéro très while relaxing today.... had to step forward from 35' to about 23-25' cause of the sun. Cut the number in shots WAY down!

*edit: forgot to add the picture, there was a puppy wanting in my lap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

akiva9999 said:


> Can numéro très while relaxing today.... had to step forward from 35' to about 23-25' cause of the sun. Cut the number in shots WAY down!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its good to move around helps a lot with accuracy. Sometimes I hit move than next hit move


----------



## akiva9999

Port boy said:


> akiva9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can numéro très while relaxing today.... had to step forward from 35' to about 23-25' cause of the sun. Cut the number in shots WAY down!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> its good to move around helps a lot with accuracy. Sometimes I hit move than next hit move
Click to expand...

That's not a bad idea!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

I find standing in direct line with catch does u no good . Go to the side back forward spice it up ????


----------



## bingo

That's what a try PB or move bk afew feet ????


----------



## Covert5

Ranger65 said:


> Using simple homemade HDPE mule, black theraband (about 6 3/4" active with about 31* draw -- just behind ear), handmade leather pouch and 3/8" steel shot. Shooting TTF from 40ft - indoors. Can suspended by string through tab. Cut the soda can in 14 shots (my best yet), at least of those that I counted. I like to cut the can, and then continue to shoot until I can knock the can off the string by hitting the tab. That takes a LOT longer, but definitely ups the challenge and helps improve my accuracy. I was 74 and dealing with some surgery when I picked up this hobby a few years ago (thanks to videos by Bill Hays, Nathan Masters, and a few others). Lots of fun making way too many slingshots, but a great hobby -- I'm enjoying this every bit as much as I enjoyed archery when I was much younger, and it is much easier to find a safe place to shoot. I enjoy reading about other forum members experiences. Now back to my newest hobby -- whittling. Check out YouTube videos by Doug Linker if you want to try another fun hobby! Cheers...


Ranger65 welcome to the forum and to the thread! That's some nice shoot'n! I like that idea about hitting the tab. We would love to see a picture of your can kill and your setup, if you can. I Googled whittling and that's some serious carving! Thanks for sharing!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Haha two can day felt good !


Nice kills bro and saaawwwwweeeet frames!


----------



## Covert5

akiva9999 said:


> Can numéro très while relaxing today.... had to step forward from 35' to about 23-25' cause of the sun. Cut the number in shots WAY down!
> *edit: forgot to add the picture, there was a puppy wanting in my lap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's what I call relaxing!


----------



## bingo

Nearly cut this first can then hit the ring pull lol got the 2nd can but ????


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Nearly cut this first can then hit the ring pull lol got the 2nd can but


Awesome shoot'n! Those are awesome frames! I see you got that heavy hitter by Islandmade! That's a nice one. I'm hoping to get a thumper this year!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly cut this first can then hit the ring pull lol got the 2nd can but
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shoot'n! Those are awesome frames! I see you got that heavy hitter by Islandmade! That's a nice one. I'm hoping to get a thumper this year!
Click to expand...

yeah there awesome frames really like it very accurate and well made thanks to islandmade ????


----------



## bingo

Got a band tear on the heavy hitter and had to try out the natty so rebanded the heavy hitter and got afew shots in with the natty aswell last half hour before dark ????


----------



## bingo

Forgot pic lol ????


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Forgot pic lol


Those are beauts bro!


----------



## bingo

Thanks ????


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the loop past couple days no internet or cellular and no explanations from AT&T or T-Mobile,hmmm. anyway these are what I been killin 45 shots on the reign and 38 on the twist,as uncomforatable as it is to shoot the jelly bean hits pretty spot on. 3/8s steels with SS blacks,9 in active
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you were able to sort everything out brotha! Nice can kill! What makes the jelly bean uncomfortable for you? Never shot one before. Is it too small for your hand? I didn't realize how small a frame it was.
Click to expand...

mostly its the arthritis,but the *pinch* is just a little odd as you have your fingers wrapped around the very tips of the forks where the plugs go in.it is small but really,really accurate so its worth the comfort sacrifice


----------



## skarrd

looks like we are getting some cold and wet days coming up,so i think i will set up my BB shooter and try and cut a can with BBs,see how many and how long it takes ,lol.


----------



## Covert5

Shot the Tuner by STO. It was meant to be shot TTF, but I don't have the skills to shoot through a 3/4" fork gap. I figured out a way to shoot her with tubes for OTT! Fun shooter! It took me 70 shots to kill this can with 3/8 steel. It was a pretty light setup. I'm going to shorten the tubes a little more and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## akiva9999

skarrd said:


> looks like we are getting some cold and wet days coming up,so i think i will set up my BB shooter and try and cut a can with BBs,see how many and how long it takes ,lol.


Lol... Sounds like a fun thing to do while an old movie plays in the background!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akiva9999

Fourth can took a BEATING before it split on a random marble I had mixed in with my steel shot.

It's scared in this pic... 









Now it's gotten tough, and just wants to unravel 









FINALLY!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

akiva9999 said:


> Fourth can took a BEATING before it split on a random marble I had mixed in with my steel shot.
> It's scared in this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's gotten tough, and just wants to unravel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It thought it could hang in there! And then a marble said it wanted a piece of the action! Nice shoot'n!


----------



## Covert5

I tuned up 3 cans today with the Tuner. Shortened the bands and changed my grip on it. Made a big difference.

The brisk tea can took 60 shots, with 3/8 steelys, and I held it with my thumb through the hole from the back.

The Arizona can took 31 shots, with 3/8 steelys, and I held it with my index finger through the hole from the front.

The monster can took 22 shots, with 3/8 steelys and I held it with a tight pinch grip.


----------



## akiva9999

Covert5 said:


> I tuned up 3 cans today with the Tuner. Shortened the bands and changed my grip on it. Made a big difference.
> 
> The brisk tea can took 60 shots, with 3/8 steelys, and I held it with my thumb through the hole from the back.
> 
> The Arizona can took 31 shots, with 3/8 steelys, and I held it with my index finger through the hole from the front.
> 
> The monster can took 22 shots, with 3/8 steelys and I held it with a tight pinch grip.


Man, that is a crazy frame... I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

akiva9999 said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tuned up 3 cans today with the Tuner. Shortened the bands and changed my grip on it. Made a big difference.
> The brisk tea can took 60 shots, with 3/8 steelys, and I held it with my thumb through the hole from the back.
> The Arizona can took 31 shots, with 3/8 steelys, and I held it with my index finger through the hole from the front.
> The monster can took 22 shots, with 3/8 steelys and I held it with a tight pinch grip.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that is a crazy frame... I like it!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks bro! It's made by STO here on the forum. He makes other frames as well. You can see them here: https://www.silentthunderordnance.com/slingshots


----------



## akiva9999

Covert5 said:


> akiva9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tuned up 3 cans today with the Tuner. Shortened the bands and changed my grip on it. Made a big difference.
> The brisk tea can took 60 shots, with 3/8 steelys, and I held it with my thumb through the hole from the back.
> The Arizona can took 31 shots, with 3/8 steelys, and I held it with my index finger through the hole from the front.
> The monster can took 22 shots, with 3/8 steelys and I held it with a tight pinch grip.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that is a crazy frame... I like it!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro! It's made by STO here on the forum. He makes other frames as well. You can see them here: https://www.silentthunderordnance.com/slingshots
Click to expand...

thanks! i'll definitely be checking him out!


----------



## akiva9999

Can number 5 presented a bit of a tough but to crack... it has some sort of plastic wrapping for the label that is tougher than Superman's undies, and even standing at 5' from the can and going near 3/4 butterfly I couldn't break through. Decided to try tagging it between the label and the lip, and busted through no problem.... after that it was just a matter of careful aim.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Frameless killing today. 2 cans with 3/8 steel. First can took 39 shots and the second took 38 shots.

Sling-On!


----------



## akiva9999

Covert5 said:


> Frameless killing today. 2 cans with 3/8 steel. First can took 39 shots and the second took 38 shots.
> 
> Sling-On!


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

Well, this thread has grown...and it's awesome to see.

Thus far I have 7 confirmed cuts. I had 9 days off for adulting.

All shots were with 8mm steels at 10m with straight cut 6" x 3/8" x .7mm Usopp Vanilla Bean with my Pocket Parasite.

The Coke can was yesterday and it took 120 shots fired. I but I was either hitting or way off.

The Sprite can took 150 shots but I was having mostly near misses.

Progress on getting back at it.


----------



## Covert5

MakoPat said:


> Well, this thread has grown...and it's awesome to see.
> Thus far I have 7 confirmed cuts. I had 9 days off for adulting.
> All shots were with 8mm steels at 10m with straight cut 6" x 3/8" x .7mm Usopp Vanilla Bean with my Pocket Parasite.
> The Coke can was yesterday and it took 120 shots fired. I but I was either hitting or way off.
> The Sprite can took 150 shots but I was having mostly near misses.
> Progress on getting back at it.


There he is! Good to see you back brotha! Awesome kills!


----------



## bingo

A will tidy the box up a bit betters soon anuff today's can only one left till tomorrow lol


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> A will tidy the box up a bit betters soon anuff today's can only one left till tomorrow lol


Hiyyyaa!! Nice kill!


----------



## Covert5

Frameless Albatross today. 3/8 steelys in 34 shots.


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> Frameless Albatross today. 3/8 steelys in 34 shots.


shooting ???? wouldn't try it tho


----------



## skarrd

new set up for indoor/cold/wet weather BB shooting 16 feet,see if we can cut a can


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frameless Albatross today. 3/8 steelys in 34 shots.
> 
> 
> 
> shooting wouldn't try it tho
Click to expand...

It's exhilarating! I'd recommend newbies to shoot standard draw first with soft or rubber ammo. Once you get the mechanics down then move to albatross with soft or rubber ammo. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> new set up for indoor/cold/wet weather BB shooting 16 feet,see if we can cut a can


Awesome frames and indoor setup bro! Happy sling'n!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> new set up for indoor/cold/wet weather BB shooting 16 feet,see if we can cut a can


Bone!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Ran out of cans in the recycling bin until tonights pack is openedso back to metal lids lol ????


----------



## akiva9999

At what point do you just start feeling sorry for them? I mean, I split the backside out vertically, then blew out the chunk sitting on my sling.... then I had fun softly bending the can back on itself (short draw to dampen the power)... when is enough actually enough?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

akiva9999 said:


> At what point do you just start feeling sorry for them? I mean, I split the backside out vertically, then blew out the chunk sitting on my sling.... then I had fun softly bending the can back on itself (short draw to dampen the power)... when is enough actually enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your brutal bro! Awesome kill!


----------



## akiva9999

I think I killed it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

My last can cut for the month of January. Done with my covert shooter, the Slingbone. 43 shots with 3/8 steelys. One month down, 11 more to go guys! Keep up the good shoot'n and sling'n carnage! I'll tally up the kills we got for this month!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

Good morning you guys! Here are the kill stats so far for the month of January:

Covert5 - 32
BlueRaja- 4
MakoPat- 7
Portboy- 3
Jhm757- 15
Bingo- 5
Skarrd- 5
Nickthegnarly- 2
SJAaz - 1
Akiva9999- 6
Devils son in law- 1
Slingdude- 1
Ranger65- 1

My count is based on what you guys posted here. If adjustments need to be made, let me know and I'll fix your kill count.

Great shooting all! No can will get away!

Sling-On!


----------



## akiva9999

Covert5 said:


> Good morning you guys! Here are the kill stats so far for the month of January:
> 
> Covert5 - 32
> BlueRaja- 4
> MakoPat- 7
> Portboy- 3
> Jhm757- 15
> Bingo- 5
> Skarrd- 5
> Nickthegnarly- 2
> SJAaz - 1
> Akiva9999- 6
> Devils son in law- 1
> Slingdude- 1
> Ranger65- 1
> 
> My count is based on what you guys posted here. If adjustments need to be made, let me know and I'll fix your kill count.
> 
> Great shooting all! No can will get away!
> 
> Sling-On!


NICE!!! Got 'em on the ropes now


----------



## bingo

Lets shoot


----------



## Magtamilan

Now, I know that the distance should be 33'. But due to space constraints in my apartment the maximum that I can go indoors is 25'. This took about 28 exact hits with 40 shots fired totally, 12 missed the target. This time the can was ripped apart about 2 cm from the bottom. Happy slinging!

Slingshot - Lista SS slingshot, OTT

Ammo - 8mm SB

Distance - 25 feet


----------



## Covert5

magtamilan said:


> 94673F8B-D947-4DCA-8456-C0601EA5AFF9.jpeg
> 
> Now, I know that the distance should be 33'. But due to space constraints in my apartment the maximum that I can go indoors is 25'. This took about 28 exact hits with 40 shots fired totally, 12 missed the target. This time the can was ripped apart about 2 cm from the bottom. Happy slinging!
> 
> Slingshot - Lista SS slingshot, OTT
> Ammo - 8mm SB
> Distance - 25 feet


Awesome shooting magtamilan! You are on the board!


----------



## bingo

Can number 1 today with a little natty


----------



## bingo

bingo said:


> Can number 1 today with a little natty


cut lol


----------



## bingo

Can number 2 with another natty ???? still no got a decent shot count but I'm timing myself lol


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shooting bingo! What size ammo are you using again?


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shooting bingo! What size ammo are you using again?


8 steels with precise.65 ????


----------



## jhm757

I've been slacking off lately, haven't cut a can in awhile. Actually been focusing on smaller targets.

But I decided to cut a can today.

Killed the White Claw!

Shooting 3/8" steel, 3/4 Butterfly with the sighted D&Q, with the black SimpleShot bands and a SuperSure pouch.


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> I've been slacking off lately, haven't cut a can in awhile. Actually been focusing on smaller targets.
> 
> But I decided to cut a can today.
> 
> Killed the White Claw!
> 
> Shooting 3/8" steel, 3/4 Butterfly with the sighted D&Q, with the black SimpleShot bands and a SuperSure pouch.


Jhm757, sweet kill! What size ammo are you using and about how many shots do you think it took?


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been slacking off lately, haven't cut a can in awhile. Actually been focusing on smaller targets.
> 
> But I decided to cut a can today.
> 
> Killed the White Claw!
> 
> Shooting 3/8" steel, 3/4 Butterfly with the sighted D&Q, with the black SimpleShot bands and a SuperSure pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> Jhm757, sweet kill! What size ammo are you using and about how many shots do you think it took?
Click to expand...

3/8" Steel, I wasn't counting but I would guess somewhere between 20 and 30.


----------



## jhm757

And another one!!

This time a mini Mtn Dew, 7.5 oz can. I was wanting smaller targets and saw these at Walmart, had to grab a six pack.

Small can, small hit count to cut it, only took 11 hits to cut it, and after 6 I thought it would only take 1 more, but it still held on for 5 more hits!

This time I was shooting the Scout XT 3/4 butterfly with 3/8" steel.


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shooting jhm757! Yeah those tiny soda cans are fun to shoot!


----------



## bingo

These will see some can today ????


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> These will see some can today


You make some nice natties bro!


----------



## Magtamilan

Craft beers are difficult to come by in my state (Tamil Nadu, India), this one is called Buho, beer from Belgium. It tasted quite good, I enjoyed a good beer after a long time. Had a relaxed Sunday afternoon.









After finishing it and allowing myself some time to get sober, I started cutting it. It took 65 total shots, with about 8 misses for it to be cut completely. The last inch or so dangling from the can took about 10 shots to rip clean off.









Slingshot - My first hand-made natural fork with generic Chinese 1mm thick bands. 
Ammo - 8mm SB

Distance - 25 ft

This makes 3 cans cut by me in Feb, two posted in this thread and one in the other can cut thread.


----------



## Covert5

Magtamilan awesome shooting! That's what I call a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## bingo

Pimped up my catch box lol and the nattys are shooting well guys had to try them out first cam with the yellow bans .7 precise 2nd .65 precise ???????? plus my distance ????


----------



## Covert5

Bingo, cool catch box and nice solid kill!


----------



## Magtamilan

Sunday night wind-up. This is Singha, a Thai beer. Quite good. Blasted it.









Axiom Ocularis, Chinese 1mm thick bands, shooting ttf, 8mm steel balls. This was an unexpectedly tough can, I took 71 shots at it, with 6 missing the mark. Thus it took 65 solid shots to rip apart. Mind you, these flats that I used are tough bands capable of hurling ammo at higher speeds than what I normally shoot, and yet this can stands up to its name Singha (Lion).

I count 4 cans thus far.


----------



## Covert5

Awesome cut Mags!


----------



## 8rnw8

Cut my first can!!!!










Took me 53 shots (including misses) with 3/8" steel from 25 feet (current basement limit).

The can fell off my paper clip 4 times, so I kept having to shoot it from different angles, and then missed several times when there wasn't much left hanging.

Had a ton of fun! This is definitely not my last, and I'm excited to try to bring down my shot count. Also curious to try smaller calibers.


----------



## Covert5

8rnw8 said:


> Cut my first can!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me 53 shots (including misses) with 3/8" steel from 25 feet (current basement limit).
> The can fell off my paper clip 4 times, so I kept having to shoot it from different angles, and then missed several times when there wasn't much left hanging.
> Had a ton of fun! This is definitely not my last, and I'm excited to try to bring down my shot count. Also curious to try smaller calibers.


8rnw8, Congratulations bro! Nice frame and awesome kill! Your shot count will come down in no time!


----------



## bingo

A counted 50 shots last night for today on this magnet and nearly done this can in that amount of shot 1 trip to catch box and 1 shot after that a cut this can ???? with the heavy hitter ???? getn better


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> A counted 50 shots last night for today on this magnet and nearly done this can in that amount of shot 1 trip to catch box and 1 shot after that a cut this can with the heavy hitter getn better


Oh yeah! Rip'n 'em up!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A counted 50 shots last night for today on this magnet and nearly done this can in that amount of shot 1 trip to catch box and 1 shot after that a cut this can with the heavy hitter getn better
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! Rip'n 'em up!
Click to expand...

getn abit better lol ????


----------



## bingo

Another one down with the mule about 60 odd shots on this one last Hal hour of light


----------



## jhm757

It's a Double Mini Mtn Dew Day! :naughty:

Yup! Another Two Can Day. B)

Shooting the Scout XT 3/4 Butterfly with 3/8" steel ammo.


----------



## Covert5

Awesome slice'n and dice'n guys! I'm about to rip a couple myself!


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> Awesome slice'n and dice'n guys! I'm about to rip a couple myself!


Go git em!


----------



## Covert5

Sliced and diced 2 cans today using the force with my jedi slingchux! First can 35 shots and second can 29 shots both with 3/8 steelys! All my shot counts include misses! I love to sling!

Sling-On!


----------



## skarrd

been using the *Rib Bone* past couple days trying to cut a can with BBs,tuff,havent split it yet but dented pretty good,right at about 60 shots very few misses {at 16 feet] cheek anchor,SS small black tubes.sunshine tomorroh so gonna go outside and do some real can killin,instead of torturing


----------



## Magtamilan

Absolutely hated this beer.. Ripped it apart.









Axiom Ocularis, 8mm Steel ball, 40 shots including 4 misses.


----------



## Covert5

Skarrd, awesome fun shoot'n bro! Your sling is from a rib of what kind of animal again?


----------



## Covert5

Magtamilan said:


> 8677B5CD-CFAC-4154-8EA9-5FDA53F5E8B1.jpeg
> 
> Absolutely hated this beer.. Ripped it apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0D9CA303-0E17-423A-AE86-424E33CDF643.jpeg
> 
> Axiom Ocularis, 8mm Steel ball, 40 shots including 4 misses.


That's the way to tear 'em apart!!!


----------



## Tree Man

That was cool!! Great give away!! Might have to throw my hat in the ring for next time!


----------



## bingo

Another can cut with the nattys ????


----------



## Covert5

treeman said:


> That was cool!! Great give away!! Might have to throw my hat in the ring for next time!





treeman said:


> That was cool!! Great give away!! Might have to throw my hat in the ring for next time!


Thanks treeman! Yeah join in on the slaughter lol! Whenever you get a can kill post up what you got, I'll do my best to keep track of your kills that are posted. Next giveaway will be up in April. I already have a plan for it. It's perfect for spring time weather. It will incorporate video as well.

All of you who are just following the thread join in on the fun can annihilation, it's not too late! We have a whole year to kill cans and three more givwaways to go! This can cut contest is for your personal goal. I just threw in some giveaways to keep you guys going!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

Banded up my snail today with natural latex. My snail munched through 2 cans today. First at 29 shots and the second at 47 shots. Both with 3/8 steelys.


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Skarrd, awesome fun shoot'n bro! Your sling is from a rib of what kind of animal again?


well I wish I could say it was an exotic rare dangerous species,but just a cow,left over from a BBQ that the dogs didn't get.


----------



## skarrd

Today got a chance to cut up,started out well,about 20 shots in,had catastrophic band failure,lol,so shortened up the active length and changed anchor points [from ear to cheek] and continued on for another 40 shots,Dang! second can was much better right at 34 shots 24 solid hits,33 and 34 feet,felt great to see em drop  looks like tomorroh its back to the garage and the BBs tho.Tx weather,sheesh


----------



## bingo

Nice shooting and boxes ????


----------



## 8rnw8

Second can cut! Man this is addictive. I've been looking forward to it all day!

The offending can:









What's that??? I paid $5.75 for ONE BEER?!!! That can has got to go!










My only goal was to do better than last time, and... I failed. 54 shots of 3/8 steel on 3/4" to 1/2" tapered .70mm Chinese bands on the YSYEO Fug.

Felt like overall my shot placement was a little better this time, but still had some misses. Amazed people are doing this in less than 30 shots!

If it's not too derailing, I have two questions about technique for us new folks.

First, is it better to shoot at one side of the can the whole time, or to rotate at least at first? Or makes no difference?

Second, I am having to stop and "rehang" the [email protected]^^n can every 3-6 shots. Any tricks to suspend the can and keep it suspended?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Today got a chance to cut up,started out well,about 20 shots in,had catastrophic band failure,lol,so shortened up the active length and changed anchor points [from ear to cheek] and continued on for another 40 shots,Dang! second can was much better right at 34 shots 24 solid hits,33 and 34 feet,felt great to see em drop  looks like tomorroh its back to the garage and the BBs tho.Tx weather,sheesh


Skarrd, awesome kills bro! I really like your handle grip on your ocularis!


----------



## Covert5

8rnw8 said:


> Second can cut! Man this is addictive. I've been looking forward to it all day!
> The offending can:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that??? I paid $5.75 for ONE BEER?!!! That can has got to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only goal was to do better than last time, and... I failed. 54 shots of 3/8 steel on 3/4" to 1/2" tapered .70mm Chinese bands on the YSYEO Fug.
> Felt like overall my shot placement was a little better this time, but still had some misses. Amazed people are doing this in less than 30 shots!
> If it's not too derailing, I have two questions about technique for us new folks.
> First, is it better to shoot at one side of the can the whole time, or to rotate at least at first? Or makes no difference?
> Second, I am having to stop and "rehang" the [email protected]^^n can every 3-6 shots. Any tricks to suspend the can and keep it suspended?
> Thanks in advance!


Awesome kill bro! Your shot count will come down once you get real acquainted with your slingshot with practice.

For the first question, when I shoot, my strategy is to try to place 3 good hits on the can. Then I walk up to the can and look where I want to hit it next and so forth. I don't touch the can or turn it.

My goal is to get a can cut in less than 10 total shots including misses or no misses at all with 3/8 steelys by the end of the year. I want to hopefully get it on video.

For your second question, some forum members make can holders like this. This was made by ysyeo out of a bucket handle, but I'm sure you can make it out of a wire hanger.

Hope this helps! Sling-On!


----------



## 8rnw8

Covert5 said:


> 8rnw8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second can cut! Man this is addictive. I've been looking forward to it all day!
> The offending can:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that??? I paid $5.75 for ONE BEER?!!! That can has got to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only goal was to do better than last time, and... I failed. 54 shots of 3/8 steel on 3/4" to 1/2" tapered .70mm Chinese bands on the YSYEO Fug.
> Felt like overall my shot placement was a little better this time, but still had some misses. Amazed people are doing this in less than 30 shots!
> If it's not too derailing, I have two questions about technique for us new folks.
> First, is it better to shoot at one side of the can the whole time, or to rotate at least at first? Or makes no difference?
> Second, I am having to stop and "rehang" the [email protected]^^n can every 3-6 shots. Any tricks to suspend the can and keep it suspended?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome kill bro! Your shot count will come down once you get real acquainted with your slingshot with practice.
> 
> For the first question, when I shoot, my strategy is to try to place 3 good hits on the can. Then I walk up to the can and look where I want to hit it next and so forth. I don't touch the can or turn it.
> 
> My goal is to get a can cut in less than 10 total shots including misses or no misses at all with 3/8 steelys by the end of the year. I want to hopefully get it on video.
> 
> For your second question, some forum members make can holders like this. This was made by ysyeo out of a bucket handle, but I'm sure you can make it out of a wire hanger.
> 
> Hope this helps! Sling-On!
Click to expand...

That's very helpful on both counts, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757

Another 7.5 oz. mini Mtn Dew cut with the D&Q and 3/8" steel.

Took about 15 hits, small cans cut quick!


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Another 7.5 oz. mini Mtn Dew cut with the D&Q and 3/8" steel.
> 
> Took about 15 hits, small cans cut quick!


Nice kill jhm757! BTW, do you use your sights on your shooter? How do you like it?


----------



## Covert5

I used the snail again today. Two tall monster cans. First can took 12 shots. I was like oh yeah I'm gonna get under 10 shots on the next can. So I set up my camera and my nerves got the best of me. It took 49 shots. I pretty much unraveled the can instead of hitting that tiny little sliver holding the 2 halves together! Arrghh! Lol Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 7.5 oz. mini Mtn Dew cut with the D&Q and 3/8" steel.
> 
> Took about 15 hits, small cans cut quick!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice kill jhm757! BTW, do you use your sights on your shooter? How do you like it?
Click to expand...

There is about an inch long piece of fiber optics that runs thru the sight that gives you a nice bright aim point, that seems to help, but you still need to get your anchor point and release right.


----------



## 8rnw8

Covert5 said:


> I used the snail again today. Two tall monster cans. First can took 12 shots. I was like oh yeah I'm gonna get under 10 shots on the next can. So I set up my camera and my nerves got the best of me. It took 49 shots. I pretty much unraveled the can instead of hitting that tiny little sliver holding the 2 halves together! Arrghh! Lol Tomorrow is another day!


12 shots! How in the...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

8rnw8, lol thanks bro! I've done it in 11 with MojaveMo's Hairsplitter and 10 with J5's LBS, but I gotta get it on video and I'll be extremely happy if I get it under 10 shots!


----------



## Covert5

My snail wanted to go out again and munch on a can. He took out this can in 23 shots with 3/8 steelys.


----------



## 8rnw8

Can number three!

Here is the offender:










He seemed awfully sour about something. I assume the usual, money or politics. No excuse though, so shredded he must be.










25 feet shooting 3/8" steel short draw on .70mm tapered 3/4-1/2" Chinese bands.

30 shots!!!! I may or may not have done a celebratory fist pump in the privacy of my basement. I wish I could say it was just better shot placement that dropped 24 shots from my last score, but while I shot a little better, I think not all cans are created equal. Still, I'm thrilled. Excited for the next!


----------



## bingo

3,cans down today with the nattys 1,for the small 2 for the bigger ???? 8 steels


----------



## Covert5

8rnw8 and bingo awesome kills! Yeah I agree, I also don't think all cans are created equal, but there's this satisfaction in slicing a can that can't be beat!


----------



## Covert5

Bonegrip OTT sliced this can in 18 shots with 3/8 steelys!


----------



## jhm757

Oh No! Not an even smaller can! :yeahthat:

Yup! This one is only 5.5oz :wacko:

At 3 hits I thought this one is going to go fast! :woot:

But at 10 hits it was still hanging on! :neener:

And then a band broke! :slap:

And I noticed the other side was ready to let go also! anic:

So I cut them back about half an inch and went back to working on that little can! B)

2 more hits for a total of 12 and this little guy was cut! :thumbsup:

Shooting 3/8" steel with the D&Q.


----------



## 31610

Got the cut man it’s cold out today not a pretty cut but I take it . So cold I hit low a few times and was busting the barrel . I was almost going to give up lol


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Got the cut man it's cold out today not a pretty cut but I take it . So cold I hit low a few times and was busting the barrel . I was almost going to give up lol


nice shooting bud ???? which prints are them ones lol ????


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the cut man it's cold out today not a pretty cut but I take it . So cold I hit low a few times and was busting the barrel . I was almost going to give up lol
> 
> 
> 
> nice shooting bud which prints are them ones lol
Click to expand...

 I am going to say a fox small enough it came from under deck . Lot of little rabbits in back yard thinking it was looking for one . Not 100% sure no small dogs around that I have seen


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the cut man it's cold out today not a pretty cut but I take it . So cold I hit low a few times and was busting the barrel . I was almost going to give up lol
> 
> 
> 
> nice shooting bud which prints are them ones lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to say a fox small enough it came from under deck . Lot of little rabbits in back yard thinking it was looking for one . Not 100% sure no small dogs around that I have seen
Click to expand...

a would say fox too bet them are big over there lol ????


----------



## jhm757

bingo said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the cut man it's cold out today not a pretty cut but I take it . So cold I hit low a few times and was busting the barrel . I was almost going to give up lol
> 
> 
> 
> nice shooting bud which prints are them ones lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to say a fox small enough it came from under deck . Lot of little rabbits in back yard thinking it was looking for one . Not 100% sure no small dogs around that I have seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a would say fox too bet them are big over there lol
Click to expand...

Looks like Cat to me. Fox usually will show claw marks in their tracks. Also Fox only have 4 toes.


----------



## bingo

jhm757 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the cut man it's cold out today not a pretty cut but I take it . So cold I hit low a few times and was busting the barrel . I was almost going to give up lol
> 
> 
> 
> nice shooting bud which prints are them ones lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to say a fox small enough it came from under deck . Lot of little rabbits in back yard thinking it was looking for one . Not 100% sure no small dogs around that I have seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a would say fox too bet them are big over there lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Cat to me. Fox usually will show claw marks in their tracks.
Click to expand...


----------



## 31610

Not going to argue but it’s a big cat. Bingo here is a fox from my area


----------



## bingo

bingo said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the cut man it's cold out today not a pretty cut but I take it . So cold I hit low a few times and was busting the barrel . I was almost going to give up lol
> 
> 
> 
> nice shooting bud which prints are them ones lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to say a fox small enough it came from under deck . Lot of little rabbits in back yard thinking it was looking for one . Not 100% sure no small dogs around that I have seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a would say fox too bet them are big over there lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Cat to me. Fox usually will show claw marks in their tracks.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

fox only has four pads that's five you maybe correct jhm


----------



## jhm757

bingo said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the cut man it's cold out today not a pretty cut but I take it . So cold I hit low a few times and was busting the barrel . I was almost going to give up lol
> 
> 
> 
> nice shooting bud which prints are them ones lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to say a fox small enough it came from under deck . Lot of little rabbits in back yard thinking it was looking for one . Not 100% sure no small dogs around that I have seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a would say fox too bet them are big over there lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Cat to me. Fox usually will show claw marks in their tracks.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Fox only have 4 toes


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Not going to argue but it's a big cat. Bingo here is a fox from my area


they aint that size over here bro lol even a big old dog fox aint near it lol ????


----------



## bingo

Ye


jhm757 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the cut man it's cold out today not a pretty cut but I take it . So cold I hit low a few times and was busting the barrel . I was almost going to give up lol
> 
> 
> 
> nice shooting bud which prints are them ones lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to say a fox small enough it came from under deck . Lot of little rabbits in back yard thinking it was looking for one . Not 100% sure no small dogs around that I have seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a would say fox too bet them are big over there lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Cat to me. Fox usually will show claw marks in their tracks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fox only have 4 toes
Click to expand...

yeah mate


----------



## 31610

Have check my cats foot lol


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Not going to argue but it's a big cat. Bingo here is a fox from my area


big boy him pb patts would love him ????????


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Have check my cats foot


lol this is a good debate here pb lol ????


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Have check my cats foot lol


next time am on one al get the real thing lol ????????


----------



## 31610

Man there’s something going around my yard lol keep my kitty inside !


----------



## bingo

Lol you get them big cats aswell over ther ? Lol


----------



## 31610

Could be a skunk front paw he has 5


----------



## bingo

Mmm not sure what about lynx ?


----------



## 31610

No have never seen one here .


----------



## bingo

You ever watch life below zero about Alaska?


----------



## jhm757

Port boy said:


> Could be a skunk front paw he has 5


 :hijack:

It is pretty common for Cats to have extra toes. I had one once that had 7 toes. Skunk tracks should show claw marks.


----------



## 31610

Mmm now u have me worried it’s bin very cold out for a kitty I better put out some kibbles


----------



## bingo

jhm757 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a skunk front paw he has 5
> 
> 
> 
> :hijack:
> 
> It is pretty common for Cats to have extra toes. I had one once that had 7 toes. Skunk tracks should show claw marks.
Click to expand...

inbred cats a think


----------



## 31610

Easy bingo my brother only has 4 toe nails on left foot lol


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Easy bingo my brother only has 4 toe nails on left foot lol


haha joking bro lol ????


----------



## jhm757

Somebody cut a can! Get this tread back on track.


----------



## 31610

Ya ya I did !


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Oh No! Not an even smaller can! :yeahthat:
> 
> Yup! This one is only 5.5oz :wacko:
> 
> At 3 hits I thought this one is going to go fast! :woot:
> 
> But at 10 hits it was still hanging on! :neener:
> 
> And then a band broke! :slap:
> 
> And I noticed the other side was ready to let go also! anic:
> 
> So I cut them back about half an inch and went back to working on that little can! B)
> 
> 2 more hits for a total of 12 and this little guy was cut! :thumbsup:
> 
> Shooting 3/8" steel with the D&Q.


Jhm757, awesome shoot'n bro! Those mini cans can be a little tricky!


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Got the cut man it's cold out today not a pretty cut but I take it . So cold I hit low a few times and was busting the barrel . I was almost going to give up lol


Dang that's what I call dedication bro! That is some frigid weather! Great kill'n! We have foxes out here but not as purdy as the ones out there!

Btw, when shooting tubes in that weather, do you encounter any problems besides frozen fingers? Any issues with the tubes holding up?


----------



## 31610

Thanks C5 come visit anytime brother


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the cut man it's cold out today not a pretty cut but I take it . So cold I hit low a few times and was busting the barrel . I was almost going to give up lol
> 
> 
> 
> Dang that's what I call dedication bro! That is some frigid weather! Great kill'n! We have foxes out here but not as purdy as the ones out there!
> Btw, when shooting tubes in that weather, do you encounter any problems besides frozen fingers? Any issues with the tubes holding up?
Click to expand...

sorry I missed that last part ! I use dk premium and gzk premium both r anticold blend no problems with freeze up band work well. The only problem I have is a heavy pouch smashing my ring finger . I was trying to find the best ammo that would not bite me and with the 1745 dk it was 11mm .


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Thanks C5 come visit anytime brother


Portboy, I might just take you up on that invitation bro! Lol


----------



## 31610

Check out the finish move on the bottom ????


----------



## Covert5

Portboy, awesome natty and a well placed fatal shot! He shoots and scores!


----------



## Covert5

Tested my new portable catchbox this morning. I ended up blowing a hole in the back of my other one. So far this one is holding up pretty good. Threw some pitches and this can struck out!


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Check out the finish move on the bottom ????


nice man ????


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Tested my new portable catchbox this morning. I ended up blowing a hole in the back of my other one. So far this one is holding up pretty good. Threw some pitches and this can struck out!


nice shooting C5 love that little frame kinda has a metro look


----------



## 31610

Two more to finish out the day . Hey I filled one with water and left outside over night . What a cool sound the first couple hits made . The ice kinda kept cans alive for a little longer try it out


----------



## bingo

Nice shooter PB ????


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tested my new portable catchbox this morning. I ended up blowing a hole in the back of my other one. So far this one is holding up pretty good. Threw some pitches and this can struck out!
> 
> 
> 
> nice shooting C5 love that little frame kinda has a metro look
Click to expand...

Thanks portboy! This is a fun frame. I shoot it like a hare splitter or like metro's Mantis. I'm still debating whether or not to turn it into a ring shooter.


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Two more to finish out the day . Hey I filled one with water and left outside over night . What a cool sound the first couple hits made . The ice kinda kept cans alive for a little longer try it out


Awesome shooter and kills! I gotta try that. Maybe I'll fill up a can with water and throw it in the freezer!


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two more to finish out the day . Hey I filled one with water and left outside over night . What a cool sound the first couple hits made . The ice kinda kept cans alive for a little longer try it out
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shooter and kills! I gotta try that. Maybe I'll fill up a can with water and throw it in the freezer!
Click to expand...

 haha no freezer need in my town C5 it's -20 right now . I put the head lamp on for a can cut but the bare hands r chilling down fast -10 ok for bare hands but -20c little uncomfortable


----------



## 31610

Can cut is on hold


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two more to finish out the day . Hey I filled one with water and left outside over night . What a cool sound the first couple hits made . The ice kinda kept cans alive for a little longer try it out
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shooter and kills! I gotta try that. Maybe I'll fill up a can with water and throw it in the freezer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha no freezer need in my town C5 it's -20 right now . I put the head lamp on for a can cut but the bare hands r chilling down fast -10 ok for bare hands but -20c little uncomfortable
Click to expand...

I admire your dedication to this sport my friend! You are hard-core!


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Can cut is on hold


wow you guys are hardcore and a worry about bands being cold dont think its a problem


----------



## bingo

Port boys mule and the little natty also like the 9.5s ???? 2 cans cut


----------



## 31610

Nice cuts Johnny looking good . The cold formula flats and tubes work well in the cold m8


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Nice cuts Johnny looking good . The cold formula flats and tubes work well in the cold m8


yeah man they work well with that mule ???? a dont think its the anti cold gear a use but a won't be bothering with anti cold bands no more ????


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Port boys mule and the little natty also like the 9.5s 2 cans cut


Bingo, awesome cuts bro and super sweet frames. I just realized how much the mule and the sps look alike. I looked it up and the mule design came from the sps. Two frames I definitely have to add to my collection!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Port boys mule and the little natty also like the 9.5s 2 cans cut
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo, awesome cuts bro and super sweet frames. I just realized how much the mule and the sps look alike. I looked it up and the mule design came from the sps. Two frames I definitely have to add to my collection!
Click to expand...

al stick to the mule for now a really need to get out hunting with this bad boy cheers to portboy man thanks again ????


----------



## 31610

Got 3 cans today ! I hit with ott than switch to ttf hit than good old pfs just kept rotating as I hit . Got a little ammo sorting to do but was fun. Not best pics was getting dark


----------



## bingo

Nice shooting buddy ????


----------



## Tree Man

The second hit went through and through the can. No idea how many it took to cut this soup can. I'm guessing about twenty ish using my hammerhead with original TBG 1" straight cuts.


----------



## bingo

treeman said:


> The second hit went through and through the can. No idea how many it took to cut this soup can. I'm guessing about twenty ish using my hammerhead with original TBG 1" straight cuts.


nice shooter treeman wouldn't mind one of them in the bag ????


----------



## Tree Man

bingo said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The second hit went through and through the can. No idea how many it took to cut this soup can. I'm guessing about twenty ish using my hammerhead with original TBG 1" straight cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> nice shooter treeman wouldn't mind one of them in the bag ????
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy. I've been working on this frame on and off for a couple years now. Finally getting it where I want it. It's a beast


----------



## bingo

treeman said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The second hit went through and through the can. No idea how many it took to cut this soup can. I'm guessing about twenty ish using my hammerhead with original TBG 1" straight cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> nice shooter treeman wouldn't mind one of them in the bag ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks buddy. I've been working on this frame on and off for a couple years now. Finally getting it where I want it. It's a beast
Click to expand...

it looks like some tool ????


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today got a chance to cut up,started out well,about 20 shots in,had catastrophic band failure,lol,so shortened up the active length and changed anchor points [from ear to cheek] and continued on for another 40 shots,Dang! second can was much better right at 34 shots 24 solid hits,33 and 34 feet,felt great to see em drop  looks like tomorroh its back to the garage and the BBs tho.Tx weather,sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> Skarrd, awesome kills bro! I really like your handle grip on your ocularis!
Click to expand...

Thanks,i found the weave on youtube and used it for a knife handle wrap and it is amazing,so triedit on the Slings,works very well on them to


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Got 3 cans today ! I hit with ott than switch to ttf hit than good old pfs just kept rotating as I hit . Got a little ammo sorting to do but was fun. Not best pics was getting dark


Portboy, awesome triple play! Out of the three styles, which is your favorite bro?


----------



## Covert5

treeman said:


> The second hit went through and through the can. No idea how many it took to cut this soup can. I'm guessing about twenty ish using my hammerhead with original TBG 1" straight cuts.


KAPOW!! That is an awesome mini starship! That thing is a beast! Annihilated that soup can! The can had no chance!


----------



## Magtamilan

Ripped Can no. 6 - Sprite.

I am buying beers to rip those cans apart and it is proving to be an expensive affair. I'll be sticking to soda cans for a while until it is time for a beer!

Ocularis, 8mm SB, around 40 shots.


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got 3 cans today ! I hit with ott than switch to ttf hit than good old pfs just kept rotating as I hit . Got a little ammo sorting to do but was fun. Not best pics was getting dark
> 
> 
> 
> Portboy, awesome triple play! Out of the three styles, which is your favorite bro?
Click to expand...

well C5 that's a tough one . I probably shoot pfs and Ott about the same amount. I don't have a lot of ttf frames so that said is my least shot . Pfs and small ott easy to bring with u day to day most ttf frames r a little to big . Next weekend I add some frameless into mix as well


----------



## Tree Man

Covert5 said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The second hit went through and through the can. No idea how many it took to cut this soup can. I'm guessing about twenty ish using my hammerhead with original TBG 1" straight cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> KAPOW!! That is an awesome mini starship! That thing is a beast! Annihilated that soup can! The can had no chance!
Click to expand...

I know right!?! It's a six inch extension, and a 7 inch fork gap. It's wild. I'm hoping to trick it out with a stabilizer and possible even a flip down whisker biscuit. It has no trouble handling full size arrows.


----------



## 31610

Sweet night -3c head lamp on shooting pfs (wrench) 1636 cold weather tubes and 6mm steel . I got another kill shot in bottom ! Was using can bottom to mix 2 part epoxy lol looks cool ????


----------



## Covert5

Hey guys, I made a couple of videos today. I wanted to capture my can cut made in 10 shots or less (including misses). Here's a prime example of how one lets their nerves get to them. I was trying to cut this can in less than 10 shots including misses. I thought I was gonna do it because I blew one side of the can wide open on the third shot. I got overly excited and ended up with a 37 shot can cut. LOL! To be continued....


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Sweet night -3c head lamp on shooting pfs (wrench) 1636 cold weather tubes and 6mm steel . I got another kill shot in bottom ! Was using can bottom to mix 2 part epoxy lol looks cool ????


awesome finishing shot ????


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> Hey guys, I made a couple of videos today. I wanted to capture my can cut made in 10 shots or less (including misses). Here's a prime example of how one lets their nerves get to them. I was trying to cut this can in less than 10 shots including misses. I thought I was gonna do it because I blew one side of the can wide open on the third shot. I got overly excited and ended up with a 37 shot can cut. LOL! To be continued....


nice video man ????


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Hey guys, I made a couple of videos today. I wanted to capture my can cut made in 10 shots or less (including misses). Here's a prime example of how one lets their nerves get to them. I was trying to cut this can in less than 10 shots including misses. I thought I was gonna do it because I blew one side of the can wide open on the third shot. I got overly excited and ended up with a 37 shot can cut. LOL! To be continued....


nice vid C5 all aside u were still shooting well . I probably have busted mirror and some drywall work


----------



## Covert5

Thanks guys! It turned out to be a good day. 4 total can cuts with my snail and 3/8 steelys from 33ft. I turned off the camera for can #2 and #3 and made some fine adjustments on my grip. I felt real confident and turned the camera back on for the 4th can. And this was the result!






Got it in 10 shots, no misses, and on video!

Thanks for watching guys!

Sling-On my friends!


----------



## 31610

Sweet bro ! Nice shooting . Need to get some vid up also ????


----------



## Covert5

Here's the shot of the massacre!


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Sweet bro ! Nice shooting . Need to get some vid up also


Portboy, thanks brotha!


----------



## Magtamilan

Can no.7, this time with newly-bought 3/8" SB. Axiom Ocularis. 50 shots, since I missed some shots while adjusting to the new ammo.


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> Thanks guys! It turned out to be a good day. 4 total can cuts with my snail and 3/8 steelys from 33ft. I turned off the camera for can #2 and #3 and made some fine adjustments on my grip. I felt real confident and turned the camera back on for the 4th can. And this was the result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it in 10 shots, no misses, and on video!
> 
> Thanks for watching guys!
> 
> Sling-On my friends!


Nice!!!


----------



## Covert5

Magtamilan said:


> Can no.7, this time with newly-bought 3/8" SB. Axiom Ocularis. 50 shots, since I missed some shots while adjusting to the new ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A97C8DDC-47EB-4737-8D3C-0DE4D418E6AC.jpeg


Awesome shooting magtamilan! How do you like the 3/8 steelys?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alright. I've had it sitting on the bench with this Can Cutting stuff! I've chased cans, but never thought about cutting one. The only cans that come out of this house are these skinny little dainty things courtesy of my wife. I'm not gonna punish myself drawing down on this tiny little bitty can. So I am gonna go after THIS!!! 
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Lol yeah Mo! Do it! That's awesome! Those little cans are fun to cut as well! Maybe you can cut that mega one 3 times starting from the bottom? What is holding them together?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Lol yeah Mo! Do it! That's awesome! Those little cans are fun to cut as well! Maybe you can cut that mega one 3 times starting from the bottom? What is holding them together?


I am using the same silicone that I am supposed to use on the bathroom shower before my wife gets home!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah Mo! Do it! That's awesome! Those little cans are fun to cut as well! Maybe you can cut that mega one 3 times starting from the bottom? What is holding them together?
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the same silicone that I am supposed to use on the bathroom shower before my wife gets home!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yea Mo!


----------



## Covert5

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah Mo! Do it! That's awesome! Those little cans are fun to cut as well! Maybe you can cut that mega one 3 times starting from the bottom? What is holding them together?
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the same silicone that I am supposed to use on the bathroom shower before my wife gets home!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So Mo, you're telling me you were suppose to work on the bathroom shower before your wife gets home and instead you got distracted and glued together a mega can target!?!?.......that's awesome! I would've done the same thing! LMAO!


----------



## Covert5

Killed a can testing out my mobile catchbox rig for my hikes starting this spring. Holds up pretty well and I can't get enough of my snail!


----------



## Magtamilan

Covert5 said:


> Magtamilan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can no.7, this time with newly-bought 3/8" SB. Axiom Ocularis. 50 shots, since I missed some shots while adjusting to the new ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A97C8DDC-47EB-4737-8D3C-0DE4D418E6AC.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shooting magtamilan! How do you like the 3/8 steelys?
Click to expand...

I got them dead cheap on amazon when compared to other stores. Usually each 10mm SB retails for about Rs. 10 to Rs. 13 in my city ( 5 to 6 SB per USD) so they are expensive in my opinion hence I held off purchasing from stores in my city until I found a seller on amazon selling 3/8" which is pretty close to 10mm for Rs. 2 each (30 to 35 per USD), and this was with 75% discount. I simply could not resist it and purchased an initial batch of 125 balls for testing the quality and dynamics. These SBs are solid steel and are of a better quality than the 8mm steels that I bought from aliexpress. They transfer much higher energies onto the target and my catchbox moves a lot from the impact with these steelies. I thought this would reduce the number of shots to cut the can, but since I am shooting these for the first time it took a while. It feels natural now, and considering the quality, I ordered 500 more from the same seller and probably stock some more when the prices are low. You never know when they will close the discount offer!


----------



## Covert5

Magtamilan said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magtamilan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can no.7, this time with newly-bought 3/8" SB. Axiom Ocularis. 50 shots, since I missed some shots while adjusting to the new ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A97C8DDC-47EB-4737-8D3C-0DE4D418E6AC.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shooting magtamilan! How do you like the 3/8 steelys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got them dead cheap on amazon when compared to other stores. Usually each 10mm SB retails for about Rs. 10 to Rs. 13 in my city ( 5 to 6 SB per USD) so they are expensive in my opinion hence I held off purchasing from stores in my city until I found a seller on amazon selling 3/8" which is pretty close to 10mm for Rs. 2 each (30 to 35 per USD), and this was with 75% discount. I simply could not resist it and purchased an initial batch of 125 balls for testing the quality and dynamics. These SBs are solid steel and are of a better quality than the 8mm steels that I bought from aliexpress. They transfer much higher energies onto the target and my catchbox moves a lot from the impact with these steelies. I thought this would reduce the number of shots to cut the can, but since I am shooting these for the first time it took a while. It feels natural now, and considering the quality, I ordered 500 more from the same seller and probably stock some more when the prices are low. You never know when they will close the discount offer!
Click to expand...

Awesome find bro! It's can killing time!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> Killed a can testing out my mobile catchbox rig for my hikes starting this spring. Holds up pretty well and I can't get enough of my snail!


thats awesome ????


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Thanks guys! It turned out to be a good day. 4 total can cuts with my snail and 3/8 steelys from 33ft. I turned off the camera for can #2 and #3 and made some fine adjustments on my grip. I felt real confident and turned the camera back on for the 4th can. And this was the result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it in 10 shots, no misses, and on video!
> 
> Thanks for watching guys!
> 
> Sling-On my friends!


Very Nice! Good Shooting!!!!


----------



## skarrd

Only got one yesterday,with the Scout,TTF,cut with 32 or 33 hits,to embaressed to say how many shots,suffice to say i am Not a TTF kinda guy,i switched over to the SS champ[?] and noticed a rip starting in the bands came in changed bands out and it was raining,now its freezing cold,and wet out,so just one for now.still working on the BB can cut got about 100 shots so far only one little tear,lol.

Sling On!


----------



## Magtamilan

Can no 8.


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Only got one yesterday,with the Scout,TTF,cut with 32 or 33 hits,to embaressed to say how many shots,suffice to say i am Not a TTF kinda guy,i switched over to the SS champ[?] and noticed a rip starting in the bands came in changed bands out and it was raining,now its freezing cold,and wet out,so just one for now.still working on the BB can cut got about 100 shots so far only one little tear,lol.
> Sling On!


Skarrd, awesome shoot'n with that black widow scout bro! I wonder how many bb shots it would take to finally cut that can your working on! I'm guessing about 1000! Lol


----------



## Covert5

Magtamilan said:


> Can no 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43C3A32D-E884-4F8A-B5FE-B87ED95F04B0.jpeg


Nice kill bro!


----------



## Magtamilan

Can no.9.

Half-way through, I cut the opening lever of the can by which the can was tied to the catchbox, and I had to improvise. I cut a new hole on top and reattached it. This can was quite hardy, took about 60 shots including about 10 misses.

3/8" steels with Axiom ocularis.


----------



## Covert5

Magtamilan said:


> DE777EFA-4817-45C3-A51C-DB6251A897F2.jpeg
> 
> Can no.9.
> 
> Half-way through, I cut the opening lever of the can by which the can was tied to the catchbox, and I had to improvise. I cut a new hole on top and reattached it. This can was quite hardy, took about 60 shots including about 10 misses.
> 
> 3/8" steels with Axiom ocularis.


Nice clean cut magtamilan! How are you liking your axiom?


----------



## Magtamilan

Covert5 said:


> Magtamilan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DE777EFA-4817-45C3-A51C-DB6251A897F2.jpeg
> 
> Can no.9.
> 
> Half-way through, I cut the opening lever of the can by which the can was tied to the catchbox, and I had to improvise. I cut a new hole on top and reattached it. This can was quite hardy, took about 60 shots including about 10 misses.
> 
> 3/8" steels with Axiom ocularis.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clean cut magtamilan! How are you liking your axiom?
Click to expand...

I have been using it for just a week now. I personally don't feel comfortable holding it because of its flat profile. I like hammer grips, so this fork-supported axiom is not much to my liking in terms of ergonomics. It is accurate though. My simpleshot hammer (lt handle + xt slingshot head) is on its way. I believe that would be better. I saw your bone handle slingshot video and I would really like to see some slingshot fit my hand like a glove. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Magtamilan

Magtamilan said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magtamilan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DE777EFA-4817-45C3-A51C-DB6251A897F2.jpeg
> 
> Can no.9.
> 
> Half-way through, I cut the opening lever of the can by which the can was tied to the catchbox, and I had to improvise. I cut a new hole on top and reattached it. This can was quite hardy, took about 60 shots including about 10 misses.
> 
> 3/8" steels with Axiom ocularis.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clean cut magtamilan! How are you liking your axiom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been using it for just a week now. I personally don't feel comfortable holding it because of its flat profile. I like hammer grips, so this fork-supported axiom is not much to my liking in terms of ergonomics. It is accurate though. My simpleshot hammer (lt handle + xt slingshot head) is on its way. I believe that would be better. I saw your bone handle slingshot video and I would really like to see some slingshot fit my hand like a glove. Fingers crossed!
Click to expand...

I meant bone grip slingshot video with the sun flare in the background!


----------



## bingo

Just the 1 can cut today with the natty ????


----------



## jhm757

Cut a couple more.

Started out with the Monster and shredded it!

Next up was the Mini Mtn Dew. Yup! Tore it up!

Shooting the Scout XT using 3/8" steel.


----------



## jhm757

jhm757 said:


> Cut a couple more.
> 
> Started out with the Monster and shredded it!
> 
> Next up was the Mini Mtn Dew. Yup! Tore it up!
> 
> Shooting the Scout XT using 3/8" steel.


The Scout XT is shooting so good today I didn't want to stop!

So I got 2 more for a 4 can day!!!

Next up was the Orange Crush, and Yes, I Crushed it!!

I finished the day with a Pepsi and kept count on this one. 21 hits to get it cut and only 5 misses towards the end when I was trying to cut the ribbon it was holding on by.


----------



## Covert5

Magtamilan said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magtamilan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DE777EFA-4817-45C3-A51C-DB6251A897F2.jpeg
> 
> Can no.9.
> 
> Half-way through, I cut the opening lever of the can by which the can was tied to the catchbox, and I had to improvise. I cut a new hole on top and reattached it. This can was quite hardy, took about 60 shots including about 10 misses.
> 
> 3/8" steels with Axiom ocularis.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clean cut magtamilan! How are you liking your axiom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been using it for just a week now. I personally don't feel comfortable holding it because of its flat profile. I like hammer grips, so this fork-supported axiom is not much to my liking in terms of ergonomics. It is accurate though. My simpleshot hammer (lt handle + xt slingshot head) is on its way. I believe that would be better. I saw your bone handle slingshot video and I would really like to see some slingshot fit my hand like a glove. Fingers crossed!
Click to expand...

Magtamilan, yah I'm not too fond of the ocularis plug attachment system. I hope the hammer works better for you. I'm looking forward to your hammer review. The Bonegrip slingshot is awesome!


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Just the 1 can cut today with the natty


Another one for the books bro, good shoot'n!


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut a couple more.
> 
> Started out with the Monster and shredded it!
> 
> Next up was the Mini Mtn Dew. Yup! Tore it up!
> 
> Shooting the Scout XT using 3/8" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> The Scout XT is shooting so good today I didn't want to stop!
> 
> So I got 2 more for a 4 can day!!!
> 
> Next up was the Orange Crush, and Yes, I Crushed it!!
> 
> I finished the day with a Pepsi and kept count on this one. 21 hits to get it cut and only 5 misses towards the end when I was trying to cut the ribbon it was holding on by.
Click to expand...

Dang jhm757! You are on fire!!! Awesome shoot'n! I know the feeling! When you are hot, you are hot and you just don't wanna stop! Love it bro!


----------



## 31610

Home early ripped up a can with some 8mm and hot bands ;-)


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Home early ripped up a can with some 8mm and hot bands ;-)


Portboy, sweet sling and nice kill bro! I find those hot bands amazing at how they work in extreme cold weather!


----------



## Covert5

Got a new sling today! Took it for a spin! Killed this can in 23 shots and took two bottle shots!

You can checkout my review of this frame here:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/121972-first-impressions-on-my-new-slingshot/

And my bottle shot videos here:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/121970-three-bottle-shots-with-two-frames/

I love this sport/hobby! Sling-On!


----------



## devils son in law

Recycling before I go outside and move the snow!


----------



## Covert5

devils son in law said:


> Recycling before I go outside and move the snow!


 Nice kill and awesome chalice! Did you make that?


----------



## bingo

Can cut with the head lamp ????????


----------



## skarrd

Finally got a half decent day  rebanded the champ due to certain band failure after 10 shots ,switched to PP yellows,so green can took 52 shots all togethor,brown can took 39 shots and then i switched over to *nibbler* and cut the last one with 33 shots  3/8s steelys from a brand new bag [down to my last 2 bags] now its cold again and the arthritis is kickin in,some hot coffee and a cigar are in order


----------



## skarrd

better pic of the * nibbler* lol


----------



## jhm757

skarrd said:


> better pic of the * nibbler* lol


Nice!


----------



## jhm757

Got the Hat Trick today!

Yup! A 3 can day.

Started with the Orange Crush.

Next up was a Pepsi and I cut a hole right though the middle of it then had to work on the edges to finish it off.

Then I ended the day with another Orange Crush!

All done with the Scout XT and 3/8" steel.

The scrap aluminum is starting to add up!


----------



## skarrd

afterthought on the shooting today,my unscientific observation was the black and yellow bands did not perform as usual in the 58-60 degree weather,however the TBG performed as normal,Hmmm


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Can cut with the head lamp


Bingo, awesome shoot'n and in the dark!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Finally got a half decent day  rebanded the champ due to certain band failure after 10 shots ,switched to PP yellows,so green can took 52 shots all togethor,brown can took 39 shots and then i switched over to *nibbler* and cut the last one with 33 shots  3/8s steelys from a brand new bag [down to my last 2 bags] now its cold again and the arthritis is kickin in,some hot coffee and a cigar are in order


Skarrd, awesome kills and that nibble is sweet bro!


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Got the Hat Trick today!
> 
> Yup! A 3 can day.
> 
> Started with the Orange Crush.
> 
> Next up was a Pepsi and I cut a hole right though the middle of it then had to work on the edges to finish it off.
> 
> Then I ended the day with another Orange Crush!
> 
> All done with the Scout XT and 3/8" steel.
> 
> The scrap aluminum is starting to add up!


Awesome hat trick! And that's can carnage right there!!!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can cut with the head lamp
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo, awesome shoot'n and in the dark!
Click to expand...

was pit for a quick hunt but nothing about except a can or 2 haha thank bro ????


----------



## jhm757

Decided to work on the last of my Mini Mtn Dew's this morning, finishing off the 6 pack!

But it is not going well. Don't know what I am doing wrong but after about 30 shots, mostly misses, I have hardly put a dent in it.

I am obviously doing something wrong this morning I am all over the place, high, low, right, left, basically shooting a shotgun pattern.

So I figured I better quit and try again later, hopefully I can get back whatever it is I have lost!


----------



## jhm757

Took a short break and decided to give the Axiom Ocularis a crack at it!

Still having some misses, but doing much better and really tore this can up before finally getting it cut!


----------



## Covert5

Jhm757,

It happens to the best of us bro. We all have our off days. Looks like you got back on track with the ocularis! Good kill bro. First go around were you using a different frame?


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> Jhm757,
> 
> It happens to the best of us bro. We all have our off days. Looks like you got back on track with the ocularis! Good kill bro. First go around were you using a different frame?


Started out using the Scout XT and switched to the D&Q and was shooting equally bad with both of them.


----------



## Covert5

Jhm757,

I'm feel'n your pain bro! My blue moon took 63 shots, 3/8 steel with this one. But a kill is a kill. Another one for the books!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

It's funny, after I killed that can, I moved to my 1-1/2" target and I was hitting it more consistently. I also noticed the other day after I did my 3 bottle shots and moved to cans, I was all over the place on a can which is a bigger target. I think I'm trying to hit the can as a whole per se. I think I need to focus on a specific spot on the can. I usually warm up on my 1-1/2" target before my can execution.


----------



## jhm757

After starting the morning having a hard time even hitting a can I finished up the day shooting the teaspoon spinner and nailed it 7 out of ten times, go figure.


----------



## skarrd

jhm757 said:


> Decided to work on the last of my Mini Mtn Dew's this morning, finishing off the 6 pack!
> 
> But it is not going well. Don't know what I am doing wrong but after about 30 shots, mostly misses, I have hardly put a dent in it.
> 
> I am obviously doing something wrong this morning I am all over the place, high, low, right, left, basically shooting a shotgun pattern.
> 
> So I figured I better quit and try again later, hopefully I can get back whatever it is I have lost!


that was me yesterday,happens


----------



## skarrd

just one today,took the Woman out for the day V D and all , this one took somewhere between 40 and 50 shots [i got sidetracked] the Monsters are kinda tuff,but they Die just the same


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> just one today,took the Woman out for the day V D and all , this one took somewhere between 40 and 50 shots [i got sidetracked] the Monsters are kinda tuff,but they Die just the same


Awesome bro! Nice shoot'n! Gotta keep the queen happy!


----------



## SLINGDUDE




----------



## Covert5

SLINGDUDE said:


> 20200215_214706.jpg


Nice kills bro! I like the camo grip wraps. Did you kill those cans with clay ammo?


----------



## bingo

Heavy wind today hard shooting


----------



## Magtamilan

Sunday can cut - 5 cans cut, bringing my february month's tally to 14!









Swapped to lighter bands on my ocularis, and I don't know whether it's the new ammo or whether it's these bands that made a difference, but I cut these cans at an average of 15 shots per can. Can someone tell me the science behind it?









8 mm ammo used to take around 70 shots per can (left one)

3/8" (9.5 mm) used to take around 40

new 10 mm ammo bought off aliexpress does it in 15 rounds per can on average. The 3rd can (mirinda) took just 5 shots before it ripped in half!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Covert5 said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200215_214706.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice kills bro! I like the camo grip wraps. Did you kill those cans with clay ammo?
Click to expand...

Yes, clay ammo. The grip tape is an unfortunate necessity.


----------



## bingo

Slingdude nice natty bro ????


----------



## SLINGDUDE

bingo said:


> Slingdude nice natty bro


Thanks man! I like your natural forks as well!


----------



## bingo

SLINGDUDE said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slingdude nice natty bro
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! I like your natural forks as well!
Click to expand...

cheers man ???? ????


----------



## 31610

Skinny can ripped


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Skinny can ripped


nice shooting man ????


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Heavy wind today hard shooting


Awesome dedication bro. Shoot'n in the wind that's nuts bro! Was your ammo curving or dropping from the wind?


----------



## Covert5

Magtamilan said:


> AFA91DA1-FA59-40E4-919A-6292961D0807.jpeg
> 
> Sunday can cut - 5 cans cut, bringing my february month's tally to 14!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AF3F2073-E3BD-4986-9CA4-8E57E36BB78E.jpeg
> 
> Swapped to lighter bands on my ocularis, and I don't know whether it's the new ammo or whether it's these bands that made a difference, but I cut these cans at an average of 15 shots per can. Can someone tell me the science behind it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F075FB1A-B614-4C09-8602-E324DF9EFDA3.jpeg
> 
> 8 mm ammo used to take around 70 shots per can (left one)
> 
> 3/8" (9.5 mm) used to take around 40
> 
> new 10 mm ammo bought off aliexpress does it in 15 rounds per can on average. The 3rd can (mirinda) took just 5 shots before it ripped in half!


Dang 5 cans that's a good run bro! I don't know the science behind it, but I think it's the combination of both bands and ammo. I think with lighter bands you can control your draw better and with larger ammo you can feel it and release it more controlled. I think you found the sweet spot between the bands and ammo relationship.


----------



## Covert5

SLINGDUDE said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200215_214706.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice kills bro! I like the camo grip wraps. Did you kill those cans with clay ammo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, clay ammo. The grip tape is an unfortunate necessity.
Click to expand...

Wow that's awesome! I didn't realize clay ammo could make that much damage!


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Skinny can ripped


Awesome kill bro and in the snow! I'd say, yeah we are addicted nothing is gonna stop us from shooting! Not darkness, snow, nor wind! We will Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

My one kill today. Blue Moon, 3/8 steelys, and 37 shots.


----------



## 31610

Haha that’s right C5 ! U almost sounded like Winston Churchill there ????


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy wind today hard shooting
> 
> 
> 
> afew curve balls lol ????
> Awesome dedication bro. Shoot'n in the wind that's nuts bro! Was your ammo curving or dropping from the wind?
Click to expand...


----------



## Island made

Today's cut.


----------



## Covert5

Island made said:


> Today's cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 86B485DE-FAF8-4CEC-A75E-2BC833F81D77.jpeg


Welcome island made! Awesome kill bro!


----------



## Covert5

I work graveyards and right after work I went to the park to shoot!

Dr. Pepper got killed by my Blue Moon, 3/8 steelys, and 32 shots (including misses)

Coke got killed by my Snail, 3/8 steelys, and a whopping 8 shots! My best can cut yet! Wish I had it on video!

Both 33 ft. out.


----------



## Ranger65

Finally got a can cut in less than 10 shots...next trying to hit the tab to release the top part of can so that I do both in less than 15 shots. Not even close yet...24 shots for both (cut and release) is my best so far.


----------



## 31610

The English Fox ???? loves chewing up cans ????


----------



## Covert5

Ranger65 said:


> Finally got a can cut in less than 10 shots...next trying to hit the tab to release the top part of can so that I do both in less than 15 shots. Not even close yet...24 shots for both (cut and release) is my best so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2882.jpeg


Ranger65, Congratulations bro! 9 shots, Outstanding! And full release at 24! I like that personal challenge bro! Cut and release in less than 15 shots, that's a good idea!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> The English Fox loves chewing up cans


Portboy, nice kill and that frame is a hottie! Love that grain!


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The English Fox loves chewing up cans
> 
> 
> 
> Portboy, nice kill and that frame is a hottie! Love that grain!
Click to expand...

 Thanks C5 that's a MrBooks build I love it just don't bust it out much I would hate to fork hit it . But sure he wants to to knock the dust off her once in awhile


----------



## Covert5

Haven't shot my CCW in awhile and it showed! Took 81 shots including all my misses, 3/8 steelys, and my bandset broke. Luckily I had a spare! I was a little further out at 45ft.


----------



## jhm757

Been real sick for the last 4 - 5 days, Cold with Strep throat, hardly even getting out of bed, went to urgent care and got some antibiotics and steroids and feeling a little better today.

So I had to get down in the basement and cut some cans!

Started out with a bubly, don't know how people drink that stuff, it is nasty, I dumped it down the drain!!

One thing I am learning all aluminum cans are not created equal. I had 10 good solid hits on this can before it even showed a crack! Probably somewhere between 50 and 60 hits to get it cut!

Next up was the Pepsi and my first shot went clean thru! And that one only took about 25 hits to get it cut.

Today I was shooting 3/8" steel with the Scout XT with .75mm Precise bands tapered 3/4" to 5/8" with a SuperSure pouch.

Also included is a picture of my ammo collector a Harbor Freight magnet screwed to a wooden handle. Why bend over if you don't have to!


----------



## Covert5

Awesome kills bro! I hope you are feeling better. I too am sick along with the wifey.

Never heard of bubly lol! But, yah not all cans are created equal but kills are kills! Great shoot'n bro!


----------



## jhm757

The Scout XT is shooting good today so I had to go for one more!

This time the Orange Crush. Not a lot of misses but took a lot of hits to get it cut, wasn't consistently putting them in the middle of the can just all over the can which makes it harder to get a clean cut!


----------



## Covert5

Jhm757, you annihilated that can bro!


----------



## jhm757

And then I had to go back down for one more!

This time another Pepsi.

But now I was shooting better this time I was putting the shots in the middle of the can for a nice clean cut!

Still using the Scout XT and 3/8" steel.


----------



## Covert5

Ugh, I'm jealous bro! I don't think I'm gonna get any can cuts done today. Great shoot'n!


----------



## Covert5

Feel'n better today and beautiful weather. It was in the 70s today. I shot my Spitting Cobra at the park. Killed this can in 54 shots with 3/8 steelys!


----------



## 31610

Ttf kinda day


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Ttf kinda day


Portboy, nice kill and nice TTF frame!


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> Feel'n better today and beautiful weather. It was in the 70s today. I shot my Spitting Cobra at the park. Killed this can in 54 shots with 3/8 steelys!


Now I'm jealous. I won't see 70's here for a couple more months!!!


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ttf kinda day
> 
> 
> 
> Portboy, nice kill and nice TTF frame!
Click to expand...

 Thanks C5 I love ttf every now and again keep it mixed up right !


----------



## jhm757

Wow! :king:

I just Shocked and Amazed my self!!! :aahhhh:

I recently took a SuperSure pouch and soaked it in warm water then clamped a 3/8" steel into it while it dried to shape the pouch to the ammo.

This morning I tied this pouch to a new set of .75 Precise bands taper cut 3/4" to 5/8" and 7.5 inches long for my 33 inch draw length. This set of bands is much shorter, almost 2 inches, than what I have been shooting, so they are generating much more speed and power!

I tried a few shots at my spoon spinner and I could tell I had a lot more power and the pouch feels really good and I seem to be very consistent and accurate with this setup.

So I had to hang a can!

My first shot hit the can dead center, went all the way thru, and split the can half way around! :thumbsup:

After 3 shots the can was looking well on it's way to being cut, But I never expected it to be done in 5!

Yup! 5 hits, No misses, and can was CUT!!! :bouncy:

The 5th hit was more towards the bottom of the can and ripped the can right in half!!!!

Learned a lesson today. Speed, Power, and accuracy cut cans fast!


----------



## Covert5

Killed 2 cans today with my CCW. This time full albatross, 3/8 steelys, 33 ft. First can took 63 shots and the second can took 46 shots.


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Wow! :king:
> 
> I just Shocked and Amazed my self!!! :aahhhh:
> 
> I recently took a SuperSure pouch and soaked it in warm water then clamped a 3/8" steel into it while it dried to shape the pouch to the ammo.
> 
> This morning I tied this pouch to a new set of .75 Precise bands taper cut 3/4" to 5/8" and 7.5 inches long for my 33 inch draw length. This set of bands is much shorter, almost 2 inches, than what I have been shooting, so they are generating much more speed and power!
> 
> I tried a few shots at my spoon spinner and I could tell I had a lot more power and the pouch feels really good and I seem to be very consistent and accurate with this setup.
> 
> So I had to hang a can!
> 
> My first shot hit the can dead center, went all the way thru, and split the can half way around! :thumbsup:
> 
> After 3 shots the can was looking well on it's way to being cut, But I never expected it to be done in 5!
> 
> Yup! 5 hits, No misses, and can was CUT!!! :bouncy:
> 
> The 5th hit was more towards the bottom of the can and ripped the can right in half!!!!
> 
> Learned a lesson today. Speed, Power, and accuracy cut cans fast!


Whoa!!!! Way to go brotha! 5 solid shots! Superb kill my friend! Congratulations! That's the record on this thread so far!!!


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> Feel'n better today and beautiful weather. It was in the 70s today. I shot my Spitting Cobra at the park. Killed this can in 54 shots with 3/8 steelys!












Tell me about this tube setup, looks like a tube threaded thru some other type of tube.


----------



## jhm757

Of course I had to try again!

So I hung another Pepsi.

Again after 3 shots the can was looking well on it's way to being cut. Actually 2 shots because one of the 3 just grazed the top and did very little damage.

But this one did not go so fast, just couldn't seem to make the right shot to rip it in half. It ended up holding on for 17 hits and a few misses.

But I got er done!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! :king:
> 
> I just Shocked and Amazed my self!!! :aahhhh:
> 
> I recently took a SuperSure pouch and soaked it in warm water then clamped a 3/8" steel into it while it dried to shape the pouch to the ammo.
> 
> This morning I tied this pouch to a new set of .75 Precise bands taper cut 3/4" to 5/8" and 7.5 inches long for my 33 inch draw length. This set of bands is much shorter, almost 2 inches, than what I have been shooting, so they are generating much more speed and power!
> 
> I tried a few shots at my spoon spinner and I could tell I had a lot more power and the pouch feels really good and I seem to be very consistent and accurate with this setup.
> 
> So I had to hang a can!
> 
> My first shot hit the can dead center, went all the way thru, and split the can half way around!
> 
> After 3 shots the can was looking well on it's way to being cut, But I never expected it to be done in 5!
> 
> Yup! 5 hits, No misses, and can was CUT!!! :bouncy:
> 
> The 5th hit was more towards the bottom of the can and ripped the can right in half!!!!
> 
> Learned a lesson today. Speed, Power, and accuracy cut cans fast!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!!! Way to go brotha! 5 solid shots! Superb kill my friend! Congratulations! That's the record on this thread so far!!!
Click to expand...

Five Hits!!!?? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MM remember chef had one on vid of less than 8 with marbles


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel'n better today and beautiful weather. It was in the 70s today. I shot my Spitting Cobra at the park. Killed this can in 54 shots with 3/8 steelys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about this tube setup, looks like a tube threaded thru some other type of tube.
Click to expand...

Those are 1632 tubes threaded through gutted 550 paracord.


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> MM remember chef had one on vid of less than 8 with marbles


Whoa! Chef got it on video? I haven't seen chef around in a long time.


----------



## 31610

Yep he might not bin 33 feet away but he was doing a vid on how to use a parapult I think was couple years ago now . He had the can cut in no time . Have not seen him in a long time C5 probably better part of a year


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel'n better today and beautiful weather. It was in the 70s today. I shot my Spitting Cobra at the park. Killed this can in 54 shots with 3/8 steelys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about this tube setup, looks like a tube threaded thru some other type of tube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are 1632 tubes threaded through gutted 550 paracord.
Click to expand...

I was thinking that might have been what it was. Is there a reason for doing this other than that it looks cool!


----------



## jhm757

Port boy said:


> Yep he might not bin 33 feet away but he was doing a vid on how to use a parapult I think was couple years ago now . He had the can cut in no time . Have not seen him in a long time C5 probably better part of a year


My 5 shot cut was done at 28 feet, the maximum range I can get in my basement. I was truly amazed when the 5th shot ripped the bottom off that can!


----------



## 31610

jhm757 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep he might not bin 33 feet away but he was doing a vid on how to use a parapult I think was couple years ago now . He had the can cut in no time . Have not seen him in a long time C5 probably better part of a year
> 
> 
> 
> My 5 shot cut was done at 28 feet, the maximum range I can get in my basement. I was truly amazed when the 5th shot ripped the bottom off that can!
Click to expand...

ya it's cool to get a fast cut it's funny sometimes u smack it dead centre and it rips open than other times just makes it flat and harder to hit .


----------



## jhm757

Port boy said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep he might not bin 33 feet away but he was doing a vid on how to use a parapult I think was couple years ago now . He had the can cut in no time . Have not seen him in a long time C5 probably better part of a year
> 
> 
> 
> My 5 shot cut was done at 28 feet, the maximum range I can get in my basement. I was truly amazed when the 5th shot ripped the bottom off that can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya it's cool to get a fast cut it's funny sometimes u smack it dead centre and it rips open than other times just makes it flat and harder to hit .
Click to expand...

The extra power I was getting from making that new shorter bandset made a huge difference, before a dead center hit would penetrate one side of the can and leave the ammo inside the can, now the ammo blows all the way thru front and back and rips open the front side of the can.


----------



## skarrd

i recall a youtube video made by Mr. Dgui where he ripped a can in half with one marble,couple years ago


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> i recall a youtube video made by Mr. Dgui where he ripped a can in half with one marble,couple years ago


thats impressive


----------



## akiva9999

jhm757 said:


> Been real sick for the last 4 - 5 days, Cold with Strep throat, hardly even getting out of bed, went to urgent care and got some antibiotics and steroids and feeling a little better today.
> 
> So I had to get down in the basement and cut some cans!
> 
> Started out with a bubly, don't know how people drink that stuff, it is nasty, I dumped it down the drain!!
> 
> One thing I am learning all aluminum cans are not created equal. I had 10 good solid hits on this can before it even showed a crack! Probably somewhere between 50 and 60 hits to get it cut!
> 
> Next up was the Pepsi and my first shot went clean thru! And that one only took about 25 hits to get it cut.
> 
> Today I was shooting 3/8" steel with the Scout XT with .75mm Precise bands tapered 3/4" to 5/8" with a SuperSure pouch.
> 
> Also included is a picture of my ammo collector a Harbor Freight magnet screwed to a wooden handle. Why bend over if you don't have to!


Hope you feel better bud, that stuff can really pull you down when those little germs call in their buddies.

As for the cans, you aren't kidding! I was shooting up some beer cans from some fancy brew my wife brought home for me and I was getting so frustrated with how resilient they were... seeing people cutting them down with a third or so of the number of shots I was taking. Put up a soda can and wow what a difference!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akiva9999

Weather hasn't been the best, and we've hit a bit of a rough patch in the family, so shooting time has been a bit on the lean side. Got out today though and put one down after work.

I changed out the bands on the scout to precise .75 cut straight at 1", but I'm thinking I'm going to move to a bit smaller width and run a taper.










I also stumbled on this app on redit called miss hit that lets you track your shooting and export data to a spreadsheet (which is nice, cause I start loosing track after 2)










All said and done 23 hits, and 16 missed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel'n better today and beautiful weather. It was in the 70s today. I shot my Spitting Cobra at the park. Killed this can in 54 shots with 3/8 steelys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about this tube setup, looks like a tube threaded thru some other type of tube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are 1632 tubes threaded through gutted 550 paracord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that might have been what it was. Is there a reason for doing this other than that it looks cool!
Click to expand...

I got the idea from exercise bands that were covered to protect the bands. I wear mine as a bracelet and my longer ones around my neck so it not only looks cool but I also feel it protects the bands from the elements so they will last a little longer. Also protection against the particular frames I attach them to.


----------



## Covert5

akiva9999 said:


> Weather hasn't been the best, and we've hit a bit of a rough patch in the family, so shooting time has been a bit on the lean side. Got out today though and put one down after work.
> I changed out the bands on the scout to precise .75 cut straight at 1", but I'm thinking I'm going to move to a bit smaller width and run a taper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also stumbled on this app on redit called miss hit that lets you track your shooting and export data to a spreadsheet (which is nice, cause I start loosing track after 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All said and done 23 hits, and 16 missed.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shoot'n and kill! Thanks for letting us know about the app!


----------



## Covert5

For the most part, I think the popular soda cans are pretty much built the same, that's just my opinion and experience. I'm wondering if the shooting style makes a difference in cutting cans. For example if you shoot pfs, because of the twist and tweak of the pouch, does it cause the ammo to spin more causing a more devastating blow to the can coupled with stronger bands?


----------



## akiva9999

Covert5 said:


> For the most part, I think the popular soda cans are pretty much built the same, that's just my opinion and experience. I'm wondering if the shooting style makes a difference in cutting cans. For example if you shoot pfs, because of the twist and tweak of the pouch, does it cause the ammo to spin more causing a more devastating blow to the can coupled with stronger bands?


Thats a good question..... I would like to see a study on it, and you might start seeing more people shooting pfs if it comes out that it is either A) more accurate, and/or B) more devastating.


----------



## akiva9999

akiva9999 said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part, I think the popular soda cans are pretty much built the same, that's just my opinion and experience. I'm wondering if the shooting style makes a difference in cutting cans. For example if you shoot pfs, because of the twist and tweak of the pouch, does it cause the ammo to spin more causing a more devastating blow to the can coupled with stronger bands?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good question..... I would like to see a study on it, and you might start seeing more people shooting pfs if it comes out that it is either A) more accurate, and/or B) more devastating.
Click to expand...

That was supposed to be a capital b)...... but the sunglass guy looks cool, so I'll let it stand


----------



## jhm757

Marbles?

After reading that someone once cut a can with one shot using a Marble, I thought, I have some Marbles let me give it a try!

So I hung a Pepsi.

Shooting my Scout XT with the new high power shorter band set and a Marble my first shot was dead center and hit with authority. It folded the can in half but to my surprise did not even make a crack!

10 shots later the can was looking really beat up but still only a few good cracks and no penetrations, then one shot just about ripped it, but left it hanging by a ribbon, just a few more shots for a total of 18 and the can was cut.

I think I will stick with steel for cutting cans. But I would like to try some larger steel, 7/16' or 1/2" I will have to get some.


----------



## jhm757

And a couple more.

This time with the Scout XT again with 3/8" steel.

The Arizona - Arnold Palmer Lite Half&Half

*No 5 shot cuts this time.* :nono: The first one took about 25 hits and the second went down in about 15.


----------



## jhm757

First off. Where is everybody? 2 days and nobody else has cut a can?

So today I was thinking about ammo that has the potential to do more damage than just steel balls, so I dug some assorted hex nuts out of the junk bin on my workbench.

And then hung another Pepsi.

After 5 shots it was showing some good tears.

At 10 shots it was a see thru can.

Shot number 13 almost got it done.

And 14 finished it off!

The hex nuts do seem to do more damage than the ball ammo, but it still took a good number of hits to cut the can.


----------



## jhm757

jhm757 said:


> First off. Where is everybody? 2 days and nobody else has cut a can?
> 
> So today I was thinking about ammo that has the potential to do more damage than just steel balls, so I dug some assorted hex nuts out of the junk bin on my workbench.
> 
> And then hung another Pepsi.
> 
> After 5 shots it was showing some good tears.
> 
> At 10 shots it was a see thru can.
> 
> Shot number 13 almost got it done.
> 
> And 14 finished it off!
> 
> The hex nuts do seem to do more damage than the ball ammo, but it still took a good number of hits to cut the can.


Forgot to add the last picture.


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off. Where is everybody? 2 days and nobody else has cut a can?
> 
> So today I was thinking about ammo that has the potential to do more damage than just steel balls, so I dug some assorted hex nuts out of the junk bin on my workbench.
> 
> And then hung another Pepsi.
> 
> After 5 shots it was showing some good tears.
> 
> At 10 shots it was a see thru can.
> 
> Shot number 13 almost got it done.
> 
> And 14 finished it off!
> 
> The hex nuts do seem to do more damage than the ball ammo, but it still took a good number of hits to cut the can.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add the last picture.
Click to expand...

Jhm757,

Great shoot'n bro! And awesome idea with the hex nuts. They do some good damage! I was a bit under the weather and busy with work the last couple of days. I have a couple of days off so I will definitely be killing some cans to make it up starting today!

Thanks brotha!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

Okay killed these 2 today with my Bonegrips. Used my Bonegrip OTT on the first one with marbles took 42 shots. On the second can used my Bonegrip PFS and took 59 shots with 3/8 steelys. I have to say I like shooting 3/8 steelys more than marbles.


----------



## skarrd

well the woman has been on vacay the past week,so spending time with her,shot these yesterday and today,after almost a week of not shooting these were all in the high 50s,todays shooting had a *catastrophic* band failure at shot #42,retied pouch and continued on,,


----------



## skarrd

this is the plan for tomorroh,right now while its sorta warm gonna go ride the mini bike,annoy the neighbors,lol!


----------



## jhm757

Cut another Arnold Palmer Arizona Tea.

Scout XT and 3/8" steel.

Possible Video coming later.


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shoot'n guys! Took another today with my Snail, 3/8 steelys, 24 shots.


----------



## jhm757

Video of last can cut.

Kinda long, gets a little boring, background noise of furnace running and me breathing hard cause I am not totally over this cold.

But the second shot is pretty cool, major devastation!!!


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Video of last can cut.
> 
> Kinda long, gets a little boring, background noise of furnace running and me breathing hard cause I am not totally over this cold.
> 
> But the second shot is pretty cool, major devastation!!!


Awesome shoot'n bro! I counted 30 shots! Feel better bro!


----------



## MakoPat

Hiya slingers,

I am keeping my can count and fully intend to read this whole post.

Feb. can count is 7 thus far.


----------



## Covert5

MakoPat said:


> Hiya slingers,
> I am keeping my can count and fully intend to read this whole post.
> Feb. can count is 7 thus far.


MakoPat!! Awesome shoot'n and awesome shooters bro!


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Managed to pull off my very first can cut today, I know it’s a minor for you guys but as it’s my first time I’m chuffed lol using my wasp uniphoxx and 9.5s. Didn’t count the shots I was too excited haha


----------



## jhm757

Catapult Carl said:


> Managed to pull off my very first can cut today, I know it's a minor for you guys but as it's my first time I'm chuffed lol using my wasp uniphoxx and 9.5s. Didn't count the shots I was too excited haha


Good Job! Keep on Cuttin!


----------



## Covert5

Catapult Carl said:


> Managed to pull off my very first can cut today, I know it's a minor for you guys but as it's my first time I'm chuffed lol using my wasp uniphoxx and 9.5s. Didn't count the shots I was too excited haha


Catapult Carl, welcome to the 2020 personal can cut challenge! Congratulations! Awesome shoot'n! Ain't it a great feeling?! It never gets old! Let the can carnage continue!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

Catapult Carl said:


> Managed to pull off my very first can cut today, I know it's a minor for you guys but as it's my first time I'm chuffed lol using my wasp uniphoxx and 9.5s. Didn't count the shots I was too excited haha


BTW, how do you like your catchbox?


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Covert5 said:


> Catapult Carl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to pull off my very first can cut today, I know it's a minor for you guys but as it's my first time I'm chuffed lol using my wasp uniphoxx and 9.5s. Didn't count the shots I was too excited haha
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, how do you like your catchbox?
Click to expand...

Thanks covert5, I love being able to take it everywhere but I made the mistake of going cheap and it's literally coming apart at the seems. Time to build 1 I think!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757

Cut a Bubly this morning, wasn't counting, probably 30ish hits.

These cans seem a little tougher than your normal soda can.

Scout XT shooting 3/8" steel.


----------



## jhm757

Since I don't normally drink soda or much of anything else that comes in cans.

And I don't like buying stuff in cans, just so I can shoot the cans.

I decided I should stop and pick up any cans I see on the side of the road.

So today's roadside find was a Twisted Tea a hard iced tea, imagine that someone was drinking and driving, and littering!

After about 25 shots it was looking thoroughly riddled, and a few more shots and it was *CUT!*


----------



## akiva9999

jhm757 said:


> Since I don't normally drink soda or much of anything else that comes in cans.
> 
> And I don't like buying stuff in cans, just so I can shoot the cans.
> 
> I decided I should stop and pick up any cans I see on the side of the road.
> 
> So today's roadside find was a Twisted Tea a hard iced tea, imagine that someone was drinking and driving, and littering!
> 
> After about 25 shots it was looking thoroughly riddled, and a few more shots and it was *CUT!*


I'm the same way..... just dont get around to drinking anything from cans too very often, so once they're gone, they're gone. I went to my in-laws for dinner the other night, and pilfered the recycle bin and scored 4-5 of those little cans to shoot at.


----------



## Covert5

Catapult Carl said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catapult Carl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to pull off my very first can cut today, I know it's a minor for you guys but as it's my first time I'm chuffed lol using my wasp uniphoxx and 9.5s. Didn't count the shots I was too excited haha
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, how do you like your catchbox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks covert5, I love being able to take it everywhere but I made the mistake of going cheap and it's literally coming apart at the seems. Time to build 1 I think!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I went cheap too and bought a 12" x 12" and it didn't last very long. It was fraying like yours and I eventually blew out the back sides. But I may have a solution for those of us who like to go mobile with our catchboxes. I will be making a separate post on it after I do a few more field tests on it. I got this idea from cosmicsponge2000 and his wife Sarah. I just ordered it and got it today and made some of my own mods.


----------



## Covert5

Field testing my new covert catchbox: killed this coke can in 18 shots, 3/8 steelys, with Snellie!


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Covert5 said:


> Field testing my new covert catchbox: killed this coke can in 18 shots, 3/8 steelys, with Snellie!


Thanks for the link Covert5, it definitely looks a lot sturdier, I will await your post after you've had a few goes with it. Also the sling on the guys hat in the video is a nice touch haha


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Cut 2 today with hard clay ammo and a hdpe SS axiom champ. Sorry, forgot pics.


----------



## skarrd

only had time for one of the 2 planned,cut on shot 41,better,not back to normal yet  3/8s steel TBG 5/8 straight cut 7 inch active


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> only had time for one of the 2 planned,cut on shot 41,better,not back to normal yet  3/8s steel TBG 5/8 straight cut 7 inch active


Nice bro! What do you call your hdpe slingshot again? That one is cool!


----------



## Covert5

Killed this can out at the park today field testing my covert catchbox. Blue moon with 3/8 steelys in 35 shots.


----------



## 8rnw8

Covert5 said:


> Killed this can out at the park today field testing my covert catchbox. Blue moon with 3/8 steelys in 35 shots.


 Wow! That catch box looks great!


----------



## Covert5

8rnw8 said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killed this can out at the park today field testing my covert catchbox. Blue moon with 3/8 steelys in 35 shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That catch box looks great!
Click to expand...

Thanks 8rnw8, I will be running another field test tomorrow. Im hoping to have a review up for it by tomorrow night.


----------



## 31610

Have not busted a can in days feeling bad about it guys :-( I got on a building bing and now I have 3 very different frames ready to rip it up . I am going to try a Sapporo can it’s tough as nails and magnetic not going to be a fast rip . Might get started today weather pending storm moving in. I am going to try to smash that star right out of can ;-)


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Have not busted a can in days feeling bad about it guys :-( I got on a building bing and now I have 3 very different frames ready to rip it up . I am going to try a Sapporo can it's tough as nails and magnetic not going to be a fast rip . Might get started today weather pending storm moving in. I am going to try to smash that star right out of can ;-)


Just like the Carnival Shooting Gallery! I'll give you 100 shots for a dollar to knock out that star!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have not busted a can in days feeling bad about it guys :-( I got on a building bing and now I have 3 very different frames ready to rip it up . I am going to try a Sapporo can it's tough as nails and magnetic not going to be a fast rip . Might get started today weather pending storm moving in. I am going to try to smash that star right out of can ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Carnival Shooting Gallery! I'll give you 100 shots for a dollar to knock out that star!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

haha o boy u going to throw in a stuffy or some cotton candy if I pull it off The carnies always get me


----------



## bingo

Stayed dry for a hour so got out and cut a can wi little natty and 8 steels


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Have not busted a can in days feeling bad about it guys :-( I got on a building bing and now I have 3 very different frames ready to rip it up . I am going to try a Sapporo can it's tough as nails and magnetic not going to be a fast rip . Might get started today weather pending storm moving in. I am going to try to smash that star right out of can ;-)


Wow portboy, that guy looks tough! Looking forward to the carnage on that one!


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Stayed dry for a hour so got out and cut a can wi little natty and 8 steels


Nice kill bingo! Your natties are awesome!


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Have not busted a can in days feeling bad about it guys :-( I got on a building bing and now I have 3 very different frames ready to rip it up . I am going to try a Sapporo can it's tough as nails and magnetic not going to be a fast rip . Might get started today weather pending storm moving in. I am going to try to smash that star right out of can ;-)


looks like a big beer that buddy lol ????


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stayed dry for a hour so got out and cut a can wi little natty and 8 steels
> 
> 
> 
> Nice kill bingo! Your natties are awesome!
Click to expand...

thanks very much that's the snow bk on glad a got 1 cut


----------



## Covert5

Killed this can while field testing my portable catchbox. Killed in 21 shots using 3/8 steelys with my Snellie! Checkout my separate post for my slingshot Go-Bag and portable catchbox videos here:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/122198-slingshot-go-bag-and-portable-catchbox/

Sling-On!


----------



## 31610

C5 playing in the snow is way different than living in the snow lol


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> C5 playing in the snow is way different than living in the snow lol


Lol true that brotha! I used to live in the snow a long time ago back in New York. But it was nowhere near as bad as that! I'd rather just play in it!


----------



## devils son in law

I had to do a little recycling before heading off to work. This one was hanging by a thread and it took quite a few shots to finally kill her for good.


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> C5 playing in the snow is way different than living in the snow lol


wow man that's bad how deep is that


----------



## bingo

These little invention are awesome ???? a cut this can less than 20,shot today quicker than usual was missing left right aswell defo less trips to catch box too lol little natty 9.5s


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> C5 playing in the snow is way different than living in the snow lol
> 
> 
> 
> wow man that's bad how deep is that
Click to expand...

haha deep enough night shift is called off brother I had maybe 5 inches at 4:30 this morning just got up and we have 5 more and it's still coming down hard


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> C5 playing in the snow is way different than living in the snow lol
> 
> 
> 
> wow man that's bad how deep is that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha deep enough night shift is called off brother I had maybe 5 inches at 4:30 this morning just got up and we have 5 more and it's still coming down hard
Click to expand...

wow man wee got a full day of it forecast this wkend


----------



## 31610

Well only one way to start a snow day with a can cut ! Smashing with 13mm steel and .80 anticold bands . Only takes a couple good hits to disassemble a can


----------



## Kottonmouth

Not a cut of mine, but I couldn't be more proud of it!!! My wife cut this can in 71 shots 7 misses total using 1/4in ammo!!! She had never touched a catty until November of last year and in these few months I've watched her home her skill in leaps and bounds. Her setup for this was a hand carved natty I made for her for Christmas, with .55 GZK bands I forget the taper, and a microfiber pouch. Couples that sling together, stay together.


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shoot'n guys and gals! Took my bike out for a spin to the park andI killed this can with my Snellie with 3/8 steelys in 26 shots. today.


----------



## Covert5

Kottonmouth said:


> Not a cut of mine, but I couldn't be more proud of it!!! My wife cut this can in 71 shots 7 misses total using 1/4in ammo!!! She had never touched a catty until November of last year and in these few months I've watched her home her skill in leaps and bounds. Her setup for this was a hand carved natty I made for her for Christmas, with .55 GZK bands I forget the taper, and a microfiber pouch. Couples that sling together, stay together.


Wow awesome kill! That's very impressive and with 1/4 steelys! Keep her kill'n!

Sling-On!


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shoot'n guys and gals! Took my bike out for a spin to the park andI killed this can with my Snellie with 3/8 steelys in 26 shots. today.


nice one C5 . Hey get some . 5 steel going it's awesome u can feel the can shaking as u hang it up . The can has a short life expectancy hehe


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Well only one way to start a snow day with a can cut ! Smashing with 13mm steel and .80 anticold bands . Only takes a couple good hits to disassemble a can


nice shooter that is bud ????


----------



## 31610

Thanks bingo not really a pocket rider but shoots well for me


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shoot'n guys and gals! Took my bike out for a spin to the park andI killed this can with my Snellie with 3/8 steelys in 26 shots. today.
> 
> 
> 
> nice one C5 . Hey get some . 5 steel going it's awesome u can feel the can shaking as u hang it up . The can has a short life expectancy hehe
Click to expand...

Thanks bro! I'm gonna have to try 1/2 steelys! I think I have some, some where, and dig em out and annihilate some cans with them!


----------



## bingo

Fine shooting with the hunting natty today 5 cans cut all in using 9.5s steels 22 14 mm taper 6.5inch


----------



## 31610

Nice shooting bud 5 more than I got today


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> only had time for one of the 2 planned,cut on shot 41,better,not back to normal yet  3/8s steel TBG 5/8 straight cut 7 inch active
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bro! What do you call your hdpe slingshot again? That one is cool!
Click to expand...

that is one of my Wolf SS


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Nice shooting bud 5 more than I got today


unlucky bro soon to come but you whip me lol ????????


----------



## skarrd

got 2 today,hadnt planned on the ringshooter,i was just gonna test it out but Dang! it shoots good with the 16/32s or might be 18/36s,not sure still less than 50 shots with 3/8s steel,the kestrel did Way better with 36 shots,3/8s steel,TBG 3/4 inch straight,8 in active


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> got 2 today,hadnt planned on the ringshooter,i was just gonna test it out but Dang! it shoots good with the 16/32s or might be 18/36s,not sure still less than 50 shots with 3/8s steel,the kestrel did Way better with 36 shots,3/8s steel,TBG 3/4 inch straight,8 in active


i love the half shots going to make a different one next might try in olive first or jump to g10 not sure yet


----------



## bingo

skarrd said:


> got 2 today,hadnt planned on the ringshooter,i was just gonna test it out but Dang! it shoots good with the 16/32s or might be 18/36s,not sure still less than 50 shots with 3/8s steel,the kestrel did Way better with 36 shots,3/8s steel,TBG 3/4 inch straight,8 in active


shooting love in the name kestrel ????


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> got 2 today,hadnt planned on the ringshooter,i was just gonna test it out but Dang! it shoots good with the 16/32s or might be 18/36s,not sure still less than 50 shots with 3/8s steel,the kestrel did Way better with 36 shots,3/8s steel,TBG 3/4 inch straight,8 in active
> 
> 
> 
> i love the half shots going to make a different one next might try in olive first or jump to g10 not sure yet
Click to expand...

pure black ????????


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Fine shooting with the hunting natty today 5 cans cut all in using 9.5s steels 22 14 mm taper 6.5inch





skarrd said:


> got 2 today,hadnt planned on the ringshooter,i was just gonna test it out but Dang! it shoots good with the 16/32s or might be 18/36s,not sure still less than 50 shots with 3/8s steel,the kestrel did Way better with 36 shots,3/8s steel,TBG 3/4 inch straight,8 in active


Bingo awesome can slaughter!! And Skarrd love the ringshooter and the kestrel! I think I'm gonna hop on the kestrel wagon and take mine out tomorrow!

Keep up the kills guys! One more day for this month because it's the leap year! I'll tally up the kills after midnight and post the results hopefully by Sunday!


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> got 2 today,hadnt planned on the ringshooter,i was just gonna test it out but Dang! it shoots good with the 16/32s or might be 18/36s,not sure still less than 50 shots with 3/8s steel,the kestrel did Way better with 36 shots,3/8s steel,TBG 3/4 inch straight,8 in active
> 
> 
> 
> i love the half shots going to make a different one next might try in olive first or jump to g10 not sure yet
Click to expand...

Awesome Portboy looking forward to seeing those completed!


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> got 2 today,hadnt planned on the ringshooter,i was just gonna test it out but Dang! it shoots good with the 16/32s or might be 18/36s,not sure still less than 50 shots with 3/8s steel,the kestrel did Way better with 36 shots,3/8s steel,TBG 3/4 inch straight,8 in active
> 
> 
> 
> i love the half shots going to make a different one next might try in olive first or jump to g10 not sure yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome Portboy looking forward to seeing those completed!
Click to expand...

thanks C5 going to start with the olive see if I have the scale right for me before I cut into g10 . Don't worry about counting my cans C5 I just in it for the fun . I like the thread u started and a bunch of good fellas taking part good one u M8


----------



## Covert5

Portboy, I'm glad you and everyone are having fun. That's what it's all about! No worries bro I'll be counting everyone's because I'll be going through the pages anyways!

Happy Leap Day!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

5 today with clay. My pouch hand needs a break.


----------



## bingo

SLINGDUDE said:


> 5 today with clay. My pouch hand needs a break.
> Nice shooting and slingshots
> 20200229_155411.jpg


----------



## jhm757

I'm Back!

Been out of town for a few days visiting my Son in the Poconos.

But when I got home this evening I had to get in the basement and cut a can.

I was a little rusty after a few days off and it took me 5 or 6 shots just to find the can, but once I found it I was tearing it up good and cut it with 16 hits.

Shooting 3/8" steel with the Scout XT.


----------



## Covert5

Sorry guys been too busy today to post my remaining cans for this Leap day! Killed these three earlier today. One large can with my Bonegrip PFS Flex with 3/8 steelys in 23 shots. Two with my Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork- large can with 3/8 steelys in 29 shots and a skinny can with 1/2 steelys in 39 shots.


----------



## Covert5

SLINGDUDE said:


> 5 today with clay. My pouch hand needs a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200229_155411.jpg


That's a slaughter right there! And with clays! Awesome bro!


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> I'm Back!
> 
> Been out of town for a few days visiting my Son in the Poconos.
> 
> But when I got home this evening I had to get in the basement and cut a can.
> 
> I was a little rusty after a few days off and it took me 5 or 6 shots just to find the can, but once I found it I was tearing it up good and cut it with 16 hits.
> 
> Shooting 3/8" steel with the Scout XT.


Welcome back from vacation! Nice quick kill! Like riding a bike!


----------



## msturm

I got one! Tuning up the new moose fork.


----------



## Covert5

msturm said:


> I got one! Tuning up the new moose fork.


Mstrum nice kill and awesome shooter!


----------



## jhm757

Took on the Monster tonight!

Completely missed with my first shot. But the next one I smacked it dead center and ripped it good.

And from then on my shot placement was excellent. I took this one apart with 12 hits and only had 2 more misses for a total of 15 shots!

My last 2 misses were towards the end when I was trying to cut the ribbon that was holding it together.

Shooting the Scout XT with 3/8" steel again.


----------



## 8rnw8

29 total shots (personal best!) with 3 missed shots, shooting 3/8" steel balls with .7mm Chinese bandset on the fugetaboutit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Good morning you guys! Here are the kill stats for the month of January and February:

January: 
Covert5 - 32
BlueRaja- 4
MakoPat- 7
Portboy- 3
Jhm757- 15
Bingo- 5
Skarrd- 5
Nickthegnarly- 2
SJAaz - 1
Akiva9999- 6
Devils son in law- 1
Slingdude- 1
Ranger65- 1

February: 
Covert5 - 33
Magtamilan - 14
Bingo - 22

Jhm757 - 29 *bonus* holds record so far on this thread for quickest can cut: 5 shots (including misses if any), 3/8 steelys, 28 ft.

8rnw8 - 3
Skarrd - 16
Portboy - 13
Treeman - 1
Devils son in law- 2
Slingdude - 10
Islandmade - 1
Ranger65 - 1
Akiva9999 - 1
MakoPat - 7
Catapult Carl - 1
Mrs. Kottonmouth - 1

My count is based on what you guys posted here. If adjustments need to be made, let me know and I'll fix your kill count.

Outstanding shooting all! To all the cans out there, "Beware the ides of March!"

Sling-On!


----------



## jhm757

*Another 12 hit cut! B) *

This time the Arizona Arnold Palmer half&half. Only 2 misses this time for a total of 14 shots.

The speed and power I am getting out of this bandset is making a huge difference. Before with the same .75 Precise but cut longer I was getting about 185fps with 3/8" steel, and taking 30 to 40 hits to cut a can. Now with the bands cut much shorter I am getting 233fps also with 3/8" steel and can usually cut a can in under 20 hits. And even cut one with an amazing 5 hits!!!

The 2nd picture is after 8 hits. The 3rd picture is 10 hits. The 4th picture is 12 hits can cut!

And the last picture is the Can Killer!!!


----------



## jhm757

Got another Monster!

This time I had the video camera running, a Nikon D5300 DSLR, I was hoping to get a good low shot count can cut on video. But I think I try to shoot too fast when the camera is running causing my accuracy to suffer.

This can was cut with 16 hits. And 7 misses :cursin: for a total of 23 shots.

I am processing the video and will try to put it up later.


----------



## 31610

6 and 8mm steel mini monster ripped


----------



## jhm757

Video of last can cut:


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shoot'n guys! Way to start of March right! You guys are kill'n it!


----------



## Covert5

Killed these two today:

Snellie - 3/8 steelys in 41 shots

Blue Moon - 3/8 steelys in 34 shots


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> got 2 today,hadnt planned on the ringshooter,i was just gonna test it out but Dang! it shoots good with the 16/32s or might be 18/36s,not sure still less than 50 shots with 3/8s steel,the kestrel did Way better with 36 shots,3/8s steel,TBG 3/4 inch straight,8 in active
> 
> 
> 
> i love the half shots going to make a different one next might try in olive first or jump to g10 not sure yet
Click to expand...

that olive wood is Beautiful,cant wait to see that one


----------



## bingo

Another 3 stellar for the recycle bin with one of Shane heavy hitter frames awesome little shooter these are thanks brother ????????


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Another 3 stellar for the recycle bin with one of Shane heavy hitter frames awesome little shooter these are thanks brother


Those look awesome and from everyone who has one I hear they shoot great! I gotta get me one of those!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 3 stellar for the recycle bin with one of Shane heavy hitter frames awesome little shooter these are thanks brother
> 
> 
> 
> Those look awesome and from everyone who has one I hear they shoot great! I gotta get me one of those!
Click to expand...

yip c5 awesome shooters you do need to get one ????


----------



## jhm757

Today's cans are all roadside finds, and all Beer, I guess if you are gonna drink and drive you don't want to keep the empties in the vehicle!

First up was an Old Milwaukee with a Hottie on the can. she got cut with 17 hits.

Next up was a Heineken with a nice red star to aim at. After 9 shots it was looking close but it still took 13 hits to finish it!

The last was a Bud Light. After 2 shots it was ripped nicely. But at 10 it was still holding on. 2 more hits and it was in 2 pieces!!

Learned one thing today, you should rinse the Beer cans unless you want your SlingShot range to smell like a brewery


----------



## 31610

we get .10 deposit on them . Usually get picked up pretty fast on side of road and ditches .


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Port boy said:


> we get .10 deposit on them . Usually get picked up pretty fast on side of road and ditches .


Our aluminum cans go to the recycle and get paid by weight, so a cut can is the same as a whole can. When the weather warms up the ditch walkers will clean the ditch if aluminum is high enough.


----------



## jhm757

Port boy said:


> we get .10 deposit on them . Usually get picked up pretty fast on side of road and ditches .


New York state's deposit is .05 so I have $2.45 so far in cut cans that are now only worth scrap value!


----------



## 31610

K I will not get this off topic but sometimes I just half kill the can and crush it for refund but this thread is the can cut . I guess I just shut up and cut a can


----------



## bingo

We get zero here if I kept my cans for scrap a would be buying more beer cans lol????


----------



## skarrd

Fairly decent day today,wide range of shot counts 1st can was 29,second was 33,3rd a mtn dew mini was 25,[best yet] 4th was 44 shots,sheesh! i love my Kestrel but the arthritis makes it difficult after awhile still a good day


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> Another 3 stellar for the recycle bin with one of Shane heavy hitter frames awesome little shooter these are thanks brother


Awesome!! Glad your loving it.


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 3 stellar for the recycle bin with one of Shane heavy hitter frames awesome little shooter these are thanks brother
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!! Glad your loving it.
Click to expand...

sure am brother a can see another in the collection in the future ????


----------



## MakoPat

Quick check in...can for Feb was 9...

18 for 2020 this far.

Keep killin' 'em, friends.


----------



## Covert5

MakoPat said:


> Quick check in...can for Feb was 9...
> 18 for 2020 this far.
> Keep killin' 'em, friends.


Noted brotha! Keep up the cut'n!


----------



## Covert5

Killed these two today at the park! Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork, 3/8 steelys in 34 shots and the second with Snellie, 3/8 steelys in 24 shots.


----------



## Magtamilan

The all black team!









I am back after a tour of my native village at Madurai. And the Simpleshot Hammer (LT grip & XT head) had arrived in my absence for a sweet surprise. I thought it befitting to crack open some pepsi black cans, two to begin this month's slaughter with. 10mm steel ball. Band is GZK yellow, 0.66mm.


----------



## Magtamilan

Covert5 said:


> Killed these two today at the park! Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork, 3/8 steelys in 34 shots and the second with Snellie, 3/8 steelys in 24 shots.


Yeah this is the bonegrip that I was talking about. The one I saw in your YT video.


----------



## Covert5

Magtamilan said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killed these two today at the park! Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork, 3/8 steelys in 34 shots and the second with Snellie, 3/8 steelys in 24 shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this is the bonegrip that I was talking about. The one I saw in your YT video.
Click to expand...

Magtamilan, yes the Bonegrip Series are easily my favorites. They are so comfortable in the hand. I'd be able to shoot for hours not worrying about any blisters! They fit like a glove.

You can order a Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork or Bonegrip PFS and PFS Flex from the maker Terry Taylor: [email protected]
He's a great guy and easy to work with.


----------



## Covert5

Had to squeeze in my daily kills today indoors. First with my Blue Moon (I guess it's called a Toucan lol!) 3/8 steelys in 20 shots and the second with my Bonegrip PFS Flex 3/8 steelys in 33 shots.


----------



## Kottonmouth

Went for a short hunt tonight and bagged two good sized uns. The blue one took 43 shots, the brown one only 29. Both taken at 33 feet with 1/4 ammo slung with the pictured natty.


----------



## Covert5

Kottonmouth said:


> Went for a short hunt tonight and bagged two good sized uns. The blue one took 43 shots, the brown one only 29. Both taken at 33 feet with 1/4 ammo slung with the pictured natty.


Nice shoot'n Kottonmouth and with 1/4 steelys! Awesome kills!


----------



## Magtamilan

Covert5 said:


> Magtamilan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killed these two today at the park! Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork, 3/8 steelys in 34 shots and the second with Snellie, 3/8 steelys in 24 shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this is the bonegrip that I was talking about. The one I saw in your YT video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Magtamilan, yes the Bonegrip Series are easily my favorites. They are so comfortable in the hand. I'd be able to shoot for hours not worrying about any blisters! They fit like a glove.
> 
> You can order a Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork or Bonegrip PFS and PFS Flex from the maker Terry Taylor: [email protected]
> He's a great guy and easy to work with.
Click to expand...

A GZK hammer pro ttf is on the way. I am yet to find a slingshot which fits my hand like a glove. I will contact Terry Taylor.


----------



## Covert5

Magtamilan said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magtamilan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killed these two today at the park! Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork, 3/8 steelys in 34 shots and the second with Snellie, 3/8 steelys in 24 shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this is the bonegrip that I was talking about. The one I saw in your YT video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Magtamilan, yes the Bonegrip Series are easily my favorites. They are so comfortable in the hand. I'd be able to shoot for hours not worrying about any blisters! They fit like a glove.
> You can order a Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork or Bonegrip PFS and PFS Flex from the maker Terry Taylor: [email protected]
> He's a great guy and easy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A GZK hammer pro ttf is on the way. I am yet to find a slingshot which fits my hand like a glove. I will contact Terry Taylor.
Click to expand...

You will not be disappointed bro!


----------



## bingo

A cut with the mule ????


----------



## 31610

Chewing up cans with my new natty from KawKan ????


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Chewing up cans with my new natty from KawKan


Man that is a beaut bro! Im dig'n the size and Osage! Awesome score and awesome kill!


----------



## Covert5

Snellie munched through these 2 today.

Monster can took 19 shots with 3/8 steelys.

Arizona can took 39 shots with 3/8 steelys.


----------



## 31610

Nice C5 u r just stacking them up .


----------



## Covert5

Thanks Portboy. Just enjoy'n the kill'n with a bunch of cool guys!


----------



## 31610

C5 thought u were going to bust into a beastly boys tune there


----------



## skarrd

put new bands on the Kestrel,semi tapered TBG 1 in to 3/4 in ,91/2 active,got a Lot of hits but still took over 40 shots to cut it,was gonna shoot more but such a nice day the River was calling my name


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Chewing up cans with my new natty from KawKan ????


that's a beauty ???? awesome


----------



## bingo

8 steels flying with these bands and the little hitter again 2 cans down


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Chewing up cans with my new natty from KawKan


That Natty is just right in every way!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Joint effort kevs 7 from KawKan and J5 lbs sweet pair killers


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> put new bands on the Kestrel,semi tapered TBG 1 in to 3/4 in ,91/2 active,got a Lot of hits but still took over 40 shots to cut it,was gonna shoot more but such a nice day the River was calling my name


 looking good bro


----------



## msturm

Feeling it today with this birch natty. Got a grouse this morning and tonight a pale ale. Took 9 shots including the 2 misses. distance 38 ft. ammo was 1/2 steel.

Cheers


----------



## bingo

msturm said:


> Feeling it today with this birch natty. Got a grouse this morning and tonight a pale ale. Took 9 shots including the 2 misses. distance 38 ft. ammo was 1/2 steel.
> 
> Cheers


sweet man ????


----------



## Covert5

I was too busy to post yesterday, but I tore this one to shreds yesterday. Bark on hazel natty with 3/8 steelys, 40 shots.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Nice natties


----------



## 31610

I love when the can bottom flips up for the kill shot doesn’t happen all the time but love when it does . Killing mini cans with 6 mm steel ya baby !


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Only had time for four this weekend.


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> I love when the can bottom flips up for the kill shot doesn't happen all the time but love when it does . Killing mini cans with 6 mm steel ya baby !


Oh yeah that's the sweet spot kill! Awesome shoot'n and awesome kestrel bro!


----------



## Covert5

SLINGDUDE said:


> Only had time for four this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200308_170635.jpg


Sweet kills bro!


----------



## jhm757

Back again! Been out of town for a few days helping out my son.

Took a few shots at the spoon spinner to get dialed in then hung the Blue Monster.

Shooting the Scout XT with 3/8" steel and a very powerful band set, that has become my favorite setup.

I cut this Monster with 16 hits and a few misses.

Will try to get a few more cans later to make up for my days off from shooting.


----------



## jhm757

Went back for another.

Hung an Arnold Palmer and got off 12 shots and my band started to tear, Bummer!

Will have to finish this one later.

Went back and finished this one with 7 more hits from the D&Q.


----------



## Covert5

Jhm757,

Awesome shooting bro and welcome back, I'm at the park right now! I just got this clone. I'm about to dial in and then do some kill'n! Happy sling'n my friends!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

Attack of the clone! Killed these four today all with 3/8 steelys. First one took 14 shots, second- 28 shots, third- 11 shots, and fourth- 38 shots. I'm pretty happy with this frame!


----------



## jhm757

So I retied the bands on my Scout XT, little shorter, little harder draw, probably a little more power.

And went to work cutting cans, trying to make up for my days off.

First up was the Mtn Dew cut with 14 hits!

Next was the Arnold Palmer, a stubborn can took 24 hits!

Then came the White Monster, after 10 it was see thru, 3 more hits and it was cut!

This final one, the Goya Coconut Water was another story.

After 20 hits it was split and perforated. At 30 hits I could see the inside of the can good enough to realize that doesn't appear to be aluminum, and after 40 hits I had to call it a night and will try to finish it off tomorrow!


----------



## Covert5

Jhm757,

Nice bro! Yeah those coconut cans are tough! Those are like soup cans! That monster can looks awesome! Hole right in the middle! Great shoot'n!


----------



## jhm757

Worked on my Beech Natty this morning, still needs a little work but couldn't resist throwing some bands on it and giving it a try.

So I hung an Arnold Palmer and cut it with 38 hits!


----------



## bingo

Nice natty ???? you feel it a bit different to shoot


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Worked on my Beech Natty this morning, still needs a little work but couldn't resist throwing some bands on it and giving it a try.
> 
> So I hung an Arnold Palmer and cut it with 38 hits!


Nice work bro!


----------



## jhm757

Went back to work on the Goya Coconut Water can.

That can is definitely not aluminum and very possibly never going to get cut. I have somewhere over 150 hits on this can and it just doesn't seem like the hits are doing much of any damage anymore.

I think I'm done! Moving on to greener pastures!


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Went back to work on the Goya Coconut Water can.
> 
> That can is definitely not aluminum and very possibly never going to get cut. I have somewhere over 150 hits on this can and it just doesn't seem like the hits are doing much of any damage anymore.
> 
> I think I'm done! Moving on to greener pastures!


Awesome attempt bro! But I think you should keep going! Just set that one aside for now, kill some other cans, and get back to Goya! That Goya can can't get the best of us!

I think I'm gonna go out and buy one and try that Goya beast out!


----------



## Covert5

Changed it up and shot my clone and PP SERE in a TTF configuration, but shoot'n pfs style! 3/8 steelys!

First can 14 shots and second 26 shots!


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went back to work on the Goya Coconut Water can.
> 
> That can is definitely not aluminum and very possibly never going to get cut. I have somewhere over 150 hits on this can and it just doesn't seem like the hits are doing much of any damage anymore.
> 
> I think I'm done! Moving on to greener pastures!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome attempt bro! But I think you should keep going! Just set that one aside for now, kill some other cans, and get back to Goya! That Goya can can't get the best of us!
> I think I'm gonna go out and buy one and try that Goya beast out!
Click to expand...

Yeah I will hold on to it and give it another go, I got frustrated with it, I was banging away at it for a long time and didn't seem to be making any progress.


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went back to work on the Goya Coconut Water can.
> 
> That can is definitely not aluminum and very possibly never going to get cut. I have somewhere over 150 hits on this can and it just doesn't seem like the hits are doing much of any damage anymore.
> 
> I think I'm done! Moving on to greener pastures!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome attempt bro! But I think you should keep going! Just set that one aside for now, kill some other cans, and get back to Goya! That Goya can can't get the best of us!
> I think I'm gonna go out and buy one and try that Goya beast out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I will hold on to it and give it another go, I got frustrated with it, I was banging away at it for a long time and didn't seem to be making any progress.
Click to expand...

But bro you know for sure your groupings are solid! Nice shoot'n man!


----------



## Covert5

Killed these two today! First one with my CCW shooting 5/16 steelys this time and took 72 shots. Second, I was shooting my PP SERE with 3/8 steelys, but my bands broke before the cut. I followed up with Snellie and she munched away at it and took a combined 40 shots.


----------



## jhm757

Today's cans were all roadside finds.

Started out with a Labatt Ice cut it with 12 hits!

Next up was an Omme Gang IPA. The IPA went down after 13 hits!

Then came an A&W root beer. The A&W took 16 hits, but the cool thing was when the last shot ripped the bottom off the can it drove it so hard into the backstop that it stuck there!!!

The last one was an Old Milwaukee American Pin-up series can. I cut her in half with 12 shots.

All done with my Scout XT shooting 3/8" steel/


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Today's cans were all roadside finds.
> 
> Started out with a Labatt Ice cut it with 12 hits!
> 
> Next up was an Omme Gang IPA. The IPA went down after 13 hits!
> 
> Then came an A&W root beer. The A&W took 16 hits, but the cool thing was when the last shot ripped the bottom off the can it drove it so hard into the backstop that it stuck there!!!
> 
> The last one was an Old Milwaukee American Pin-up series can. I cut her in half with 12 shots.
> 
> All done with my Scout XT shooting 3/8" steel/


Awesome kills bro and outstanding shot counts! I like that A&W kill!


----------



## Magtamilan

Just got my new GZK Hammer pro TTF. I'm loving this slingshot, it fits my hand like a glove. It took some time to get used to, but it is awesome now. I had fixed some GZK yellow bands at first while cutting the first three of the four cans, and it took about 20 hits with 10mm steel balls to rip apart. For the last can I switched over to GZK black bands, tuned perfectly for my draw length, and the can split in half in just 6 shots!


----------



## Covert5

Magtamilan said:


> D3C5B0F5-9383-43F9-B6AF-AE041A856A06.jpeg
> 
> Just got my new GZK Hammer pro TTF. I'm loving this slingshot, it fits my hand like a glove. It took some time to get used to, but it is awesome now. I had fixed some GZK yellow bands at first while cutting the first three of the four cans, and it took about 20 hits with 10mm steel balls to rip apart. For the last can I switched over to GZK black bands, tuned perfectly for my draw length, and the can split in half in just 6 shots!


Outstanding shoot'n Magtamilan! Looks like you found your shooter! I'm glad that one works for you bro! Awesome kills! And that last one in 6 shots! Bravo!


----------



## jhm757

I put some heavier and shorter bands on my Beech Natty this morning and tried it out on another roadside find the Arnold Palmer Spiked.

The Beech Natty is a good shooter and it took this big 24oz can down with 16 hits!!!


----------



## bingo

Started this can with a small mule and 6 mm steels after about 10,shots it had ripped half the can away then a tryd to finish it off with bigger frames and 8 steels but rain put of the shooting


----------



## devils son in law

I've been having a lot of fun with this bad boy lately.


----------



## Covert5

devils son in law said:


> I've been having a lot of fun with this bad boy lately.


That shooter is a beaut bro! That for sure would be hard to put down!


----------



## jhm757

Got a couple more this evening.

First one was an Arnold Palmer attacked by the Beech Natty, after 20 hits it was shredded and 2 more took it down!

Next up was a roadside find the Key Stone Ice done in with the Scout XT and 18 shots!!


----------



## skarrd

started the day with the PP taurus,first five shots with 3/8s not a hit,which is strange for this shooter,so i switched to 1/2 in marbles,cut in 20shots,switched back to Kestrel and 3/8s steel first can 36 shots second can 30th shot cut it.


----------



## Covert5

Can't kill any cans today only soft targets. Wifey is sick at home and it's raining outside. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Magtamilan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D3C5B0F5-9383-43F9-B6AF-AE041A856A06.jpeg
> 
> Just got my new GZK Hammer pro TTF. I'm loving this slingshot, it fits my hand like a glove. It took some time to get used to, but it is awesome now. I had fixed some GZK yellow bands at first while cutting the first three of the four cans, and it took about 20 hits with 10mm steel balls to rip apart. For the last can I switched over to GZK black bands, tuned perfectly for my draw length, and the can split in half in just 6 shots!
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding shoot'n Magtamilan! Looks like you found your shooter! I'm glad that one works for you bro! Awesome kills! And that last one in 6 shots! Bravo!
Click to expand...

Hey C5 is SIX shots a thread record?? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

The thread record so far is a whopping 5 shots made by jhm757!


----------



## bingo

Finished this can from yesterday with my mule and then on to anther with r10 frame first time shooting ttf with r10,frame didn't take long to cut this can


----------



## bingo

Another 2 cans cut ttf shooting getn them tuned in now ????


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Another 2 cans cut ttf shooting getn them tuned in now


Awesome shoot'n and frames! I think it's been awhile since I've seen a hydra. "Hail Hydra!"


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> The thread record so far is a whopping 5 shots made by jhm757!


That is a crazy low number! I was shocked when it happened. The best I have been able to do since is 11 shots.


----------



## jhm757

The wife is in the hospital on a liquid diet, her diverticulitis has flared up, so I spent the day in the hospital with her, (just were I want to be with all this corona virus **** going around, luckily no confirmed cases in our area yet)

But I did manage to get a new can to shoot. A Polar Ginger Ale in a stubby little can that they are giving her.

That Polar Ginger Ale turned out to be a tough little can after 20 shots it was pretty torn up but still took 7 more to finish it!!!

Then I put up another roadside find a Lite Beer, somehow lost the before picture of the can. The first picture of the Lite is after 10 shots and finished this one with 15 shots!


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Can't kill any cans today only soft targets. Wifey is sick at home and it's raining outside. Hopefully tomorrow.


hope she gets to feeling better,


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 2 cans cut ttf shooting getn them tuned in now
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shoot'n and frames! I think it's been awhile since I've seen a hydra. "Hail Hydra!"
Click to expand...

a put nearly 300 hundreds shots through that today easy ????


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't kill any cans today only soft targets. Wifey is sick at home and it's raining outside. Hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> hope she gets to feeling better,
Click to expand...

Skarrd, thanks for the concern brotha much appreciated!


----------



## Covert5

Jhm757, I too hope your wife gets well soon! Nice shoot'n!


----------



## skarrd

started off yesterday with the large Natty,but started feeling some *flex* at the fork/handle junction,so put it in the vise and pulled Hard on the bands and sure enough itthe left fork was arcing almost a 1/2 inch,sooo switched to Ol Favorite and finished the second can.shot count in the 30;s with 3/8s steels


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> started off yesterday with the large Natty,but started feeling some *flex* at the fork/handle junction,so put it in the vise and pulled Hard on the bands and sure enough itthe left fork was arcing almost a 1/2 inch,sooo switched to Ol Favorite and finished the second can.shot count in the 30;s with 3/8s steels


Oh wow bro, good thing you noticed the flex and tested it. That would have been disastrous if that fork broke. Maybe you can just switch out the bands for a lighter set up on that one. Nice kills!


----------



## 31610

Combined effort


----------



## jhm757

Got a couple cans today! Shot counts were kind of high but I got em done!

Got an Arnold Palmer with 28 hits from my Beech Natty.

And an Old Milwaukee Pin-up Girl with 23 hits from my Scout XT.

And the Wife is home from the hospital and feeling better!


----------



## Covert5

Jhm757, nice kills bro! Glad the wifey is home and doing better!


----------



## BushpotChef

I wish I'd seen this when you guys first fired it up, I actually sent @Makopat my orange torque when I felt it was just sitting in my bin not getting shot o I wouldn't really have a use for this prize, but I think I may post a few can cuts in here as a laugh anyhow!

Have fun guys!!


----------



## jhm757

Today's cans were a couple Arnold Palmers.

But today was a strange day. The first can took me 5 or 6 shots just to find the can. But once I started hitting it I had it well torn after 7 hits and finished it with just 1 more for a total of 8 hits and quite a few misses.

On the second can I was up to 18 hits and it was shredded but still holding on, and at 25 it still wasn't cut.

Number 26 was the one that got the job done!

All with the Scout XT shooting 3/8" steel.


----------



## Covert5

My kills today. First with my Bonegrip PFS Flex 3/8 steelys, 33 shots including misses and Second Snellie, 3/8 steelys, 64 shots including misses. Off day.


----------



## devils son in law

Recycling with this sweet little tube shooter today.


----------



## Covert5

devils son in law said:


> Recycling with this sweet little tube shooter today.


DSIL, nice kill and that is an awesome shooter!


----------



## Covert5

One more kill for today. Clone, 3/8 steelys, 34 shots.


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> started off yesterday with the large Natty,but started feeling some *flex* at the fork/handle junction,so put it in the vise and pulled Hard on the bands and sure enough itthe left fork was arcing almost a 1/2 inch,sooo switched to Ol Favorite and finished the second can.shot count in the 30;s with 3/8s steels
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow bro, good thing you noticed the flex and tested it. That would have been disastrous if that fork broke. Maybe you can just switch out the bands for a lighter set up on that one. Nice kills!
Click to expand...

lighter bands and ammo are in the works,i really like the frame but I don't need any more Skarrs


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> I wish I'd seen this when you guys first fired it up, I actually sent @Makopat my orange torque when I felt it was just sitting in my bin not getting shot o I wouldn't really have a use for this prize, but I think I may post a few can cuts in here as a laugh anyhow!
> 
> Have fun guys!!


welcome back


----------



## skarrd

just one today with the ring shooter,not sure if these tubes are dankung or SS,but they are Stout,26 shots,then the arthritis started creepin in,lol.strong tubes=less shots,not sure how i feel about that,kinda like bangin away at the little buggers


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I'd seen this when you guys first fired it up, I actually sent @Makopat my orange torque when I felt it was just sitting in my bin not getting shot o I wouldn't really have a use for this prize, but I think I may post a few can cuts in here as a laugh anyhow!
> 
> Have fun guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back
Click to expand...

Thanks man glad to be back!


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> My kills today. First with my Bonegrip PFS Flex 3/8 steelys, 33 shots including misses and Second Snellie, 3/8 steelys, 64 shots including misses. Off day.


Those are both sick shooters man, where would one get his hands on a bonegrip?


----------



## Ironarmknives

Got 6 yesterday 
My first with just a pfs , you never forget your first 
" my girlsfriends mom "


----------



## Covert5

BushpotChef said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kills today. First with my Bonegrip PFS Flex 3/8 steelys, 33 shots including misses and Second Snellie, 3/8 steelys, 64 shots including misses. Off day.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are both sick shooters man, where would one get his hands on a bonegrip?
Click to expand...

They are awesome shooters. Fit like a glove. You can purchase them by emailing the creator Terry Taylor at: [email protected]


----------



## Covert5

Ironarmknives said:


> Got 6 yesterday
> My first with just a pfs , you never forget your first
> " my girlsfriends mom "


LMAO! That's a massacre right there man! Good shoot'n!


----------



## jhm757

Frustration!!!

Whatever I had for a while I seem to have lost it! I had been shooting so good, now I am all over the place.

I spent some time shooting at the spoon spinner this morning trying to get back on track, key word shooting "at" not hitting. After a while I did hit it a few times and decided to hang a can.

Still having a fair amount of misses and after 25 hits the can was looking pretty beat up. After a few more misses and 2 more good hits the can was cut!


----------



## jhm757

Had to try something different so I put some longer bands on the Scout XT and hung another Mtn Dew.

Started out good, shooting 3/4 butterfly first 4 shots right on, then lost it again, started having lots of misses mixed in with the hits.

Finished this one with 15 hits, so when I was hitting they were good solid hits, but still having way to many misses!


----------



## Ironarmknives

I only drink water so all I have not seen a tin can and I don't know how long 
I had to go when I was at the dump they had a bag of cans pop and beer the guy let me have them at this pace I'm gonna have to go back to the dump 
Lol

I'll cutting Kitty Ness aside I think it takes the stress off of aiming get to see some destruction accomplishment to nice change


----------



## Ironarmknives

Let me get the rules straight 
Does it count if the can never hits the ground 
Lol
1/2 drive them baby's


----------



## 31610

☘☘


----------



## jhm757

Ironarmknives said:


> Let me get the rules straight
> Does it count if the can never hits the ground
> Lol
> 1/2 drive them baby's


I had the same thing happen recently. Ripped the bottom of the can so hard it stuck in the backstop!


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shoot'n guys! Jhm757 I feel your pain bro! Lol its all good a kill is a kill! I'm the same way. Here's three for the books. Clone at 41 shots, Toucan at 52 shots, and clone again at 39 shots.


----------



## bingo

Shooting gzk .66 22 12 taper 7 inch cut and 8 steels flying fast fair few shots cut this can


----------



## jhm757

I found this Jumbo size 25oz Budweiser can on the side of the road this morning. With my current accuracy issues I thought this might be a good can to shoot today!

But to my pleasant surprise my first 10 shots were all dead center :target: on this can with no misses! :banana:

And I finished the can off with a total of 15 hits and only 1 miss! :king:

I was shooting 3/8" steel as always, but I switched the bands on the Scout XT to the black SimpleShot bands cut down to an active band length of 8" with a preformed SuperSure pouch.

I soak my pouches in warm water and then clamp a 3/8" steel into the pouch, stretching the pouch around the steel and then after it dries the pouch is formed to the ammo. Seems to work well for me.

Not sure what I was doing wrong the last couple days but I'm sure glad it seems to be over.


----------



## jhm757

I was a little worried to even try another can, afraid I would lose my accuracy again.

But I hung another roadside find. This time a Utica Club from the local brewery. The F.X. Matt Brewing Co. that brews Utica Club is less than 10 miles from my house in the city of Utica.

Here is a little History: Utica Club beer was the first beer brewed and sold in the United States after prohibition. Says so right on the can!

Thankfully this one went well also. 16 hits to cut the can and only a couple misses.


----------



## Ironarmknives

Port boy said:


> ☘☘


Nice set up


----------



## Covert5

Here's my two for today using my Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork with 3/8 steelys. First at 41 shots and second at 23 shots!


----------



## Ironarmknives

My bone hit 50 yard gong 12"x12" three times in a row today love wide and pfs bone 
No pictures but the pocket predator sniper Hathcock was on a can killing spree couldn't mess with it today 
I think I need to start counting my shots Lol didn't know


----------



## Covert5

Ironarmknives said:


> My bone hit 50 yard gong 12"x12" three times in a row today love wide and pfs bone
> No pictures but the pocket predator sniper Hathcock was on a can killing spree couldn't mess with it today
> I think I need to start counting my shots Lol didn't know


Ironarmknives, its up to you if you want to count your shots. You don't have to. But post a picture of your kills so we can see!

Sling-On!


----------



## Ironarmknives

It was a slaughter and you guys wouldn't be able to handle the carnage 
Next time 
it was messy believe me 
its somethings you can't un see 
Lol didn't know I was going to be a stud when I hit the gong three time , so didn't film that 
Next time
Do you remember the movie "the jerk" 
he hates cans " at the gas station sniper" !!!!!! it was worse than that


----------



## 31610

Ironarmknives said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ☘☘
> 
> 
> 
> Nice set up
Click to expand...

thanks hard to go wrong with them two frames


----------



## 31610

Can kill out of frustration what is going on ? But I do love this frame haha it’s 7:00 am it’s -1 I am in my pjs ! Just don’t know what to do with myself


----------



## Ironarmknives

Ok 
I CALL SHOTGUN 
Most kills one shot


----------



## Ironarmknives

Lol just having fun


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Can kill out of frustration what is going on ? But I do love this frame haha it's 7:00 am it's -1 I am in my pjs ! Just don't know what to do with myself


I hear ya bro! We might not have TP but we got our slingshots! Lol


----------



## Covert5

Ironarmknives said:


> Ok
> I CALL SHOTGUN
> Most kills one shot


That's a bloodbath! I count 8 cans! Nice shoot'n!


----------



## jhm757

Started out today with a can from the Wallenpaupack Brewing Co. These cans are definitely tougher than your average can.

Buy I managed to cuts this one with 22 hits and only a few misses!

Then I thought about the Goya Coconut Water *tin* can that I gave up on a while back. So I hung that one back up!

Well after about another 150 or so shots I'm giving up on it again! I'll try it again some day.

I think I could finish it with another few hundred shots!


----------



## jhm757

Two more. The Busch Light went down in 14 hits.

The Bud Light was nicely torn after just 2 shots and I thought I might get a good low shot count cut, But after 10 shots I had only just ate a hole thru the middle of it. And it took a total of 18 to make the cut!


----------



## Covert5

Killed this one today. Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork, 3/8 steelys, 20 shots. Shooting cans never gets old. Yeah it's good to change it up here and there, but nothing beats hitting a swinging can and watching it split in half with the last hit and both the bottom and the top part of the can goes flying to the ground!


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> Killed this one today. Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork, 3/8 steelys, 20 shots. Shooting cans never gets old. Yeah it's good to change it up here and there, but nothing beats hitting a swinging can and watching it split in half with the last hit and both the bottom and the top part of the can goes flying to the ground!


Yup! Love that last shot when the can gets ripped in half!!!


----------



## bingo

1st can with the hitter frame 2nd joint effort with the ttf frame and 3rd with a awesome mule frame this is one awesome shooter ???? thanks PB ????


----------



## 31610

no problem bingo get the dust knocked off them . look to be working for ya bro :drinkup:


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> no problem bingo get the dust knocked off them . look to be working for ya bro :drinkup:


???????? will do tomorrow


----------



## bingo

Set up this little baby with some anti cold band for the frost tomorrow ???????? PB ????


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Set up this little baby with some anti cold band for the frost tomorrow PB


Awesome bro! Happy sling'n and kill 'em cans!

Sling-On!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Set up this little baby with some anti cold band for the frost tomorrow PB
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome bro! Happy sling'n and kill 'em cans!
> 
> Sling-On!
Click to expand...


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Set up this little baby with some anti cold band for the frost tomorrow PB
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome bro! Happy sling'n and kill 'em cans!
> Sling-On!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Awesome bro, you are ready to go!


----------



## bingo

The mule rocks ???????? cut this can in no time around 30 odd shots


----------



## jhm757

Hey Hey a 5 can day!

Started out with the Mtn Dew and the Beech Natty and 3/8" steel.

Next up was the Arnold Palmer with the Scout XT and Marbles

Then another Mtn Dew with the Scout XT and Hex Nuts.

And then the Omme Gang IPA and the Old Milwaukee Pin-Up Girl both with the Scout XT and 3/8" steel.


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Hey Hey a 5 can day!
> 
> Started out with the Mtn Dew and the Beech Natty and 3/8" steel.
> 
> Next up was the Arnold Palmer with the Scout XT and Marbles
> 
> Then another Mtn Dew with the Scout XT and Hex Nuts.
> 
> And then the Omme Gang IPA and the Old Milwaukee Pin-Up Girl both with the Scout XT and 3/8" steel.


That's what I call some good social distancing! Awesome shoot'n bro!


----------



## Covert5

Got this one today with my Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork , 3/8 steelys, 23 shots.


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hey a 5 can day!
> 
> Started out with the Mtn Dew and the Beech Natty and 3/8" steel.
> 
> Next up was the Arnold Palmer with the Scout XT and Marbles
> 
> Then another Mtn Dew with the Scout XT and Hex Nuts.
> 
> And then the Omme Gang IPA and the Old Milwaukee Pin-Up Girl both with the Scout XT and 3/8" steel.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I call some good social distancing! Awesome shoot'n bro!
Click to expand...

Can't get any more socially distant than my basement, I'm the only one that has been down there in over ten years.


----------



## jhm757

I'm good on TP, I'm good on food, and bottled water, hand sanitizer, and cleaning products, but #$*&% I'm running out of cans!!!!

Mtn Dew got taken out with 16 hits! And the stubby Polar Ginger Ale went down in 10. Sure is nice to have my accuracy back!

Shooting the Scout XT tonight with 3/8" steel.


----------



## Covert5

Me too I'm running low on cans. I'm gonna get some more this weekend!


----------



## jhm757

Found a couple more cans.

An Orange Crush. Cut It!

And a Pepsi. The Pepsi gave me a bit of a hard time.

Once the whole middle of the can was gone it was a challenge to finish it off, and the can ended up in a whole bunch of little pieces!!!

All done with the Scout XT and 3/8" steel.


----------



## Ironarmknives

Sling Mail today a gift accolades tomorrow morning 
Took a variety of ammo out to see what the bands were like and how it shot One Coors can 
Tore that MF ER up 
39 grain number one buckshot halls ass 
When I took it out for the first time took a shot at my 50 yard gong shot number two pegged it.
Then went to the Can to see how to aim this thing


----------



## jhm757

*How to cut a can with 3 shots*

Not something I have been able to accomplish "My best was 5 shots" but how I think it could be done!

First shot dead center with a good powerful SlingShot splits can in the middle.

Second shot half way between first shot and top of can opens the tear up nicely.

Third shot right on bottom edge of can "*could"* rip the can in half! That is my theory.

I would love it if someone could prove my theory.

This can actually took 10 shots, after 2 you can see the 2 holes out the back and the nice tear in the front shown in the first picture.

After 6 shots you can see I made a shot close to the bottom but it didn't get the job done. I think the 3rd shot at the bottom needs to be right at the bottom edge.

This can for me was cut with 10 shots!


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Found a couple more cans.
> 
> An Orange Crush. Cut It!
> 
> And a Pepsi. The Pepsi gave me a bit of a hard time.
> 
> Once the whole middle of the can was gone it was a challenge to finish it off, and the can ended up in a whole bunch of little pieces!!!
> 
> All done with the Scout XT and 3/8" steel.


Man that can turned into minced meat!


----------



## Covert5

Ironarmknives said:


> Sling Mail today a gift accolades tomorrow morning
> Took a variety of ammo out to see what the bands were like and how it shot One Coors can
> Tore that MF ER up
> 39 grain number one buckshot halls ***
> When I took it out for the first time took a shot at my 50 yard gong shot number two pegged it.
> Then went to the Can to see how to aim this thing


I'm glad you are having a blast with the OPFS brotha!


----------



## Covert5

Got this can today. 3/8 steelys in 41 shots.

Jhm757, challenge accepted! Hopefully someone gets it before the end of the year! Even better if it's on video!

Sling-On my friends!


----------



## devils son in law

Sunday morning at Our Lady of Eternal Latex!


----------



## bingo

devils son in law said:


> Sunday morning at Our Lady of Eternal Latex!


nice piece ????????


----------



## bingo

1st can of the day ????


----------



## jhm757

devils son in law said:


> Sunday morning at Our Lady of Eternal Latex!


Nice rug. Love them SuperSure pouches!

Wonderful wood grain in that SlingShot!


----------



## devils son in law

jhm757 said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday morning at Our Lady of Eternal Latex!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rug. Love them SuperSure pouches!
> 
> Wonderful wood grain in that SlingShot!
Click to expand...

Good eye, jhm!! It's unlike anything I've seen. The guy that gave it to me said he had no idea what it was but it came out of an old cabin, in Montana I think.


----------



## bingo

These lot should keep me happy for a while ????


----------



## Covert5

devils son in law said:


> Sunday morning at Our Lady of Eternal Latex!


Awesome frame and amazing grain! Natural latex is the way to go! Last as long as my tubes!


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> These lot should keep me happy for a while


SSSTTEEEELLLLAAA!!!!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These lot should keep me happy for a while
> 
> 
> 
> SSSTTEEEELLLLAAA!!!!
Click to expand...

hahaha ????????


----------



## jhm757

Today's trio.

Up first was the Bubly it went down in 27 shots including misses.

Next came the Coors Light. Cut it with 18 shots including misses.

Finished up the trio with the skinny White Claw. And that one also was cut with 18 shots including misses!


----------



## 31610

Nice day to kill a can


----------



## bingo

The was 2nd of the day last of the light a had ????????


----------



## 31610

Don’t shoot the full ones


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Don't shoot the full ones


haha no way big guy ther for tonight lol ????????


----------



## 31610

New game of shot gun ! Hit the full can see if u can get it before it all leaks out haha hit it high bro


----------



## bingo

See if a can lie it on its side hit it bang on the mouth piece haha ????????????


----------



## jhm757

Got a couple more.

Cut the Pepsi with 21 shots including misses.

And the Orange Crush took 27 shots including misses.

Shooting as usual, the Scout XT with 3/8" steel.

Not much else to do around here the wife don't want me leaving the house, afraid I will bring the virus home with me. It is kind of scary!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

devils son in law said:


> Sunday morning at Our Lady of Eternal Latex!


That's brilliant! The grain in that fork is nuts! What kind of wood is that?


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Three yesterday and four today. Shooting clay ammo with the pictured frames.


----------



## skarrd

no cans the past few days Rain,and then a gift fro Mojave Mo showed up and i have been shooting BBs,1/4 in steelys and today i was chasing pine cones around out back with 3/8s clays,J5 original,Amazing also now have a Wasp thanks to MO,ill cut cans with that one tomorroh


----------



## devils son in law

SLINGDUDE said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday morning at Our Lady of Eternal Latex!
> 
> 
> 
> That's brilliant! The grain in that fork is nuts! What kind of wood is that?
Click to expand...

I have no idea what kind of wood it is but is unlike any other wood I've seen. I'll get a couple pictures of it to show it a little better.


----------



## jhm757

Another Trio!

I have come up with another way of keeping track of my shots. I used to try to count hits and misses but would get mixed up easily. So I just started counting hits, but would not know total shots taken. So now what I do is put 20 pieces of ammo in my pocket, if the can is cut before those 20 are gone I subtract the number left in my pocket from 20 to get my shot count. If the can is not cut with 20 I put 10 more in my pocket, and when those 10 are gone another 10. This way when the can is cut I can always know exactly how many shots it took.

Also if I just count hits I can easily determine number of misses.

So first up was a Pepsi that took 44 shots! Surprisingly not a real lot of misses just a shredded can that did not want to come apart!

Next up was the Coors Light and It was cut with 17 shots!

And finished up this session with the Mtn Dew that took 19 shots!


----------



## Covert5

Got this one today. Using the clone, 3/8 Steelys, in 28 shots.


----------



## 31610

Got one today with thumper


----------



## bingo

1 with this r10 frame 2 for the hitter frame starting with 8 steels and then some 9.5s to finish them off ????


----------



## jhm757

My last 3 cans. 

The Pepsi took 33 shots.

The first Orange Crush took 22 shots.

The 2nd Orange Crush looked like it could go quick. After 2 shots it was looking great for a possible 3 shot cut!

But after 3 it was still intact. Did not make the 3rd shot as low on the bottom of the can as I would have liked.

After 6 shots it looked like one more could do it, but it still took a total of 16 shots to make the cut! Just couldn't seem to get that solid hit on the bottom to make it happen.


----------



## Covert5

Very stoked today! Finally figured out how to shoot this tiny TTF frame called the Tuner by STO. I was having trouble with this frame because it was meant to be shot with a TTF configuration. I was shooting before with 1632 single tubes set up over the top because I did not have the skill to shoot TTF through such a small gap even with tiny ammo like bbs. I was getting fork hits and rts shots.

Yesterday, I tried again with clay ammo with the TTF configuration. This time shooting pfs style, but I couldn't put it where I wanted. Probably because the bands were too strong for clay. Then today, I shot outside to test it out with 3/8 steelys and to my surprise, I was putting it where I wanted it and with no fork hits or rts shots!

Got the courage and confidence to shoot indoors today and killed this can with 3/8 steelys at 38 shots. Another proof for me that if you know how to shoot pfs you can shoot any frame! There is no gap! Lol!

Sling-On my friends!


----------



## Covert5

Another can today. This time with the clone, 3/8 steelys at 24 shots.


----------



## bingo

2 for today the natty .7 precise and the r10,.66 gzk ????


----------



## jhm757

Yay! I found more cans! B)

Spent some time this morning messing with my catch box. I was getting way too many bounce outs. This wasn't too bad in the basement as it was easy to collect them from the concrete floor. But I am expecting to be able to move my shooting outdoors soon and wouldn't want to have to search for ammo in the grass. I did get it to where I am getting almost no bounce outs now. So when the warm weather finally gets here I will be moving outdoors where I will be able to shoot the full 10 meters in stead of the 28 feet I am limited to in my basement.

Then I went out to the garage and did a thorough search and found a few more cans, I should be good for a few more days now. By then the snow from the recent storm we had here should be melted and I can go back to looking for roadside cans.

First up today was an Orange Crush. Cut it with 29 shots.

Next was a Sprite, cut with 21 shots.

On the last can the Pepsi I started doing something I do when shooting archery and bench rest rifle which is focus on my breathing. Don't know why I haven't been doing this all along. Take a deep breath on the draw and hold it for the shot.

The Pepsi was cut with 11 shots no misses!


----------



## Covert5

Awesome hunt'n and shoot'n guys! My turn!


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> Awesome hunt'n and shoot'n guys! My turn!


Go Git-em!!!


----------



## Covert5

Got this one today with my clone with 3/8 steelys in 21 shots.

I had to save my last can for tomorrow. lm gonna have to scrounge up for some more.


----------



## jhm757

Today's cans.

First up was an Orange Crush. Took it out with 11 shots!

Up next was a Diet Coke. Check out the link to see how that one went!!!

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/122598-how-to-cut-a-can-with-3-shots/?p=1390050


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Today's cans.
> 
> First up was an Orange Crush. Took it out with 11 shots!
> 
> Up next was a Diet Coke. Check out the link to see how that one went!!!
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/122598-how-to-cut-a-can-with-3-shots/?p=1390050


Holy smokes nice one bro! You found the lethal ammo.combo! Congrats!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

4 yesterday


----------



## jhm757

SLINGDUDE said:


> 4 yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4c325.jpg


Nice job shredding them cans! Looks like you broke a band.


----------



## bingo

2 down for each today again be limited and n cans s 2 a day will do me now keep me busy for a hour


----------



## bingo

SLINGDUDE said:


> 4 yesterday
> Like that natty ????
> 4c325.jpg


----------



## jhm757

Another attempt at the 3 shot cut. This one did not go so well.

The first 2 shots with 3/8" steel were kind of high and centered. But did put a fairly good tear in the can, but not good enough apparently because it took 10 shots with Marbles to finish the cut. 3 of those were misses.

So the can was cut with 2 hits from 3/8" steel and 7 hits from marbles and a total of 12 shots including misses.


----------



## skarrd

no cans yet,spent 2 days tromping the woods looking for rabbits,did NOT see any sign at all,guess the building going on upland scared em all,came back and started playing around with OPFS again,and mowing yards and pasture,Sheesh.soon tho the can count will rise


----------



## SLINGDUDE

jhm757 said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4c325.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job shredding them cans! Looks like you broke a band.
Click to expand...

Yep. band broke on the lion's mouth so i finished the 3rd and cut the 4th with the natural fork.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

bingo said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 yesterday
> Like that natty
> 4c325.jpg
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

3 today


----------



## Ironarmknives

This pfs hates cans 
She not even "just made"15 hrs old and killing them without mercy ripping them apart















Pfs day all day 
Gonna need more cans with this Treo


----------



## Covert5

Ironarmknives said:


> This pfs hates cans
> She not even "just made"15 hrs old and killing them without mercy ripping them apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE9C329F-043D-46F0-A125-6C96AF7F4576.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9A32402B-DE91-40F0-876A-2C375EB2F221.jpeg
> Pfs day all day
> Gonna need more cans with this Treo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08227D50-C504-4E3A-B379-18A14F7D07F3.jpeg


Glad you are having fun with the pfs! Rip 'me apart!


----------



## Ironarmknives

Lol mow the lawn I think if I took a mower out across there I would kill half the animals because of so many marbles being thrown all over the place sometimes I just go on walks and pick up marbles LOL 
Good shooting day shooting the PFS I made good feeling
Looks like Idaho I live just northwest of the lanyard hole at the top


----------



## bingo

2 down lol


----------



## Covert5

Switched out my flats because they broke. I set up my clone with some looped tubes. 3/8 steelys in 26 shots.


----------



## jhm757

Got a couple more.

The 3 shot cut must have had a little luck involved because I haven't been able to do it again *yet.*

But both of these cans were cut with less than 10 shots each with a combination of 3/8" steel and marbles.

I was down to only 2 cans left and since the snow has melted again I took the Teryx down the road looking for more.

About 1 mile down the road and back and I should be good for a few days! Lots of people littering on my road!


----------



## Covert5

Jhm757, hey bro nice shoot'n! You got an awesome teryx and sounds like an unlimited supply of cans! Can't beat that!


----------



## 31610

Good day for a couple kills


----------



## 31610

Unfinished chalice test drive ???? she is a can killing beast


----------



## Kottonmouth

Got these two when I got in from work today. First time using my new Scout slingshot from Simpleshot. So far I am loving this thing!!!


----------



## skarrd

spent most of the afternoon [after mowing the yards] shooting the wasp,interesting experiance,very thin slippery frame,could not get it to hit twice in the same place,tubes,release,frame?at any rate nabout 30 shots into this can i added a palm *brace*,and did a little better,total shots 67 with 3/8s steels.gonna put some flats on it tomorroh and maybe some grip tape and try again.Nice shooter otherwise


----------



## Ironarmknives

Made yesterday I challenge somebody else to "a build 0PFS "
For pinks Call it " working mans opfs"
Or "toolbox "
Lol shooting this morning one can down for to get as many as I can before I have to send it over the pond think the guy out classes me with his opfs


----------



## jhm757

Cut one today with the new slingshot I made this morning!

You guys that shoot pickle forks are at another level beyond my skills!!! :bowdown:

It was pretty scary at first. I had a bunch of shots go high and hit the beams in the basement and come back at me, and more that missed the catch box and hit the wall behind it and came back at me!

I gave up after about 50 shots and only 3 hits on the can. But then after awhile I decided to keep trying and things got a little better, almost all of my shots were at least making it into the catch box.

And I even managed to complete the can cut after some where around 300 or 350 shots!


----------



## Ironarmknives

Wait for the religious moment when you start talking to God after you put a 9.5 MM in your thumb 
Love it tore the skin off my hand the other day coming to the point that's all I shoot is the pickle fork and the OPFs
And any board that don't break works 
You do got to pay attention though


----------



## Ironarmknives

Tube s opfs because you can put that second small tube where are you tie it and it throws amo over the top easier 
And faster reloads 
My buddy did bands also I convinced him to and now he likes it much better


----------



## Ironarmknives

I want 30 cans 1 min. 
Opfs 
33'
By end year my Xmas present to myself My goal !!!!!! Opfs rules


----------



## Ironarmknives

Lol first I got to hit 3 hey don’t laugh !!!!!


----------



## jhm757

One of my roadside finds, a skinny little Red Bull Blue.

31 shots with the Scout XT and 3/8" steel!


----------



## 31610

A kill at dusk


----------



## skarrd

Soo,little change up today,experiment sorta,PP Taurus,with 5/8s marbles,3/4 straight cut TBGs,8inch active at 33 feet,upper can 22 shots about 8 or 9 hits,bottom can 20 shots 9 hits,blunt force and trauma,or as the woman says "brute force n ignorance" LOL!


----------



## Ironarmknives

Good shooting guys


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shoot'n my friends! Several more days to squeeze in some kills for this month's count!

Sling-On!


----------



## jhm757

Struggling a bit today.

First can, Busch Light, I lost track of how many shots, and I had a band start to tear in the middle of shooting it. So I had to do some repairs.

Went to shooting paper for awhile to try and figure what my problem was. Seemed to get things figured out and went back to cans. But still not shooting up to par.

Twisted Tea took 21 shots.

Old Milwaukee Pin-Up Girl took 15.

And the Mtn Dew took 33.

All with the Scout XT and 3/8" steel.


----------



## bingo

Afew form the wkend ????


----------



## Kottonmouth

Bagged 4 today while shooting with Mrs. Kottonmouth. She didn't get any today because she is getting used to her new Beanflip Ocularis from Simpleshot. I'd say in a few days she will be cutting em down left and right.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> spent most of the afternoon [after mowing the yards] shooting the wasp,interesting experiance,very thin slippery frame,could not get it to hit twice in the same place,tubes,release,frame?at any rate nabout 30 shots into this can i added a palm *brace*,and did a little better,total shots 67 with 3/8s steels.gonna put some flats on it tomorroh and maybe some grip tape and try again.Nice shooter otherwise


See what I'm saying? They newbies I loaned it out to liked it. I had 1640 OTT singles on it for them shooting airsoft pellets. I shot it the same way but just don't flat frames very well anymore. Maybe one of your paracord braids will do the trick?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

2 yesterday. Zero today.


----------



## Covert5

Been busy at work the last couple of days. Hoping to kill a few today after work!


----------



## bingo

1st of the day ????


----------



## bingo

2nd down for tidy that's it for today ????


----------



## Covert5

Got these two after work! Toucan with 3/8 steelys. First in 13 shots and second in 32 shots. I work graves, time to sleep!

Sling-On!


----------



## Ironarmknives

I want 30 cans in one minute at whatever feet the guy holds the world record in my goal in life
So got to start close 15 feet 60 marbles lol
200 marbles 
One 1 min timer . Go !!!!!!! 
So I'm thinking of a way we can Challenge each other starting at 15 feet to 20 feet to 33 feet and maybe we could all work at building our speed with our beanflips 
I know a lot of u guys are good so 15 feet u might laugh at so show us that way we can have a goal to achieve I think it would be a hoot to see Bill or some bigwig hit 100 cans in a minute at 15 feet 
Only opfs and pfs 
I have to learn how to set up that video no Wi-Fi takes a long time to download to you right now figure it out but get your shit together and start practicing because I'm not fooling around something like most hits in one min get 1 min free French kissing nugget my dog " don't know if you'd like the tongue but he sure would like tlick to to death " lol something end of the month Champion end of the month bragging rights I don't know !! I don't know 
Anybody got ideas


----------



## Ironarmknives

Ok any sling


----------



## jhm757

Got one with the Pickle Fork!

Watched a YouTube video about how to shoot a PFS and it helped allot.

After 20 shots I had another band failure so I switched to another set of bands and finished the can with a total of 43 shots including only one fork hit and one RTS (got me in the foot) from the wall behind the catch box.


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Got one with the Pickle Fork!
> 
> Watched a YouTube video about how to shoot a PFS and it helped allot.
> 
> After 20 shots I had another band failure so I switched to another set of bands and finished the can with a total of 43 shots including only one fork hit and one RTS (got me in the foot) from the wall behind the catch box.


Awesome shoot'n bro! Glad you are keeping up with it! Happy sling'n!


----------



## BushpotChef

Ironarmknives said:


> I want 30 cans in one minute at whatever feet the guy holds the world record in my goal in life
> So got to start close 15 feet 60 marbles lol
> 200 marbles
> One 1 min timer . Go !!!!!!!
> So I'm thinking of a way we can Challenge each other starting at 15 feet to 20 feet to 33 feet and maybe we could all work at building our speed with our beanflips
> I know a lot of u guys are good so 15 feet u might laugh at so show us that way we can have a goal to achieve I think it would be a hoot to see Bill or some bigwig hit 100 cans in a minute at 15 feet
> Only opfs and pfs
> I have to learn how to set up that video no Wi-Fi takes a long time to download to you right now figure it out but get your **** together and start practicing because I'm not fooling around something like most hits in one min get 1 min free French kissing nugget my dog " don't know if you'd like the tongue but he sure would like tlick to to death " lol something end of the month Champion end of the month bragging rights I don't know !!  I don't know
> Anybody got ideas


I'd be down to try this, I'll use my LBS


----------



## Covert5

Alright everybody, last day to squeeze in your last cans for March! Cut off is 11:59pm PST. Make 'em count! I'll be posting the can count hopefully by April 2nd!

Sling-On friends!


----------



## devils son in law

I'm not sure how a Sparkling Water can managed to find its way into my empty beer cans but I think the Missus might have had something to do with it!


----------



## Ironarmknives

Hathcock sniper frame wrapped 
On fire can't miss 30 yard cans and 50 yard gong easy hits today 
This can in 12 shots 33 feet my best 
Had to go to dog food can I was just tearing up other cans that's one I can hit 100 times no problem today 
On fire


----------



## bingo

Hard hitting elastic this stuff 1mm gzk 18 12 taper ???????? 2 cut today


----------



## Covert5

devils son in law said:


> I'm not sure how a Sparkling Water can managed to find its way into my empty beer cans but I think the Missus might have had something to do with it!


Nah bro you were just that buzzed and drank everything on site!!! Lol Nice kill!


----------



## devils son in law

Covert5 said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how a Sparkling Water can managed to find its way into my empty beer cans but I think the Missus might have had something to do with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah bro you were just that buzzed and drank everything on site!!! Lol Nice kill!
Click to expand...

hahahahaha Not a chance!!


----------



## Ironarmknives

devils son in law said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how a Sparkling Water can managed to find its way into my empty beer cans but I think the Missus might have had something to do with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah bro you were just that buzzed and drank everything on site!!! Lol Nice kill!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha Not a chance!!
Click to expand...

 After a few beers it's hard to hit 1Can and so he puts up 4 that way he's aiming at eight and he gets thim


----------



## Covert5

Aight guys. My last three for this month. I configured my Snellie to shoot Mantis and killed with 3/8 steelys - first in 31 shots, second in 23 shots and third in 28 shots.


----------



## jhm757

Got 2 more! One with the PFS, one with the Scout XT.

Up first was the Pin-up Girl. I was getting wicked hand slap with the PFS and 3/8" steel so after 10 shots I switched to marbles and finished the can up with 21 shots from marbles. For a total of 31 shots to cut the can with the PFS!

Oh! And when I cut the can the bottom half stuck to the backstop. I love it when that happens!

Next up was the Miller Lite and the Scout XT. After 4 shots with 3/8" steel (3 hits 1 miss) I switched to marbles and cut the can with 7 more shots for a total of 11 shots.

I'm feeling frisky I might even have 1 or 2 more in me before this months deadline!


----------



## 31610

Jim your just smashing the aluminum up nice shooting man . I like bouncing between pfs and regular frames


----------



## jhm757

Yeah! Got 2 more!

First the Bubly with 15 shots from the Scout XT and 3/8" steel.

Next another Pin-Up Girl. Started with the PFS but had another band break. I tried another way to tie my pouches on and it is not working well, should have stuck to the way I was doing it.

So I finished this one up with the Scout also!


----------



## 31610

Well only one today but working on the Sapporo bottom see if I can rip it up had to use rest of can for a exhaust repair buddy’s colbalt haha


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Well only one today but working on the Sapporo bottom see if I can rip it up had to use rest of can for a exhaust repair buddy's colbalt haha


good oidea big guy need to try this out ????????


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well only one today but working on the Sapporo bottom see if I can rip it up had to use rest of can for a exhaust repair buddy's colbalt haha
> 
> 
> 
> good oidea big guy need to try this out
Click to expand...

I love smashing can don't get me wrong but I need to get some smaller targets going . I feel I am rusty just hitting cans . Going to get my 40mm spinners back up


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well only one today but working on the Sapporo bottom see if I can rip it up had to use rest of can for a exhaust repair buddy's colbalt haha
> 
> 
> 
> good oidea big guy need to try this out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love smashing can don't get me wrong but I need to get some smaller targets going . I feel I am rusty just hitting cans . Going to get my 40mm spinners back up
Click to expand...

a was using small tins but they wernt lasting long anuff 5 6 hits they wer folded maybe see if a can purchase a spinner or 2 lol


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well only one today but working on the Sapporo bottom see if I can rip it up had to use rest of can for a exhaust repair buddy's colbalt haha
> 
> 
> 
> good oidea big guy need to try this out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love smashing can don't get me wrong but I need to get some smaller targets going . I feel I am rusty just hitting cans . Going to get my 40mm spinners back up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a was using small tins but they wernt lasting long anuff 5 6 hits they wer folded maybe see if a can purchase a spinner or 2 lol
Click to expand...

ya keep your self sharp man just cut a circle of leather m8


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> spent most of the afternoon [after mowing the yards] shooting the wasp,interesting experiance,very thin slippery frame,could not get it to hit twice in the same place,tubes,release,frame?at any rate nabout 30 shots into this can i added a palm *brace*,and did a little better,total shots 67 with 3/8s steels.gonna put some flats on it tomorroh and maybe some grip tape and try again.Nice shooter otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> See what I'm saying? They newbies I loaned it out to liked it. I had 1640 OTT singles on it for them shooting airsoft pellets. I shot it the same way but just don't flat frames very well anymore. Maybe one of your paracord braids will do the trick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

i shoot the flat frames ok,for the most part,this one just seems to *move* in my hand a lot more,but it might be the tubes I put them on another SS and accuracy went out the window,hmmm


----------



## skarrd

Ironarmknives said:


> Hathcock sniper frame wrapped
> On fire can't miss 30 yard cans and 50 yard gong easy hits today
> This can in 12 shots 33 feet my best
> Had to go to dog food can I was just tearing up other cans that's one I can hit 100 times no problem today
> On fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E1A5F560-3671-4CC6-AC56-FA08A9758580.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61E61B79-3B44-4BBD-808C-7CDFAF543EF6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C50F2A42-0CA0-4657-BE0B-935141782639.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3F38473F-861C-4B44-8C3D-715BFE3A7DD7.jpeg


hatcock sniper was my first PP ss,its still my bunny hunter,wickedly accurate


----------



## skarrd

Got the FrankenOPFS banded with 3/4 in TBG,* in active,and was plinking at pine cones when i decided to try a can cut with it,now a year ago i would have thought this impossible,but,46 shots later with 3/8s steelys the Monster was cut,beat to heck,but cut,pretty happy with that,

update on the wasp,i put some flats on it and shot 1/4 in and 3/8s steel,no can cut ,but it seems to hit more concisely now,still moves around in the hand a lot,but i think that is just large hands


----------



## Kottonmouth

Went monster hunting tonight got two monsters and snagged one of those peski Pepsi's on my trip. Must say my scout loves chewing up those monsters. My boys will never have to worry about the monster in their closet.


----------



## bingo

1st of the month ????


----------



## jhm757

Starting the new month shooting the Pickle Fork with a fresh set of bands.

Shooting the big 24oz Redd's Wicked Apple. Took 10 shot's with 3/8" steel then switched to marbles and took 11 more shots to make the cut!


----------



## Ironarmknives

How fast can u rip a can , ???? 
Puts a different spin on it . 
I can pull 20 shots out of my pocket load shoot 1 min. With ten hits only 20 feet lol 
So can somebody Tara can apart in a minute and a half two minutes I ll try some see what it takes how fast can u make contact 
!!!!!!! 
Having a lot of consistency and accuracy with my Bone Grip Flex PFS Short bands The flex allows you to move your hand around and not have to be held exactly square but when you pull that flex back at Locks right in the hand same spot every time ,cool for speed shooting


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well only one today but working on the Sapporo bottom see if I can rip it up had to use rest of can for a exhaust repair buddy's colbalt haha
> 
> 
> 
> good oidea big guy need to try this out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love smashing can don't get me wrong but I need to get some smaller targets going . I feel I am rusty just hitting cans . Going to get my 40mm spinners back up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a was using small tins but they wernt lasting long anuff 5 6 hits they wer folded maybe see if a can purchase a spinner or 2 lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya keep your self sharp man just cut a circle of leather m8
Click to expand...

will have to try this dude ????


----------



## bingo

[quote name="Ironarmknives" post="1392514" timestamp="1585770064"]

How fast can u rip a can , ???? 
Puts a different spin on it . 
I can pull 20 shots out of my pocket load shoot 1 min. With ten hits only 20 feet lol 
So can somebody Tara can apart in a minute and a half two minutes I ll try some see what it takes how fast can u make contact 
!!!!!!! 
Having a lot of consistency and accuracy with my Bone Grip Flex PFS Short bands The flex allows you to move your hand around and not have to be held exactly square but when you pull that flex back at Locks right in the hand same spot every time ,cool for speed shooting[/quotew]will be tryin this out man for sure


----------



## SLINGDUDE

2 today


----------



## Kottonmouth

Four for the first day of the new month! Also have a question, are you still posting the totals for each month?


----------



## Covert5

Kottonmouth said:


> Four for the first day of the new month! Also have a question, are you still posting the totals for each month?


Kottonmouth, nice shoot'n! Yes I will be posting the totals by tomorrow night, if not sooner.


----------



## Covert5

Ironarmknives said:


> How fast can u rip a can , ????
> Puts a different spin on it .
> I can pull 20 shots out of my pocket load shoot 1 min. With ten hits only 20 feet lol
> So can somebody Tara can apart in a minute and a half two minutes I ll try some see what it takes how fast can u make contact
> !!!!!!!
> Having a lot of consistency and accuracy with my Bone Grip Flex PFS Short bands The flex allows you to move your hand around and not have to be held exactly square but when you pull that flex back at Locks right in the hand same spot every time ,cool for speed shooting


That's a good challenge too! I love my Bonegrip PFS Flex!


----------



## Kottonmouth

Thanks Covert.


----------



## The island boy.

bingo said:


> 1st of the month


nice


----------



## The island boy.

SLINGDUDE said:


> 2 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200401_182925.jpg


sweet man


----------



## jhm757

Two today, roadside finds.

One with with the PFS. The Mug Root Beer took 20 shots with 3/8" steel and 23 shots with marbles, 43 total all from the PFS.

And one with the Scout XT. The Bud Light Mango Seltzer (Yuk) 18 shots 3/8" steel.


----------



## joseph_curwen

First post in this forum topic

28 shots with 11 mm steel at 10 m

I will do another try tommorow if good weather





  








Can Cut 01




__
joseph_curwen


__
Apr 2, 2020


----------



## skarrd

no shooting yesterday [April fools day] today just the one before the rains set in,did a bit better shots wise,42 shots,gonna switch up to marbles as i am runnin low on 3/6s steels,.really liking the FrankenOPFS,lol


----------



## Covert5

Hey guys, these are the kill counts for the month of March! Man you guys killed it, literally! Awesome shoot'n guys!! If you want to see the kill count for January and February, you can see it on page 28 of this thread!

March

C5 - 38
Magtamilan - 6
Bingo - 31

Jhm757 - 71 
- 5 shot record w/same ammo
- 3 shot record w/ 2- 3/8 steelys and 1 marble

8rnw8 - 1
Skarrd - 15
Portboy - 15
Treeman - 0
Devils son in law- 4
Slingdude - 20
Islandmade - 0
Ranger65 - 0
Akiva9999 - 0
MakoPat - 0
Catapult Carl - 0
Kottonmouth - 11
Mrs. Kottonmouth - 0
Msturm - 2
Ironarmknives - 20

My count is based on what you guys posted here. If any adjustments need to be made on your count, please let me know and I'll make the corrections. Adjustments will be closed by this Sunday.

I hope all of you and your families are healthy. Weather is hopefully getting nicer on everyone's end. Practice social distancing, kill cans!

Sling-On friends!


----------



## Kottonmouth

Excellent slingin my friends!!!


----------



## jhm757

Wow! Did I really shoot that many cans this month?


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Wow! Did I really shoot that many cans this month?


Yeah bro! When I finished the count, I was like dayam that's a lot of cans! You were a recycling machine bro! Great shoot'n man!


----------



## jhm757

First can with the new homemade PFS. The Tiger!

Took 54 shots to make the cut with 3/8" steel. It does shoot better than that shot count would suggest. Can was mostly cut after 25 shots just couldn't seem to make the shots needed to finish it!


----------



## bingo

Got a half hour earlier ????


----------



## SLINGDUDE

4 yesterday


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Four more today


----------



## 31610

Baby thumpers first kill


----------



## Kottonmouth

Got 6 this evening. The Pepsi's and Dr. Pepper with 3/8 steel sling with my scout, and the cheerwine met my Dead Ringer with .177 bbs took a bit but it was fun!


----------



## 31610

Kottonmouth said:


> Got 6 this evening. The Pepsi's and Dr. Pepper with 3/8 steel sling with my scout, and the cheerwine met my Dead Ringer with .177 bbs took a bit but it was fun!


what do u think of the dead ringer ? Does your hand fit ok for a small frame .


----------



## Kottonmouth

Honestly its very comfortable for such a small guy. I was worried immediately after ordering it that the size would be an issue but it fits my hand almost as good as some of my homemades.


----------



## Kottonmouth

Had to bag one more for the night. This time with "Sloth". He's a chunky powerhouse that don't take no crap from cans! lol


----------



## bingo

[quote name="Port boy" post="1393484" timestamp="1585961116"]

Baby thumpers first kill[/quotethat looks comfy ???? beauty ]


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Baby thumpers first kill[/quotethat looks comfy beauty ]


 It's a nice frame John solid shooter


----------



## 31610

Kottonmouth said:


> Honestly its very comfortable for such a small guy. I was worried immediately after ordering it that the size would be an issue but it fits my hand almost as good as some of my homemades.


Thanks man for your reply m8 very helpful


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Another cut with .177 bbs


----------



## jhm757

SLINGDUDE said:


> Another cut with .177 bbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200404_151118.jpg


That must take some time to cut a can with BB's


----------



## jhm757

Got the Mtn Dew with 27 shots from the Scout XT. It was a stubborn one that can, it did not seem to want to separate!


----------



## bingo

Got 3 down today dry for afew hours 8 and 9.5 mix up ????????


----------



## SLINGDUDE

jhm757 said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another cut with .177 bbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200404_151118.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That must take some time to cut a can with BB's
Click to expand...

Yeah it does and my thumb on my pouch hand definitely needs a break. This one was kinda tough because i blew out the middle fairly quickly and had a lot of shots go through the can without ever hitting metal. I had to change shooting angles a couple times but i eventually got one side separated and then kept hitting the thicker bottom until it tore the other side off. Not like i really had anything better to do today haha


----------



## jhm757

SLINGDUDE said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another cut with .177 bbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200404_151118.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> That must take some time to cut a can with BB's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it does and my thumb on my pouch hand definitely needs a break. This one was kinda tough because i blew out the middle fairly quickly and had a lot of shots go through the can without ever hitting metal. I had to change shooting angles a couple times but i eventually got one side separated and then kept hitting the thicker bottom until it tore the other side off. Not like i really had anything better to do today haha
Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean about blowing out the middle of the can. That is what happened to me today with the Mtn Dew. The whole middle gone just the sides left and they were hard to hit, lots of shots just going thru the hole.


----------



## meltonactual

Posting this kill mainly just to show off the shred. This was the first can cut that I counted. The score was a huge 84 shots / 70 hits with 1/4 inch shot. That's the H.A.C.K. (Homemade Aluminum Can Killer) hanging next to the kill.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Wow, awesome start to the month everyone! I got bit by the builder's bug these past couple of days and been working on a shooter. I'll get some kills in tomorrow!

Sling-On!


----------



## Colorado CJ

First can cut!

Shot from 38 feet (forgot to measure until after I cut, should have been 33 feet for the rules). It took 35 shots to cut. I probably missed a dozen times when it started to hang by a small piece and was facing sideways to me.

I used my new Scorpion that I got in the mail yesterday and 7/16 steel shot.

Man that was fun!










Here's where I was shooting from.


----------



## Covert5

Colorado CJ said:


> First can cut!
> Shot from 38 feet (forgot to measure until after I cut, should have been 33 feet for the rules). It took 35 shots to cut. I probably missed a dozen times when it started to hang by a small piece and was facing sideways to me.
> 
> I used my new Scorpion that I got in the mail yesterday and 7/16 steel shot.
> Man that was fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's where I was shooting from.


Welcome Colorado CJ and congrats on your first can cut! It's a great feeling that never gets old! Nice shooter!! Great purchase! The addiction is real! Lol


----------



## Covert5

Okay guys! Here's a sneak peek at what I have been working on for the last couple of days. I call it "The Wedge." It's not finished yet and it's not perfect, but I just had to band her up and shoot her! I'm really excited and pleased at how she turned out. Once I am fully done, I will post my build pics and close-up on a separate thread.

I killed three with "The Wedge" all with 3/8 steelys. First at 17 shots, second at 25 shots, and third at 17 shots again. I would say a good test run with this baby!

Sling-On!


----------



## Colorado CJ

Gave it another go (or two), this time at the correct 33 ft.

First can took 28 shots to cut.










Second can took 16 shots to cut!



I rarely drink pop, maybe 1-2 times a week. At this rate I'll be rooting through garbage to find more cans, or take up drinking fizzy water.


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shoot'n Colorado CJ!!! I thought that was a telescope dome in your backyard! I wasnt sure until I saw your avatar!


----------



## Colorado CJ

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shoot'n Colorado CJ!!! I thought that was a telescope dome in your backyard! I wasnt sure until I saw your avatar!


Thanks! Yeah, one of my other hobbies (obsession really) is Astrophotography. I built the dome and finished installing it a couple months ago. It is a HUGE amount of fun to use on a clear night.

Tonight I'm going to try to image Comet Atlas, then move on to the Needle Galaxy.


----------



## Covert5

Okay guys one more kill! I'm just having way too much fun with the wedge! This time oriented like a mantis using 3/8 steelys and killed at 15 shots!


----------



## skarrd

got out to shoot today,between rain showers,started off with the grey bands and 5/8s marbles,started out well then started hitting all over then on the last shot,band ripped completely,so right at 44 shots,switched over to some SS reds [rock chuckers i think] and blasted the second can with 1/2 in marbles [daisys],31 shots,dented the cans pretty good before they actually started cutting,now for tomorroh i'm gonna try something different,[yes,i ran out of soda cans],so it should be interesting


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Okay guys! Here's a sneak peek at what I have been working on for the last couple of days. I call it "The Wedge." It's not finished yet and it's not perfect, but I just had to band her up and shoot her! I'm really excited and pleased at how she turned out. Once I am fully done, I will post my build pics and close-up on a separate thread.
> 
> I killed three with "The Wedge" all with 3/8 steelys. First at 17 shots, second at 25 shots, and third at 17 shots again. I would say a good test run with this baby!
> 
> Sling-On!


That is an interesting design my friend,and apparently a good hitter


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Two more from yesterday. Four today. Toooobs!


----------



## jhm757

52* and sunny out today, so I decided to move the catchbox outside.

So this is my first can actually cut at a full 33' instead of the 28' of my basement range. You wouldn't think 5' could make that much difference but it did seem to be harder to hit. Hopefully it will get easier as I get used to the extra distance.

Shooting the Scout XT with 3/8" steel.


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys! Here's a sneak peek at what I have been working on for the last couple of days. I call it "The Wedge." It's not finished yet and it's not perfect, but I just had to band her up and shoot her! I'm really excited and pleased at how she turned out. Once I am fully done, I will post my build pics and close-up on a separate thread.
> I killed three with "The Wedge" all with 3/8 steelys. First at 17 shots, second at 25 shots, and third at 17 shots again. I would say a good test run with this baby!
> Sling-On!
> 
> 
> 
> That is an interesting design my friend,and apparently a good hitter
Click to expand...

Thanks bro! Its gonna take a little more time for me to finish! I'm dig'n the ones you made too bro! Im Like'n the chunky maple pfs and the Goliath! Awesome work!


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> First can with the new homemade PFS. The Tiger!
> 
> Took 54 shots to make the cut with 3/8" steel. It does shoot better than that shot count would suggest. Can was mostly cut after 25 shots just couldn't seem to make the shots needed to finish it!


Jhm757, awesome Lil tiger you got there! Pfs is always a blast to shoot!


----------



## jhm757

Another one outdoors. This time with the first PFS I made. I was actually shooting better with this than I was with the Scout, maybe just getting used to the longer range.

Shooting 3/8" steel with the PFS


----------



## Kottonmouth

Got 8 today. Cut one into 3 pieces on the last shot! Cut one with 5 shots! All were cut with 3/8ths steel using my Scout.


----------



## jhm757

Three more with the Scout outside at 33'. I started out the day really struggling with the Scout.

Don't know why, I was shooting the PFS really good.

The first one of this session, the Old Milwaukee, took somewhere around 50 shots, lots of misses.

Up next was the A&W that one took 32 shots and towards the end I seemed to be getting back to shooting the Scout pretty good.

And I finished up this session with the a Busch Light and *was* back to shooting good!!!

I took the Busch Light out with 11 hits and 2 misses for a total of 13 shots!!

All with 3/8" steel.


----------



## Colorado CJ

3 more at the shop today. Shot with a Scout LT and a Scorpion with 7/16" steel


----------



## Covert5

Kottonmouth said:


> Got 8 today. Cut one into 3 pieces on the last shot! Cut one with 5 shots! All were cut with 3/8ths steel using my Scout.


Awesome massacre Kottonmouth! I like your setup! Which scout were you shooting?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Baby thumpers first kill


Awwww. I bet you are a proud Papa!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Kottonmouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got 6 this evening. The Pepsi's and Dr. Pepper with 3/8 steel sling with my scout, and the cheerwine met my Dead Ringer with .177 bbs took a bit but it was fun!
> 
> 
> 
> what do u think of the dead ringer ? Does your hand fit ok for a small frame .
Click to expand...

PB! I loved the heck out of my Dead Ringer but wanted it a little bigger. MakoPat came to my rescue and cut me a core that was larger, then I made it fatter. I think I then gave my D. Ringer to MattW. The backside has the gripcoin.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Kottonmouth said:


> Had to bag one more for the night. This time with "Sloth". He's a chunky powerhouse that don't take no crap from cans! lol


Excellent! I like it when creatures jump out of the wood!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Okay guys! Here's a sneak peek at what I have been working on for the last couple of days. I call it "The Wedge." It's not finished yet and it's not perfect, but I just had to band her up and shoot her! I'm really excited and pleased at how she turned out. Once I am fully done, I will post my build pics and close-up on a separate thread.
> 
> I killed three with "The Wedge" all with 3/8 steelys. First at 17 shots, second at 25 shots, and third at 17 shots again. I would say a good test run with this baby!
> 
> Sling-On!


Oh boy! Good on you C5! I think I see where you are going here!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kottonmouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got 6 this evening. The Pepsi's and Dr. Pepper with 3/8 steel sling with my scout, and the cheerwine met my Dead Ringer with .177 bbs took a bit but it was fun!
> 
> 
> 
> what do u think of the dead ringer ? Does your hand fit ok for a small frame .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PB! I loved the heck out of my Dead Ringer but wanted it a little bigger. MakoPat came to my rescue and cut me a core that was larger, then I made it fatter. I think I then gave my D. Ringer to MattW. The backside has the gripcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hey Mo, I remember that one! Your dead ringer collab with MakoPat was awesome! Awesome idea with the grip coin!


----------



## Covert5

MOJAVE MO said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys! Here's a sneak peek at what I have been working on for the last couple of days. I call it "The Wedge." It's not finished yet and it's not perfect, but I just had to band her up and shoot her! I'm really excited and pleased at how she turned out. Once I am fully done, I will post my build pics and close-up on a separate thread.
> I killed three with "The Wedge" all with 3/8 steelys. First at 17 shots, second at 25 shots, and third at 17 shots again. I would say a good test run with this baby!
> Sling-On!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy! Good on you C5! I think I see where you are going here!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Mo! I'm hoping this comes out the way I envisioned it!


----------



## Covert5

Man this one was a pain in the arse! Finally got it in 30 shots with the Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork using 3/8 steelys.


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> Man this one was a pain in the arse! Finally got it in 30 shots with the Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork using 3/8 steelys.


Yeah it's tough when the middle is gone and the sides didn't rip. 
Is that a right hand hold bonegrip?


----------



## bingo

Wee natty done 2,today had to get a light 2 see the 2 cans mix of 8 and 9,5 steels ????????


----------



## 31610

A couple


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man this one was a pain in the arse! Finally got it in 30 shots with the Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork using 3/8 steelys.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's tough when the middle is gone and the sides didn't rip.
> Is that a right hand hold bonegrip?
Click to expand...

Left hand hold brotha!


----------



## skarrd

only one today,and more like can shredding than cutting,lol. i shot the FrankenOPFS with 1/4 inch steelys,instinct only [not very good at that] for a test of self,as well as 1/4 in.took a couple hundred shots,almost 2 1/2 hours,with breaks,lunch,and chatting with the woman,lot of fun,starting to get the hang of the *instinct* thing down a little bit betterkeep working at it


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> only one today,and more like can shredding than cutting,lol. i shot the FrankenOPFS with 1/4 inch steelys,instinct only [not very good at that] for a test of self,as well as 1/4 in.took a couple hundred shots,almost 2 1/2 hours,with breaks,lunch,and chatting with the woman,lot of fun,starting to get the hang of the *instinct* thing down a little bit betterkeep working at it


Nice shred'n brotha! I like what you did with your FrankenOPFS! What type of finish did you put on it? Looks like it has some grip qualities to it.


----------



## jhm757

Cold and wet out today, rained last night. Thinking I need to make another catchbox to keep in the basement for rainy days. I did learn that the T-Shirts in my catchbox absorb the energy better when they are wet, not getting any bounce outs today.

The one with Scout took 20 shots. The PFS took 37 shots.


----------



## jhm757

Two more outside. One with the Little Tiger, and another one with the Scout.


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> only one today,and more like can shredding than cutting,lol. i shot the FrankenOPFS with 1/4 inch steelys,instinct only [not very good at that] for a test of self,as well as 1/4 in.took a couple hundred shots,almost 2 1/2 hours,with breaks,lunch,and chatting with the woman,lot of fun,starting to get the hang of the *instinct* thing down a little bit betterkeep working at it
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shred'n brotha! I like what you did with your FrankenOPFS! What type of finish did you put on it? Looks like it has some grip qualities to it.
Click to expand...

Thanks,its truck bed liner,it is grippy


----------



## skarrd

this one today,started on a second can but the Skeeters drove me in the house,although i did get to see my first Tiger Mosquito,DANG! they are Huge! at least 3/8s of an inch.had to look up what they were,thought it might have been mutated or something,lol


----------



## 31610

Only one


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> only one today,and more like can shredding than cutting,lol. i shot the FrankenOPFS with 1/4 inch steelys,instinct only [not very good at that] for a test of self,as well as 1/4 in.took a couple hundred shots,almost 2 1/2 hours,with breaks,lunch,and chatting with the woman,lot of fun,starting to get the hang of the *instinct* thing down a little bit betterkeep working at it
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shred'n brotha! I like what you did with your FrankenOPFS! What type of finish did you put on it? Looks like it has some grip qualities to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,its truck bed liner,it is grippy
Click to expand...

That looks cool bro! If what I have planned for my Wedge doesn't work, I will try that. Did you put it on the tips of the forks too? I wonder if that would tear up your bands.


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Only one


brown black ????


----------



## Kottonmouth

Covert5 said:


> Kottonmouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got 8 today. Cut one into 3 pieces on the last shot! Cut one with 5 shots! All were cut with 3/8ths steel using my Scout.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome massacre Kottonmouth! I like your setup! Which scout were you shooting?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kottonmouth

Using the Scout LT with Simpleshot 3/8ths black bands shooting ttf.


----------



## Kottonmouth

Okay I know the only stupid question is one not asked,but I feel kinda dumb right now lol. How do you guys reply back with the comment from the person you're responding to?


----------



## Covert5

Kottonmouth said:


> Okay I know the only stupid question is one not asked,but I feel kinda dumb right now lol. How do you guys reply back with the comment from the person you're responding to?


Just hit the quote button, the message will be pasted in the reply box and just type your reply under it.


----------



## Covert5

Nice kills guys. Wasn't able to shoot today. Will make it up tomorrow!


----------



## Kottonmouth

Covert5 said:


> Nice kills guys. Wasn't able to shoot today. Will make it up tomorrow!


Thanks brother. I love how helpful everyone here is.


----------



## Covert5

Killed four today! Used the Wedge oriented with the forks forward for the first three - First Coke @ 16 shots, Second Coke @ 12 shots, Third Monster @ 36 shots. The fourth I used the Wedge oriented with the forks up, the bands broke and followed it up with the Toucan for a total of 21 shots. I'm really luv'n the Wedge!


----------



## jhm757

Raining and cold outside today, so I had to set up a range in the basement again so when it is nasty out, like today, I still have someplace to shoot!

After getting the new basement range setup I got two with the Scout. First one with 27 shots, second one with 20 even.


----------



## 31610

Well one today it’s not the best out high wind and damp crap . It’s windy enough the flats r flapping in the wind haha probably a tube kinda day


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> only one today,and more like can shredding than cutting,lol. i shot the FrankenOPFS with 1/4 inch steelys,instinct only [not very good at that] for a test of self,as well as 1/4 in.took a couple hundred shots,almost 2 1/2 hours,with breaks,lunch,and chatting with the woman,lot of fun,starting to get the hang of the *instinct* thing down a little bit betterkeep working at it
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shred'n brotha! I like what you did with your FrankenOPFS! What type of finish did you put on it? Looks like it has some grip qualities to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,its truck bed liner,it is grippy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks cool bro! If what I have planned for my Wedge doesn't work, I will try that. Did you put it on the tips of the forks too? I wonder if that would tear up your bands.
Click to expand...

painted the whole frame then light sand [220] on the fork tips and groove edges


----------



## skarrd

Today,the can won,,,,,,took a chance shooting 5/8s marbles,9th shot fork hit,guess i will make another one.R.I.P. little blackie [name change from FrankenOPFS]


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> Today,the can won,,,,,,took a chance shooting 5/8s marbles,9th shot fork hit,guess i will make another one.R.I.P. little blackie [name change from FrankenOPFS]


well dude better the frame than your paw . Bad luck but it's like sacrificing to the sling gods


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Today,the can won,,,,,,took a chance shooting 5/8s marbles,9th shot fork hit,guess i will make another one.R.I.P. little blackie [name change from FrankenOPFS]


Nnnnnnoooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> only one today,and more like can shredding than cutting,lol. i shot the FrankenOPFS with 1/4 inch steelys,instinct only [not very good at that] for a test of self,as well as 1/4 in.took a couple hundred shots,almost 2 1/2 hours,with breaks,lunch,and chatting with the woman,lot of fun,starting to get the hang of the *instinct* thing down a little bit betterkeep working at it
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shred'n brotha! I like what you did with your FrankenOPFS! What type of finish did you put on it? Looks like it has some grip qualities to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,its truck bed liner,it is grippy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks cool bro! If what I have planned for my Wedge doesn't work, I will try that. Did you put it on the tips of the forks too? I wonder if that would tear up your bands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> painted the whole frame then light sand [220] on the fork tips and groove edges
Click to expand...

Cool thanks bro!


----------



## jhm757

Won't be shooting outside today!

Glad I got the range set up in the basement.


----------



## Covert5

First can of the day. Shooting was off. I rebranded the Wedge. Killed this can with 3/8 Steelys @ 65 shots.


----------



## Covert5

Went and shot my soft target and got 9 out of 10 shots. Then went for today's second can and killed it @ 10 shots!l with 3/8 steelys! Back on target!


----------



## jhm757

Shooting good in the basement range today. Don't know why some days I shoot much better than others.

The first can was cut with 16 shots 3/8" steels.

The second can after 7 shots the bottom was hanging and I was thinking one good shot on that bottom would rip it free. But the shot just cut right thru and left the bottom still hanging. And the next shot went almost thru the exact same hole.

It ended up taking a total of 12 shots of 3/8" steel to complete the cut!


----------



## Covert5

Third can for the day with the Wedge @ 31 shots with 3/8 steelys. The Wedge will be sitting out for a bit so I can finish her up!


----------



## Covert5

Had to do one more because I'm just having way to much fun with the Wedge! Fourth for the day @ 30 shots with 3/8 steelys.


----------



## jhm757

Yeah I had to go back for one more also!

Funny sometimes you can hit em and hit em and hit em some more and they just don't want to come apart.

This one took 35 shots with 3/8" steel!


----------



## 31610

jhm757 said:


> Shooting good in the basement range today. Don't know why some days I shoot much better than others.
> 
> The first can was cut with 16 shots 3/8" steels.
> 
> The second can after 7 shots the bottom was hanging and I was thinking one good shot on that bottom would rip it free. But the shot just cut right thru and left the bottom still hanging. And the next shot went almost thru the exact same hole.
> 
> It ended up taking a total of 12 shots of 3/8" steel to complete the cut!


haha Man U hit the button on that bottom shot


----------



## 31610

Trying out a frame I bin tinkering with .


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Trying out a frame I bin tinkering with .


Awesome chalice bro! Looks like she's kill'n it!


----------



## 31610

Thanks C5 wanted to make sure my band grooves were still deep enough. Seems to be ok one to the next step lol


----------



## skarrd

No cuts today,had to make another PFS,and mow the yards,,,,,cause its sposed to rain,Again,,,,,,whats the use of being stuck at home and cant shoot,lol


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> No cuts today,had to make another PFS,and mow the yards,,,,,cause its sposed to rain,Again,,,,,,whats the use of being stuck at home and cant shoot,lol


Rise PFS!!! RISE PFS!! RRRRIIIIISSSEEE!!

She looks comfy bro awesome work!


----------



## jhm757

Three in the basement range this morning.

First one took 25 shots and came apart in 3 pieces on the last shot.

Next was the big Keystone Light. The aluminum in that can was definitely heavier than your normal can. Plus it was another one that I cut a big hole thru and a number of shots just went thru that hole. It took 35 shots to make the cut, but when it did come apart the bottom half of the can stuck to the backstop. I think it is cool when that happens!

The last one was just a stubborn can. I shredded it but it didn't want to come apart! It took 47 shots!


----------



## jhm757

One more, this time outside.

It was snowing this morning but the sun came out this afternoon. It is still only 45* and breezy.

Got this one with 27 shots, 3/8" steels.


----------



## 31610

Maple ???? monster got 2 and almost have the Sapporo bottle done ! Some shot going through the centre haha fun fun


----------



## Covert5

Killed this one with my Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork with 3/8 steelys in 41 shots.


----------



## 31610

One for the Apple ????


----------



## 31610

Maple ???? top shot bin a long time knocked the dust off this bad boy


----------



## 31610

One for frame I got from flips poke a pig contest ????


----------



## 31610

Last one my range is at -1 and getting dark . Maple ???? chalice for one ☝


----------



## Kottonmouth

Got 6 this evening with the old Scout LT. Got too cold to go for anymore.


----------



## jhm757

Kottonmouth said:


> Got 6 this evening with the old Scout LT. Got too cold to go for anymore.


Wow! That's Cantastic!


----------



## jhm757

What? Everybody taking the day off for Easter?

57 degrees here today so I spent most of the day outside doing yard work. Won't be long I'll have to start mowing lawns.

But I did find time to cut 3 cans!


----------



## 31610

One so far today !


----------



## 31610

Maple ???? yew before dinner kill ????


----------



## Covert5

Just one today with my Toucan, 3/8 steelys @ 40 shots.


----------



## Covert5

Hey you guys, Bill Hays is setting up an online shooting tournament. I've done one of his before and they are a lot of fun and you will improve in your shooting. I encourage everyone on here to participate it sounds like some good fun!

Keep up the can kill'n massacre! You guys are doing great!

Sling-On!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Four more.


----------



## jhm757

I got one today in between doing spring lawn mower maintenance, and sawmill maintenance.


----------



## skarrd

Finally got some more 3/8s steel,so shot these today,those bubly cans are tough,36 shots,the second can was a mix,had a band failure and had to start over so 44 shots total,but cuttin with the Taurus sure felt good today,oh and got more cans,no more fighting with the winos for the roadside cans,LOL


----------



## devils son in law

Recycling with Popeye before work today! Many thanks to my good friend Ward aka Alfred E.M.


----------



## bingo

Afew nattys 3 cut today ????????


----------



## jhm757

2 outside today. Cold out, high of 42*F but I was outside doing yard work so I took a break and got 2.


----------



## Colorado CJ

First can cut with my new build, finished yesterday.

Man what a sweet shooter!

10 shots total (2 of those misses).


----------



## 31610

One down today


----------



## jhm757

Snowing today in upstate NY. So shooting in the basement. Got 2.

First picture, all I can say is Ouch! :blush:


----------



## Colorado CJ

3 more today at the shop.

9 Shots, 16 shots and 25 shots (thing was hanging by a string but wouldn't break)


----------



## Covert5

Man I've been so jealous of you guys the past couple of days. Couldn't get in any kills because I've been so tired after work. I'm off the next couple of days and it's killer time!

Killed these three today. First one with my Toucan @ 29 shots, second with my Bonegrip PFS Flex @ 9 shots, and third with my Bonegrip PFS Flex again @ 15 shots. Man I forgot how much I love shoot'n my Bonegrip PFS Flex!

Sling-On my friends!


----------



## Covert5

Colorado CJ said:


> First can cut with my new build, finished yesterday.Man what a sweet shooter! 10 shots total (2 of those misses).


Awesome build bro! That is a wicked frame and solid shoot'n!


----------



## Colorado CJ

Covert5 said:


> Colorado CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> First can cut with my new build, finished yesterday.Man what a sweet shooter! 10 shots total (2 of those misses).
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome build bro! That is a wicked frame and solid shoot'n!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I should have picked this up years ago, never knew slingshots could be so much fun!


----------



## jhm757

Still pretty chilly 45*F today.

But I got 2 outside with the Beech Natty!

First one was a big 24oz hard ice tea lemonade than was shot away to almost nothing left before it finally left go.

Getting low on cans again, gonna have to go looking for more roadside cans.


----------



## skarrd

got these 2 yesterday,forgot about the backyard targets,lol.was out washing the dogs and thought Hmmm,35 feet,3/8s steelsTBGs


----------



## jhm757

Got 1 more in the basement shooting the Little Tiger PFS 3/4 butterfly!


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Got 1 more in the basement shooting the Little Tiger PFS 3/4 butterfly!


That littler tiger pfs is cool man!


----------



## 31610

2 today ????


----------



## Covert5

Killed these three today with the Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork.

First @ 29 shots, second @ 56 shots. I went back to my soft spinner and found out what I was doing wrong with my release. Third @ 19 shots.


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> 2 today


Dang bro that is such a beautiful thumper!


----------



## 31610

Shane makes a awesome frame C5 it’s nice ! I have a band set busted on it already haha


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Shane makes a awesome frame C5 it's nice ! I have a band set busted on it already haha


Yah I have to hit him up for one for sure!


----------



## jhm757

Shooting in the Basement today, only 36*F outside today. Cold for this time of year.

Got 2 with the Little Tiger PFS shooting 3/4 butterfly.

Getting lots of hand slap today, wasn't getting that yesterday, I must be drawing back more putting extra energy into the bands.


----------



## bingo

Cut 3 today with this little natty was cutting them quick with this natty 3 down in a hour or so 9.5s and 8s mix up


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Three more.


----------



## skarrd

none today just wind and rain.....


----------



## 31610

One two day . With the Ttfumper


----------



## bingo

1 for the little mule and 8 2 for the natty with 9.5s ????????


----------



## bingo

Another 1 each before dark ????


----------



## jhm757

Warmer today mid 50's but now it's raining, so shooting in the basement again today.

Got 2 roadside finds with the Scout shooting the 3/8" steel.


----------



## Covert5

My kill for today. Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork, 3/8 steelys @ 30 shots.


----------



## bingo

1st of the day wer natty and 8 steels ????????


----------



## Covert5

Squeezed this one in today. Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork


----------



## 31610

My ssotm pfs for 1


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> My ssotm pfs for 1


 that's an awesome pfs bro! Great job! How do you like shoot'n your clay ammo?


----------



## Covert5

PB, I just saw your clay finger slide. That's cool bro!


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ssotm pfs for 1
> 
> 
> 
> that's an awesome pfs bro! Great job! How do you like shoot'n your clay ammo? Did you roll all those by hand?
Click to expand...

 I made the 1/2 inch ones with bamboo finger slides and the 3/8 with fingers . The .5 go not bad from the lizard fly pretty straight the 3/8 go wicked from the 1636 frameless rig . Hey u want to laugh I had a 3/8 clay ball and I had 1742 tubes on pfs I shot there was a cloud of dust I thought the ball could not handle the power of tubes . Well nope I fork hit I spiting dust . Man I have not fork hit a pfs long time good job it was only clay lol


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> PB, I just saw your clay finger slide. That's cool bro!


 I have shot some of it into catch barrel at the leather spinner and it's fine u can keep shooting it . But hit something hard it's a dust ball it's kinda cool fun stuff


----------



## Covert5

PB, LMAO, yeah bro clay is a lot of fun. I shoot the pre-made ones with my frameless 1632 set up and my clone. They fly surprisingly well. The furthest I hit it a target with them was 60 ft.


----------



## skarrd

Got some sunshine and warmth today,so after cleaning up limbs and debris,got a couple kills in,31 shots and 34 shots,3/8s steels,at 33 ft and 35 feet


----------



## bingo

Minced this Stella with a new natty ????????


----------



## bingo

And another ???? she shooting well


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Been a while since I've been on this thread but I'm back lol 1 more down! Love this parasite from Ibojoe!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Another 2 down the nattys shared theses 2 ????????


----------



## Covert5

Nice run bingo!


----------



## Covert5

Catapults and Carvings, nice kill and beautiful sling!


----------



## Covert5

Awesome kills Skarrd! Glad you got some sunshine bro!


----------



## skarrd

shortened up the bands on this one and attacked 2 tall cans,destroyed them with 33 shots and [surprisingly] 28 shots 3/8s steels,definatly feeling better with the shorter bands


----------



## jhm757

The Little Tiger is a Beast!

Shooting in the basement again today. The weather outside is crazy, wind chill low 20's F.

This was my last can. I need to go for a ride and look for roadside cans.


----------



## bingo

1st and 2nd cans to the nattys 8 steels ????????


----------



## jhm757

Went for a ride looking for roadside cans. Most of what I found were the large 24oz cans. People drinking the big beers these days. Effects of social distancing?

First one was a tough can, took about 40 shots, very few misses.

Next one the Miller Lite. I thought I had a good chance to make another 3 shot cut! The first 2 shots split the can real good 2/3rds the way up from the bottom. So I thought 1 good shot to the bottom with a marble might finish the cut.

I made the shot I wanted, but it didn't happen, close but no cigar. Ended up taking a total of 7 shots to make the cut.


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shoot'n guys! Looks like this month is gonna have a high count!


----------



## Covert5

Jhm757, I'm glad you are liking pfs! Great finds with those larger cans. You can actually get more creative with those larger cans and slice them up in three parts!


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> Jhm757, I'm glad you are liking pfs! Great finds with those larger cans. You can actually get more creative with those larger cans and slice them up in three parts!


Challenge accepted!

Hung another 24oz can. Cut the bottom off. Then cut the top off!

Just noticed this one was actually a 25oz can.


----------



## Covert5

Awesome! Here's my can cut into 3 pieces today!


----------



## jhm757

Got a couple more this morning with the Little Tiger!


----------



## devils son in law

Popeye and I were in the basement this morning. Sure would be nice to shoot outside, if and when spring ever arrives.


----------



## Colorado CJ

7 cans yesterday and today with my new build.


----------



## 31610

One down with my new sling . Thanks C5


----------



## jhm757

The Wife is worried there is going to be a meat shortage, so we got masked and gloved up and went out and stocked up our now filled to capacity freezers. Then on the way home I took some back roads and gathered up some more roadside cans!

Cold out this evening but at least it wasn't raining or snowing!

So I got one outside with the Little Tiger PFS. Shredded it before it finally came apart!


----------



## 31610

4 more with the dead ringer and thumper .


----------



## 31610

Opps


----------



## 31610

O boy sorry guys


----------



## Covert5

Awesome Portboy!! I'm glad it got to you safely bro! How do you like the Deadringer? How was chasing Lil quackshot around lol!


----------



## Covert5

Colorado CJ said:


> 7 cans yesterday and today with my new build.


Nice massacre and awesome build bro!


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> The Wife is worried there is going to be a meat shortage, so we got masked and gloved up and went out and stocked up our now filled to capacity freezers. Then on the way home I took some back roads and gathered up some more roadside cans!
> 
> Cold out this evening but at least it wasn't raining or snowing!
> 
> So I got one outside with the Little Tiger PFS. Shredded it before it finally came apart!


Awesome double play! Stocked up on meat and cans!


----------



## Covert5

My kill today with the Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork with 3/8 steelys.


----------



## 31610

Port boy said:


> O boy sorry guys


cool little frame C5 I like it a lot . The little duck is hilarious to shot at I have some vids shooting him but having trouble with utube


----------



## Covert5

Lol! I'm glad you are having fun with both bro! Happy sling'n! I'm looking forward to those vids lol!


----------



## jhm757

After reading this topic: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/123484-why-are-chinese-pouches-so-small/

And reading about the pinch ball method many Chinese use, I decided to give it a try. So I put a set of the Chinese bands with the tiny pouch on my Axiom Ocularis.

It actually worked quite well, I pinched the ball between my thumb and middle finger. It is hard on the finger tips, but I managed to cut the can with about 20 shots and only a few misses.

I was shooting the Axiom Ocularis 3/4 butterfly with 3/8" steel.

Oh! And the last shot stuck the can bottom to the backstop! Cool!


----------



## Covert5

Awesome bro! I gotta try that out!


----------



## jhm757

Can conservation.

Made a second cut on the big 25oz can I cut the bottom off this morning.

Using the D&Q and the Chinese bands and tiny pouch that came with it. Shooting 3/8" steel 3/4 butterfly and using the pinch ball method of holding the ammo and not the pouch.

Seems to be working well for me!


----------



## 31610

Was a fast one :-(


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> After reading this topic: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/123484-why-are-chinese-pouches-so-small/
> 
> And reading about the pinch ball method many Chinese use, I decided to give it a try. So I put a set of the Chinese bands with the tiny pouch on my Axiom Ocularis.
> 
> It actually worked quite well, I pinched the ball between my thumb and middle finger. It is hard on the finger tips, but I managed to cut the can with about 20 shots and only a few misses.
> 
> I was shooting the Axiom Ocularis 3/4 butterfly with 3/8" steel.
> 
> Oh! And the last shot stuck the can bottom to the backstop! Cool!


I tried it too against my spinner target. I agree it works surprisingly well. I started close and then moved further away because I was shooting in my apartment and I was afraid of flyers. I couldn't wait till morning to try it out lol. It is hard on the finger tips. I think this is definitely meant for target shooting and not for heavy bands set ups. I also tried it with my Bonegrip PFS Flex and it also worked. You got to tweak the ammo.

I'm gonna try some cans tomorrow!


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this topic: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/123484-why-are-chinese-pouches-so-small/
> 
> And reading about the pinch ball method many Chinese use, I decided to give it a try. So I put a set of the Chinese bands with the tiny pouch on my Axiom Ocularis.
> 
> It actually worked quite well, I pinched the ball between my thumb and middle finger. It is hard on the finger tips, but I managed to cut the can with about 20 shots and only a few misses.
> 
> I was shooting the Axiom Ocularis 3/4 butterfly with 3/8" steel.
> 
> Oh! And the last shot stuck the can bottom to the backstop! Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it too against my spinner target. I agree it works surprisingly well. I started close and then moved further away because I was shooting in my apartment and I was afraid of flyers. I couldn't wait till morning to try it out lol. It is hard on the finger tips. I think this is definitely meant for target shooting and not for heavy bands set ups. I also tried it with my Bonegrip PFS Flex and it also worked. You got to tweak the ammo.
> 
> I'm gonna try some cans tomorrow!
Click to expand...

I was afraid to try it with the PFS.


----------



## jhm757

Finally got a warm and sunny day today!

Worked most of the day bringing logs out of the woods for the sawmill.

Took time to get one with the Little Tiger PFS.

When the sun hits it right the curly grain of the Tiger Maple shows up nice!


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this topic: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/123484-why-are-chinese-pouches-so-small/
> 
> And reading about the pinch ball method many Chinese use, I decided to give it a try. So I put a set of the Chinese bands with the tiny pouch on my Axiom Ocularis.
> 
> It actually worked quite well, I pinched the ball between my thumb and middle finger. It is hard on the finger tips, but I managed to cut the can with about 20 shots and only a few misses.
> 
> I was shooting the Axiom Ocularis 3/4 butterfly with 3/8" steel.
> 
> Oh! And the last shot stuck the can bottom to the backstop! Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it too against my spinner target. I agree it works surprisingly well. I started close and then moved further away because I was shooting in my apartment and I was afraid of flyers. I couldn't wait till morning to try it out lol. It is hard on the finger tips. I think this is definitely meant for target shooting and not for heavy bands set ups. I also tried it with my Bonegrip PFS Flex and it also worked. You got to tweak the ammo.
> I'm gonna try some cans tomorrow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was afraid to try it with the PFS.
Click to expand...

Yah I only tried it with my Bonegrip PFS Flex because it's indestructible.


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Finally got a warm and sunny day today!
> 
> Worked most of the day bringing logs out of the woods for the sawmill.
> 
> Took time to get one with the Little Tiger PFS.
> 
> When the sun hits it right the curly grain of the Tiger Maple shows up nice!


Yah bro that's some beautiful grain!


----------



## Covert5

I shot with my small pouch holding only the ammo and I killed this can @ 20 shots too. I'm kinda liking this style of shooting. I'm gonna try to section it one more time!


----------



## 31610

Think I had 3 lol but here is the pics haha


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Think I had 3 lol but here is the pics haha


haha ????????????????


----------



## skarrd

one of those days,couldnt hit the side of a barn,from inside the barn,but got 2 with the jellybean,shots were in the 40s


----------



## Covert5

Sectioned as much as I could. Mostly shredded pieces from what's left. I might be shooting holding the ammo with small pouches more often!


----------



## jhm757

skarrd said:


> one of those days,couldnt hit the side of a barn,from inside the barn,but got 2 with the jellybean,shots were in the 40s


Yeah I have those days too. Hate it when that happens!


----------



## jhm757

Got one this morning with the D&Q shooting 3/8" steel 3/4 butterfly pinch ball method.


----------



## jhm757

Got another one this time with the Scout shooting 3/8" steel 3/4 Butterfly pinch ball method.

First picture is after 3 shots and it still took me 21 to finish the cut!

I will cut this big can a second time later.


----------



## skarrd

gonna have to give that pinch ball shooting another try


----------



## BushpotChef

Man you guys are really knocking out the tin foil!


----------



## 31610

Got 2 one came with extra target


----------



## BushpotChef

Took a little personal time today to cut a couple. Haven't been shooting much in the last week but having a good time when Im able to get out.


----------



## BushpotChef

Took a little personal time today to cut a couple. Haven't been shooting much in the last week but having a good time when Im able to get out.


----------



## jhm757

First up was a second cut on the big can from yesterday. And then 2 more.

Pinch ball is working well for me. My accuracy deteriorates as my finger tips get sore, but I do seem to be able to switch between my index and middle fingers without changing point of impact so I can shoot longer before it gets too bad. I imagine my finger tips will toughen up if I keep shooting this way.


----------



## Covert5

I was practicing my pinch ball, when this happened! Three band breaks! At least I was able to squeeze in a can cut with a combined effort. It was also a combo of 5/16 and 3/8 steelys. I found shooting 5/16 steelys, pinch ball method, my fingertips hurt less.


----------



## jhm757

Got 1 this morning with the Little Tiger PFS shooting 7/16" steel 3/4 butterfly with Keedo the Cat spectating!


----------



## skarrd

Gave the pinch ball shooting a try yesterday,does make your fingertips sore,missed the first 9 shots,then had a pouch/band failure at 19 shots,finished with 11 more shots,had 15 hits with 5/8s marblesand yellow PP tapered ,then TBG straights 3/4 inch to finish.Extremely accurate way of TTF shooting,at least for me. Now gotta work on the fingertips


----------



## StringSlap

Had a decent shooting session today. Cheated a bit because I'm using 1/2" clay!


----------



## Covert5

Practiced the pinch ball today and this can got in the way!


----------



## luk

33feet (10m) and ~1/4 (7mm) steel. It was a very stubborn can... :banghead:


----------



## 31610

Two


----------



## jhm757

Raining this morning so shooting in the 28' basement range.

Got 2 with the D&Q shooting 3/8" steel 3/4 butterfly pinch ball method.

Finger tips are starting to get used to this style of holding ammo, still getting sore after shooting for awhile but not nearly as much as when I first started.

Shredded the first can!

Second can was another big one so I cut the bottom off and will cut the top off later.

Bottom of the can stuck to the backstop when it came off. Love that!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Only three since my last post in this thread.


----------



## 31610

Ttf kinda day


----------



## jhm757

I made a second cut on the big can from earlier today with the Scout XT shooting 3/8" steel pinch ball.

And then a third cut on the same can using the D&Q shooting 3/8" steel pinch ball!


----------



## jhm757

And one more with a new set of bands on the D&Q, last set was tearing at the pouch after the last can.

Finger tips are getting used to pinch ball. Only a little sore tonight.


----------



## 31610

Rain putting a end to shooting today . But I got one


----------



## jhm757

I have been wanting to try tubes so I ordered some 1745 GM&BW tubes from Amazon and made up a set of sudo taper tubes for my Axiom Ocularis. They seemed to be working well and I cut the can with 21 shots, but then I noticed the tubes were starting to tear already, bummer! Don't know why this would happen after so few shots.

Then I switched to the D&Q and got another one.


----------



## jhm757

Replaced the bad tube on the Axiom Ocularis and got 2 more. Tubes seem to be holding up OK now. Maybe just a bad spot on the beginning of the roll.


----------



## Covert5

Awesome Jhm757! Great shoot'n! I love tubes! Did you shoot pinch ball too?


----------



## Covert5

Allright guys! A couple of hours left for April! I'm gonna try to squeeze in a couple more kills and I should also have the tally up by tomorrow!


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> Awesome Jhm757! Great shoot'n! I love tubes! Did you shoot pinch ball too?


I did for awhile but the pouch was too big so I switched to normal style.


----------



## Covert5

Last two for April.


----------



## jhm757

Three to start the month of May! All with the D&Q shooting 3/8" steel, 3/4 butterfly, pinch ball method.

First was 19 shots, second was 16 shots, third was 19 shots.


----------



## jhm757

Two more with the Little Tiger shooting 7/16" steel 3/4 butterfly.

First one 25 shots, second one 13 shots!


----------



## skarrd

first day of shooting in a while,rebanded the H.O.D.A,D. clone with black .7 SS latex,and broke out the newly finished hodad clone Jr. with TBG,both 3/4 inch straight cuts,8 inch active with3/8s steels,didnt count shots but both in the low 30's.Great Day today


----------



## Covert5

Okay guys here is the can count for April! Great job you guys! 
Any discrepancies on your can count, let me know and I'll fix it!

April

C5 - 30
*Bingo - 25

*Jhm757 - 59 5 shot kill w/same ammo
3 shots w/ 2- 3/8 steelys and 1 marble

*Skarrd - 15
*Portboy - 37
*Slingdude - 27

*Kottonmouth - 25 5 shot kill with 3/8 steelys

Joseph_curwen - 1
Meltonactual - 1
*Colorado CJ - 17
Devils son in law- 2
Catapults and carving - 1
Stringslap - 1
Luk - 1

It's hard to believe we are done with the first quarter of the year! I hope you guys are having fun! Thank you guys for joining me on this challenge so far! Thanks for sharing what we are all shooting, making, and the different styles of shooting that we are all trying.

Those of you guys with a star, got in the double digits in April, you guys are entered in the Sling Wheel of Fortune! Stay tuned for the winner and the prize!

Sling-On my friends!


----------



## Covert5

Also starting this month, if you kill those extra large cans (23 oz or more) and cut them twice, They will count as 2 cans since we are spending a little more time on them.

Happy sling'n!


----------



## 31610

Ya make me laugh C5 the sling of fortune to cool m8 . Man the only dude I have seen double cut a can is you  . Did u not have a vid of that few years ago ? Well thanks C5 for all your doing man


----------



## 31610

Nothing like a fresh set of bands ammo all sorted out and a cleaned out catch barrel . Now figure out a double cut king can ;-)


----------



## jhm757

Port boy said:


> Nothing like a fresh set of bands ammo all sorted out and a cleaned out catch barrel . Now figure out a double cut king can ;-)


You got to try to cut the bottom off first, so you leave enough to make the second cut near the top.


----------



## jhm757

The Double Cut!

The 25oz Michelob Ultra. First cut the bottom off. Then cut the top off!

Shooting the D&Q with 3/8" steel, 3/4 butterfly, pinch ball.


----------



## 31610

Well I followed the doctors orders as u can see definitely never used a scalpel . One with the frameless


----------



## 31610

What’s up guys no one cutting today ?


----------



## bingo

Am back first cut with a mule 2nd cut got it cut twice this can with the natty ????????


----------



## bingo

3rd cut and last today with Shanes heavy hitter frame and 9.5mm steels ????????


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> 3rd cut and last today with Shanes heavy hitter frame and 9.5mm steels


glad to see ya back buddy using some Canadian made frames lol nice shooting bro


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd cut and last today with Shanes heavy hitter frame and 9.5mm steels
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see ya back buddy using some Canadian made frames lol nice shooting bro
Click to expand...

thanks bro ????????


----------



## Covert5

Okay guys sorry I got a little busy with adult stuff and I got bitten by the builder's bug. I will be setting up the Sling Wheel of Fortune and have it posted by Thursday or Friday. In the mean time got these three today.


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Am back first cut with a mule 2nd cut got it cut twice this can with the natty


Awesome slice and dice bro!


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Ya make me laugh C5 the sling of fortune to cool m8 . Man the only dude I have seen double cut a can is you  . Did u not have a vid of that few years ago ? Well thanks C5 for all your doing man


Lol It was just a post of a double cut on a large Arizona ice tea can. You guys are slice'n and dice'n like it's nothin!


----------



## StringSlap

Some basement cutting with my Island Made Chalice. Light TBG bands with 3/8 steel.


----------



## jhm757

First up today was a big Budweiser. Cut it twice with the Scout XT shooting 3/8" steel, 3/4 butterfly, pinch ball.

Next was a skinny can, got that one with the D&Q shooting 3/8" steel, 3/4 butterfly, pinch ball.

Last one was a regular 12oz Labatt Blue Light. Got that one shooting the Little Tiger PFS with 7/16" steel, 3/4 butterfly.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Three since the start of May.


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya make me laugh C5 the sling of fortune to cool m8 . Man the only dude I have seen double cut a can is you  . Did u not have a vid of that few years ago ? Well thanks C5 for all your doing man
> 
> 
> 
> Lol It was just a post of a double cut on a large Arizona ice tea can. You guys are slice'n and dice'n like it's nothin!
Click to expand...

 man I use the 6mm steel with 12mm straight cut bands wow takes a lot of shots to double cut lol . Might have dip into a larger ball and cut a couple new bands . But I like the 6mm for back yard


----------



## bingo

1st up little natty gzk .66 ????????


----------



## bingo

Double cut again for the mule ????????


----------



## skarrd

these yesterday with the h.o.d.a.d. jr,and 3/8s steels,the Barqs cans are tough,but still kept them all in the mid 30's


----------



## bingo

This was my 3rd and last from tonight's cuttin forgot to post little natty .65 precise ????????


----------



## 31610

One lone can today


----------



## Ironarmknives

Flexing the pfs's 
Today 3:15am Heard a noise outside in the gallery went out to To seee cans everywhere lol 
Got two before I needed my coffee Think I might've only missed five shots out of both can rip with both PFS or both of these are by far my most to used shooters just got the red white and blue Bone Grip to match my wide fork Bone Grip I shoot a black flex every day but it's set up short tube speed so I needed muscle


----------



## bingo

1st of today with this natty


----------



## bingo

Weathers awesome ???? 1 before diner 8 steels ????


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> 1st of today with this natty


----------



## 31610

Lol not sure what I did there lol . Blazing with the lizard


----------



## bingo

Nice piece that ????????


----------



## bingo

The empty forgot to post this wee natty solid for cans ????????


----------



## Tree Man

Covert5 said:


> Okay guys! Here's a sneak peek at what I have been working on for the last couple of days. I call it "The Wedge." It's not finished yet and it's not perfect, but I just had to band her up and shoot her! I'm really excited and pleased at how she turned out. Once I am fully done, I will post my build pics and close-up on a separate thread.
> 
> I killed three with "The Wedge" all with 3/8 steelys. First at 17 shots, second at 25 shots, and third at 17 shots again. I would say a good test run with this baby!
> 
> Sling-On!


Yes, ill be needing some detailed pics please. Thank you.


----------



## devils son in law

Doing some recycling before work.


----------



## bingo

Another 2 for the natty and 1 for the hitter frame ????????


----------



## bingo

These are from today's cuttin last post was this evening cutting afew nattys ????????


----------



## StringSlap

I'm still loving this heavy hitter and tubes combo!


----------



## Covert5

StringSlap said:


> I'm still loving this heavy hitter and tubes combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cancut.jpeg


Awesome set up bro! Did you use two pouches folded for tabs? How bad is your bandslap if any?


----------



## StringSlap

Covert5 said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still loving this heavy hitter and tubes combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cancut.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome set up bro! Did you use two pouches folded for tabs? How bad is your bandslap if any?
Click to expand...

I'm using Harbor Freight welders glove leather for the tabs. Best I've found yet. Flexible and strong. No signs of stretching. No slap at all.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Five more.


----------



## Chadlee

Been killing some cans lately. Here’s a couple that didn’t take too many hits to cut. And one that just didn’t want to give up, but I won that battle in the end. The HDPE slingshot was made from @beanflip template. That thing shoots amazing.


----------



## Covert5

Chadlee! Awesome and welcome to the massacre!


----------



## Covert5

Duh! Funny story guys.

So the last couple of days, it's been super hot outside and I've been shooting inside my apartment. My shooting was way, way off. It was extreme! My shots were flying far to the left and sometimes they would just drop. I would have to really adjust my line of sight to compensate. At first I thought it was my release because I had recently experimented with the pinch ball method. I was thinking it messed up my regular release. Then I thought it was my pouch so I was changing my pouches. I thought maybe I had a bad batch of bands and changed them out. I couldn't figure it out! I was getting so frustrated. My wife was even seeing my frustration. Lol

My wife was maybe it's because you changed your way of shooting or maybe it's the fan. In our room we have an oscillating fan that sits next to my catchbox. I'm like nah I don't think the fan can do that because I was using 3/8 steel and I figured it was heavy enough that the fan couldn't really blow it off course.

To my surprise, I turned the fan off and my shots were dead on again! LMAO!! I was like really?!! I guess when shooting from 33 ft., the fan was strong enough to curve my ammo and also make it drop!

Back to kills tomorrow! Gotta play catch up! Lol

We have an oscillating fan in our room and it sat just to the right of my catchbox.


----------



## 31610

I can see the fan messing with your shots It’s bin windy here last while I mean u stretch the flats out and u get a tune my shots all gone crazy .


----------



## StringSlap

A bit off today. Had 4 or 5 misses that shouldn't have happened. Still stoked with the results I'm getting with this combo. Took 34 shots to cut this one.


----------



## StringSlap

Got the IslandMade chalice set up with tabs and tubes. Another success story! Cut this one in 28 shots.


----------



## jhm757

I've been busy working around the house, so had a few days off from shooting. But I'm back at it today!

First up was a very tough Bliss Double IPA, some kind of film wrap on the can that made it tough for the ammo to penetrate took 47 shots to make the cut!

Next up was the skinny White Claw. Cut that one with 17 shots!

Both done with the D&Q shooting 3/8" steel, 3/4 butterfly, pinch ball.


----------



## 31610

One so far


----------



## 31610

Well I got up to snow today getting a little sick of it ! Not the warmest on my range but I manned up for one more before darkness set in ????


----------



## Covert5

Okay guys thanks for your patience. Man I was having trouble uploading my video with the new youtube. It's a pain in the butt lol but here it is guys and gals!

Those of you who were in the double digits for your kills in April were entered into the Sling Wheel of Fortune!

It took several attempts to get a winner! Lol!

Thanks for participating guys and congratulations to the winner!


----------



## 31610

Haha my other user name is shoot again To cool C5 very nice of ya


----------



## Covert5

Killed 2 yesterday and 2 today!


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Haha my other user name is shoot again To cool C5 very nice of ya


Lol!! Good times!


----------



## 31610

Nice shooting C5 I need get a bone grip one day


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Nice shooting C5 I need get a bone grip one day


Yeah bro you have to man! You will not be disappointed!


----------



## bingo

Nice ???? congrats to the winner


----------



## 31610

One for the moms of the world ????


----------



## meltonactual

11 shots, 6 hits! Cut it with 3/8 steel. I'll never be able to do that again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Congratulations Slingdude! I will be sending you a PM bro!


----------



## 31610

Ok one last one for today no pic because it’s my entry to the ssotm like to try before I call done . But here is my material I used I made a lanyard bead to go with it . The bands r .58 gzk cut at 16mm with 1/4 steel just zips them straight through lol


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Ok one last one for today no pic because it's my entry to the ssotm like to try before I call done . But here is my material I used I made a lanyard bead to go with it . The bands r .58 gzk cut at 16mm with 1/4 steel just zips them straight through lol


looking forward to this one dude ????


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations Slingdude!!!


----------



## skarrd

H.O.D.A.D. clone this morning,33 shots,3/8s steel,and the Barnett this afternoon 41 shots 3/8s steel. cut the tubes off the barnett and put the SS rock chuckers on it,now it shoots straight just got to dial myself into it


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Ok one last one for today no pic because it's my entry to the ssotm like to try before I call done . But here is my material I used I made a lanyard bead to go with it . The bands r .58 gzk cut at 16mm with 1/4 steel just zips them straight through lol


Oooo nice bro! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## StringSlap

Congrats Slingdude!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Ok one last one for today no pic because it's my entry to the ssotm like to try before I call done . But here is my material I used I made a lanyard bead to go with it . The bands r .58 gzk cut at 16mm with 1/4 steel just zips them straight through lol


I almost see what you did right there! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

1st can cut today ????????


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Oh wow! Thank you very much for the challenge and the prize, C5. And thank you to the forum for your congrats.

No cuts for me in the last few days, but I will be back in action soon. Cheers!


----------



## StringSlap

A personal best for me today! IslandMade Thumper with 1842 and SS small micro fiber pouch (excellent pouch). Cut this in 14 shots! My love affair with tubes continues!


----------



## bingo

Just got this cut before the band started to rip 2nd cut for the day ????????


----------



## Covert5

Got this one today before work.


----------



## skarrd

just this one yesterday 38 shots,poison ivy acting up and my neice came for a visit,chewed my ear about off


----------



## jhm757

My last 2 cans, I will have to go hunt for more. They were both big cans so I cut them both twice.

First was the 23.5oz Mikes Harder Lemonade. Next was a 24oz Keystone Light.

All the cutting was done in my 28' basement range, (windy and snowing again here in Upstate New York, crazy weather for May!) with the Little Tiger PFS shooting 7/16" steel 3/4 butterfly.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

5 more for my May tally.


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> My last 2 cans, I will have to go hunt for more. They were both big cans so I cut them both twice.
> 
> First was the 23.5oz Mikes Harder Lemonade. Next was a 24oz Keystone Light.
> 
> All the cutting was done in my 28' basement range, (windy and snowing again here in Upstate New York, crazy weather for May!) with the Little Tiger PFS shooting 7/16" steel 3/4 butterfly.


Nice shoot'n bro! That tiger is killing 'em good!


----------



## bingo

Favourite natty today and some black gzk band a found from last year this is a personal best cut this can in less than 25 shots put 5 9.5s in pocket before a started on this cut happy days ????????


----------



## bingo

Cut number 2 alot more shots on this one ????????


----------



## bingo

Change of scenery for you guys shooting ttf and a bud can 8 steels ????


----------



## bingo

Change of scenery for you guys shooting ttf and a bud can 8 steels ????


----------



## bingo

On fire ???? today ????????


----------



## 31610

The Epee slayed two tonight loving it


----------



## bingo

Nice that dude


----------



## bingo

This was the last a cut this twice last of the night before darkness ????????


----------



## skarrd

yesterday and today,since i put flats on it i just cant put it down,all were in the mid to high 30s,SS rock chucker bands,3/8s steels


----------



## skarrd

cancel that first pic,that was from day before,only got four ,sorry


----------



## skarrd

and theres a double too.Dang these pics are tweaked,will recheck camera and repost,disregard this whole post.


----------



## skarrd

Ok,these 3 are the ones from yesterday and today,apparently i deleted the wrong pics,but there was a green can also,sorry for the multiple posts,been a long week.


----------



## Covert5

Lol good shoot'n guys. No cans for me today. I woke up late for work. I was only able to band my Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork with some new Surieen.55 from aliexpress. Pretty snappy stuff for 3/8 steelys. Will try it out against some cans this weekend!


----------



## StringSlap

Just cut this one. Thumper with 1842 and 3/8 steel. 24 shots.


----------



## StringSlap

I just ordered 1000 1/4" steel and small pouches. Going to be a lot tougher to cuts cans with the smaller ammo. Looking forward to the challenge!


----------



## Covert5

Got these two today. 1632 frameless with 3/8 steelys @ 40 shots and the Bonegrip OTT Wide Fork with 3/8 steelys @ 30 shots.


----------



## Covert5

I got these three today. Band broke on my Bonegrip after I killed a can @ 40 shots. Killed the other two with my chubby turtle @ 15 and 27 shots.


----------



## nike

Good Job :violin:


----------



## jhm757

I found another Can!

After 2 shots I thought this one might go quick, but after 10 it was still holding on good.

Ended up taking 27 shots to make this cut using the D&Q and 3/8" steel, 3/4 butterfly, pinch ball.


----------



## jhm757

Had to go out and do some shopping today so I broke down and bought a 12 pack of Arizona Arnold Palmers so I would have some cans to shoot.

Got the first one with the Scout XT shooting 3/8" steel, 3/4 butterfly, pinch ball.

Then I got out the Beech Natty, hadn't shot it in awhile, kind of forgotten how powerful it is with the band setup on it, and accurate too! Blew a big hole right thru the middle of the can. I was shooting 3/8" steel. using an earlobe anchor point and holding the pouch around the ammo, not pinch ball.


----------



## skarrd

Got the camera/pics under control again [i hope] shot these with the *spud* yesterday,shoots better PFS style,go figure,lol


----------



## jhm757

Found a few more cans and the Beech Natty is tearing them up!

Shooting 3/8" steel, earlobe anchor point, and shooting outdoors @ 33 feet, finally getting some nice weather here.


----------



## skarrd

none today,went mini bikin with friends


----------



## jhm757

Put some fresh bands on the D&Q and took it down to the 28" basement range...

Got a couple Arnold Palmers with it shooting 3/8" steel, 3/4 butterfly, pinch ball.

First one was cut with 16 shots. Second one went down in 10 shots!!!


----------



## jhm757

Took the D&Q to the 33' outdoor range and got 3 more!

First one took 11 shots!

Second one 27 shots.

Third one 17 shots!


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shoot'n Jhm757! Looks like you are coming along well with the pinch ball method!


----------



## Covert5

Just a quick one from yesterday. Didn't get to post it because we were busy and my wife and I went on a hike.


----------



## StringSlap

Got my 1/4" steel today. Loving it! Cut this can in 24 shots! Thumper with 1842.


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,the monster went down in 31 shots {only 5 misses!!!} the greenie took 36,with 3/8s steels


----------



## Covert5

Yesterday my wifey and I went on a hike, but it didn't stop us from shooting! We set up our chairs and some pine cones on some tree logs as targets. It was my wife's second time shooting but her first time with clays. She was shooting a PP SERE and I was shooting my Chubby Turtle. She was doing great! She knocked down her 4 pine cones from 24 feet. She's learning and enjoying! The excitement she had when she knocked off those pine cones, priceless!

I think she's hooked. She was like I wanna shoot inside the house and I wanna cut a can!

Let me get you some rubber ammo first for the house and we'll work on your cutting game lol! Hopefully she kills a can soon!

Check out the focus and the determination she had when shooting her targets! Plus she was sitting down! Lol


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Got my prize from C5 in the mail yesterday. An awesome Y-Shoot slingshot/slingbow capable frame and a quackshot rubber ducky. Of course the first thing I did with it was cut a can! Thanks so much C5!

























the lil plinker is there just as a size reference, btw.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

and 3 more from the other day. I have been slow on posting, sorry.


----------



## 31610

Finally had a chance to get one cut


----------



## Covert5

SLINGDUDE said:


> Got my prize from C5 in the mail yesterday. An awesome Y-Shoot slingshot/slingbow capable frame and a quackshot rubber ducky. Of course the first thing I did with it was cut a can! Thanks so much C5!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yshoot1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yshoot3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yshoot2.jpg
> 
> the lil plinker is there just as a size reference, btw.


Awesome bro! I'm glad it arrived there safely and quickly. I was expecting it to arrive there Thursday. Awesome kill and awesome mod! What do you use to tie your bands to the forks?


----------



## SLINGDUDE

one more with the Y-shoot. Because, Y not? Also had a little fun with quackshot. The flats are tied on with the black colored chinese tying ribbon stuff. Stretched it real good and it hasn't moved up the sloped tips at all. I'll put toobs on it next.


----------



## Chadlee

New personal best can cut. 12 total Shots, 9 hits and 3 missed. I was at 33 feet using 7/16” steel ammo. I was pretty excited when it split in two on my last shot.


----------



## Covert5

SLINGDUDE said:


> one more with the Y-shoot. Because, Y not? Also had a little fun with quackshot. The flats are tied on with the black colored chinese tying ribbon stuff. Stretched it real good and it hasn't moved up the sloped tips at all. I'll put toobs on it next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed (114).jpg


Awesome! Do you like the ribbon stuff? Is it sticky? How do you tie it, wrap and tuck? And how do you take it off? Thanks man. Sorry for all the questions. Just interested and might get some because it looks nice and neat. Thanks bro!


----------



## Covert5

Chadlee said:


> New personal best can cut. 12 total Shots, 9 hits and 3 missed. I was at 33 feet using 7/16" steel ammo. I was pretty excited when it split in two on my last shot.


Awesome kill!


----------



## devils son in law

Recycling with my Boy scout before work today.


----------



## 31610

Kicking off my day with my IBOJOE chalice slaying a can ????


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Kicking off my day with my IBOJOE chalice slaying a can ????


beauty dude ????????


----------



## 31610

Thanks John Joe makes very nice frames indeed


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Thanks John Joe makes very nice frames indeed


he does that bro aswell as yourself ????????


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Kicking off my day with my IBOJOE chalice slaying a can


PB, that thing is smok'n hot!


----------



## skarrd

Just the one today,notice that the longer my bands [9 1/2 in active] as opposed to my regular [8 in active] my hits are more consistant,but takes more hits to cut the can,which is ok,i just like the Ping it makes mostly,and i'm really liking this frame,glad i actually gave it a try


----------



## 31610

One after work haha the people next store probably think I am off my rocker pounding a can apart at 6:30 in the morning. It’s getting nice out and windows r opening lol surprisingly a 6mm steel can make a pretty good smack


----------



## jhm757

Beautiful weather for shooting outside today!

First 2 got mauled by the Little Tiger!

Then 2 more got sliced and diced by the D&Q!

And then naturally had to get 2 more with the Beech Natty!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Y-shoot claims another victim.


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,first Arizona ice tea can cut,36 shots and 39 shots,3/8s steel


----------



## StringSlap

Thumper with 1842 and 1/4 steel. Cut in 17 shots. Have I mentioned that I kind of like this combo?!


----------



## Covert5

I finally got some time for some can carnage today! I've been shooting clays outside and it took me awhile to get back on target with steelys! Got these two with my Chubby Turtle @ 27 and 38 shots.


----------



## skarrd

havent been cutting in awhile,out of cans,my womans daughter usually drinks sodas,but she has been busy with online school stuff and hasnt been over,so today i bought some AZ ice teas and a monster,tomorroh ,,,,Canage!


----------



## bingo

Finished off the stellar can with the natty and tbg 8 steels them a joint effort on the bud can with the little natty gzk green and 8 steels the natty with tbg is a gift just tryin it out ????


----------



## Covert5

Bingo, nice kill and lovely natty! Looks like she is shoot'n well. The recipient of that one is very lucky!


----------



## jhm757

I ordered 16 sets of bands with the small Chinese pouches from Amazon recently for $7.30 I see now they have gone up to $12.99

I got them yesterday and just got around to trying them this afternoon, put a set on my Axiom Ocularis and went to cutting cans. Took me a few shots to get dialed in, I don't shoot the Axiom Ocularis much.

The small Chinese pouches work good for shooting pinch ball and once I was dialed in I was nailing them cans good!

Got 3 shooting 3/8" steel, 3/4 butterfly, pinch ball.


----------



## Covert5

Awesome Jhm757! Nice kills! And you scored an awesome deal!


----------



## meltonactual

Friday and Saturday kills. Coke can with my little natural and 1/4 inch shot Friday evening, coke can with my Chinese PCM4 and 3/8 shot, and then a beer can with my little natural and 1/4 inch shot Saturday afternoon. 
The last picture is a piece of 3/8 shot that cut a chunk of coke can and made a nice little cup for itself. I found it in the bottom of my catch box resting in its little aluminum blanket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Awesome line up and kills Meltonactual!


----------



## Scrat

I've been a fairly regular can hunter the last few months but hadn't posted any here yet. Wanted to join In on the fun. These two were this morning with scout LT and 3/8 steel. The pink can went down in 15 shots, personal best for me so far!










I've had to drink more beer to feed my can habit. It's a tough job but someone has to do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757

4 today. First was the Beech Natty shooting 7/16" steel.

Next the Scout XT shooting 7/16" steel, 3/4 Butterfly, pinch ball.

Then I shredded one with the D&Q shooting 3/8" steel.

And got the last one with the Axiom Ocularis shooting 3/8" steel.


----------



## bingo

Got the nattys out got some cans in 1st up the little natty .65 precise and a double cut team effort on he 2nd with gzk band ????


----------



## Covert5

Scrat said:


> I've been a fairly regular can hunter the last few months but hadn't posted any here yet. Wanted to join In on the fun. These two were this morning with scout LT and 3/8 steel. The pink can went down in 15 shots, personal best for me so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had to drink more beer to feed my can habit. It's a tough job but someone has to do it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scrat! Welcome! Awesome kills! Keep on drink'n = more can kill'n!


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today finished up the can i atarted yesterday,before the rains,so 3+ 35 shots 3/8s steels,SS blacks hunting bands-.08?,very good draw and pull,really sends the 3/8s flying,rebanded my Coyote BB shooter with 1/2 inch TBG straight cuts,8 inch active,3/8s also 44 shotsshredded before it cut,lol


----------



## meltonactual

Covert5 said:


> Awesome line up and kills Meltonactual!


Thanks! I've finally got to the point that I can cut a can or two in a single session instead of taking two days, lol! (No really, like two days)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Rough night! Not going to bother posting the pic of my cut tonight. Took me 48 shots and it was a skinny can! Something was seriously off. Now bear in mind that I need glasses to see anything right in front of me, so I can't clearly see the pouch when loading. Finally got it cut and put my glasses on to look things over. Check out my pouch! This is one of the new SS micro fiber pouches. A bunch of people have been having problems with them and SS says they dumped the lot of them. I knew it was deteriorating, but it went from bad to useless in a hurry. One side stretched 1/2"! Replaced it and all is good again. Just wish I hadn't bought a bunch of the SS pouches!


----------



## Covert5

StringSlap said:


> Rough night! Not going to bother posting the pic of my cut tonight. Took me 48 shots and it was a skinny can! Something was seriously off. Now bear in mind that I need glasses to see anything right in front of me, so I can't clearly see the pouch when loading. Finally got it cut and put my glasses on to look things over. Check out my pouch! This is one of the new SS micro fiber pouches. A bunch of people have been having problems with them and SS says they dumped the lot of them. I knew it was deteriorating, but it went from bad to useless in a hurry. One side stretched 1/2"! Replaced it and all is good again. Just wish I hadn't bought a bunch of the SS pouches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pouchfail.jpeg


Oh wow that's crazy! It's a good thing it didn't cause any crazy fliers, a fork hit, or RTS! That's nuts bro. SS should send you a good batch to replace the ones you bought.


----------



## Covert5

I was busy finishing up my Wedge the last couple of days. I'll band her up for can carnage on Thursday. I wanna wait for the poly to fully cure.

Now it's back to Killer Time! I killed these 2 with my new slings from BushpotChef's care package. The Wasp Delta Wing and Tiny snappy turtle! Both killed with 23 shots.

Thanks again Chef!!!


----------



## bingo

Sun out new natty out can cuttin time lol ????????


----------



## StringSlap

Covert5 said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rough night! Not going to bother posting the pic of my cut tonight. Took me 48 shots and it was a skinny can! Something was seriously off. Now bear in mind that I need glasses to see anything right in front of me, so I can't clearly see the pouch when loading. Finally got it cut and put my glasses on to look things over. Check out my pouch! This is one of the new SS micro fiber pouches. A bunch of people have been having problems with them and SS says they dumped the lot of them. I knew it was deteriorating, but it went from bad to useless in a hurry. One side stretched 1/2"! Replaced it and all is good again. Just wish I hadn't bought a bunch of the SS pouches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pouchfail.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow that's crazy! It's a good thing it didn't cause any crazy fliers, a fork hit, or RTS! That's nuts bro. SS should send you a good batch to replace the ones you bought.
Click to expand...

Sent a couple of shots that were way off the mark, but fortunately nothing dangerous. Waiting to hear from SS!


----------



## meltonactual

Took down three today. 
The first one was started with my Baltic birch classic shooter and 1/4 shot until the band snapped. My OPFS batted clean up.

I took down the next one with the OPFS and 3/8 shot.

I was reading a forum post about flat banding Barnett and Daisy wire slings, so I banded up a Daisy F16 and got about halfway through a can when the band snapped. Back to the OPFS. That one was started with 1/4 shot and finished with 3/8.

It was a good day. (unless you happen to be an aluminum can)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Shooting the r10 first bounced the bottom half of the can clean out the catch box ????????


----------



## Covert5

Couldn't wait till tomorrow. The Wedge was calling out to me! Gotta say, "I'm love'n this Wedge!" 3/8 steelys @ 18 shots.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Couldn't wait till tomorrow. The Wedge was calling out to me! Gotta say, "I'm love'n this Wedge!" 3/8 steelys @ 18 shots.


Super clever as well C5!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Bifurcated another can today, shooting my live oak natural and clay ammo.


----------



## StringSlap

Back on track after that bad pouch fiasco! Thumper with 1842 and 1/4" steel. Cut in 20 shots. Last 5 to separate the last little sliver that kept it hanging on!


----------



## bingo

This mule is a awesome shooter nearly a personal best at 27 shots 8 and 9.5 steels never got it cut till 50 odd shots ????????


----------



## bingo

Got another one down ????????


----------



## Covert5

Had over 150 emails from this forum and thats only from three threads. Lol I was busy catching up and reading! I got this one yesterday in between reads. Wedgie @ 18 shots again.


----------



## meltonactual

Took out three more yesterday afternoon between rainstorms. OPFS with 3/8 steel shot.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## belgianbeard

First can cut!

Distance: 33' aka 10 meters

Ammo: 3/8" steel ammo

Hit count: 44 (the can just wouldn't separate)

Bands: Black, not sure.

Pouch: not sure.

Frame: Natural

Huge improvement over my first can cut (@6m) all thanks to @Raventree78 for helping me get set up with some real bands and pouches!


----------



## skarrd

Back to the dogbone/chalice/thingy,38 shots,3/8s steels in between showers :0


----------



## skarrd

tried something different today,took the idea from wils posts,and reversed the forks on this B-52,and attached yellow PP taperedsto it,then cut these t

2,high 30's 3/8s steels,kind of like it


----------



## Covert5

belgianbeard said:


> First can cut!
> Distance: 33' aka 10 meters
> Ammo: 3/8" steel ammo
> Hit count: 44 (the can just wouldn't separate)
> Bands: Black, not sure.
> Pouch: not sure.
> Frame: Natural
> 
> Huge improvement over my first can cut (@6m) all thanks to @Raventree78 for helping me get set up with some real bands and pouches!


Belgianbeard, Congratulations and welcome to the can carnage! Nice shoot'n!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Back to the dogbone/chalice/thingy,38 shots,3/8s steels in between showers :0


Skarrd, that looks like two cuts on that Arizona! Nice job bro! Awesome chalice/bone!


----------



## Covert5

Dressed up the wedge with a minimalist lanyard and got these 4 yesterday.


----------



## meltonactual

belgianbeard said:


> First can cut!
> Distance: 33' aka 10 meters
> Ammo: 3/8" steel ammo
> Hit count: 44 (the can just wouldn't separate)
> Bands: Black, not sure.
> Pouch: not sure.
> Frame: Natural
> 
> Huge improvement over my first can cut (@6m) all thanks to @Raventree78 for helping me get set up with some real bands and pouches!


Nice kill and nice natural frame! Keep on shooting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Got my three for the day:
OPFS and a flat banded F16, all three cans with 3/8 steel shot.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Wee natty great on cutting cans ????????


----------



## bingo

Wee natty bursting cans ????????


----------



## 31610

Two today ????


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the dogbone/chalice/thingy,38 shots,3/8s steels in between showers :0
> 
> 
> 
> Skarrd, that looks like two cuts on that Arizona! Nice job bro! Awesome chalice/bone!
Click to expand...

wish I could say it was unfortunately,shaky hands and double points of impact,lol


----------



## skarrd

these today,the first pic was at 21 shots,second pick [surprisingly] was at 25 shots,front yard *range*,got to busy out front so took a ride out to the back *range* and cut the other 3,front yard was 3/8s steels,back was 5/8s marbles.cleared my head and had a good day.Win!


----------



## Covert5

Awesome kills guys! I'm glad you guys are shoot'n! I hope you guys and your families are safe and healthy during these crazy times. I will try to have the can count for May by the end of the day tomorrow.

Sling-On my brothas and sistas!


----------



## StringSlap

Still had the top half of the last can I cut hanging so I cut it in 14 shots.


----------



## bingo

Got 1 in today with the mule ???? been bk and forth at this can for abit of today the bands are simple shot .7 and quite a good band cut at 18 12 ????


----------



## bingo

The pic lol ????


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict

Covert5 said:


> Here's my first can cut for 2020! Frameless from inside my car into my new 1' x 1' portable catchbox. So much fun! It's hard to have an excuse not to shoot with this kind of set up! Oops sorry I forgot to show my ammo, but I used 3/8 steel. I was about 36' out and it took 35 hits.


What is that tubing you are using? I'm new to all this sorry lol.

Just saw a few frameless gzk videos. I gotta try it! Any videos or links?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757

It seems now that there is finally some nice weather here in Upstate New York it is harder for me to find time for SlingShot practice.

But I did get 3 today to start the month off.

My plan has always been to try to average at least one can a day for the whole year. Some days none but other days many more than one.

Got 2 with the D&Q and 3/8" steel, floating anchor point, and pinch ball.

And 1 with the beech Natty 3/8" steel, earlobe anchor point and regular pouch hold.


----------



## Covert5

Started June slice'n and dice'n the right way thanks to Mo! He sent me his Mo-dacious Conus! Killed these two to kick off the month! Thanks so much Mo!


----------



## Covert5

2020Slingshotaddict said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my first can cut for 2020! Frameless from inside my car into my new 1' x 1' portable catchbox. So much fun! It's hard to have an excuse not to shoot with this kind of set up! Oops sorry I forgot to show my ammo, but I used 3/8 steel. I was about 36' out and it took 35 hits.
> 
> 
> 
> What is that tubing you are using? I'm new to all this sorry lol.
> Just saw a few frameless gzk videos. I gotta try it!  Any videos or links?
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Welcome 2020slingshotaddict! I use1632 tubes. I shoot light and I have a lot of fun plink'n around. I shoot regular draw and full albatross or butterfly (however you want to call it). You can search my videos by searching covert5 frameless on youtube. There are alot of different videos made by different people. Joey Jfive Lujan also shoots frameless as well as BushpotChef. Each has their own style. I'd experiment with soft ammo first like rubber ammo, or rolled up tinfoil, just to get the mechanics and the fear out of the way.

Good luck and Sling-On!


----------



## bingo

Team effort with these 2 tonight fine pair of shooters ????????


----------



## Covert5

This one today!


----------



## jhm757

2 Today.

First the Little Tiger takes down the Monster shooting 7/16" steel.

Then the D&Q rips a Ginger Ale shooting 3/8" steel.


----------



## 31610

My first can cut full butter ???? 24 inches of 2040 tube with 6mm steel and 8mm steel this is a mile stone I never figured I get the full butter hahaha ????


----------



## skarrd

2020Slingshotaddict said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my first can cut for 2020! Frameless from inside my car into my new 1' x 1' portable catchbox. So much fun! It's hard to have an excuse not to shoot with this kind of set up! Oops sorry I forgot to show my ammo, but I used 3/8 steel. I was about 36' out and it took 35 hits.
> 
> 
> 
> What is that tubing you are using? I'm new to all this sorry lol.
> 
> Just saw a few frameless gzk videos. I gotta try it! Any videos or links?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

there are several folks on here that shoot frameless,i'm sure they will reach out to you,also Joeyj5 Lujan,Covert5,have youtube channels,i tried it for awhile ,till I got a *frame hit* and now have a chip of knuckle bone floating ,LOL


----------



## skarrd

jhm757 said:


> It seems now that there is finally some nice weather here in Upstate New York it is harder for me to find time for SlingShot practice.
> 
> But I did get 3 today to start the month off.
> 
> My plan has always been to try to average at least one can a day for the whole year. Some days none but other days many more than one.
> 
> Got 2 with the D&Q and 3/8" steel, floating anchor point, and pinch ball.
> 
> And 1 with the beech Natty 3/8" steel, earlobe anchor point and regular pouch hold.


That is one nice looking natty,good shooting!


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> My first can cut full butter 24 inches of 2040 tube with 6mm steel and 8mm steel this is a mile stone I never figured I get the full butter hahaha


Congrats Man!


----------



## skarrd

tried out my other B-52 today with the PP band/tube clamps and yellow bands,got these 3,then the woman got home from work and *chores* got started again


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> My first can cut full butter 24 inches of 2040 tube with 6mm steel and 8mm steel this is a mile stone I never figured I get the full butter hahaha


Awesome, congratulations bro!!!


----------



## bingo

1st up the little heavy hitter frame 8 Steels ????????


----------



## belgianbeard

Covert5 said:


> belgianbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> First can cut!
> Distance: 33' aka 10 meters
> Ammo: 3/8" steel ammo
> Hit count: 44 (the can just wouldn't separate)
> Bands: Black, not sure.
> Pouch: not sure.
> Frame: Natural
> 
> Huge improvement over my first can cut (@6m) all thanks to @Raventree78 for helping me get set up with some real bands and pouches!
> 
> 
> 
> Belgianbeard, Congratulations and welcome to the can carnage! Nice shoot'n!
Click to expand...

Thanks, appreciate it.
Hoping to build a couple of better frames, which should help my accuracy increase!


----------



## bingo

And another awesome little frame ????????


----------



## bingo

Onto a port boy mule and some ss black and 8 steels ????????


----------



## bingo

1st pic is 27 shots 1st time a really counted shots took 64 all in to cut including misses ???? got too many cans them need to go lol ???????? ???? using 8 mm steels ????????


----------



## bingo

Another on fire ???? pouch has ripped had to replace it ????????


----------



## bingo

No counting shots anymore taking me longer to cut them cans ????????


----------



## bingo

Last for tonight's team effort again ????????


----------



## Scrat

Two firsts tonight, cut this one from 50' instead of the normal 33' and with 5/16 Ammo. Not sure how many shots but only two misses!

Really digging how fast and flat the 5/16 shoots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Two this evening


----------



## skarrd

yesterdays cut,just one,my woman needs to go back to work,she finds to many things for me to do around here,although some i dont mind at all


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Off to a slow start this month, only one so far.


----------



## bingo

Got a half you dry spell before diner with the new natty decent little shooter ????????


----------



## Covert5

Sorry guys, I've been super busy at work and slated to work 10 days straight. But here is the can count for those who participated in May. Awesome kill count all around! If there are any discrepancies on your count, let me know and I'll fix it immediately.

Sling-On my friends!

May starts on page 52

May
C5 - 25
Bingo - 34
Jhm757 - 42 
Skarrd - 30
Portboy - 29
Slingdude - 20
Meltonactual - 13
Devils son in law- 3
Stringslap - 9
Ironarmknives - 2
Chadlee - 4
Scrat - 2
Belgianbeard - 1


----------



## 31610

One tonight


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,trying out different fastening options on B-52s


----------



## bingo

Fair few cans cut sure ther will be more next month thanks C5 ????????


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Fair few cans cut sure ther will be more next month thanks C5


You got it brotha!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair few cans cut sure ther will be more next month thanks C5
> 
> 
> 
> You got it brotha!
Click to expand...

awesome bro ????????


----------



## Covert5

Got this one after work with the Wedge oriented as a super mantis @ 21 shots!


----------



## Covert5

One before work with the Mo-dacious Conus @ 14 shots.


----------



## jhm757

3 today. First one with the D&Q shooting 3/8" steel, then one with the Scout XT shooting 3/8" steel.

Then another one with the Scout XT but shooting 7/16" steel.

All pinch ball at 33 feet outside.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Started June slice'n and dice'n the right way thanks to Mo! He sent me his Mo-dacious Conus! Killed these two to kick off the month! Thanks so much Mo!


Yea but did you kill em' in 5 shots or less???! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> This one today!


... and, what would you change about it if you could? Wider, fatter, longer, flatter?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Green one from last night and silver one from today. Today's was 15 shots mix of 3/8 and 5/16. Don't remember count from last night but it was more than 20. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Two this fine afternoon 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Got my new Axiom Ocularis! Knocked out these two today. The first was with 3/8 steel. The second was with dollar store marbles.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

MOJAVE MO said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started June slice'n and dice'n the right way thanks to Mo! He sent me his Mo-dacious Conus! Killed these two to kick off the month! Thanks so much Mo!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but did you kill em' in 5 shots or less???!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Work'n on it bro! Im shoot'n light, I'm gonna strap on some stronger bands!

You know Mo, it's real comfy bro. I'd maybe only make it a tad bit wider.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started June slice'n and dice'n the right way thanks to Mo! He sent me his Mo-dacious Conus! Killed these two to kick off the month! Thanks so much Mo!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but did you kill em' in 5 shots or less???!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Work'n on it bro! Im shoot'n light, I'm gonna strap on some stronger bands!
> 
> You know Mo, it's real comfy bro. I'd maybe only make it a tad bit wider.
Click to expand...

Cool. I appreciate that! Maybe you can add some outriggers on that canoe??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757

Just one today with the Beech Natty and 3/8" steel.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Not going to let a little tropical storm keep me from shooting haha. Got in one between the squalls.


----------



## 31610

Haha 2 cut on a king was a good shooting day


----------



## meltonactual

Got these two this evening with my Axiom Ocularis:

Coke can in 21 shots with marbles (that's the total count - hits and misses).

Milwaukee's Beast can in way more than 21 shots. The marbles just flattened the can. Finally near the end a marble punched through and I was able to get it cut. It was probably 75 or more shots. But hey, I cut the coke can in 21 shots. That's something, right?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Haha 2 cut on a king was a good shooting day


PB, nice double slice!


----------



## Covert5

meltonactual said:


> Got these two this evening with my Axiom Ocularis:
> Coke can in 21 shots with marbles (that's the total count - hits and misses).
> Milwaukee's Beast can in way more than 21 shots. The marbles just flattened the can. Finally near the end a marble punched through and I was able to get it cut. It was probably 75 or more shots. But hey, I cut the coke can in 21 shots. That's something, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meltonactual, nice kills! A kill is a kill bro, as long as you are having fun!


----------



## jhm757

meltonactual said:


> Got these two this evening with my Axiom Ocularis:
> 
> Coke can in 21 shots with marbles (that's the total count - hits and misses).
> 
> Milwaukee's Beast can in way more than 21 shots. The marbles just flattened the can. Finally near the end a marble punched through and I was able to get it cut. It was probably 75 or more shots. But hey, I cut the coke can in 21 shots. That's something, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my experience smaller ammo like 3/8" steel penetrate and tear the can better than larger diameter ammo like marbles. Unless shot with extreme speed and power the larger ammo just flatten the can out and it takes a lot of hits before the can actually starts to tear.


----------



## bingo

Got 2,cut today first was the PB mule ???????? and then a team effort with the natty mixture of 8 and 9.5 steels ????


----------



## skarrd

chores are done,conus is finished [gotta learn to shoot it] time to get back to can cutting,got a bunch saved up


----------



## meltonactual

One,










Two,










Three!










I got three cuts on one can with a junk sling that I bent into shape out of aluminum rod during my lunch break and wrapped with an old bootlace. I was shooting cheap yellow Chinese multipack flat bands and 3/8 steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Had time to cut one can before work with my new J5 pocket parasite @ 11shots.


----------



## bingo

Another 2 cut today before the rain started


----------



## bingo

Got a dry spell so out for another one stop 4 or 5 bk from normally nearly full length of garden alot better hits this time ????????


----------



## 31610

Feed the conus one can between coats


----------



## jhm757

2 Today.

First one with the D&Q and 3/8" steel.

2nd one started with the D&Q and finished with the Beech Natty, 3/8" steel, band failure on the D&Q.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

One today. Oak natty.


----------



## Covert5

Didn't get to post these three yesterday before work.


----------



## jhm757

Retied the pouch on the bands that broke yesterday on the D&Q and got this one this morning.

Shooting 3/8" steel, floating anchor point, pinch ball.

And I managed to get a pretty solid hit in my cheek that left a mark and sent the ammo off to who knows where. I have occasionally had the pouch brush my cheek and send the shot slightly off target, but this was the first time I had a solid face hit that sent the ammo to places unknown!


----------



## Covert5

Jhm757, ouch! I hope it didn't draw any blood man!


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> Jhm757, ouch! I hope it didn't draw any blood man!


No blood just a small red mark. But it was one of those "ouch" that is gonna leave a mark moments!!!


----------



## jhm757

2 more.

First one with the Scout XT shooting 3/8" steel, floating anchor, regular pouch hold, and cut with 8 shots!

Second one with the Little Tiger shooting 7/16" steel, floating anchor, regular pouch hold.


----------



## meltonactual

Monday - Wednesday download. Seven cans:

Monday: coke can with my junk shooter and 3/8 steel 









Tuesday: one coke can and three MW Beast cans with my Axiom Ocularis and 3/8 steel 

































Wednesday: one beast can and a coke can with the Axiom Ocularis and 3/8 steel 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Black Natty for abit today ????????


----------



## skarrd

did not do well today,only one can,3 different SS,started with the Nekkid Ogre,for 40 shots,hitting 2 or 3 out of 10,switched to the *mystery tubes* from Amazon [cause SS is still out of tubes],another 40,can still laughing at me,so went and got Slim,37 shots to finally cut,Sheesh,i think the can just commited hari kari to keep from getting anymore abuse. will try again tomorroh


----------



## Covert5

Skarrd, all good brotha. We all have those days! Tomorrow we show them no mercy!!!


----------



## Covert5

One with the Wedge @ 20 shots and the other with Portboy's micro thumper @ 17 shots! A saaawwwwweeeet Lil frame!


----------



## Covert5

This one today so far @ 28 shots.


----------



## 31610

Haha go C5 go bro that’s it’s first can cuts it’s probably a hungry little fella . I never did chop a can with it .


----------



## skarrd

Just me and Slim today,first double can cut  bottom 28 shots,middle was an embarresing 43,but its still a first for me and WAY Better than yesterday


----------



## Covert5

Skarrd! Awesome 2fer!! Nice shoot'n bro!


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Skarrd! Awesome 2fer!! Nice shoot'n bro!


Thanks!


----------



## skarrd

finished up 2nd Conus-larger and robbed some 1 inch x 9 inch TBG off the Nekkid Ogre,so i could take her on first can kill,41 shots,the first 8 were misses/dialing in,lol,then it just seemed to hit were she was pointed,really liking this design


----------



## skarrd

Pardon the dirty fingernail,was scratching a dirty dog


----------



## Covert5

Skarrd, Nnniiiicceee brotha! That's a real nice look'n Conus!! I took my Conus on a kill'n spree myself and got 4 more today @ 21,17,18, and 28 shots. The Conus is a real cool and comfy design!


----------



## bingo

1st cut for the new natty well pleased ????????????


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> did not do well today,only one can,3 different SS,started with the Nekkid Ogre,for 40 shots,hitting 2 or 3 out of 10,switched to the *mystery tubes* from Amazon [cause SS is still out of tubes],another 40,can still laughing at me,so went and got Slim,37 shots to finally cut,Sheesh,i think the can just commited hari kari to keep from getting anymore abuse. will try again tomorroh


The can committed hari kari lmao thats a good one

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

First one for the day @ 11 shots.


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> One with the Wedge @ 20 shots and the other with Portboy's micro thumper @ 17 shots! A saaawwwwweeeet Lil frame!


Man I'm diggin that baby thumper!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

These two from today. Green one took 18 shots with 3/8. The pink one refused to die. Somewhere around 30 hits at but the last shot sent it into three pieces!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

BushpotChef said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One with the Wedge @ 20 shots and the other with Portboy's micro thumper @ 17 shots! A saaawwwwweeeet Lil frame!
> 
> 
> 
> Man I'm diggin that baby thumper!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Agreed, that thing is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Scrat said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One with the Wedge @ 20 shots and the other with Portboy's micro thumper @ 17 shots! A saaawwwwweeeet Lil frame!
> 
> 
> 
> Man I'm diggin that baby thumper!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, that thing is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

it is cool as ????


----------



## Covert5

Yah guys Portboy makes a solid frame! Even though it's tiny, it's super comfy and shoots great!


----------



## meltonactual

Got two today. The coke can only took eight shots. The beast can took 27 shots. I used my Axiom Ocularis and 3/8 steel for both.










I also beat the tar out of a soup can with 3/8 steel. I didn't cut it ( wasn't even going to try) but I did get some punch through shots and some nice deep dents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

meltonactual said:


> Got two today. The coke can only took eight shots. The beast can took 27 shots. I used my Axiom Ocularis and 3/8 steel for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also beat the tar out of a soup can with 3/8 steel. I didn't cut it ( wasn't even going to try) but I did get some punch through shots and some nice deep dents.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cutting soup cans is serious work!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

BushpotChef said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got two today. The coke can only took eight shots. The beast can took 27 shots. I used my Axiom Ocularis and 3/8 steel for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also beat the tar out of a soup can with 3/8 steel. I didn't cut it ( wasn't even going to try) but I did get some punch through shots and some nice deep dents.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting soup cans is serious work!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well now I'm intrigued. Maybe that will be my next personal challenge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757

5 today!

All with the Scout XT shooting 3/8" steel, pouch hold, earlobe anchor point, but switching up some bands and pouches and active band lengths.


----------



## 31610

It sure what I did right but love this guy


----------



## jhm757

Just 1 with the D&Q shooting 3/8" steel, pinch ball, floating anchor.


----------



## skarrd

these 2 yesterday,changed bands out from 1 inchx 8inches to 3/4x9 inches,the 1 inchers were giving some wicked hand slap,much better now,cut both in mid 30s with 3/8s steels


----------



## Scrat

Two today. Both with 3/8. 18 shots on the green 11 on the orange. I thought I was gonna get the orange in less than 10 it was almost there after 5. It Just hung in there though









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Port boy said:


> It sure what I did right but love this guy


That's a cool frame. Is that the full size version of the thumper C5 was shooting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Sorry for the back to back. I thought I was done, but had time to cut one more makes three for today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Scrat said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sure what I did right but love this guy
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cool frame. Is that the full size version of the thumper C5 was shooting?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

yep that's a larger Thumper I have made a couple of them I really like them . I real full size one is huge lol


----------



## 31610

Here is a couple of ones I have done . But see the template that’s a frame for a big fella haha.


----------



## Scrat

Oh wow, Very nice. Yeah that is a big one haha. I think you got the size just right with yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Yah guys Portboy makes a solid frame! Even though it's tiny, it's super comfy and shoots great!


glad your getting along with it C5 I have one a little bigger that's just mint to shoot . But does not fit in little tin . I have dig it out and cut a couple cans .


----------



## Kottonmouth

In my absence I've missed alot of stuff like the sling wheel of Fortune. If someone could fill me in I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## meltonactual

Got one today. Tried a frameless rig. Took over 70 shots, but I got it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

meltonactual said:


> Got one today. Tried a frameless rig. Took over 70 shots, but I got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size tubes you running and ammo size with it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Well guys I've been seriously slacking this month. It's the 17th and I don't even have one cut! Life's been a bit hectic. With a little luck I'll get one cut tonight. Rest assured I will be using my Island Made Thumper with 1842 and 1/4 steel!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

StringSlap said:


> Well guys I've been seriously slacking this month. It's the 17th and I don't even have one cut! Life's been a bit hectic. With a little luck I'll get one cut tonight. Rest assured I will be using my Island Made Thumper with 1842 and 1/4 steel!


Well, if it makes you feel any better whatsoever Steve, I have never cut a can at all so now who's slacking, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

heres mine for today,1st 2 this morning out back,3rd 1 out front,2 different slingers,both with 3/8s steels


----------



## 31610

King can for this guy


----------



## meltonactual

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got one today. Tried a frameless rig. Took over 70 shots, but I got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What size tubes you running and ammo size with it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sorry, I was using 3/8 steel shot. The tubes measure out at 5mm. I'm not sure what the four digit code is. I made the band out of a section of tube that came as part of a microfiber bullseye target that I got from my close personal friend Mr Bill Hays (I ordered some stuff from pocket predator).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Man you have balls bud ! Not many guys jump right into 3/8 steel nice job on that can . Now u be addicted to the frameless have one around your wrist all the time .


----------



## meltonactual

Port boy said:


> Man you have balls bud ! Not many guys jump right into 3/8 steel nice job on that can . Now u be addicted to the frameless have one around your wrist all the time .


Thanks man! I was warned about hand hits, but I'm stubborn and hard headed. I usually shoot 3/8 steel so I just started with that. I made it through the can cut with nothing more than a rub on my thumb from the tube. I guess I was lucky or inadvertently consistent. Anyway, it's pretty dang cool to be able to knock a hole in a can from 10 meters with a piece of rubber and a bare hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Yes it’s is cool really cool I like it . I bin learning full butter fly and I hit my palm and index . But I using 1/4 steel had a dang good sting . But no real damage . I using 1636 I almost like the short anchor better but I want to learn fb . The best luck to u on the new skill m8


----------



## 31610

I keep mine wrapped on a mini bic never now when u need fire or a frameless rig


----------



## Covert5

Kottonmouth,

The Sling Wheel of Fortune/ Sling Wheel of Chance is just a little something that I decided to put on at the beginning of this challenge and the first quarter to put a little motivation for us to shoot and kill some cans. It's a giveaway. Im pretty much coming up with it on the fly. My plan was every quarter to do a random giveaway. Just something fun to keep us going. For the first quarter I chose those who were in the double digits and added their name to the wheel. You were in there bro. Here's the video you missed:






Everyone is welcome to give suggestions, ideas, donate prizes, or sponsor an open month for this challenge. Just PM me. It's all in good fun. Nothing serious.

I just wanted to keep track and see how many cans I could kill by the end of the year and I'm happy and thankful for all you guys who are joining me in this challenge. It's been great so far! Seeing what everyone is shooting, everyone's set ups, and the side challenges that came up. I agree all cans are built different but it's freakin fun!

Happy sling'n my friends!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

meltonactual said:


> Got one today. Tried a frameless rig. Took over 70 shots, but I got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome kill man! Welcome to the frameless revolution! I'm glad you decided to take the plunge and try it out! I myself love frameless! So easy to carry around and handy. I either wear one around my wrist or around my neck. The one I wear around my neck is for full butterfly/albatross. Happy sling'n!


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> I keep mine wrapped on a mini bic never now when u need fire or a frameless rig


Nice compact set up PB! Never leave home without it!


----------



## Covert5

StringSlap said:


> Well guys I've been seriously slacking this month. It's the 17th and I don't even have one cut! Life's been a bit hectic. With a little luck I'll get one cut tonight. Rest assured I will be using my Island Made Thumper with 1842 and 1/4 steel!


No worries bro! It happens. We've all been there. Cans were at peace but not long enough and will once again tremble in fear from the wrath of the island made thumper!


----------



## bingo

C5'get another dine al donate a natty ????


----------



## meltonactual

Did some can slaying today. I got five Coke Zero cans with 3/8 steel shot. I took my Axiom Ocularis, my OPFS, and a frameless flat band for a spin. I killed the first one with a .75 mm precise yellow band frameless rig, one with my OPFS and three with my Axiom Ocularis.

I also must give proper recognition to my wife for letting me play for an hour or so. (Sound if wife rolling eyes and groaning)










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kottonmouth

First "kill" in a bit and boy does it feel nice to see that can rip apart! Gotta get back to my double digit kill count. Man I've missed the feel of a catty in my paw.


----------



## Scrat

This ones from last night. But Sunday get a chance until today. Took well over 20 hits of 3/8. It just wanted to shred.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

1/4" steel shredded this one.


----------



## skarrd

just this one yesterday afternoon,i'm thinking the Conus may become my*go to* sling from now on,28 hits,3/8s steels,3/4x7 inch straight TBG,fits nicely in the pocket,oh yeah


----------



## skarrd

Scrat said:


> This ones from last night. But Sunday get a chance until today. Took well over 20 hits of 3/8. It just wanted to shred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get those shredders,gotta peel em like an orange,lol


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> just this one yesterday afternoon,i'm thinking the Conus may become my*go to* sling from now on,28 hits,3/8s steels,3/4x7 inch straight TBG,fits nicely in the pocket,oh yeah


I hear that man I've been really on the mark with my half @$$ Conus I can't imagine how a proper one will shoot 

Nice shooting!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

SLINGDUDE said:


> 1/4" steel shredded this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200619_221633.jpg


Whatcha running there SD Sumike bands?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

BushpotChef said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4" steel shredded this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200619_221633.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha running there SD Sumike bands?
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yup. The sumeike bubblegum pink 0.45mm. I don't remember the exact cut but i'm thinking it's 13-9 or somewhere around there. About 500% elongation. Fast little bands for sure. These shoot bbs, 9 and 10mm clay, and .25 steel very nicely.


----------



## 31610

Two so far


----------



## BushpotChef

SLINGDUDE said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4" steel shredded this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200619_221633.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha running there SD Sumike bands?
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. The sumeike bubblegum pink 0.45mm. I don't remember the exact cut but i'm thinking it's 13-9 or somewhere around there. About 500% elongation. Fast little bands for sure. These shoot bbs, 9 and 10mm clay, and .25 steel very nicely.
Click to expand...

Good stuff Id know it anywhere, color blindness & all haha

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757

This Monster was nicely torn after 2 shots, so I thought I would switch to a marble and see if I could get another 3 shot cut.

The 3rd shot hit high instead of low where I was aiming and didn't finish the cut, but I was able to complete the cut with 2 more shots.

So this Monster was cut with 5 shots from the Scout XT - 2 shots with 3/8" steel and 3 shots from 5/8" marbles!


----------



## bingo

Getn this cut before tonight's out ????????????


----------



## jhm757

All cans are definitely not created equal!

This Arnold Palmer took exactly 40 shots! With very few misses. Big difference from the Monster I cut earlier with 5 shots!


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict

jhm757 said:


> All cans are definitely not created equal!
> 
> This Arnold Palmer took exactly 40 shots! With very few misses. Big difference from the Monster I cut earlier with 5 shots!


I have the same color scout XT. It was my 1st sling. I dusted it off last night. What fun it was.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Double cut on this one! 
about 35 shots total to get both cuts done. 3/8 steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

jhm757 said:


> All cans are definitely not created equal!
> 
> This Arnold Palmer took exactly 40 shots! With very few misses. Big difference from the Monster I cut earlier with 5 shots!


Agreed. I think there is a sweet spot on velocity too. Too fast they poke holes, too slow they smash. Just right they make a big slice on that first shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> C5'get another dine al donate a natty


Bingo!! Awesome bro! Very generous of you. I will PM you!


----------



## Kottonmouth

Worked til im killed today so it's gonna be a one kill kinda night. That's okay tho cause I feel a Father's Day massacre coming on strong!!! Happy Father's Day to all you amazing dad's out there!!!


----------



## BushpotChef

Not a can but I thought my fellow cutters would like this: an envelope with a few folded sheets of paper. Draw a circle or x on there and get busy, makes a nice snap when you send a hit through it and cheap as dirt.

Just thought you guys might like another method of recycling junk mail lol happy shooting!









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Kottonmouth

BushpotChef said:


> Not a can but I thought my fellow cutters would like this: an envelope with a few folded sheets of paper. Draw a circle or x on there and get busy, makes a nice snap when you send a hit through it and cheap as dirt.
> 
> Just thought you guys might like another method of recycling junk mail lol happy shooting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Added to Target list!


----------



## BushpotChef

Kottonmouth said:


> Worked til im killed today so it's gonna be a one kill kinda night. That's okay tho cause I feel a Father's Day massacre coming on strong!!! Happy Father's Day to all you amazing dad's out there!!!


Boom! Happy days!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Been working with with a couple frameless rigs. Got these two today 3/8 steel:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757

23oz Arizona tea can double cut!

Shooting the Scout XT with 3/8" steel.


----------



## MakoPat

Long time listener and making a new tally for the cause.

I am still in this game, but tome management is not my strength right now.

A first for me today, I cut one can into 3 pieces. I wish I had it on video... but my videoing skills are even lower than my time management skills. hahaha...

33', 8mm steels, SimpleShot .5mm x 18mm x 12mm tapers, microfiber pouch, and a Scout LT.

First day back to carrying my Scout since Dan Hood gave me a new frame a couple weeks ago. I figure during the Tennessee Slingshot Weekend if I lose a Scout LT I have a back up or can replace it.

But back on topic, Mako 25/ Cans 0.


----------



## mcrow

Late to the party but figured I'd share anyway. Just started shooting this week. Cut my first can in 20 shots from 30ft.









Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

I got nine cans throughout the day. I set up my catch box rack and shot with my Axiom Ocularis between Father's Day lunch cooking jobs. I shot till my SS band started to tear. I replaced the band with some Precise 0.75 mm yellow.

I got eight of them with 3/8 steel and one with 3/8 steel / marbles. I was trying for a less-than-five-shot can cut with a steel starter and marbles for follow-up. That didn't work. The can just shredded into a zillion aluminum threads. That one is in the number one spot on the lower left rack.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

One today.


----------



## Scrat

One more for the weekend. 18 shots on this one with 3/8.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

SLINGDUDE said:


> One today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200621_183730.jpg


Slingdude,

Was that 1/4 inch shot? It looks like you peeled it open and flattened it. And that half dollar sized extra chunk almost qualifies as a double. Brutal can kill!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Scrat said:


> One more for the weekend. 18 shots on this one with 3/8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scrat, looks like you were shooting 3/8 inch saw blades. Nice cut!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Haha thanks, but that's nothing compared to that carnage you brought today! You were really getting after it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

MakoPat said:


> Long time listener and making a new tally for the cause.
> I am still in this game, but tome management is not my strength right now.
> A first for me today, I cut one can into 3 pieces. I wish I had it on video... but my videoing skills are even lower than my time management skills. hahaha...
> 33', 8mm steels, SimpleShot .5mm x 18mm x 12mm tapers, microfiber pouch, and a Scout LT.
> First day back to carrying my Scout since Dan Hood gave me a new frame a couple weeks ago. I figure during the Tennessee Slingshot Weekend if I lose a Scout LT I have a back up or can replace it.
> But back on topic, Mako 25/ Cans 0.


PAT!!! Great to hear from you brotha!!! And glad you are keeping up your tally! Awesome shoot'n and awesome double can cut! If you got a double can cut on the larger cans don't forget to count that as two!


----------



## Covert5

mcrow said:


> Late to the party but figured I'd share anyway. Just started shooting this week. Cut my first can in 20 shots from 30ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


Mcrow! Welcome to the kill show! Awesome kill! And you will see it never gets old! Congratulations!


----------



## Covert5

meltonactual said:


> I got nine cans throughout the day. I set up my catch box rack and shot with my Axiom Ocularis between Father's Day lunch cooking jobs. I shot till my SS band started to tear. I replaced the band with some Precise 0.75 mm yellow.
> I got eight of them with 3/8 steel and one with 3/8 steel / marbles. I was trying for a less-than-five-shot can cut with a steel starter and marbles for follow-up. That didn't work. The can just shredded into a zillion aluminum threads. That one is in the number one spot on the lower left rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meltonactual! That's maximum carnage right there! Father's Day well celebrated!


----------



## Covert5

Haven't shot my LBS in awhile and it showed. Took 46 shots with 3/8 steelys. Kill is a kill! Lol


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> Not a can but I thought my fellow cutters would like this: an envelope with a few folded sheets of paper. Draw a circle or x on there and get busy, makes a nice snap when you send a hit through it and cheap as dirt.
> 
> Just thought you guys might like another method of recycling junk mail lol happy shooting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Definatly gonna do this


----------



## BushpotChef

meltonactual said:


> Been working with with a couple frameless rigs. Got these two today 3/8 steel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I firmly approve this post. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

meltonactual said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> One today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200621_183730.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Slingdude,
> 
> Was that 1/4 inch shot? It looks like you peeled it open and flattened it. And that half dollar sized extra chunk almost qualifies as a double. Brutal can kill!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yep, 1/4" steel shot! I don't count shots and my goal is not to cut cans in the fewest number of shots. Nothing against those who do, I just enjoy making cans suffer...


----------



## Scrat

Double cut on a tall boy this evening. First cut was 14 shots of 3/8. Second cut was 17 shots of 5/16. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these today,baby conus and 1/4 inch steels,1/2"x8" TBG at 25 feet,a whole buncha shots,about 45 minutes to completion,

and the mama conus 3/8s steels 3/4"x 8"TBG at 35 feet ,double cut,67 shots total


----------



## Covert5

SLINGDUDE said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> One today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200621_183730.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Slingdude,
> Was that 1/4 inch shot? It looks like you peeled it open and flattened it. And that half dollar sized extra chunk almost qualifies as a double. Brutal can kill!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, 1/4" steel shot! I don't count shots and my goal is not to cut cans in the fewest number of shots. Nothing against those who do, I just enjoy making cans suffer...
Click to expand...

Awesome bro! Everyone has their way of doing their personal can cut challenge. As long as we are having a blast, a kill is a kill!

Sling-On!


----------



## meltonactual

Monday kills:

F16 Refit and 3/8 steel

Got at least a double cut on this one. Triple depending on whether or not the small fragment between the forks counts as a cut.










Blew out my band on can number two. Re-banded and finished it off. I shot the can tab off and had to re-hang the can carcass through the mouth. Couldn't hit a can tab sized target if I tried, but I unintentionally hit about one out three and have to reset my can.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

meltonactual said:


> Blew out my band on can number two. Re-banded and finished it off. I shot the can tab off and had to re-hang the can carcass through the mouth. Couldn't hit a can tab sized target if I tried, but I unintentionally hit about one out three and have to reset my can.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny how that works. I think I'm gonna start putting up matches and try to avoid hitting them. That way I'll probably set some kind of record for match lights.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Back on the stellarz ????????


----------



## Covert5

Got these two before work today.


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Back on the stellarz


u have the big mule out sweet


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Got these two before work today.


 how is the mini Thumper working C5 ? Man I have gotten can blocked by people next store ! The guy put his new trailer in his back yard and I can not afford to hit it not sure what I am going to do . Well I only have one option that's find a place close to home to cut cans but sucks . I like getting home from work and smashing a can :-(


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got these two before work today.
> 
> 
> 
> how is the mini Thumper working C5 ? Man I have gotten can blocked by people next store ! The guy put his new trailer in his back yard and I can not afford to hit it not sure what I am going to do . Well I only have one option that's find a place close to home to cut cans but sucks . I like getting home from work and smashing a can :-(
Click to expand...

Depending on how big the trailer is you could put your phone up in front of it for protection? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got these two before work today.
> 
> 
> 
> how is the mini Thumper working C5 ? Man I have gotten can blocked by people next store ! The guy put his new trailer in his back yard and I can not afford to hit it not sure what I am going to do . Well I only have one option that's find a place close to home to cut cans but sucks . I like getting home from work and smashing a can :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depending on how big the trailer is you could put your phone up in front of it for protection?
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 hey great idea Mo why I not think of that I can just pay a 150 for a phone instead 500 for new trailer window that's a win win eh . Not a time for jokes Mo this is serious stuff man ! Being can blocked is hard on a slinger we only at the half way point :-(


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got these two before work today.
> 
> 
> 
> how is the mini Thumper working C5 ? Man I have gotten can blocked by people next store ! The guy put his new trailer in his back yard and I can not afford to hit it not sure what I am going to do . Well I only have one option that's find a place close to home to cut cans but sucks . I like getting home from work and smashing a can :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depending on how big the trailer is you could put your phone up in front of it for protection?
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey great idea Mo why I not think of that I can just pay a 150 for a phone instead 500 for new trailer window that's a win win eh . Not a time for jokes Mo this is serious stuff man ! Being can blocked is hard on a slinger we only at the half way point :-(
Click to expand...

Actually. Even with my charcoal black slingsoul I feel for you. I am shocked at least once a week when somebody becomes 'deeply concerned' if I am walking a public trail with a Slingshot in my hand. You'd think I was towing a tank with a shark floating in it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got these two before work today.
> 
> 
> 
> how is the mini Thumper working C5 ? Man I have gotten can blocked by people next store ! The guy put his new trailer in his back yard and I can not afford to hit it not sure what I am going to do . Well I only have one option that's find a place close to home to cut cans but sucks . I like getting home from work and smashing a can :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depending on how big the trailer is you could put your phone up in front of it for protection?
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey great idea Mo why I not think of that I can just pay a 150 for a phone instead 500 for new trailer window that's a win win eh . Not a time for jokes Mo this is serious stuff man ! Being can blocked is hard on a slinger we only at the half way point :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually. Even with my charcoal black slingsoul I feel for you. I am shocked at least once a week when somebody becomes 'deeply concerned' if I am walking a public trail with a Slingshot in my hand. You'd think I was towing a tank with a shark floating in it.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

PB, she shoots great! For how small the frame is, it's super comfy. My hand doesn't strain to hold it and no sharp edges digging in to my hand!

Can you setup a portable catchbox in another direction?


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Back on the stellarz


u have the big mule out sweet[/quote loving it just now big guy ????????


----------



## Scrat

Got one in after work. This was a good one for me! 10 shots of 3/8. Almost a double. Just hanging by a thread.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Just one today. I'm gonna feel sorry for them cans this weekend!


----------



## bingo

Should have went for a double cut a got too many cans to get through ????????


----------



## Scrat

I was having one of those really good days where I was dialed in and shooting great. I decided to finish it off trying for an 18yd can cut. (Random distance I know, but there is a post in my yard at that distance.) I stuck 10 rounds in my pocket and walked back to 18 yd. 9 shots, 9 solid hits and the can is hanging by a thread. One round left! I draw back for the finishing shot ....SNAP! my pouch tie fails. I must've done something to deserve this. 








Luckily I still had a hold of the pouch and round didn't go anywhere. Now to get her retied (tighter) and finish it off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

10th shot was a glancing blow but number 11 did the job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Well shoot more and guzzle beer less u wild man lol


----------



## Covert5

Got these three today. First with the 'cub' @30 shots, The second with the 'wedge' @21 shots, And the third with the Mo-dacious Conus @ 16 shots. I did something different with the conus. I set them up with a different set of cocktails. This one has the tubes chasing the bands. It shot well, but it doesn’t have the snappiness like when it’s the other way around. I like the other cocktail better.


----------



## Covert5

Got these two yesterday with an OPFS made of zinc and copper filings in resin, made by Drew Bilbrey. Set up with tabs and cocktails!


----------



## bingo

Shooting the r10, and a birch ply a got on a trade dude gave me 2 of these braved the rain for half hour got a can a started cut and done another ????????


----------



## bingo

Another down with .66 gzk and 8 steels ????????


----------



## Covert5

Alrighty guys, today is the last day for the month of June. Get your last kills in by midnight pacific standard time! I will try to complete the June kill count by the end of the week!

Sling-On my friends!


----------



## skarrd

not gonna be making any the next couple days,yards [acres] to mow and weedeat,but at least things are calming down around here,lol


----------



## Covert5

Finished up June with the opfs and killed these 2. First @ 21 shots. Gotta love it when your last hit cuts it and knocks both halves down to the ground! Second @16 shots. As PB would say, Monsters down!


----------



## skarrd

that is a wicked looking OPFS my friend! and excellent shooting!


----------



## bingo

Afew cuts with the nattys and some trial of bsb band ????????


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Afew cuts with the nattys and some trial of bsb band


Awesome bingo! Good way to start the new month with a new setup! Good shoot'n!


----------



## meltonactual

Started July with these three slings and three cans: Retrofitted F16, Axiom Ocularis, and (what I'm calling) a "Ka-blam-o" classic. All three cans were cut with 3/8 steel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kottonmouth

Finally caught a break in the weather to get in some can Killin done. Got 3 tonight using my Scout LT that I've dubbed "Thumper" since he my bunny getter lol. Also thought I'd lost a piece of ammo until I looked closer at the Carnage.


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afew cuts with the nattys and some trial of bsb band
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome bingo! Good way to start the new month with a new setup! Good shoot'n!
Click to expand...

thanks dude ????????


----------



## Covert5

Kottonmouth said:


> Finally caught a break in the weather to get in some can Killin done. Got 3 tonight using my Scout LT that I've dubbed "Thumper" since he my bunny getter lol. Also thought I'd lost a piece of ammo until I looked closer at the Carnage.


There you are! Lol Nice shoot'n!


----------



## BushpotChef

Took out the this beast today with some monster .75" bearings - cut this guy in 4 shots. Every shot had me laughing lol.

Sometimes I just like gratuitous destruction. 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Also this thread has 34,000 views!?

Way to make a dope thread @Covert5 !

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

BushpotChef said:


> Took out the this beast today with some monster .75" bearings - cut this guy in 4 shots. Every shot had me laughing lol.
> 
> Sometimes I just like gratuitous destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Hey Chef! Check your InBox, I need something from youz!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Got two this afternoon with my F16 Mark ll and 3/8 steel. I got a double cut on the second one. Are we counting subsequent cuts on 12 ounce cans? Anyway, two more kills for July!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

[


BushpotChef said:


> Took out the this beast today with some monster .75" bearings - cut this guy in 4 shots. Every shot had me laughing lol.
> 
> Sometimes I just like gratuitous destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


All I can say is Dang! Great shooting. I got a six shot can one time (completely by luck and happenstance) and I felt like a demigod! I love it when a can cuts hard and fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these 3 today,1st 2 in the back yard,3rd in the front yard,trying to dodge the sun,its hot here today,even for me. that little peg head is taking some *learning* to hit with,didnt count shots,but there were a lot  3rd can 22 shots,all 3/8s steel


----------



## Covert5

BushpotChef said:


> Took out the this beast today with some monster .75" bearings - cut this guy in 4 shots. Every shot had me laughing lol.
> Sometimes I just like gratuitous destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk





BushpotChef said:


> Also this thread has 34,000 views!?
> Way to make a dope thread @Covert5 !
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


That is some crazy huge ammo! Smack and Crack and they're dead type of ammo!

Thanks Chef! But it's everyone participating that makes this thread awesome! We are halfway through the year so far. I'm kinda excited to see where the numbers will be by the end of the year!

Since we are halfway through, I'll also make a total tally for everyone so far. I'll try to do it by this weekend!

Sling-On my friends!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> these 3 today,1st 2 in the back yard,3rd in the front yard,trying to dodge the sun,its hot here today,even for me. that little peg head is taking some *learning* to hit with,didnt count shots,but there were a lot  3rd can 22 shots,all 3/8s steel


Awesome kills brotha Skarrd! I think that's another part of this hobby/sport I enjoy, finding that sweet spot on your new frame or old frame you haven't shot in awhile! You're golden for that session!


----------



## bingo

A buddy says a couldn't get the ball in 10 shots took 3 lol ???????? and a quick can too with little natty and some .7 sumikie band and 9.5s cut the can less than 40,


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> A buddy says a couldn't get the ball in 10 shots took 3 lol and a quick can too with little natty and some .7 sumikie band and 9.5s cut the can less than 40,


Awesome! Don't you love it when you get challenged and you show them up! Lol! Nice shoot'n!


----------



## Covert5

Happy 4th all! Got these two before heading out to a family BBQ. My new custom SPS made by joe-032 all the way out in Siberia! It's made from G10 and brass liners set up with belts and suspenders. I call her the Black Stallion. And the second with the Mo-dacious Conus!


----------



## Scrat

Just one today. Didn't count my shots. The can in the second picture is my new nemesis. That son of a gun won't die. Both sides are still well intact and I just keep getting glancing shots. I feel like I'm trying to cut an aluminum card lol.


















I finally swapped to the other can and cut that. I'm gonna let her rest and try again tomorrow hahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Scrat said:


> Just one today. Didn't count my shots. The can in the second picture is my new nemesis. That son of a gun won't die. Both sides are still well intact and I just keep getting glancing shots. I feel like I'm trying to cut an aluminum card lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally swapped to the other can and cut that. I'm gonna let her rest and try again tomorrow hahah
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol Scrat I hate those too. It's like they are mocking you!


----------



## meltonactual

4th of July can carnage:

Four beverage cans and an attempt at a steel sauce can. I didn't cut it, but it ain't gonna hold sauce no more.

I used my Axiom Ocularis, my F16 mk ll, and the Ka-Blam-O classic with 3/8 steel. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

meltonactual said:


> 4th of July can carnage:
> Four beverage cans and an attempt at a steel sauce can. I didn't cut it, but it ain't gonna hold sauce no more.
> I used my Axiom Ocularis, my F16 mk ll, and the Ka-Blam-O classic with 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah! Nice kills Meltonactual!


----------



## jhm757

Seems I have a hard time finding time for my SlingShots in this nice weather we are having in upstate NY.

But I did get 3 with the Scout XT before a band failure.

And then 1 with the D&Q.

All with 3/8" steel, the Scout shooting with an earlobe anchor point and pouch hold, the D&Q shooting pinch ball and floating anchor.


----------



## jhm757

Retied the bands on the Scout and shredded one more!!!


----------



## Scrat

Three for today. I Finished off the straggler from last night this morning. It took somewhere in the range of one million shots of 3/8.








Killed two more slowly throughout the day. Around 15-20 shots for them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Nice kills guys!

Jhm757, good to see your posts again bro!


----------



## Covert5

Killed two with these two again. Really liking the custom SPS. Nice hefty weight to it!


----------



## Covert5

I hope everyone had a good weekend. Here is the can count for those who participated in the month of June. If there are any discrepancies on your count, please let me know and I'll fix it.

My plan was to do a giveaway every quarter. So the next one would be in August, but Portboy was kind enough to sponsor the month of June to motivate us to keep on shoot'n and shred'n! Thank you for your generosity Portboy!

Those with a star next to their name will be added to the Sling Wheel of Fortune for the month of June. I will do it in a week or so and post the video!

Sling-On!

June starts on page 61

June

C5 - 28
*Bingo - 23
*Jhm757 - 24. (5 shot kill w/same ammo), (3 shots w/ 2- 3/8 steelys and 1 marble)
*Skarrd - 19
Portboy - 14
Slingdude - 5
Kottonmouth - 2 (5 shot kill with 3/8 steelys)
*Meltonactual - 36
*Scrat - 15
BushpotChef - 2
MakoPat - 4
Mcrow - 1


----------



## BushpotChef

My measly 2 cans LOL honestly Id have posted more my connection right now is garbage Im switching providers this week God knows I need the extra speed..

Then you shall see some shreddery from me!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

This is the can count for the first half of the year!
We got some good numbers guys and some in the 3-digits! Great job!

Sling-On!

******HALF-TIME REPORT******

Covert5 - 186
Magtamilan - 20
BlueRaja- 4
MakoPat- 25 (based on your card)
Portboy- 101
Jhm757- 240
Bingo- 141
Skarrd- 100
Nickthegnarly- 2
SJAaz - 1
Akiva9999- 7
Devils son in law- 12
Slingdude- 83
Ranger65- 2
8rnw8 - 4
Treeman - 1
Islandmade - 1
CatapultCarl - 1
Mrs. Kottonmouth - 1
Kottonmouth - 38
Msturm - 2
Ironarmknives - 22
Joseph_curwen - 1
Meltonactual - 50
Colorado CJ - 17
Catapults and carving - 1
Stringslap - 10
Luk - 1
Chadlee - 4
Scrat - 17
Belgianbeard - 1
BushpotChef - 2
Mcrow - 1


----------



## Covert5

BushpotChef said:


> My measly 2 cans LOL honestly Id have posted more my connection right now is garbage Im switching providers this week God knows I need the extra speed..
> Then you shall see some shreddery from me!
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


All good bro, you have till the end of the year to up your numbers and to make them cans tremble in fear!


----------



## BushpotChef

Playing catch up:

- @MakoPat Mule × 2040 loops x .45 lead
- 2040 frameless loop x .45 lead
- PP SERE x .45 lead
- @MakoPat Colt x 1632 loops x 6mm steel
- @MikmaqWarrior SMB x Usopp white 5/8"x3/8"x8.5" x 5/8" Marbles
- 1632 frameless loop x 6mm steel












































Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Chef! Dang bro we get'n serious now! Watch out cans! Chef ain't take'n no prisoners! Awesome line-up! Solid kills!


----------



## jhm757

Covert5 said:


> This is the can count for the first half of the year!
> We got some good numbers guys and some in the 3-digits! Great job!
> 
> Sling-On!
> 
> ******HALF-TIME REPORT******
> 
> Covert5 - 186
> Magtamilan - 20
> BlueRaja- 4
> MakoPat- 25 (based on your card)
> Portboy- 101
> Jhm757- 240
> Bingo- 141
> Skarrd- 100
> Nickthegnarly- 2
> SJAaz - 1
> Akiva9999- 7
> Devils son in law- 12
> Slingdude- 83
> Ranger65- 2
> 8rnw8 - 4
> Treeman - 1
> Islandmade - 1
> CatapultCarl - 1
> Mrs. Kottonmouth - 1
> Kottonmouth - 38
> Msturm - 2
> Ironarmknives - 22
> Joseph_curwen - 1
> Meltonactual - 50
> Colorado CJ - 17
> Catapults and carving - 1
> Stringslap - 10
> Luk - 1
> Chadlee - 4
> Scrat - 17
> Belgianbeard - 1
> BushpotChef - 2
> Mcrow - 1


My goal is at least 365 for the year. 125 can cuts to go, should be doable!

No this was a leap year will need 366! 126 can cuts to go!


----------



## Covert5

Jhm757, that's cakewalk for you bro!


----------



## BushpotChef

Laying the hate with my 1632 loop x 6mm steelies cut this sucker pretty quick, felt good cutting the 'thread' when it was just about cut with a surgical hit exactly where I needed it. At this point cutting cans with marbles and hunting setups feels like cheating! LOL









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757

2 quick ones while grilling burgers for dinner!

Oddly both cans took exactly 20 shots each!

Shooting 3/8" steel from the Scout XT.


----------



## bingo

No way 141 can cuts am shocked at that didn't think a had anywer near that. Awesome challenge c5 ????????


----------



## skarrd

just 2 today ,1st one wit DED [Dead Eye Dan] 2nd with Crepe Myrtle mini Conus,3/8s steels,22 shots and 26 shots


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> No way 141 can cuts am shocked at that didn't think a had anywer near that. Awesome challenge c5


The numbers don't lie! Great shoot'n brotha!


----------



## Covert5

Just one today. Killed this Shasta can and got'em good between the eyes!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way 141 can cuts am shocked at that didn't think a had anywer near that. Awesome challenge c5
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers don't lie! Great shoot'n brotha!
Click to expand...

????????


----------



## bingo

1 st up of the day hazel natty mix up of 8 and 9 steels


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> Just one today. Killed this Shasta can and got'em good between the eyes!


Man that frames bad.. Whew!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Bud and a stellar ????????????


----------



## bingo

Last 1 for today ????????


----------



## jhm757

3 today

Mountain Dew in 19 shots.

Monster in 22 shots.

Ginger ale in 27 shots.

All with the Scout XT shooting 3/8" steel.


----------



## Scrat

One today. 22 shots of 3/8 steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Haven't shot frameless in awhile. Made a new set. Started with many misses and a few hits. Finally got on target and got one! Forgot how fun and simple it was!


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> Haven't shot frameless in awhile. Made a new set. Started with many misses and a few hits. Finally got on target and got one! Forgot how fun and simple it was!


Yess! Frameless for life!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Quick one with the Coffee Conus & marbles 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

2040 frameless x 1/2" hex nuts

Man I forgot how destructive they are!









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757

Smok'in Ribs low-n-slow, Kill'in cans hard-n-fast!

6 Today!

2 with the Scout XT

1 with the Beech Natty

And 3 with the Little Tiger.

Hadn't shot the Little Tiger in a while, took me a few shots to get dialed in then it was tearing them up good!

All cans killed with 3/8" steel.


----------



## skarrd

only got the 1 today,as i was playing with these three,and yelling at That dog,,,,,a lot,lol


----------



## BushpotChef

Killed this on the trail with 3/4" hunting clays


----------



## BushpotChef

This one got trashed by the stones you see:









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

BushpotChef said:


> This one got trashed by the stones you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


That is a nice natural!


----------



## BushpotChef

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one got trashed by the stones you see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That is a nice natural!
Click to expand...

Thanks GG! 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Secret Agent x SS Black 5/8"x1/4"x 6" x 6mm steel.

Annihilated this one from 10m. 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

2 down for the little natty after diner ????????


----------



## BushpotChef

Conus x .36 lead made short work of this sucker. 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Just got one today. I was shooting in between burger flips. Three shots and flip the burgers, three shots and flip, three shots...

I was shooting frameless with 5/16 hex nuts. I got it in about eight rotations, +/- 24 shots. Hex nuts really do a number on a can.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Two good ones this evening! 3/8 steel. 11 shots on the first and only 8 on the second. I don't remember for sure but I think that second ones my best yet.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

meltonactual said:


> Just got one today. I was shooting in between burger flips. Three shots and flip the burgers, three shots and flip, three shots...
> 
> I was shooting frameless with 5/16 hex nuts. I got it in about eight rotations, +/- 24 shots. Hex nuts really do a number on a can.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanna try frameless one of these days but the thought of hex nuts traveling toward my hands at a high rate of speed gives me the willies. Guys like you and Chef are bold. I'll stick to my scout for now lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

meltonactual said:


> Just got one today. I was shooting in between burger flips. Three shots and flip the burgers, three shots and flip, three shots...
> 
> I was shooting frameless with 5/16 hex nuts. I got it in about eight rotations, +/- 24 shots. Hex nuts really do a number on a can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Frameless and burgers!?

Surely you're posting this from paradise? 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Scrat said:


> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got one today. I was shooting in between burger flips. Three shots and flip the burgers, three shots and flip, three shots...
> 
> I was shooting frameless with 5/16 hex nuts. I got it in about eight rotations, +/- 24 shots. Hex nuts really do a number on a can.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna try frameless one of these days but the thought of hex nuts traveling toward my hands at a high rate of speed gives me the willies. Guys like you and Chef are bold. I'll stick to my scout for now lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ask anyone that knows me: I ain't real smart. I'm kinda dumb and just jumped right in with tubes and 3/8 steel. I haven't had a hand hit yet. I have been slapped a few times but no hits. I guess that it's the way that I hold and draw. The projectile flies in the general direction that I'm sending it.

Maybe you can set up a frameless rig for BBs with office rubber bands (#117s?). If you get a hand hit or a slap it won't be too bad. Then you can move up to heavier ammo as you get comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

meltonactual said:


> Scrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meltonactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got one today. I was shooting in between burger flips. Three shots and flip the burgers, three shots and flip, three shots...
> 
> I was shooting frameless with 5/16 hex nuts. I got it in about eight rotations, +/- 24 shots. Hex nuts really do a number on a can.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna try frameless one of these days but the thought of hex nuts traveling toward my hands at a high rate of speed gives me the willies. Guys like you and Chef are bold. I'll stick to my scout for now lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask anyone that knows me: I ain't real smart. I'm kinda dumb and just jumped right in with tubes and 3/8 steel. I haven't had a hand hit yet. I have been slapped a few times but no hits. I guess that it's the way that I hold and draw. The projectile flies in the general direction that I'm sending it.
> 
> Maybe you can set up a frameless rig for BBs with office rubber bands (#117s?). If you get a hand hit or a slap it won't be too bad. Then you can move up to heavier ammo as you get comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Agree with @meltonactual 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

7 hits tore this skinny can, used the @MakoPat Colt x .36 leads x 3/4"x7" 1mm latex @ 10m as usual.

Good times. 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

nothing yet this week,too blazing hot outside,high 90s with 20-40% humidity,this AZ boy has thrown in the [sweaty] towel,lol for now.


----------



## meltonactual

Frameless and shameless! Got one as the afternoon was winding down (meaning that the humidity and temperature was dropping slightly). Frameless rig with 3/8 steel. 
Add one more tab to kill count ring. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

The Conus chews another one in two!









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Two tonight, 16 shots on the purple can and 9 on the coors. I started to try for a double on the coors but decided to call it a night. I may try to get another cut out of it tomorrow 


















Hot as heck here today. Topped out at 105. On the plus side those 3/8 were moving fast!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Cut one and quartered another.


----------



## bingo

Got theses 2 down Fri ????????


----------



## BushpotChef

2040 loop x 5/8" marbles









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

One today.


----------



## skarrd

just this one today,finally got a nice day,still 101,but No humidity


----------



## BushpotChef

Short work:









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

I don't shoot cans often but decided to today for the first time in a month or so. Took about 50 shots of 3/8" steel each. I blew a hole through the middle and had to try and hit these thin strips of aluminum on the sides that proved challenging at my skill level. Tried out a new band cut and think it might be my new favorite. 13" overall length. 12.5ish" after the ties. 5/8"x1/2" taper. GZK 0.54mm Green sample I had laying around.


----------



## bingo

1 for the natty 2 for the 1st ever board cut a ever made ????


----------



## 31610

Well two monster taken care of dude next store moved his camper but now I have a momma Robin moved in I can not win this summer


----------



## Scrat

Just one today. I cut this one from 60 feet-my furthest can yet. I kept a tally cause I figured it would take me forever haha. Turned out better than I expected though. 23 hits and 5 misses. Used 5/16 steel for this one. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Been working on this plinker this weekend. Still tweaking it a little more till I'm satisfied. Killed these three experimenting with it.


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> Been working on this plinker this weekend. Still tweaking it a little more till I'm satisfied. Killed these three experimenting with it.


Whatever that thing is I need one yesterday! Haha nice shooting C5!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Two tonight, I was messing around with different Ammo and band pairings. Put in some .7mm precise. Ammo was a combo of. 3/8 and 7/16 steel. These bands shoot the 7/16 a little too slow and the 3/8 a little too fast. Need to tweak them a little for good can killing. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Got three yesterday and two today. Yesterday: Cut two and quartered the third one. Axiom Ocularis and 3/8 steel. 









Today: Two cuts with my "new" Wham-o Sportsman and 1/2 steel. I rigged up a SS Rock Chucker bandset and fired off some .50 caliber balls. That first smack blew a giant hole in the can and split the aluminum about halfway around. It took quite a few shots to get dialed in, but once I did, those cans blew apart!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Beat this one apart before sun down


----------



## bingo

Little hitter frame and 8 steels ????????


----------



## meltonactual

Got this one at lunch today: F16 with 5/16 hex nuts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duffman6988

Do u guys throw ur cans away or is there anway to still recycle them?

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally

duffman6988 said:


> Do u guys throw ur cans away or is there anway to still recycle them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


I still take the cut ones to the recycling center. No objections yet.


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Been working on this plinker this weekend. Still tweaking it a little more till I'm satisfied. Killed these three experimenting with it.


That is so cool looking,interesting looking attachments,5 stars!


----------



## skarrd

duffman6988 said:


> Do u guys throw ur cans away or is there anway to still recycle them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


i just recycle mine like the rest of them,although i do get some strange looks sometimes


----------



## bingo

Big mule destroyin cans ???????? thanks PB ????


----------



## Scrat

Got one in tonight before dark 18 shots of 3/8. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got these 2 this morning

,before the sun got too bad,Blazing out there now,will shoot some more this evening,3 days of not shooting really shows,40;s for both of them,,,,,,sheesh


----------



## bingo

In and out the rain with the big mule ????????


----------



## 31610

Yep right in the blue bin . I think they get shredded before melting back down anyway


----------



## 31610

One can down


----------



## BushpotChef

Antler shooter
3/8 steel
2 cans









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Five cut today. 12, 23, 20, 31, and 16 shots. Mostly 3/8 with a few lead buckshot thrown in to spice things up. I've been mostly target shooting lately. Have some catching up to do on the can front.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Finally got one cut this month! Been a busy month so far. Just put together a new catch box and had to break it in with a can cut. As always, Island Made Thumper with 1/4 steel. Cut in 16 shots!


----------



## bingo

Was at this for ages cut the can again tomorrow ????????


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been working on this plinker this weekend. Still tweaking it a little more till I'm satisfied. Killed these three experimenting with it.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool looking,interesting looking attachments,5 stars!
Click to expand...

Thanks brotha! If you look closely, it's actually my Slingchucks. I created a holder that makes them easier to hold and use as a slingshot.
Got these additional two with 'em!


----------



## robbo

g,day im getting speed wobbles, with flatbands on my slingshot rifle, it shoots over the top with a 45 inch draw seems you can only yous so much power and then big bannana balls with 5/16 steel, when i move up to 10mm steel . its straight as a di , is 5/16 still to light or would this happen with any ammo with high speed any advice regards robbo. 10mm slicing through cans at 22yards yahoo.


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been working on this plinker this weekend. Still tweaking it a little more till I'm satisfied. Killed these three experimenting with it.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool looking,interesting looking attachments,5 stars!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brotha! If you look closely, it's actually my Slingchucks. I created a holder that makes them easier to hold and use as a slingshot.
> Got these additional two with 'em!
> 
> Ahh,ok,brilliant idea
Click to expand...


----------



## bingo

Finished off this 2nd cut from last night and got another 1 8 steels bsb band


----------



## Scrat

One from last night with the scout, and one from today with my first homemade slingshot. A mesquite natty.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been working on this plinker this weekend. Still tweaking it a little more till I'm satisfied. Killed these three experimenting with it.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool looking,interesting looking attachments,5 stars!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brotha! If you look closely, it's actually my Slingchucks. I created a holder that makes them easier to hold and use as a slingshot.
> Got these additional two with 'em!
Click to expand...

Dangit Covert, where's chef's little terminator!? Haha that things dope

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Empty vienna sausage can. Antler shooter, 10m , 5/8" marbles, SS Black 9" straight cuts 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

One down


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Two more.


----------



## bingo

Tryin out this little natty and a team effort on the 2nd cut 8 steels ????????


----------



## skarrd

one down ,half of the 2nd one and the rain Poured,tried a little*Slingi in the Rain*but it was not such a Glorious feeling,nor did it make me Happy Again,LOL


----------



## skarrd

got the second can,had to move back to the porch [57 feet] and switch from 3/8s steel to 1/2 inch glass marbles,but,Got'r Done


----------



## StringSlap

First official OPFS can cut! Except for a very brief and unsuccessful attempt when I first started, this was my first time shooting an OPFS frame (Thanks Darrell!). Took a lot more shots than usual (stopped counting at 50, but not too many more), but finally got this sucker cut! I found that with a pouch twist and a slight forward fork angle, plus a bit of a flip, that I did not need to tweak. Not a single fork/frame/hand hit and no scary fliers. Shooting 1/4 steel. Hitting a bit high, but I'll get that sorted.

I'm definitely bitten by the OPFS bug! I have a post in the classifieds, but if anyone here has one for sale/trade, please send me a PM!


----------



## Bellman

I've cut a couple now, but I did this one last night. Only 6 yards and it still took 45ish shots w/ 1/2" marbles, but it's slowly getting better. Either way, I'm having loads of fun ????!

Charles

BTW, sometimes a marble will get stuck in the can and the next shot will break it so I occasionally have to pick up little pieces of glass. Sorry for the sideways picture.


----------



## Covert5

I'm really enjoying my slingchux! Killed one with a belts and suspenders rig and the other with my frameless rig.


----------



## bingo

Got 2 in tonight after diner with this ply mule and 8 steels ????


----------



## skarrd

Good day today for can killin,got the first one out back,then moved around front and started peelin this tea can to this point and had a band failure [second one] finished it off with the maple conus and then cut the peeled section off at the top,proceeded to destroy another can with the conus,and retied the pouch on my Chubita,6 1/2 inch active,Yee. killed this can in 23 shots yep good day today


----------



## bingo

Big ply frame 4 up 1mm gzk 8 steels ????????


----------



## BushpotChef

Tagged one with my antler shooter today, no photo as I'm on a light data plan but I'll gladly mangle a few more later on!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Haven't been keeping up with my count but as you can see here, Ive kept busy. Took 8 after work with my @Covert5 sleeved set :









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Shooting the snot out of my @Covert5 Cobra PFS with .177 BB's & a 1632 loop x micro fibre pouch.

I won't lie I shoot frameless religiously, and there was still a bit of a learning curve. Drilled a shot into my thumbnail and had a flashback of my days learning frameless.

Long live the dark arts.









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman

I've gotten a few more, but haven't taken pics. Still hanging in there at 6 yards. Got this one in about 35 shots w/3/8" steel. Still have a long way to go, but I'm having fun????.

Charles


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> Good day today for can killin,got the first one out back,then moved around front and started peelin this tea can to this point and had a band failure [second one] finished it off with the maple conus and then cut the peeled section off at the top,proceeded to destroy another can with the conus,and retied the pouch on my Chubita,6 1/2 inch active,Yee. killed this can in 23 shots yep good day today


Mike (think that's right ?)........ I think I bought the same spoon or spatula etc., that you made the tube shooter from....looks like the same burned in logo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

BushpotChef said:


> Haven't been keeping up with my count but as you can see here, Ive kept busy. Took 8 after work with my @Covert5 sleeved set :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk





BushpotChef said:


> Shooting the snot out of my @Covert5 Cobra PFS with .177 BB's & a 1632 loop x micro fibre pouch.
> I won't lie I shoot frameless religiously, and there was still a bit of a learning curve. Drilled a shot into my thumbnail and had a flashback of my days learning frameless.
> Long live the dark arts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Chef, I'm glad it finally got to you bro! Ive been wondering about that. Yah, theres a steep learning curve with that cobra Spitter. It's bite is fierce, but you'll get it bro with practice. I find if you use heavier ammo, it will come out of the pouch better. Max I'd say 3/8 to smallest 1/4. Happy sling'n bro!


----------



## Covert5

Bellman said:


> I've gotten a few more, but haven't taken pics. Still hanging in there at 6 yards. Got this one in about 35 shots w/3/8" steel. Still have a long way to go, but I'm having fun.
> Charles


Bellman, glad you are having fun bro! Great shoot'n! Keep it up!


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been keeping up with my count but as you can see here, Ive kept busy. Took 8 after work with my @Covert5 sleeved set :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the snot out of my @Covert5 Cobra PFS with .177 BB's & a 1632 loop x micro fibre pouch.
> I won't lie I shoot frameless religiously, and there was still a bit of a learning curve. Drilled a shot into my thumbnail and had a flashback of my days learning frameless.
> Long live the dark arts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chef, I'm glad it finally got to you bro! Ive been wondering about that. Yah, theres a steep learning curve with that cobra Spitter. It's bite is fierce, but you'll get it bro with practice. I find if you use heavier ammo, it will come out of the pouch better. Max I'd say 3/8 to smallest 1/4. Happy sling'n bro!
Click to expand...

Yeah man she's alive and well lol its funny you say larger ammo works better I'm having good results with .177 bbs, super accurate when you keep tight form. I'd be happy hunting sparrows with it if I could shrink my groups a little but popping poker chips at 20 ft. seems easy enough. Could use some 1/4" hex nuts they do a H3LL of a number on sparrows with 1632 full butter loops...

Just gotta flip their lids..as my old my says 'catch em in the cap and turn em into Pez dispensers'... I should mention hes lost quite a few of his precious native song birds he feeds to the little buggers. Hes always happy when I show up with my 2250 ratrocket & some predator polymags. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day today for can killin,got the first one out back,then moved around front and started peelin this tea can to this point and had a band failure [second one] finished it off with the maple conus and then cut the peeled section off at the top,proceeded to destroy another can with the conus,and retied the pouch on my Chubita,6 1/2 inch active,Yee. killed this can in 23 shots yep good day today
> 
> 
> 
> Mike (think that's right ?)........ I think I bought the same spoon or spatula etc., that you made the tube shooter from....looks like the same burned in logo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ,close,Steven actually,lolbut Michael is my middle name,yeah i had a couple of them,but omly have this one left
Click to expand...


----------



## Covert5

BushpotChef said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been keeping up with my count but as you can see here, Ive kept busy. Took 8 after work with my @Covert5 sleeved set :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the snot out of my @Covert5 Cobra PFS with .177 BB's & a 1632 loop x micro fibre pouch.
> I won't lie I shoot frameless religiously, and there was still a bit of a learning curve. Drilled a shot into my thumbnail and had a flashback of my days learning frameless.
> Long live the dark arts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chef, I'm glad it finally got to you bro! Ive been wondering about that. Yah, theres a steep learning curve with that cobra Spitter. It's bite is fierce, but you'll get it bro with practice. I find if you use heavier ammo, it will come out of the pouch better. Max I'd say 3/8 to smallest 1/4. Happy sling'n bro!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah man she's alive and well lol its funny you say larger ammo works better I'm having good results with .177 bbs, super accurate when you keep tight form. I'd be happy hunting sparrows with it if I could shrink my groups a little but popping poker chips at 20 ft. seems easy enough. Could use some 1/4" hex nuts they do a H3LL of a number on sparrows with 1632 full butter loops...
> Just gotta flip their lids..as my old my says 'catch em in the cap and turn em into Pez dispensers'... I should mention hes lost quite a few of his precious native song birds he feeds to the little buggers. Hes always happy when I show up with my 2250 ratrocket & some predator polymags.
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have to hand it to you guys who shoot.177 bbs! I can't even feel those in the pouch!


----------



## BushpotChef

Covert5 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been keeping up with my count but as you can see here, Ive kept busy. Took 8 after work with my @Covert5 sleeved set :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting the snot out of my @Covert5 Cobra PFS with .177 BB's & a 1632 loop x micro fibre pouch.
> I won't lie I shoot frameless religiously, and there was still a bit of a learning curve. Drilled a shot into my thumbnail and had a flashback of my days learning frameless.
> Long live the dark arts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chef, I'm glad it finally got to you bro! Ive been wondering about that. Yah, theres a steep learning curve with that cobra Spitter. It's bite is fierce, but you'll get it bro with practice. I find if you use heavier ammo, it will come out of the pouch better. Max I'd say 3/8 to smallest 1/4. Happy sling'n bro!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah man she's alive and well lol its funny you say larger ammo works better I'm having good results with .177 bbs, super accurate when you keep tight form. I'd be happy hunting sparrows with it if I could shrink my groups a little but popping poker chips at 20 ft. seems easy enough. Could use some 1/4" hex nuts they do a H3LL of a number on sparrows with 1632 full butter loops...
> Just gotta flip their lids..as my old my says 'catch em in the cap and turn em into Pez dispensers'... I should mention hes lost quite a few of his precious native song birds he feeds to the little buggers. Hes always happy when I show up with my 2250 ratrocket & some predator polymags.
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to hand it to you guys who shoot.177 bbs! I can't even feel those in the pouch!
Click to expand...

Thanks boss, @ 15 ft. they're great cheap indoor ammo. Where is the yellow plastic ammo you sent me from that stuff is great indoors too - like oversized airsoft ammo. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

A quick coke can cut: Say that 5x fast lol

Antler shooter × 3/8" steel.









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Didn't have much time today but I got a sweet new frame from Samurai Samoht so I had get one in. I cut this skinny can with 8 shots of 3/8. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Two more.


----------



## Scrat

Three today. Two with the scout and one with the zephyr. Mix of 3/8 and 5/16. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman

I'm still shooting from my *LONG *distance range of 6 yards????, but I got this one in 43 shots of 3/8". The aiming groove on the mini Taurus is really helping. I actually hit the can probably 25 times, so I may be handicapping myself. My can is fully resting against the towel hanging over my archery target. I'm wondering if the can was free hanging in front of the backstop if I'd have more balls go all the way through. I think the towel/archery target is damping some of the energy. Going to throw together an actual catch box in the next couple of days and see if that helps. Either way I'm having fun????.

Charles


----------



## 31610

One can couple bics


----------



## NSFC

Port boy said:


> One can couple bics


How are you going to start your grill to cook all those elusive wild zucchinis and free range bologna if you devastate all your lighters.


----------



## 31610

NSFC said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can couple bics
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to start your grill to cook all those elusive wild zucchinis and free range bologna if you devastate all your lighters.
Click to expand...

 haha I light the bbq first and hope it does no go out ;-)


----------



## skarrd

Bellman said:


> I'm still shooting from my *LONG *distance range of 6 yards, but I got this one in 43 shots of 3/8". The aiming groove on the mini Taurus is really helping. I actually hit the can probably 25 times, so I may be handicapping myself. My can is fully resting against the towel hanging over my archery target. I'm wondering if the can was free hanging in front of the backstop if I'd have more balls go all the way through. I think the towel/archery target is damping some of the energy. Going to throw together an actual catch box in the next couple of days and see if that helps. Either way I'm having fun.
> 
> Charles


giving the can a litle free swinging space will help with the thru shots,but not to much space or you end up aith a giant *spinner* target,lol


----------



## skarrd

2 today,between the wind flurries and rains,the hurricane missed us but we gettin all the tailspin from it,3/8s steels yellow PP bands and *mystery* orange bands also from PP.


----------



## skarrd

finally got some decent weather this evening,first 2 cans went pretty quick,30s with 3/8s steel,set up 2 more and yjis happened about 12 shots in,traded SS and Bang again about 12 shots in,so trade off Again,5 shots in Bang!,this is whats left of can #3,have to rebands and try again tomorroh.Sheesh!


----------



## Bellman

I still suck and I'm still shooting from 6 yards, but I got this one in 32 shots. Another couple of years and I'll be cutting them in only 20 shots????. I normally waste my first 10 or twelve shots getting my POA refigured out. I'm definitely having fun though ????.

Charles


----------



## skarrd

its all about the Fun,Charles,just the fun


----------



## skarrd

well,finished off 1st one from yesterday-retied the pouch-then on to cut 2 more-before the bands tore again,got the nibbler out and was half way thru and the TBGs tore-again- so i banded it up with some 1 inch green stretch band bands,had to fold them at the forks-saw someone else on the forum who used to do that-and shot the tea can twice,since it was my last can,gotta go shopping i guess,or mooch the gulleys,lol


----------



## Bellman

skarrd said:


> its all about the Fun,Charles,just the fun


No doubt! It is satisfying to hear the can when you hit it good though ????. I really am having a blast. Consistent accuracy is definitely harder with a slingshot than any other shooting sports I've been involved with. Very rewarding, though.

Charles


----------



## Covert5

Bellman! Great shoot'n bro! I agree with brother Skarrd! Just have fun! Try shoot'n from 10 yards! You'll be surprised!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

Hello friends! I want to apologize, I have been super busy adulting, as MakoPat would say, this month and haven't been able to post as much as I usually do. But back to some can crack'n, split'n, kill'n fun!

This is the last day to submit your kills for this month of July by 11:59 pm pacific standard time. I'll tally up the totals and conduct the Sling Wheel of Fortune for both June and July this weekend to catch us up on the giveaways!

Thanks again all for continuing to participate and for those who are new to this thread, welcome to the can carnage and just have fun!

Sling-On!


----------



## Tree Man

Cut this one today with lbojoe's parasite permission build and usopp purples set up for .177 bbs. It only took 843 shots to finally cut it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> Cut this one today with lbojoe's parasite permission build and usopp purples set up for .177 bbs. It only took 843 shots to finally cut it.


843 shots? You are relentless my brother!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut this one today with lbojoe's parasite permission build and usopp purples set up for .177 bbs. It only took 843 shots to finally cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 843 shots? You are relentless my brother!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I was going to quit at 845, so im glad it didn't come to that.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

One single, one double to close out the month.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut this one today with lbojoe's parasite permission build and usopp purples set up for .177 bbs. It only took 843 shots to finally cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 843 shots? You are relentless my brother!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to quit at 845, so im glad it didn't come to that.
Click to expand...

I've cut a couple cans shooting only .177 bbs, so I know what you mean haha


----------



## Scrat

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut this one today with lbojoe's parasite permission build and usopp purples set up for .177 bbs. It only took 843 shots to finally cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 843 shots? You are relentless my brother!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to quit at 845, so im glad it didn't come to that.
Click to expand...

My mind is blown by this. My arm would fall off at the shoulder after this many draws. Very Impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

treeman said:


> Cut this one today with lbojoe's parasite permission build and usopp purples set up for .177 bbs. It only took 843 shots to finally cut it.


Brutal, slow, and steady death! Lol Nice shoot'n bro!


----------



## 31610

One probably a few more to come


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> One probably a few more to come


loving the wee metal frame dude ????


----------



## 31610

It’s on sale John but unless dankung get the shipping a little fast I will not order from there again ! Was 45 days to me and that’s after your order is processed. I had a email from them not long ago saying it’s be two weeks now . It’s a fun little shooter I give it that


----------



## skarrd

found 3 1/2 cans,lol today,3 12 oz and 1 8oz mtn dew,cut the dew can with the mini conus,then band fail,so went and got poppa conus and finished off the other 3, all mid 30s with 3/8s steel and TBG,now really out of cans,guess i will have to start on old bic lighters,in the mean time[or nice time] BBs in the garage frameless


----------



## skarrd

Poppa and Mini,rebande the Barnett with 1inch TBG for tomorroh,,,,got a soup can,LOL


----------



## SLINGDUDE

First can for the month of Aug.


----------



## bingo

[quote name="Port boy" post="1437718" timestamp="1596317870"]

It's on sale John but unless dankung get the shipping a little fast I will not order from there again ! Was 45 days to me and that's after your order is processed. I had a email from them not long ago saying it's be two weeks now . It's a fun little shooter I give it that[/quote al need be looking in to one of them am needing a tube shooter ???? ]


----------



## Covert5

Awesome kills guys these are my two to start of the month with Simba.


----------



## StringSlap

Got one cut today. First 13 shots were with 1/4 steel and finished off with 5 rounds of 3/8 clay.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Three more.


----------



## bingo

Like that little natty ????


----------



## bingo

Forgot this earlier bsb band 8 steels ????


----------



## Scrat

One tonight. 13 shots of mixed 3/8 and 5/16 steel. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Wee natty .7 precise 18 12 8 steels lethal,????


----------



## bingo

bingo said:


> Wee natty .7 precise 18 12 8 steels lethal,




Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Finished up






























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Wrong page lol 1 @ piece









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Just one tonight. Been busy lately but trying to get one in when I can. 











bingo said:


> Wee natty .7 precise 18 12 8 steels lethal,


Bingo I've been shooting .7 precise with 3/8 the last week or so. I'm really liking it. It flings them good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Good band 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Finished up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Beautiful build bro!


----------



## skarrd

been shooting at a variety of targets,with multiple bands/tubes and ammo,to get an idea of what a poachers friend might look/feel like,used these 2 too kill cans,first cut with 3/8s,second can with 5/8s marbles


----------



## bingo

New natty .65 bands 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger65

Cut the can (not such a big deal, but fun); hit the tab to cut remaining part of can from hanging cord (quite a bit more of a challenge for me!) So far, a bit over 380 tabs.... Great fun.


----------



## bingo

Cheers am starting this 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

I have never had a tab stay on for an entire cut always comes off after a few good smacks


----------



## bingo

That's why a made a hanger kept bustin the tab

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Same here without the hanger it’s a pain to try get can to hang up lol . Popping holes in it


----------



## Scrat

One tonight. Good clean cut with 11 shots of 3/8 steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Finished this can off wi new natty 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Antither wee natty









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got this just before dark underestimated the .,7precise band this is old band retied with band jig
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

These 2 today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

55 shots including misses 8 steels .7 sumikie band bud can was well in the 60s
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

This was the last of cans tonight 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

bingo said:


> This was the last of cans tonight
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Dang bingo you're on a roll.

Just two for me. The first was 22 shots of 5/16 with the scout. The second was 7 shots of 3/8 with the Taurus powered by .7 precise


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman

I've cut a bunch of cans recently, but the shot count was so high it wasn't worth mentioning. Still have a long way to go, but it's slowly getting better. Scout XT w/3/8" steel, 36 shots. I've been shooting the Scout OTT since Friday and am enjoying it. I really didn't think I'd like OTT, but I seem to be more accurate. So far, nearly all of my preconceived slingshot notions have proven to be incorrect. I'm really glad I've had sound advice and have actually listened . That hasn't always been the case :slap:.

Charles


----------



## Bellman

Another one tonight. 41 shots of 3/8 steel. I'm doing most of the work in 5 or 6 shots, but getting those last slivers is whooping me. I know it'll come with time, but I'm still having lots of fun just hitting it more times than not  .

Charles


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Four more for the tally.


----------



## skarrd

Dang! i am so far behind,i been playing with spinners and paper plate targets [trying to figure out something for SSOTM] gotta dial in for squirrel season


----------



## bingo

Soon here brother skard just banded the little hitter frame from Shane .72 gzk 2012 should be leathal in my winter coat now 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman

One more tonight. 41 shots of 3/8 steel.......maybe I'm destined to be a great endurance shooter . Seriously though, I'm still doing great damage early on and then struggling to cut the stragglers. I started off nice and loose, got a bit stiff, and was able to relax and loosen up again. I'm shooting rounds of 8 shots and retrieving the ammo and shooting another 8 if I'm still having fun. I'm definitely working to reduce the number of shots required, but I'm still just really enjoying shooting :thumbsup: and everything that goes with the whole slingshot experience.

Charles


----------



## bingo

Little beech natty 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

One tonight with 3/8. About 15 shots. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

skarrd said:


> Dang! i am so far behind,i been playing with spinners and paper plate targets [trying to figure out something for SSOTM] gotta dial in for squirrel season


Man, I'd much rather be bustin' squirrels with my slingshots instead of bustin' cans. Unfortunately, hunting with a slingshot is illegal in a state that calls itself the "Sportsman's Paradise".... What a load of bull that is. Best of luck this season!


----------



## Covert5

Bingo! Awesome kills with those beautiful natties!


----------



## Covert5

Bellman, great shoot'n! Even if your shot count is high, just post the kill without the count! It will still count for your tally. It's a good personal goal to bring your can count down! Glad you are learning, figuring out your style, and having fun!


----------



## Covert5

SLINGDUDE said:


> Four more for the tally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1c.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3c.jpg


You tore those up bro! Great kills!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Dang! i am so far behind,i been playing with spinners and paper plate targets [trying to figure out something for SSOTM] gotta dial in for squirrel season


Me to brotha! Gotta play catch up big time! Looking forward to your next entry for SSOTM!


----------



## Covert5

Aight guys finally had some time to kill a couple. I usually shoot 3/8 steelys. Trying to shoot smaller ammo, 5/16 steelys. Having fun shoot'n them with my slingchux! Wwwaaaatttttaaaa!


----------



## skarrd

i was shooting the slingchucks you made me just the other day,only with 1/4 inch steels and BBs,those are some wicked little shooters


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> i was shooting the slingchucks you made me just the other day,only with 1/4 inch steels and BBs,those are some wicked little shooters


Brotha Skarrd, I'm so glad you are still shoot'n the chux! You can even use them as a frameless assist if you hold them like this:

Happy sling'n!


----------



## BushpotChef

Could I get a couple close ups of that rig @Covert5 ?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Haven't been posting here much lately, but I've been cutting! These cans made the mistake of hanging around my house for too long. Took care of them with my Thumper and a pocketful of marbles!


----------



## Bellman

I don't want to mention shot count????, but I moved from 6 to 10 yards and got one this afternoon. Still having fun????.

Charles


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was shooting the slingchucks you made me just the other day,only with 1/4 inch steels and BBs,those are some wicked little shooters
> 
> 
> 
> Brotha Skarrd, I'm so glad you are still shoot'n the chux! You can even use them as a frameless assist if you hold them like this:
> 
> Happy sling'n!
> 
> Cool idea
Click to expand...


----------



## StringSlap

First 3/4 butterfly can cut! Took a couple of hours to get the technique down, but once the marbles started to fly straight I decided to hang up a can. Took 17 shots with 12 hits.


----------



## skarrd

saturdays cut with finished SSOTM entry 5/8s marbles 18 shots


----------



## Covert5

BushpotChef said:


> Could I get a couple close ups of that rig @Covert5 ?
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Hey Chef! Here you go buddy!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> saturdays cut with finished SSOTM entry 5/8s marbles 18 shots


She's a beauty bro! Nice kill!


----------



## Covert5

StringSlap said:


> First 3/4 butterfly can cut! Took a couple of hours to get the technique down, but once the marbles started to fly straight I decided to hang up a can. Took 17 shots with 12 hits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly_can_cut.jpeg


Doesn't it feel awesome when you try something new and you get the hang of it?!! Awesome kill!


----------



## Ranger65

Port boy said:


> I have never had a tab stay on for an entire cut always comes off after a few good smacks


Hmmm...I do know that if the tab is wiggled back and forth when the can is opened, the tab breaks easily. However, if the can is opened with a relatively gentle pull, the tab is actually quite secure. I have cut literally hundreds of cans suspended by twine through the tab (hanging free to swing) without having the tab come loose. As I mentioned, I enjoy doing this because I like the sight and sound satisfaction of cutting the can. It is not that much of a challenge to cut the can (I shoot 3/8 Inch steel), but it is definitely a challenge for me to keep shooting the remnant until I hit the tab and cut it loose. My hands are a bit arthritic, so I don't use heavy bands (3/4 inch straight cut TBG with around 6 7/8 inch active length). Trajectory stays pretty flat and steel penetrates the aluminum cans nicely. I usually shoot from around 40 ft rather than the standard 33 ft. I like the little extra challenge, it fits my basement (max just under 50 ft), and provides a decent challenge...and most importantly, a lot of fun. At my age, this is all about enjoying the hobby! The good folks on this forum have taught me a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Bellman

Slowly finding my sea legs at 10 yards????.

Charles


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Covert5 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could I get a couple close ups of that rig @Covert5 ?
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chef! Here you go buddy!
Click to expand...

Those sling-chux are very interesting Oliver....what is the little clear plexiglass looking tubes purpose ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

First one was from a few days ago. I was Having quite an off day. Probably pushing 40 shots. Second one was today. 11 shots. Much better

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman

One more before bed????.

Charles


----------



## bingo

Little mule type natty sporting .7 sumikie 60 mm pouch x18 mm 8 and 9.5s steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman

bingo said:


> Little mule type natty sporting .7 sumikie 60 mm pouch x18 mm 8 and 9.5s steels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Nice . I'm also shooting .7 Sumeike (mine's orange) and almost exactly the same pouch dimensions. How do you like the band material?

Charles


----------



## bingo

Another 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Bellman said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little mule type natty sporting .7 sumikie 60 mm pouch x18 mm 8 and 9.5s steels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice . I'm also shooting .7 Sumeike (mine's orange) and almost exactly the same pouch dimensions. How do you like the band material?
> Charles
Click to expand...

A didn't rate ituch until my band jig come along still to really try it out its not bad

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just the one today this time with 3/8s steel instead of 5/8s marbles


----------



## Bellman

One more tonight. 3/8" steel at 10 yards.

Charles


----------



## 31610

Fellas I am slacking big time getting caught up in building frames haha ???? o well I find it all fun


----------



## Bellman

Shot count is still a bit high, but it's getting better and I'm having loads of fun ????. I'm gonna have to bring more cans home from the office.

Charles


----------



## bingo

.7 precise ,7 ss band. 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Nice shooting everyone


----------



## bingo

SLINGDUDE said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang! i am so far behind,i been playing with spinners and paper plate targets [trying to figure out something for SSOTM] gotta dial in for squirrel season
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'd much rather be bustin' squirrels with my slingshots instead of bustin' cans. Unfortunately, hunting with a slingshot is illegal in a state that calls itself the "Sportsman's Paradise".... What a load of bull that is. Best of luck this season!
Click to expand...

Nearly time for that soon 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman

Decided to switch to Sprite today ????.

Charles


----------



## Bellman

Last one for the night????.


----------



## Covert5

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could I get a couple close ups of that rig @Covert5 ?
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chef! Here you go buddy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those sling-chux are very interesting Oliver....what is the little clear plexiglass looking tubes purpose ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sling-N-Shot, thanks brotha. The little clear tubes are actually mini glow sticks. You can crack'em just to make them look cool in the dark when you flip'em around.


----------



## skarrd

these 2 yesterday,just finished up the decender SS,finally,both with 1/2 inch straights,TBG and SS blacks,3/8s steels [which is kinda heavy for these narrow bands],they both shoot 1/4 in steel faster and a bit harder so i will have to give can cuttin a 1/4 in try today


----------



## Bellman

Tonight's victim. 3/8 steel ????.

Charles


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> these 2 yesterday,just finished up the decender SS,finally,both with 1/2 inch straights,TBG and SS blacks,3/8s steels [which is kinda heavy for these narrow bands],they both shoot 1/4 in steel faster and a bit harder so i will have to give can cuttin a 1/4 in try today


Cool , got some Descenders going myself......did you put in band grooves Steven ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

The can that wouldn't die! Every hit just made it unravel more. The next shot after the picture finally ended it.


----------



## Bellman

devils son in law said:


> The can that wouldn't die! Every hit just made it unravel more. The next shot after the picture finally ended it.


That's precisely what I experience nearly every can. One or two little stragglers frequently cost me an extra twenty shots.???? I just don't shoot well enough yet to pick off targets that small (if I can even see them).

Charles


----------



## bingo

Finished this off before dark 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 yesterday,just finished up the decender SS,finally,both with 1/2 inch straights,TBG and SS blacks,3/8s steels [which is kinda heavy for these narrow bands],they both shoot 1/4 in steel faster and a bit harder so i will have to give can cuttin a 1/4 in try today
> 
> 
> 
> Cool , got some Descenders going myself......did you put in band grooves Steven ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> yes sir,just on the fronts of the forks,very minimal
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today decender ,still with 1/2 in TBG and 3/8s steels,and the pocket poacher with 5/8s SS blacks shootin 1/2 in marbles


----------



## Bellman

One for tonight. Slowly getting my shot count down ????.

Charles


----------



## bingo

Little board cut this one while the weather nice 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Five more since my last update.

















Cheers!


----------



## Bellman

SLINGDUDE said:


> Five more since my last update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed2c.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed3c.jpg
> 
> Cheers!


Man. You're on fire !

Charles


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Bellman said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five more since my last update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed2c.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed3c.jpg
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Man. You're on fire!
> 
> Charles
Click to expand...

Not really. My previous post before today was on 12 Aug 2020. I don't always remember to take pics and I'm pretty slow to post haha.


----------



## Bellman

Got one tonight with my new PP polycarbonate Secret Agent with extension ????. It's a tiny little thing, but it throws 3/8 steel hard.

Charles


----------



## Bellman

Last one for tonight.


----------



## skarrd

Awesome Cutting All


----------



## Bellman

One for tonight. I thought I was finally going to break 20 shots......and then the stragglers ganged up on me.....as usual . It's still really fun, though .

Charles


----------



## StringSlap

Last nights victims. Although with marbles, they're not really cuts. More like contusions!


----------



## bingo

Half hour got this cut 8 an 9.5s 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman

My daily "can"tribution ????.

Charles


----------



## StringSlap

Bellman said:


> My daily "can"tribution .
> 
> Charles


That's out"can"ding!


----------



## jhm757

It's been a long time since I have been able to find time to shoot my slingshots. But I got this one today, good news, I was still able to hit it with most shots! Shooting 3/8" steel with my Scout XT. 24 shots!

Just the one cause it started to rain while cutting this one.


----------



## Scrat

I've not been cutting many cans lately. I've been slowly working on this natty and finally decided to band it up to shoot some test shots. Cut this one in 14 shots of 3/8. Not bad for the new frame! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

first ever-for me-can cut frameless!!! red 1745 and green *mystery* shooting 3/8s steel,took a while and a lot of shots but gotterdone


----------



## bingo

Friday nights shooting 3 down for my board cut mule 8 and 9.5steels BSB band









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Used solar light from.my shed for pics

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman

A quick one for tonight. The slingshot stuff is fun????.

Charles


----------



## bingo

,3 down for the natty .7 sumikie 8 and 9.5 steels
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Another 2 quick ones before dark 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Four today.


----------



## Island made

2 yesterday! One with my black beauty from port boy and one with my bone grip from C5! I haven't drank anything other than water and coffee since last winter (trying to cut out all carbonated drinks) so I haven't shot a can in a long long time, so I stole these from mom and dads recyclable bin lol.

Thanks for these frames guys! I love them. And C5 I'm going to send you your frames as soon as I can.


----------



## Covert5

You guys are kill'n it! Awesome shoot'n and thanks brotha Shane!


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> 2 yesterday! One with my black beauty from port boy and one with my bone grip from C5! I haven't drank anything other than water and coffee since last winter (trying to cut out all carbonated drinks) so I haven't shot a can in a long long time, so I stole these from mom and dads recyclable bin lol.
> 
> Thanks for these frames guys! I love them. And C5 I'm going to send you your frames as soon as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 005F1CCB-5EC9-480B-A2C1-0970FB897D3C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DB3D9AC2-1762-44D4-82EF-21019D840E42.jpeg


That mules a cracker Shane 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Three today with the new natty. Using can cuts as an opportunity to get used to OTT. Been shooting almost only TTF until now. I'm liking OTT though. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Scrat said:


> Three today with the new natty. Using can cuts as an opportunity to get used to OTT. Been shooting almost only TTF until now. I'm liking OTT though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like that scrat

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

that is a beauty! havent been at the cans as much,the winds that came through left a bunch of pinecones,and immature pecans laying around,so i been poppin those with clays,but will get back to the cans directly,LOL


----------



## Bellman

Decided to grab the F-16 for a little shooting tonight. I'd almost forgotten how awesome it is to shoot ????.

Charles


----------



## bingo

Got one earlier forgot to put it up  little natty 8 steels









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman

Last one before bed.????

Charles


----------



## Covert5

Finally got one before pissing off the neighbors with my new pfs natty w/tunnel thru attachment from Treeman! She shoots awesome! Thanks again Treeman!


----------



## skarrd

just one so far,got him this morning,before i lost my shade,try some more later this evening


----------



## Scrat

Got one in this evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman

Got in late, but had time for a quick one.

Charles


----------



## skarrd

these this morning


----------



## Tree Man

Covert5 said:


> Finally got one before pissing off the neighbors with my new pfs natty w/tunnel thru attachment from Treeman! She shoots awesome! Thanks again Treeman!


Thats cantastic! Looks like that can never stood a chance!!


----------



## skarrd

forgot to post these from last night,started out with PFS natty,and 3 shots into second can had a band fail  so got the spin shot and finished the job,


----------



## meltonactual

Bellman said:


> Decided to grab the F-16 for a little shooting tonight. I'd almost forgotten how awesome it is to shoot .
> Charles


A converted F16 is a great shooter! I've got one that I rigged up fork forward and it shoots like a rifle. There's also something about flat bands retracting against the rubber tubing on the forks. I've had the same set of bands on the frame for who knows how long and there's no visible wear. It just keeps shooting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> forgot to post these from last night,started out with PFS natty,and 3 shots into second can had a band fail  so got the spin shot and finished the job,


Those spinshots are awesome bro!


----------



## Covert5

Got this one this morning before it gets to be 112 degrees outside!


----------



## Scrat

One from this morning. Had to trim the bands and re tie my pouch so I put on a kangaroo pouch and tied it right for OTT. now I've got a good pouch and a good clean band line. She's shooting really good Hopefully will be able to get a few more tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to post these from last night,started out with PFS natty,and 3 shots into second can had a band fail  so got the spin shot and finished the job,
> 
> 
> 
> Those spinshots are awesome bro!
> 
> Thanks.Yeah i love them,and they Shoot,although the .08 SS blacks are a bit much ,lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Scrat

Couple from tonight. Swapped the scout to OTT. While another coat of BLO dries in the natty. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

This beautiful little frame from my bud Jason  8 and 9.5 steel flying with 100% ss band and a possible personal best cut thanks brother 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Beautiful 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman

I've gotten a little lax in posting can pics this week. Here are 8 that I cut from Thursday through a few minutes ago. All with either the Scout OTT or the F-16.


----------



## Bellman

This won't be front page news for lots of you can snipers, but I just cut this one in 10 shots even ????. I've been running around the house doing the bull ???? dance????!

Charles


----------



## Bellman

I should have quit after the last one. 41 shots on this one ????. That perfectly repeatable anchor point is a slippery place.

Charles


----------



## Covert5

Bellman said:


> I've gotten a little lax in posting can pics this week. Here are 8 that I cut from Thursday through a few minutes ago. All with either the Scout OTT or the F-16.


Awesome massacre Bellman!


----------



## Covert5

Bellman said:


> This won't be front page news for lots of you can snipers, but I just cut this one in 10 shots even . I've been running around the house doing the bull dance!
> Charles


Awesome shoot'n bro! Some say all cans aren't created equal, but for me it sure feels awesome when your shot count is super low! Congratulations!


----------



## skarrd

Good Shootin there Bud! i hope to be back at it soon,Family,sometimes its just Sheesh!!! lol


----------



## bingo

1 down in no time with these Canadian crackers thanks very much guys this was team effort while rain was off 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Seven so far in the month of September.


----------



## Tombo

What a fun thread! I made a bunch of .4 SS think tapered bandsets this weekend to try to find the perfect 5/16-3/8" bandset, and so I tried everything from 18/13mm through a 30/25mm in 2mm increments, and basically shot through a bunch of cans using a mix of 3/8" and 5/16 inch steel from maybe slightly under the 33' minimum - but that was before I knew this thread existed, so bare with me. I got pretty decent by the end of it, but I dare not wager a guess at my best time through, but I'll keep count next round. Photo shows an hour in or so, I had 5 slings strung up as I tested out the bands. I really like the 27x22mm for 3/8, and made more to add to my collection, and made them the first bandset on tonight's build and tomorrow's can cutter


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> 1 down in no time with these Canadian crackers thanks very much guys this was team effort while rain was off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Bingo! Great shoot'n and gorgeous frames! Kill'n in style!


----------



## Covert5

SLINGDUDE said:


> Seven so far in the month of September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200908_155454.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200906_133926.jpg


Slingdude! Bring'n down the reign of terror on them cans!


----------



## Covert5

Tombo said:


> What a fun thread! I made a bunch of .4 SS think tapered bandsets this weekend to try to find the perfect 5/16-3/8" bandset, and so I tried everything from 18/13mm through a 30/25mm in 2mm increments, and basically shot through a bunch of cans using a mix of 3/8" and 5/16 inch steel from maybe slightly under the 33' minimum - but that was before I knew this thread existed, so bare with me. I got pretty decent by the end of it, but I dare not wager a guess at my best time through, but I'll keep count next round. Photo shows an hour in or so, I had 5 slings strung up as I tested out the bands. I really like the 27x22mm for 3/8, and made more to add to my collection, and made them the first bandset on tonight's build and tomorrow's can cutter


Tombo welcome and nice shoot'n! Beautiful frame, did you make it?


----------



## Covert5

Killed 3 today swapping my cocktail bands between my custom SPS and Mo-dacious haresplitter!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Killed 3 today swapping my cocktail bands between my custom SPS and Mo-dacious haresplitter!


Cool to see that frame has held up! I've got another on the drawing board for the SSOTM September but am currently out of elbow grease.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Covert5 said:


> Tombo welcome and nice shoot'n! Beautiful frame, did you make it?


Hey thanks pal! Yes, just made it yesterday during the commercials watching the Giants game, it came together quick. I wanted a torque slingshot with ergo pinch grip plus TTF, I think it's pretty nice, but I'll see how it shoots later today


----------



## Tree Man

Cut this one using .177 bbs. I couldnt tell you how many shots it took.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Tree Man said:


> Cut this one using .177 bbs. I couldnt tell you how many shots it took.


WOW.....wish you would have kept up with the # it took to cut it, THAT would be interesting 

Chris, where did you get the solid latex tubing brother?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut this one using .177 bbs. I couldnt tell you how many shots it took.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.....wish you would have kept up with the # it took to cut it, THAT would be interesting
> 
> Chris, where did you get the solid latex tubing brother?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I got this batch in a trade, but i believe you can get them from GZK. Ive been loving them for .177s


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Tree Man said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut this one using .177 bbs. I couldnt tell you how many shots it took.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.....wish you would have kept up with the # it took to cut it, THAT would be interesting
> 
> Chris, where did you get the solid latex tubing brother?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got this batch in a trade, but i believe you can get them from GZK. Ive been loving them for .177s
Click to expand...

Agree, quite zippy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

They should add a badge for a .177 can cut. I think design will be a man with one giant muscular arm.

I'll stick with my 3/8 for now. I am gonna do a bb setup soon though.

One from tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

I didn't get a chance to shoot my new rig extensively until just now, and I can ad one can with 3/8 steel from 35 ft, 22 shots, 3 misses to rip this one! Nice record for shooting this new slingshot cold!


----------



## Covert5

Okay guys I really apologize for the delay on the drawings and the monthly tallies. I thank you guys for those of you who have been keeping up on your posts and those who are just joining.

Finally, here is the drawing for the month of June! Those of you who don't remember your count, you can check them out on page 71 of this thread. I tried to do something new and it didn't quite work out, but it was fun nonetheless! I will shoot better for the month of July drawing which I will be doing soon. Congratulations to the winner, I will be sending you a PM! And thanks again all for taking this journey with me!

A big shout out and thanks to Portboy for donating frames for this challenge! His donated frames will be used for the upcoming months! What a great forum member and great generosity!

Sling-On!


----------



## Scrat

Congrats skarrd! Very cool setup for the raffle C5.

One today with a new natty in progress. 25 shots of 3/8. Wanted to test her out before I put the finishing touches on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

I cut 6 more cans today on 6 different sets of bands on 6 different (ish) slingshots. Working on a formulating for high width low thickness bands for 5/16 and 3/8 ammo. All bands are simple shot black .4. Here's the breakdown, in order of shooting:

1) TTF handmade torque - 3/8" steel
13 hits
2 misses, one of which was a fork hit! Was feeling good with 12 hits in a row and a dangler just needing a hit, and I rushed it and payed.

2) torque, OTT - 5/16 steel
13 hits no misses

3) scout lt ttf - 5/16 steel
18 hits 2 misses

4) Bubinga OTT - 5/16" steel
44 hits, 6 misses, and DNF! You guys ever notice occasionally you dent it in such a way that it actually reenforces areas but creasing? That's how this went, and though I could see a finish was one hit away, I decided to call it at 50 and to show the tiny strand holding on!

5)scout - 3/8" steel
23 hits, 3 misses

6) chinese scout - 3/8" steel
9 hits 0 misses! It's not the frame, it's the bands. I had to run so I'm not totally sure which taper it is, but based on shooting, I think it's the widest set I made in my sample. I'll report later. Just a note, I bought this AFTER I already owned a real scout


----------



## Bellman

I've been slacking again on putting up pics. Here are another five from the last couple of days.


----------



## Bellman

Covert5 said:


> Okay guys I really apologize for the delay on the drawings and the monthly tallies. I thank you guys for those of you who have been keeping up on your posts and those who are just joining.
> 
> Finally, here is the drawing for the month of June! Those of you who don't remember your count, you can check them out on page 71 of this thread. I tried to do something new and it didn't quite work out, but it was fun nonetheless! I will shoot better for the month of July drawing which I will be doing soon. Congratulations to the winner, I will be sending you a PM! And thanks again all for taking this journey with me!
> 
> A big shout out and thanks to Portboy for donating frames for this challenge! His donated frames will be used for the upcoming months! What a great forum member and great generosity!
> 
> Sling-On!


Awesome little wheels of fortune. Nicely done ????.

Charles


----------



## Tombo

Sorry for spamming, but I have one more can for the night, and I used two slingshots to slice it.

The first 10 shots were hits on my first slingshot commission! One of my good friends reached out who is waiting for a knife commission, and he wanted to get a "real" slingshot to accompany his daisy. Finish dried overnight, and I got to take some test shots "to make sure it worked. Those shots were hits, but only 3) 1/4" steel and 7) clay ammo - the latter of which is his primary ammo, and it's probably good for him while he gets used to shooting it.

I finished it off with 14 more hits with the Chinese scout, which upon measurement, it was the widest I cut for my sample run - 27/23mm. Really nice shooting band with 3/8. Fun note, when I hit the bottom off the can, it flew into the hole my groups of shots had created a large hole, and lodges itself, pretty satisfying


----------



## Covert5

This little monster gave a good thump'n on this can!


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Okay guys I really apologize for the delay on the drawings and the monthly tallies. I thank you guys for those of you who have been keeping up on your posts and those who are just joining.
> 
> Finally, here is the drawing for the month of June! Those of you who don't remember your count, you can check them out on page 71 of this thread. I tried to do something new and it didn't quite work out, but it was fun nonetheless! I will shoot better for the month of July drawing which I will be doing soon. Congratulations to the winner, I will be sending you a PM! And thanks again all for taking this journey with me!
> 
> A big shout out and thanks to Portboy for donating frames for this challenge! His donated frames will be used for the upcoming months! What a great forum member and great generosity!
> 
> Sling-On!


Wow!!!! Thank You !!!


----------



## skarrd

Ok,so heres to TOUGH cans,the 1st pic is of a soda can[the ones i shoot all the time] after 45-50 Hits with 3/8s steels,with the 3 different slings i used,started with 2040 frameless,but took a *fork hit* after about 7 shots,so switched to PFS natty 3/4 in straight TBG,till the hit count got ridiculous [28 hits],then switched to the black widow 1 inch straight TBGs for another 25-27 Hits,i was determined,this is what it looked like,Sooo,switched to 1/2 inch marbles for another 10 Hits,3rd pic,Crazy! so i took another green can,same soda,same 12 pack,and 21 Hits 3/8s steels and it was cut..will continue on the *denter* tomorroh to see if i can get it to cut,,,,,in less than 100 Hits,lol


----------



## Tombo

My uncle glued up a couple table tops for me, and I've been meaning to get up to him for a visit and to pick them up. He is far too generous, and will never take compensation for work that he does for me and my wife. He and I have enjoyed shooting and bow sports together in the past, and so I had a feeling he'd have some fun with the scout lt, so I bought it and it arrived moments before we left! Great timing. It was brand new, and his first in a long time, except i installed 1/4" bands I made in TTF configuration as a good starting point, and included 3 additional bandsets I made, an extra 1/4 set, a 5/16, and A 3/8" set. I omitted the stock band sets, which I personally am not a fan of.

Long story short - while teaching him and my cousin the basics, I pecked away at two cans with my two home made slings. I unfortunately forgot to take pictures, but I'm guessing less than 20 shots each with just a few misses, shooting a mix of 5/16 and 3/8 steel. Since I don't have a picture, I wouldn't normally share - but it was great to share this hobby with my uncle, he was putting his hits where they needed to be within 15 minutes, and smiling wide. He's also much more of a wood worker then me, so it'll be interesting to see if he catches the bug, what he makes himself! Happy Friday y'all


----------



## Covert5

Tombo said:


> My uncle glued up a couple table tops for me, and I've been meaning to get up to him for a visit and to pick them up. He is far too generous, and will never take compensation for work that he does for me and my wife. He and I have enjoyed shooting and bow sports together in the past, and so I had a feeling he'd have some fun with the scout lt, so I bought it and it arrived moments before we left! Great timing. It was brand new, and his first in a long time, except i installed 1/4" bands I made in TTF configuration as a good starting point, and included 3 additional bandsets I made, an extra 1/4 set, a 5/16, and A 3/8" set. I omitted the stock band sets, which I personally am not a fan of.
> Long story short - while teaching him and my cousin the basics, I pecked away at two cans with my two home made slings. I unfortunately forgot to take pictures, but I'm guessing less than 20 shots each with just a few misses, shooting a mix of 5/16 and 3/8 steel. Since I don't have a picture, I wouldn't normally share - but it was great to share this hobby with my uncle, he was putting his hits where they needed to be within 15 minutes, and smiling wide. He's also much more of a wood worker then me, so it'll be interesting to see if he catches the bug, what he makes himself! Happy Friday y'all


Awesome Tombo! Thanks for sharing! Yeah hopefully he catches the bug and we can see his builds!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Three more.


----------



## Scrat

Put on some heavier bands and cut this one with 7/16 steel. Around 20 shots. Should've been much less if I'd done my part. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

4 more today, had to try out some new equipment! I couldn't resist the Fowler/simpleshot sparrow - as well as some sumeiki .5mm green that I just cut for some can cutting 3/8.

Sparrow, 1"x3/4" tapered .5 sumeiki, 3/8" steel
12 hits
4 misses

Handmade TTF 3/8" 
36 hits
7 misses

Scout 3/8" steel
17 hits, 2 misses

Torque - 5/16" steel
11 hits 1 miss

I thought it was wild that the one sling set for 5/16 shot the best for me today


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

How do you like the Sparrow ? I've been thinking of getting one myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Tombo said:


> 4 more today, had to try out some new equipment! I couldn't resist the Fowler/simpleshot sparrow - as well as some sumeiki .5mm green that I just cut for some can cutting 3/8.
> 
> Sparrow, 1"x3/4" tapered .5 sumeiki, 3/8" steel
> 12 hits
> 4 misses
> 
> Handmade TTF 3/8"
> 36 hits
> 7 misses
> 
> Scout 3/8" steel
> 17 hits, 2 misses
> 
> Torque - 5/16" steel
> 11 hits 1 miss
> 
> I thought it was wild that the one sling set for 5/16 shot the best for me today


How do you like the sparrow? I was looking at it online the other day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Scrat said:


> How do you like the sparrow? I was looking at it online the other day.


It's pretty fun, it has an interesting grip, I find myself putting my middle finger into the trough between the forks and handle on the backside, and that ensures that when I pinch grip, I get a solid sight picture and point of aim is dead on. I found I could also shoot thumb supported, haven't really tried hammer. Hammer always feels weird to me when it's not wrist supported


----------



## Tombo

Did someone say wrist supported? Lol. I forgot that I had a set of new bands to try out. Got some sumeiki .45 and .5 to try out. Been really liking the snappy feel of wide thin bands. Immediately after my last post, I went and replaced the bands on my rarely used ss hammer. I really like the way bands look when they intersect the band branding just so, rarely does it happen so nicely as the beginning of the roll.


----------



## Scrat

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> How do you like the Sparrow ? I've been thinking of getting one myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We must've posted that at exactly the same time hahah. Great minds think alike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Scrat said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the Sparrow ? I've been thinking of getting one myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> We must've posted that at exactly the same time hahah. Great minds think alike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

LOL, looks like it.....really like the look of the Sparrow though, but would have to get the black one as I don't like orange

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Scrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the Sparrow ? I've been thinking of getting one myself.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> We must've posted that at exactly the same time hahah. Great minds think alike.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, looks like it.....really like the look of the Sparrow though, but would have to get the black one as I don't like orange
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

As an SF Giants fan, orange has always fit into my color palette - but honestly I chose orange because I wanted a slingshot that would match my dog's leash... Which as an SF Giants fan with a black lab mix, orange is her mandatory accessory color, hahah. But with the orange sparrow, I can hold the slingshot with the same hand as the leash and it will be sorta obfuscated by the leash. Great for opportunistic target shooting out while walking the pup without people thinking I'm crazy, haha.


----------



## skarrd

Finally cut/tore/ripped/peeled/whatevered this rascal,took 18 More Hits with 3/8s steels and 1745 frameless,i have blasted soup cans that werent this tuff,second can went in 14 hits


----------



## Scrat

One today with a smorgasbord. Two frames, 7/16, 3/8, 5/16 steel and some 00 buckshot pellets. Distance varies from 10-20m. Just playing around with my anchor points. About 30 shots total. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Photo shows order of shooting left to right, 3 left sling shots using 3/8, 5/16 for two slingshots on right.

3/8 steel:

Scout 13 hits, 2 hits

TTF home build 17 hits 3 misses

Fowler 8 hits 1 miss

5/16 steel

Torque 21 hits 6 misses

Hammer lost count! I must have missed 20 times, and hit at least 30 times. Was having trouble switching to the hammer grip, kept shooting low, then once I figured it out, it was just one of those cans that kept spiraling and peeling instead of ripping.


----------



## BushpotChef

Tombo said:


> Photo shows order of shooting left to right, 3 left sling shots using 3/8, 5/16 for two slingshots on right.
> 
> 3/8 steel:
> Scout 13 hits, 2 hits
> TTF home build 17 hits 3 misses
> Fowler 8 hits 1 miss
> 
> 5/16 steel
> Torque 21 hits 6 misses
> Hammer lost count! I must have missed 20 times, and hit at least 30 times. Was having trouble switching to the hammer grip, kept shooting low, then once I figured it out, it was just one of those cans that kept spiraling and peeling instead of ripping.


Dang that sparrow looks banded up for bear! Haha

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

^looks can be deceiving! Those bands are 0.5 sumeiki, and I'm launching 3/8 steel with it. They're pretty wide tapers for 3/8, definitely going for a little bit of extra power. Those bands are experimental, but I actually really like them. 27x22 mm taper, really does extra damage on the can cutting, and still plenty accurate at 35 ft! Honestly, the bands are a little oversized for the forks, but ill fold before I tie in next time


----------



## Tombo

3 cans, 3 slings, 5/16" steel, focusing on cutting the bottom off specifically (though I tried everything with the torque as shot count increased!)

•Hammer lt: 14 hit/3 miss

•Tubed Torque: 41 hit/0 miss see pic after shot 40!!! I tried going high, but these tubes launch the thing so fast it just pierced the can with 5/16, really clean entry and exit, 3/8 was far too much of a lob.

•Scout LT: 22 hits 3 misses. I think these bands are wearing


----------



## Bellman

Here are four from this evening. 3/8 steel. This is REALLY addicting????.

Charles


----------



## Tombo

3 new GZK slingers, had to get out and give them a try!

Resin OTT 3/8 steel
19 hits 3 misses

Traditional chinese sling with 1632 doubles, 5/16 steel
12 hits no misses!

Can't remember the name of the model, but I made custom gzk .45 bands and folded them, also tried this very interesting pouch from gzk, magnetic, self gripping, and there's a pull tab on the back of the pouch. I didn't shoot it well, as I was shooting that frame at 9pm last night, which is dark now in mid September, haha. Porch lights and shadows from 35ft isn't easy, but good to practice in tough conditions.


----------



## Tombo

Today is recycling day, and I've made a decision due to the fact that I've been cutting cans daily: I will now post on recycling day, only, and/or the last day of the month. I feel bad for spamming, so I'll try to consolidate all future postints to a weekly edition. The cut cans fill about 18 inches of the bottom of my can, hahah.

I honestly don't remember the shot count, but notable is my new to me SS champ, purchased from a member here from the classified - shoots nice!

Champ: 3 cans
GZK stainless OTT - 1 can
Resin OTT - 1 can 
Traditional chinese - 2 cans


----------



## Covert5

Tombo, awesome kills!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Two more.


----------



## jhm757

No I haven't completely forgotten about shooting slingshots, just having a hard time finding the time.

Got this Monster this morning and then it started to rain again so just the one.


----------



## Bellman

Here's another 4 from yesterday and today. A couple of decent shot counts, but I mostly bludgeoned two of them to death????. Some days are definitely better than others.

Charles


----------



## Scrat

One this evening with 3/8 steel and a few 32 cal lead. (I think). Using .7 precise bands. 








Pretty happy with how this setup slings the lead. This setup will be in my pocket this fall during hunting season.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

only the one,been piddlin with the midframe 2 finger lanyard,meh,i think the pinky lanyard works better


----------



## Bellman

My little contribution for today. Way too many shots of 3/8 steel ????. BTW, the carpet backstop is awesome. Most misses actually stick in it and just wipe off????.

Charles


----------



## skarrd

just got one today also,got busy shooting the immature pecans in the yard,now theres a challenge,sneaky buggers they are,lol


----------



## bingo

2 down for today maybe afew more tonight 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Tryin out some .55 100% and 8 steel team effort on this one









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

And last of tonight with my new SPS frame from a trade with Steve 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Oooppz









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Scrat said:


> One this evening with 3/8 steel and a few 32 cal lead. (I think). Using .7 precise bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with how this setup slings the lead. This setup will be in my pocket this fall during hunting season.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good band 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these again,got some SS .06 in the mail had to try it out,slightly thicker than the TBG,but really slings the steel,first can was just 3/8s steels,the second [with the SS 06] was a mix of 3/8s and 5/16s steels


----------



## bingo

Got 2 down in no time with a new frame traded with raven tree thanks very much again buddy awesome frame the bands failed time for a heavy setup on this 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman

Here are 5 from the last couple of days. Two of them are since my little run of fork hits????.

Charles


----------



## Bellman

One last one for tonight. BTW, no fork hits????.

Charles


----------



## Tombo

Didn't quite make it a week, but figure today's a good a day as any.

18 cans since Thursday.

Since then, I've been really enjoying my board cut LT inspired homemade set up with 2040 singles on tabs, I think it accounts for 5 cans, and with all the sling mail and new naturals, it's still beating out the competition for my attention! Shoots awesome and happy I decided to keep one for myself.

I got some sling mail from pocket predator and gave them a try, I got gzk tube material and have been making/testing different setups - and I tried my first 3 naturals, 2 of the 3 are great shooters! No totals on the shooting, but largely 3/8 and 5/16 ammo, and overall, shot pretty well, but took a while to settle into the taurus


----------



## Covert5

Great kills everyone! Got 4 yesterday and 2 today! I'm getting a kick out of my slingchux w/ 5/16 ammo!


----------



## Bellman

One for tonight. It took 42 shots of 3/8 steel, but I lowered the can below my normal comfort zone since the squirrels around here are rarely hanging 3 ft off the ground???? . I'm finding low angle ground shots to be quite tricky.

Charles


----------



## Bellman

Last one for the evening. No need to discuss shot count.....????

Charles


----------



## Covert5

Tested out a warrior samurai microfiber pouch with 5/16's. This may be my go to pouch and choice of ammo against cans! Got 4 today!


----------



## Scrat

Squeaked one in tonight as the sun went down.








3/8 steel with the mesquite-oh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Tombo said:


> ^looks can be deceiving! Those bands are 0.5 sumeiki, and I'm launching 3/8 steel with it. They're pretty wide tapers for 3/8, definitely going for a little bit of extra power. Those bands are experimental, but I actually really like them. 27x22 mm taper, really does extra damage on the can cutting, and still plenty accurate at 35 ft! Honestly, the bands are a little oversized for the forks, but ill fold before I tie in next time


Using .5 sumikie for hunting at that cut and taper

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

? Just asking

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

bingo said:


> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^looks can be deceiving! Those bands are 0.5 sumeiki, and I'm launching 3/8 steel with it. They're pretty wide tapers for 3/8, definitely going for a little bit of extra power. Those bands are experimental, but I actually really like them. 27x22 mm taper, really does extra damage on the can cutting, and still plenty accurate at 35 ft! Honestly, the bands are a little oversized for the forks, but ill fold before I tie in next time
> 
> 
> 
> Using .5 sumikie for hunting at that cut and taper
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No bingo, no hunting - can killing and paper murder only! I don't have the experience in hunting to say whether these would be good, but they certainly seem to cause pretty good damage and a loud whack on impact... But I know as a hunter one needs to make certain they are making a clean kill to ensure the animal experience as little pain as possible - and I think if it were me, I'd opt of heavier larger ammo instead of 3/8 I'm using for target ammo... But again, I'm truly ignorant so that's my best guess. But I do recommend them 100% as a light drawing heavy hitting 3/8 launcher


----------



## bingo

Tombo said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^looks can be deceiving! Those bands are 0.5 sumeiki, and I'm launching 3/8 steel with it. They're pretty wide tapers for 3/8, definitely going for a little bit of extra power. Those bands are experimental, but I actually really like them. 27x22 mm taper, really does extra damage on the can cutting, and still plenty accurate at 35 ft! Honestly, the bands are a little oversized for the forks, but ill fold before I tie in next time
> 
> 
> 
> Using .5 sumikie for hunting at that cut and taper
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No bingo, no hunting - can killing and paper murder only! I don't have the experience in hunting to say whether these would be good, but they certainly seem to cause pretty good damage and a loud whack on impact... But I know as a hunter one needs to make certain they are making a clean kill to ensure the animal experience as little pain as possible - and I think if it were me, I'd opt of heavier larger ammo instead of 3/8 I'm using for target ammo... But again, I'm truly ignorant so that's my best guess. But I do recommend them 100% as a light drawing heavy hitting 3/8 launcher
Click to expand...

Definitely ofcourse just purchased some so thought a would ask will be used for cans only

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got one earlier before diner  gzk .62









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## ZippyBands

> Posted Yesterday, 02:24 AM
> 
> Tested out a warrior samurai microfiber pouch with 5/16's. This may be my go to pouch and choice of ammo against cans! Got 4 today!
> 
> Attached Thumbnails


Covert5,

You have an interesting slingshot. It urges me to ask questions.

It appears that you are using a covered, continuous piece of tubing for bands. How do you avoid shooting the band section that is between the forks? Do you tweak the pouch or flip the forks to shoot over the tube as in shooting a PFS? What is the covering on the tube? Is the purpose to protect the tube?

You may have explained this elsewhere. If so, just direct me to the post.

Thanks for expanding my horizons!


----------



## Covert5

ZippyBands said:


> Posted Yesterday, 02:24 AM
> Tested out a warrior samurai microfiber pouch with 5/16's. This may be my go to pouch and choice of ammo against cans! Got 4 today!
> 
> Attached Thumbnails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5,
> You have an interesting slingshot. It urges me to ask questions.
> 
> It appears that you are using a covered, continuous piece of tubing for bands. How do you avoid shooting the band section that is between the forks? Do you tweak the pouch or flip the forks to shoot over the tube as in shooting a PFS? What is the covering on the tube? Is the purpose to protect the tube?
> 
> You may have explained this elsewhere. If so, just direct me to the post.
> 
> Thanks for expanding my horizons!
Click to expand...

Zippybands,

Thank you for checking it out! Yes, it is a continuous piece of tubing that I always carry with me around my wrist. It's my frameless rig that I can use with this frame, I call my Slingchucks or slingchux. The cover on the tubing is gutted paracord and it's used to protect the bands. And yes, to avoid hitting the tube, I shoot it as a pfs. If you have any further questions don't hesitate to ask!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

Got this one before work!


----------



## bingo

6 and 8 mm steels very fast and clean cut
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Update and slingmail!

Quick info: 9 cans cut, 2 DNF's

I have had a very busy week in regular life, but I also got caught up for a few days putting all my shooting into my SOTM entry decision, during which I put 300+ bb's downrange. 300 of them went into the following 2 cans, the one with the charred natty has 200 rounds, the other has 100 with a different natty not pictured ( couldn't find it at the time of the picture). I did not do all the shooting at once, but kept a score card, hoping to have a number at the end - but in the end, I gave up! Killing cans with bb's is hard AF! Especially from my normal shooting distance of about 35 feet.























Immediately following my decision to give up on the bb's, I pulled out my LT inspired board cut and killed 3 cans in short order!

Today, I cut two more cans with the LT board cut, followed by one each with my new wasp collection! Very stoked with the new flingers, I've been waiting almost a month, and they weren't cheap! But they just looked too good on their website, and indeed, are probably the most beautiful production slingshots! All but the black one have new experimental bands. Really looking precise .5 and sumeiki .45 wide tapers for 3/8 steel


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Got this one before work!


kind of feel like i stepped into the twilight zone with you and zippybands convo,am i missing something or do you have a doppleganger out there,lol


----------



## skarrd

skarrd said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this one before work!
> 
> 
> 
> kind of feel like i stepped into the twilight zone with you and zippybands convo,am i missing something or do you have a doppleganger out there,lol
Click to expand...

nevermind,I am in the twilight zone,to early in the morning i guess,reread the posts,Correctly,whew,going back to bed,Sling On!


----------



## Covert5

Brotha Skarrd! Lol! Nope it's just me bro! Catch them Zzzz's!


----------



## bingo

Team work with 8 and 9.5steels 8 for the little guy 9.5s for the bigger work a treat 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

VICTORY IS MINE!!!
I finally cut this can with bbs. And my black acacia frame from flipgun.dont ask how many shots it took. I can't count that high.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Tree Man said:


> VICTORY IS MINE!!!
> I finally cut this can with bbs. And my black acacia frame from flipgun.dont ask how many shots it took. I can't count that high.


That's a sweeet sling Chris......great job on that @flipgun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

A personal record! Found my ultimate combo. Thumper, .5 Sumeike and HTH pouch. Shooting 3/8 steel, 13" active, 65" butterfly, cut 1/2" straight. Cut this one in 12 shots. No misses. Not bragging, but this combo made missing hard to do!


----------



## Tombo

4 cans in less than a half hour with the 4.5 sumeiki wide taper on the clear wasp wolf launching 3/8 steel. Didn't count, but I know I was pretty efficient, and really focused on slicing the bottom of the cans off with smart shot placement. Love it when they hang the bottom can off having you perfectly, and one last shot directly into the bottom of the can tears it and launches it across the catch box, sometimes through the hole I develop in my cardboard packing!


----------



## skarrd

was shooting the antler PFS,with BBs at 40 feet [trying to stay in the shade],little bugger is wickedly accurate,but distance+BBs all it did wis *dink* the can,so had to get the frameless and some 3/8s steels after it,about 100-110 shots with BBs,21 with 3/8s


----------



## Tombo

6 cuts with 3/8 flung from my wasp wolf

A new record today, the can to the right of the wasp wolf was cut in 5 SHOTS! never done anything like that before, I think the closest was like 8 or 9 before! The one to the left was the last of the 6, and right after my 5 shot cut.... And it took me more than 30 shots, above my avg of 15-16 shots or so, so you win some you lose some, super fun either way!


----------



## Covert5

Tree Man said:


> VICTORY IS MINE!!!
> I finally cut this can with bbs. And my black acacia frame from flipgun.dont ask how many shots it took. I can't count that high.


Treeman! That's a gorgeous curve bro! Beauty!


----------



## Covert5

StringSlap said:


> A personal record! Found my ultimate combo. Thumper, .5 Sumeike and HTH pouch. Shooting 3/8 steel, 13" active, 65" butterfly, cut 1/2" straight. Cut this one in 12 shots. No misses. Not bragging, but this combo made missing hard to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut_12.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green_thump.jpg


Awesome kill Stringslap! You shredded that can like paper!


----------



## skarrd

Another 1st for me,cut a can with BBs-and a couple dozen 177 lead pellets[testing purposes] a gabillion BBs,but it got Cut! actually it was probably 3-400 BBs,all i really know is i started after lunch-1pm,and finished a little before 5 pm,took several breaks for finger cramps,lol. shooting at 22 feet though,at 40feet all the BBs do is Dink off the can


----------



## Tombo

6 cuts to report today

Interesting couple of days for me at the shooting table. From the left, the first 4 cans cut by the Wasp, the 5th can mostly by the Wasp but then the band broke, and so I grabbed my Bubinga board cut and finished it off. Has been a while since I shot this slingshot, and I was enjoying it. Got the 6th can down to a strand when I noticed the band was starting to tear, so I tested it to see if it would hold for one more shot, and it broke. So naturally, I grabbed the nearest slingshot with tubes and fired one shot at the dangler, and it flew right apart.


----------



## Bellman

Man! You guys are on a mission. Here are 5 from the last couple of days. Two of them tonight with the HTS. 42 and 26 shots for the two tonight.

Charles


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Five more for the sept tally.


----------



## Tombo

3 quick cans with a new set of bands on my bubinga OTT board cut. The second can took lucky # 7 shots! I've developed a new technique for splitting cans faster, and that one was dang near perfect execution of my new method


----------



## Tombo

Two more before bed time, before we wake up in October. I was standing in the kitchen and knocking these down while my wife was putting away the dishes, that's about 45 feet


----------



## Bellman

Last two for this month. The regular Coke can fought back harder than any can I've ever seen......????

Charles


----------



## skarrd

these 2 with the little *Bugger* and 3/8s steels upper 20s lower 30s


----------



## Tombo

Three cans to start the month, two on my bubinga board cut, one on my axiom occularis with brand new tubeset made with Ray's roo pouch and 1636 tubes from dankung. Really like the pouch, but the axiom occularis shoots low in this configuration for me, and it's pretty distracting. Will be trying these bands on a different frame soon


----------



## Tombo

Another busy Friday for me, 8 cans from a variety of OTT slingers. I struggled the most with the tubes today - I tried the Torque with the new set of 1636 doubles I tried yesterday on the axiom occularis, and tried this Amazon purchases $7 tubed slingshot with a trusty set of SS 1632 doubles that came with my torque.

I'm really enjoying the wasp and the resin OTT, I knocked out 1 can in 6 shots with my new tequnique, and so I decided to go for another, And got the next one in 9 shots. The third can with the wasp took me 13 shots. The GZK resin OTT also shot well for me - 8 shots. What they have in common is a very clean OTT sight picture provided by OTT style pouch tie in (the wasp by me, the gzk, factory included band set). In addition, the wasp impacts EXACTLY where I put the top corner of the fork, and the gzk resin, just slightly higher. From 40 ft, I could aim at the bottom of the can to hit center mass. When I know where my shot is going, and I can use the precision that these set ups provide, it really comes down to smart shot placement and not rushing it


----------



## skarrd

got one of my favorites out today[saturday] and cut a couple cans that were pestering me, .08 SS blacks,3/8s steels,14 and 16 shots


----------



## Tombo

10 cans for Saturday. Did two sling sessions today, one in the afternoon after hand sanding a w2 Santoku in the garage all day, and one before netflix and chill. The second one was exclusively with the bubinga board cut - and I had a feat I don't expect to be able to repeat, maybe ever again! Cut a can in TWO shots! Believe me, I wouldn't believe me either, but I pinky swear, it happened and it kinda blew my mind! The photo of the BBC with the single can shows the kill. I wasn't even shooting that well since it was dark and I was at my extended shooting bench (inside my kitchen shooting through the open back door). The other 4 cans pictured with the BBC are very ragged - clear signs to that it took lots of blows to get the job done.


----------



## Covert5

Wow really awesome kills guys! Great shoot'n all around! I got these three the last couple of days. I set up my slingchux with some flats this time around shoot'n 5/16 steelys.


----------



## Tombo

How many have you guys reported 2-3 shot cuts? How low is your lowest can cut if not?

Anyways, 8 more cans today, 4 from the BBC, and 4 from my PP HTS, now with 6" 25/17 GZK 4.5's and. Blue Roo pouch from Rayshot. Maybe worth mentioning, I tied the bands into the predator with 12" of green crystal string. Not sure if people tie on with that much, definitely took some doing but is holding. Loving the new set up!


----------



## skarrd

couple years ago i got a 4 shot cut,with a PP HTS and 1 inch TBGs,but havent come close to that since,,to note that HTS is the Most accurate SS i have ,its my Rabbit Slayer


----------



## Tombo

skarrd said:


> couple years ago i got a 4 shot cut,with a PP HTS and 1 inch TBGs,but havent come close to that since,,to note that HTS is the Most accurate SS i have ,its my Rabbit Slayer


That's cool about the HTS! And thanks for sharing your data on the lowest cut count. I've seen your catch box videos, and your very good shooting, I'm surprised to hear you don't have many low count cuts, but maybe im just a little obsessed with the cuts right now... It's so gratifying to knock the bottom of the can off. Also, I nearly bought one of the portable boxes you set up - I do a lot of camping/touring by bicycle and motorcycle, not to mention lots of car camping etc, and that set up looks ideal if I want to keep shooting steel but out in the woods or around a camp fire. But with things as they are, at least for now, Ill wait. Thanks again for the data point, I hope others chime in!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Tombo said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> couple years ago i got a 4 shot cut,with a PP HTS and 1 inch TBGs,but havent come close to that since,,to note that HTS is the Most accurate SS i have ,its my Rabbit Slayer
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool about the HTS! And thanks for sharing your data on the lowest cut count. I've seen your catch box videos, and your very good shooting, I'm surprised to hear you don't have many low count cuts, but maybe im just a little obsessed with the cuts right now... It's so gratifying to knock the bottom of the can off. Also, I nearly bought one of the portable boxes you set up - I do a lot of camping/touring by bicycle and motorcycle, not to mention lots of car camping etc, and that set up looks ideal if I want to keep shooting steel but out in the woods or around a camp fire. But with things as they are, at least for now, Ill wait. Thanks again for the data point, I hope others chime in!
Click to expand...

You should build one of your own. I bought the Simpleshot box because we travel a lot and I've never been so disappointed in a product. Retail they wanted $60, so I figured it would be quality, I bought it on sale and it's just garbage... I bought it because it folds up and will fit nicely in my tool crib in my trailer. 
1st - they want you to tie it together with some little girls hair ribbon that they send with it. 2nd- Then they have some kite string to hang the orange spinners. 
3rd- they don't tell you that it needs to be weighted down. So it tips over after every shot...
4th- they use velcro to hold the mesh deflector, so... the deflector is always getting hung up or coming off of the velcro...
5th- the wire frame that they use needs cross bars for support and they want you to tie them together with zip ties that don't come back off and they give you 4 for just the top, so the other 4 sides have nothing but the hair ribbon on the bottom to tie it with... But you can't fit your hands inside the opening to tie it with... 
6th- the thread they used to sew it together with started coming apart in about 5 days...
And the list goes on...

I pulled out their mesh deflector after spending more time fixing it then shooting and used it to patch the holes in it from the thread coming totally apart. I cut off and threw out their zip ties, hair ribbon and string for the spinners. Put a couple of large rocks in the bottom to hold it in place, tied the 4 sides together with rebar wire, made a new spinner line out of the rebar wire, put a heavy pillow case in for a deflector and it works, more or less. Basically, I gutted my 10 yard target cardboard box, which worked great and was free, to totally rebuild the Simpleshot catch box in less than a week of owning it... 
A simple pvc frame will break down easier, and you can throw an old tee shirt over it. I thought it was funny that I gutted my card board catcher that I've been using all summer to keep their trash working at least a week before I toss it... I actually paid for it... unbelievable...
You can find some of the Chinese catch boxes selling for about $15.00 and I honestly think that this is where Simpleshot buys them, then quadruples the price to sell them. It's maybe worth $15, but no way $64.00 full retail... Mine came with 6 bandsets and some 44cal ammo on sale and it just doesn't add up to what they are selling.


----------



## Tombo

Reed, I'm not sure if you are familiar with the video of Skaard and his catch box, but he uses a climbing harness catch bag as a basis for his construction, and it seems like a real winner. I'm sure he will chime in with the link, I'd have to dig and I'm at work right now. Does seem like it's a untapped market for sure, there doesn't seem to be a high quality ready to go catch box for sale


----------



## Tombo

8 cans today, 4 with the sparrow with new bands (sumeiki 4.5 22/16 with SuperSure Blue Roo single layer... The pouch Is AMAZEBALLS). 3 with the PP HTS, and 1 with the Wasp

Initially I stopped at 6, but having just replaced the bands with a brand new set and brand new pouch, I wanted to take more shots, so that's why there is two photos.


----------



## Scrat

I've been too busy with work lately to get much shooting in. Here are three from the last week or so. First one was a team effort with my bb shooter and scout (Digging the tabbed setup but Need trim the AL on the bb tubes)

the other two were with the mesquite-oh. No idea on the counts other than the last one took a lot. At least 35 shots. It just shredded. I'll try to pick up the pace for October and get back in the double digits! I have been lurking in the thread though and I'm glad to see you all are doing your part to control the feral can population. 








































Finally....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

No been can cuttin for a bit got this mule out set up wi 18 10 BSB .75 and 8 steels like bullets and a natural set up for 9.5 steels .7 precise 2012 only had afew shots with the natty mule done all the work on this double cut it got dark sorry about the pics 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Two good ones tonight. Both with 3/8 from 50 feet. One was with the scout in 9 shots (8 hits). Second was the natty in 11 shots (only 7 hits). I think backing up the distance put the impact velocity in that can slicing sweet spot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Just two today


----------



## skarrd

Tombo said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> couple years ago i got a 4 shot cut,with a PP HTS and 1 inch TBGs,but havent come close to that since,,to note that HTS is the Most accurate SS i have ,its my Rabbit Slayer
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool about the HTS! And thanks for sharing your data on the lowest cut count. I've seen your catch box videos, and your very good shooting, I'm surprised to hear you don't have many low count cuts, but maybe im just a little obsessed with the cuts right now... It's so gratifying to knock the bottom of the can off. Also, I nearly bought one of the portable boxes you set up - I do a lot of camping/touring by bicycle and motorcycle, not to mention lots of car camping etc, and that set up looks ideal if I want to keep shooting steel but out in the woods or around a camp fire. But with things as they are, at least for now, Ill wait. Thanks again for the data point, I hope others chime in!
Click to expand...

mostly i shoot the ones that dont get shot much,i have a few that i can get lower counts,but that kinda takes the *fun* out of it,alsso i use slinging as a kind of therapy/meditative endeaver,and so mostly its just the muscle memory formation for the lesser used models and restive mind


----------



## skarrd

Tombo said:


> Reed, I'm not sure if you are familiar with the video of Skaard and his catch box, but he uses a climbing harness catch bag as a basis for his construction, and it seems like a real winner. I'm sure he will chime in with the link, I'd have to dig and I'm at work right now. Does seem like it's a untapped market for sure, there doesn't seem to be a high quality ready to go catch box for sale


i think you mean Covert5s video,he uses that system


----------



## skarrd

been nursing a lung infection-not the Rona-from being down wind of an old trash pile fire/smoke,but got some more pinecones,not as dangerous as the aluminium,but Man do they jump when you hit em right


----------



## Tombo

skarrd said:


> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reed, I'm not sure if you are familiar with the video of Skaard and his catch box, but he uses a climbing harness catch bag as a basis for his construction, and it seems like a real winner. I'm sure he will chime in with the link, I'd have to dig and I'm at work right now. Does seem like it's a untapped market for sure, there doesn't seem to be a high quality ready to go catch box for sale
> 
> 
> 
> i think you mean Covert5s video,he uses that system
Click to expand...

My bad! You are right, and I corrected myself and shared this video with Reed, here it is for anyone else who is interested. 




Also here is the picture of the two kills from yesterday


----------



## Tombo

Two cans today with my milbro replica in brass. Fun thumb hold! I know this isn't how people normally elasticize these frames, but it certainly shoots nice, and has such an enjoyable form factor. The forks also widen towards the top, so the tie in is plenty secure.


----------



## Bellman

Two from last night and one from tonight. The coke and diet coke cans were tons???? of 3/8 steel w/Sumeike .7 cut 21/12. The Sprite can was my first using 5/16 steel. Bands were BSB .6 cut 18/12. Got in 21 shots which is a pretty good day for me. That 5/16 is smoking down range????.

Charles


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> been nursing a lung infection-not the Rona-from being down wind of an old trash pile fire/smoke,but got some more pinecones,not as dangerous as the aluminium,but Man do they jump when you hit em right


Skarrd, I hope you are feeling better brotha. Get well soon!


----------



## Covert5

Tombo said:


> Two cans today with my milbro replica in brass. Fun thumb hold! I know this isn't how people normally elasticize these frames, but it certainly shoots nice, and has such an enjoyable form factor. The forks also widen towards the top, so the tie in is plenty secure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201008_001350228.jpg


Tombo, awesome brass milbro replica with thumb support! Hey bro if it works for you and you can shoot it, that's all that matters!


----------



## Bellman

Last one for the night. 45 shots???? of 5/16 steel.


----------



## Tombo

5 from the new to me SPS today, the one from the Milbro replica was from right before bedtime yesterday


----------



## Covert5

Awesome Tombo, how you liking the sps?


----------



## Tombo

Covert5 said:


> Awesome Tombo, how you liking the sps?


Thanks covert! It's nice! Haven't shot it enough to really answer my questions as to why so many find this to be the bee's knees. It shoots nice so far


----------



## Covert5

Tombo said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Tombo, how you liking the sps?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks covert! It's nice! Haven't shot it enough to really answer my questions as to why so many find this to be the bee's knees. It shoots nice so far
Click to expand...

Glad you are liking it so far. I got a custom one in G10 in my collection. It's okay, ain't my go to shooter.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Tombo, how you liking the sps?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks covert! It's nice! Haven't shot it enough to really answer my questions as to why so many find this to be the bee's knees. It shoots nice so far
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you are liking it so far. I got a custom one in G10 in my collection. It's okay, ain't my go to shooter.
Click to expand...

My SPS is the only frame I have that has a steel core. My other cored frames are aluminum. That extra heft and vibration dampening of the steel makes me wish that my other metal core frames were also steel.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens

MOJAVE MO said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Tombo, how you liking the sps?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks covert! It's nice! Haven't shot it enough to really answer my questions as to why so many find this to be the bee's knees. It shoots nice so far
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you are liking it so far. I got a custom one in G10 in my collection. It's okay, ain't my go to shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My SPS is the only frame I have that has a steel core. My other cored frames are aluminum. That extra heft and vibration dampening of the steel makes me wish that my other metal core frames were also steel.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I agree 
I really like the deep feeling and strength that you can feel in the SPS. I've only had it a couple of weeks, but it's just a joy to shoot every time and it doesn't tweak or move under the stress of heavy bands like the plastic ones do. Put heavy bands on a standard Axiom Ocularis and try the two slingshots side by side and you will feel right away the difference in quality. The ears bend back enough on the Ocularis to make me nervous... lol.


----------



## cavedweller

I thought I'd leave this little bit of fun advice here.

I took several links apart from an old 428 motorcycle chain and played around with the bits. My findings are that the little rivet/rod sections are lethal to ally cans. Sometimes if they hit right they leave a massive hole going in or coming out. You can nearly tear a can in half with only a few hits.

The flat bits don't fly straight so they're not much use.

The big chain link bits are far too unwieldy and I can only use them with my Marble Cannon which has wide forks and a big pouch. They hit hard but they're not very aerodynamic.

Here's the Wasp with .65 flats.


----------



## Scrat

Two with the looped tube scout LT from last night. She shoots really good with those tubes. First one went down in only 6 hits with 3/8 steel. Second was up around 25 though haha.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

2 to report, one was bed time last night, the other before I walked the dog this afternoon


----------



## skarrd

cavedweller said:


> I thought I'd leave this little bit of fun advice here.
> 
> I took several links apart from an old 428 motorcycle chain and played around with the bits. My findings are that the little rivet/rod sections are lethal to ally cans. Sometimes if they hit right they leave a massive hole going in or coming out. You can nearly tear a can in half with only a few hits.
> 
> The flat bits don't fly straight so they're not much use.
> 
> The big chain link bits are far too unwieldy and I can only use them with my Marble Cannon which has wide forks and a big pouch. They hit hard but they're not very aerodynamic.
> 
> Here's the Wasp with .65 flats.


now that is wild,i have a couple sections of old 420 mini bike chain,wheels are turning,lol. Thanks for the info!


----------



## skarrd

this one from yesterday,with the natty nibbler,from 16 yards[front porch] 30 something shots,today,more rain soooo

,Building time  made this as an experiment into the world of starships/shuttlecrafts


----------



## Bellman

Tombo said:


> 2 to report, one was bed time last night, the other before I walked the dog this afternoon


I didn't actually shoot any cans today, but speaking of dogs....I sure do love Max(ine) the GSD. There's nothing like a really special dog????. Sorry for the off topic detour ????.

Charles


----------



## Covert5

Skarrd that's an awesome starship! From how far out are you shoot'n that thing?


----------



## Scrat

Finished this one i started yesterday. 1/4 probably around 100 shots. That little Ammo is tricky. Not very forgiving of errors.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Bin awhile but I got one today well finished it today haha


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Bin awhile but I got one today well finished it today haha


Oh yeah 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Skarrd that's an awesome starship! From how far out are you shoot'n that thing?


right now still at 35 feet,gettin the feel for it,but i see a potential for Very long range shooting,my 50 yard target may have something to fear now lol


----------



## Tombo

11 for the weekend, from a motley crü. Most cans took more than one slingshot to get it done.


----------



## Scrat

One today with the scout to break in a new catchbox.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Great work, you guys really mean business!

I cut the bottom off this one pretty early on in the session and then proceeded to literally beat it to pieces.


----------



## Tombo

After participating in this for a little while, I definitely feel that I am taking the different approach than others! Perhaps it's the competitive approach to me but I do love the low-can count. My favorite moment when cutting any can is the last hit, when the bottom of the can hangs itself out there, waiting for one last blow to tear it from the shreds. Perhaps a close second is a first hit that is perfectly dead center, but from your 35-ft plus vantage point, hardly looks like any damage is done simply because the cantor halfway open just to let the ball through. I think that those two moments have driven me to want to kill as many cans as I have been! It's honestly to a point where my accuracy isn't as tight as it used to be, because all I do is cut cans, time to get out the paper again and start tightening up them groups! But, like airtime on a bicycle / motorcycle, or the first moment dropping into a wave, half pipe, etc etc etc. It's that momentary thrill that drives me to kill a cans again and again. Feeling a little poetic on a Monday, lol


----------



## bingo

Finished of a can and got a bud can cut little natty .7 sumikie 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got 1 down today's 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

2 yesterday, 4 today, all with this pair. 5/16" steel from the board cut, 3/8 clay from the gapper (no steel from it in the backyard till I feel more confident in the pickle style shooting). But I did happen to get a "final" hit on one of the cans today, felt good to rip it in half with clay (although these bands send 5/16" steel with authority out on my walks).


----------



## Bellman

I've been slacking on posting pics. Here are 5 from the last couple of days. A couple had shot counts in the 20's, but you can see that a couple really took a beating.

Charles


----------



## skarrd

2 today one with the new starship and 3/8s steels,2040 tubes,14 inch AL,its no barn burner,yet,but 1745s are next on the list,2nd one was with 3/8s and black SS .08 bands,


----------



## Bellman

Last one for the night. 5/16 steel with BSB .6.


----------



## Bellman

One for tonight ????.


----------



## Tombo

4 today with the PP taurus OTT with new .5 precise bands and SuperSure


----------



## skarrd

this one today with 5/16s steels,gettin better with it,joy to shoot,,


----------



## Tombo

First two cans cut with pickle fork style shooting, and as I also mentioned in the what are you shooting today thread, I've named this little guy, henceforth, I will refer to this reclaimed scrap as the Black Metal Gapper. Gapper is the correct terminology for a little guy like this right?


----------



## 31610

Mini cold shot destroyed with the cherry ???? bomb haha . Was a few shots to get on to the small frame but I got it


----------



## Tree Man

VICTORY! Finally got this one cut with .177 bbs. It only took three days this time... Patience is a virtue. Lol


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Mini cold shot destroyed with the cherry bomb haha . Was a few shots to get on to the small frame but I got it


Portboy, that's a micro beauty right there! What kind of ammo are you sling'n?


----------



## Covert5

Tree Man said:


> VICTORY! Finally got this one cut with .177 bbs. It only took three days this time... Patience is a virtue. Lol


Job well done! Congrats bro! Another kill by good looks!


----------



## Covert5

Here are my additional 8 contributions so far for this month. Haven't had a chance to post. Used my slingchux and a mini heavy hitter by Islandmade I recently received in the mail! I'm love'n the mini heavy hitter. Definitely one of my top 10! Thanks Shane! She's a masterpiece!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> Here are my additional 8 contributions so far for this month. Haven't had a chance to post. Used my slingchux and a mini heavy hitter by Islandmade I recently received in the mail! I'm love'n the mini heavy hitter. Definitely one of my top 10! Thanks Shane! She's a masterpiece!


Little hitter frames are awesome 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini cold shot destroyed with the cherry bomb haha . Was a few shots to get on to the small frame but I got it
> 
> 
> 
> Portboy, that's a micro beauty right there! What kind of ammo are you sling'n?
Click to expand...

some big grapes lol figuered go big or go home ! 1/2 I think


----------



## skarrd

cut this can today with a combination of 1/4 in and 5/16s steels from 37 feet,lot of shots,but it finally gave the leaf mold has been bad here the past couple days so not much outdoor activity,


----------



## Bellman

Here are five from the last few days. No super low shot counts, but still having lots of fun ????.

Charles


----------



## skarrd

3 for Tiger Lily tonight,one of the better shooting OPFS frames i ever made,Thanks to Stankard757 for the idea of using green [sewer] pvc pipe,although its been painted over,lol. 1842s,6 in AL,all done with 5/16s steels


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> 3 for Tiger Lily tonight,one of the better shooting OPFS frames i ever made,Thanks to Stankard757 for the idea of using green [sewer] pvc pipe,although its been painted over,lol. 1842s,6 in AL,all done with 5/16s steels


Awesome! Those look GGGGrreeaaat! Lol


----------



## bingo

Been slacking in the cutn got 3 down today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

1 more for Tiger Lily,with 3/8s steels,lower shot count and less hand slap,lol.

the bad news *Flat top* took a fork hit,,,,,,, cutting boards are kinds fragile, learned; they

FT shoots like a PFS but more care/attention is required


----------



## Kottonmouth

No pics of today's kills because of my "smart" phone being an idiot lol, but I killed 4 this evening with 3/8 steel and Mrs. Kottonmouth got 1 with 1/4 inch steel. Will be getting phone fixed or a new phone tomorrow. Keep slingin my brothers and sisters.


----------



## bingo

Just the one today these 2 are awesome 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got started shooting with a *scrapper* and then this came outa nowhere. Dang!


----------



## robbo

whatever bands and ball bearings your using if you slice the front of an aluminium horizontal life a knife cut is that faster than if you just punch a hole.


----------



## Covert5

I set up my catchbox with some old takedown targets. Now I have a more versatile shooting gallery. I got a spinner, takedown targets and I can set it up to kill cans. Did my go around on my targets and killed a can before work using my mini heavy hitter by Islandmade! What a blast!


----------



## bingo

Got 2 cut 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

7 of these 31 cans today, the rest were between my last post and today sporadically from a broad array of shooters (and bandsets!). The PPT needs new bands, the sparrow had bands replaced during this time, and the BOLT is now in need of a 3rd bandset since I started at these 31 cans, but the BOLT does see a lot of action.

Missing from photo: the BMG (black metal Gapper), which I accidentally left at work - but it certainly was involved with this hunt.


----------



## Tombo

robbo said:


> whatever bands and ball bearings your using if you slice the front of an aluminium horizontal life a knife cut is that faster than if you just punch a hole.


In my opinion, absolutely! I don't always get quick cuts, and so much of it has to do with what types of hits you get. A slice is nice, but to get that you need to sorta glance the side of the can, and that way the initial hit starts a hole, but the glancing action tears it open instead of going straight through with entry and exit hole. Then all it takes is a good solid "pull" to tear the can all the way apart, and I usually apply the pull by trying to get the harder and shaped bottom of the can to "catch" the ball bearing and collect the inertia instead of passing through.

Something that can go wrong when you try to get a "glance" shot, is that the round won't actually pass through the metal, but instead, dent the can - and in my experience, that can serve to make the can tougher, and require a lot more shots to get through the toughened area. So a mm one way, and you might get a 5 shot can cut, a mm the other might mean a 30+ shot can cut! Ymmv

That's a mouthful but it makes sense to me, don't hesitate to ask if I've just confused the hell out of you, haha


----------



## Covert5

Tombo said:


> 7 of these 31 cans today, the rest were between my last post and today sporadically from a broad array of shooters (and bandsets!). The PPT needs new bands, the sparrow had bands replaced during this time, and the BOLT is now in need of a 3rd bandset since I started at these 31 cans, but the BOLT does see a lot of action.
> Missing from photo: the BMG (black metal Gapper), which I accidentally left at work - but it certainly was involved with this hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20201025_212325901.jpg


Wow Tombo awesome can massacre! Nice shoot'n!


----------



## skarrd

just the one today,Halloween shooters,using 1842s and 5/16s,and 1636s 1/4 in steels,alternating back n forth every 12 shots,lot of fun


----------



## skarrd

2040s not 1842s,,,,,duh moment


----------



## bingo

Got 2 in with the nattys 8 steels got too dark









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Productive Monday: another dozen today, 6 from the sparrow sporting new gzk black .45 bands, 6 for the BOLT sporting new Precise .45 bands. Both sporting some favorites from super sure: single layer Blue roo, and standard laminated roo pouches, these things get better the more you shoot, like an old baseball glove!

3/8 steel from 40 ft.


----------



## Tombo

While cleaning up the can carnage, I decided to take a single shot with this little guy since it was in my pocket, but I didn't have ammo - but then I realized I was wearing my belt pouch full of 3/8" clay - and since I always leave my catch box with two cans ready for cutting, I shot at this can. First shot hit and put a solid dent, and what can I say, I was intrigued. Probably 40 shots later and the torso of the can had dented and tore away from the bottom, took one piece of 3/8" steel and aimed for the bottom and got a lucky shot that tore the bottom off! That makes 13 for the day, that's enough, haha.


----------



## skarrd

2 today with the big shooters,after shooting PFS and Minis for over a week,i felt i should use the *normals* for awhile too 1st one with marbles,2nd with 3/8s hex nuts PP .75 tapers,35 and 37 feet


----------



## 31610

Snap jaws dragon first can kill shooting a little low I am wayyyyyyy out of practice


----------



## Covert5

Nice PB a kill is a kill bro! Just a minor lateral adjustment and snap jaw will munch it easy!


----------



## 31610

Yep some more time riding the shell of that dragon I be on point  man this was the first one in 10 months I had to go to page two and find the thread I am hoping to get my kills up next 2 months .


----------



## Covert5

Squeezed this one in today. My custom pocket parasite with palm swell and 1/2" straights sling'n 3/8 steelys!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Covert5 said:


> Squeezed this one in today. My custom pocket parasite with palm swell and 1/2" straights sling'n 3/8 steelys!


That is a super sweet J5 sling Oliver, don't think I've ever seen that one before.

JOEY's work is amazing to say the least.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Squeezed this one in today. My custom pocket parasite with palm swell and 1/2" straights sling'n 3/8 steelys!


dang C5 that's sweet !


----------



## skarrd

That is a Nice one,good kill too


----------



## Bellman

Finally catching up a little. Here are 5 from the last few days.

Charles


----------



## Covert5

Thanks guys. This one is made from carbon fiber and resin. Killed another!


----------



## Tombo

10 more for the month, brought to you by the bolt, the sparrow, and something secret...


----------



## Covert5

Awesome kills Tombo! I wanna know the secret something!


----------



## Covert5

Snuck this one in to close out the month. I'm really liking the 1/2" straight cuts with 3/8 clays, 5/16 and 3/8 steelys. Fits my shoot'n style.


----------



## Tombo

Covert5 said:


> Awesome kills Tombo! I wanna know the secret something!


All in due time, buddy, all in due time


----------



## StringSlap

A can a day helps keep boredom at bay!


----------



## Covert5

StringSlap said:


> A can a day helps keep boredom at bay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sum_HH.jpg


Gorgeous frame!


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Snuck this one in to close out the month. I'm really liking the 1/2" straight cuts with 3/8 clays, 5/16 and 3/8 steelys. Fits my shoot'n style.


i am definatly a fan of the 1/2 in straights for targets,we aint huntin rhinos,lol


----------



## skarrd

finished up the blue meanie and cut a can 1/2 in straight cut TBG,7 in AL,5/16s steels from 37 feet,took about 5 shots to get on tatget and 22 shots later,Cut,Best ive done with 5/16s,,,,,,so far


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> finished up the blue meanie and cut a can 1/2 in straight cut TBG,7 in AL,5/16s steels from 37 feet,took about 5 shots to get on tatget and 22 shots later,Cut,Best ive done with 5/16s,,,,,,so far


Thanks to you, I got the 1/2" straights idea from you brotha! Super sweet frame bro! That's an awesome curve! Nice shoot'n and kill'n!


----------



## bingo

Got a can cut today while it was dry with the little champ awesome shooter 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman

I've been really slacking lately. Here are a couple from tonight.

Charles


----------



## skarrd

got this one with the second pvc shooter,flattened,.08 SS blacks 1/2 in straight cut,7in active,started out with 5/16s,but was getting hand slap,so switched to 3/8s,Killed It!!


----------



## skarrd

these 3 today mix of steels and bands/tubes,good day


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Another one bites the dust


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> these 3 today mix of steels and bands/tubes,good day


Oh yeah! Triple PVC Threat!


----------



## Covert5

SLINGDUDE said:


> Another one bites the dust


Sawweeeeet double cut! Hhhiiyyyaaa!!


----------



## Bellman

Two from this evening. Not on par with some of the better can killers here, but 31 shots each of 5/16 steel. I frequently do worse????.

Charles


----------



## Bellman

Last one for the night. 38 shots of 5/16 steel ????.

Charles


----------



## nike

Oh great :violin:


----------



## bingo

No a great pic but did manage to get 1 in 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242

Nice to see my old slingshot kicking butt Charles. Good shooting 31 shots with 8 mm isn't that at all.

Cheers


----------



## Scrat

I've been out of the loop for a while. I've been watching you guys from the sidelines though! These early sunsets are getting me. Finally was able to get some cans in today

4 for the day with a variety of frames and Ammo.

1 with the mesquite-oh
2 with the scout
1 with the zephyr










First one was 8 shots. 
Rest we're in the teens or 20s. I don't count too well haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Been slacking on reporting, but been wearing bands out on the Bolt since the start of the month. These SS black .5's got me through these cans but it's once again time to tie on some freshies









15 cans, mostly 5/16" steel . I probably kill


----------



## skarrd

these 2,had to get back in practice with the Squirell Slayer,5/8s marbles 16 shots [13 hits] then little Blue for another can exwcution,5/16s steels 20 shots[3 misses,seems to be my magic number]

been caught up working on the mini bike,gotta get the riding time in before the real cold weather start\s


----------



## bingo

Finished off the top can from the other day with the the big mule and little hitter frame with 9.5 steels and then started off with the champ and 9.5s and the little natty with 8 steels









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Finished off the top can from the other day with the the big mule and little hitter frame with 9.5 steels and then started off with the champ and 9.5s and the little natty with 8 steels









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Sorry for double post

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

One from yesterday with the PP Taurus. 








14 shots of 3/8. 
I just based this up yesterday. It's been in the shelf for a while. man it's a good shooter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got this natural out and big mule from port boy can't put this down the now some quick cuts today with BSB band 9.5 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman

One for tonight with the Scout.


----------



## Bellman

Just one for tonight. 56 shots of 5/16 steel ????......but.....I think I actually found some improvement in anchor and aiming point consistency. We'll see if it's still working next time I shoot.

Charles


----------



## Tombo

Just these 4 since my last post, but my diaper count is off the charts! 5/16th steel from the bolt and BMG


----------



## Scrat

Three from the past few days with the zephyr. I Really like this frame. It's a great pocket frame. About the same dimensions as the scout LT but super light because it's HDPE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

gotta get back to can cutting,been shooting at can lids and spinners for awhile now


----------



## skarrd

back to the cans,took the SSOTM entry out,to get a feel for it,definatly a way different style of shooting,sorta starship/pfs/hammer kinda thing,took almost 70 shots to cut the can,so feeling very depressed i went and grabbed La Flaca with the Tombo Tapers and 18 hits -21 shots the Monster was assasinated fell much better


----------



## skarrd

started out with the jelly bean and .07 SSblacks 3/4w 7inch AL,about 16 shots in,Band failure,replaced with .08 SS black 1/2w,7in AL,finished 1st can,and obliterated 2nd can,the .08s really pack a wallop,5/16s steels,,tomorroh gonna try 1842 tubes 6in AL


----------



## bingo

Got time for one while rain was off 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man

In honor of my Colorado heritage, a Coors Silver Bullet. King Cat w/ doubled medium SPRI exercise bands, homemade pinch pouch and 3/8 steel shot. Just started using the sight. This slingshot is a marvel.


----------



## skarrd

after an hour with the SSOTM entry,i switched over to something i can hit with,lol. Tiger Lily and 5//16s on the first and 3/8s on the second,1842s with 6 1/2 AL


----------



## 31610

Two down


----------



## Tombo

skarrd said:


> back to the cans,took the SSOTM entry out,to get a feel for it,definatly a way different style of shooting,sorta starship/pfs/hammer kinda thing,took almost 70 shots to cut the can,so feeling very depressed i went and grabbed La Flaca with the Tombo Tapers and 18 hits -21 shots the Monster was assasinated fell much better


How do you like those pouches for PFS? Everything looks great in those bands, too, your little PFS is no exception


----------



## skarrd

Tombo said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> back to the cans,took the SSOTM entry out,to get a feel for it,definatly a way different style of shooting,sorta starship/pfs/hammer kinda thing,took almost 70 shots to cut the can,so feeling very depressed i went and grabbed La Flaca with the Tombo Tapers and 18 hits -21 shots the Monster was assasinated fell much better
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like those pouches for PFS? Everything looks great in those bands, too, your little PFS is no exception
Click to expand...

the pouches are awesome,i can shoot everything from BBs on up with them,for the PFS they really Shine! Thanks,i really live that one


----------



## skarrd

tried something different with the SSOTM entry,1842 tubes,7 inch AL,i'm figuring her out,still took 32 shots with 5/16s,and now its colder than my ex wifes heart,so,indoors we go


----------



## bingo

Tryin out some new 100%rubber .65 natural pretty good band 8 steels for the first cut joint effort on 2n was getn wet 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

9 cans since last posting, mostly the BMG with 5/16 and 1/4, but a few hits in there with the bolt. The as .5 isn't very durable, been getting a tear at the pouch within 200 shots or so... But it's a really nice band so what can I say. Might go back to sumeiki pink or maybe green this time around


----------



## skarrd

Dang!! thats a Bunch of dead cans!!


----------



## bingo

Got time for 1 in today quick cut maybe 30 odd shots 8 steels 100 %.65 in the champ .62 gzk on the little hitter frame 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

The dragon likes the snow


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Three today.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Got my second can cut yesterday using the Five Beers sling I traded MO the bamboo flute for, using 10mm steel from 25 ft, and cut it in 17 shots.....MO, you might not have liked this sling but I LOVE it ....shoots great.

This can cutting is FUN....love a reactive target.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Got my second can cut yesterday using the Five Beers sling I traded MO the bamboo flute for, using 10mm steel from 25 ft, and cut it in 17 shots.....MO, you might not have liked this sling but I LOVE it ....shoots great.
> 
> This can cutting is FUN....love a reactive target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


17?! Outstanding! Anything under 20 shots on a cut is Top Shelf cutting to me. I think it was your piloting that frame fly!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shoot'n Darrell!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MOJAVE MO said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my second can cut yesterday using the Five Beers sling I traded MO the bamboo flute for, using 10mm steel from 25 ft, and cut it in 17 shots.....MO, you might not have liked this sling but I LOVE it ....shoots great.
> 
> This can cutting is FUN....love a reactive target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 17?! Outstanding! Anything under 20 shots on a cut is Top Shelf cutting to me. I think it was your piloting that frame fly!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

LOL, don't know about that MO....might've been them 10mm cannon balls I was launching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Two more.


----------



## Covert5

Great shoot'n guys! Been too busy to post and shoot because of work, but I will be changing to a regular shift this week just in time to finish up December strong! I will have the tallies up shortly! Thank you guys for your patience and participation! I'm glad you guys are still having fun! Here's my addition to finish November!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Took a little persistence, but added a steel soup can to the cut can collection.

19 oz Progresso soup can, mostly 7/16" and 3/8" steel from 10-20 yds. Didn't count the shots but it was a lot, more than one session. A very lively target and a good sense of accomplishment at the end.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

High Desert Flipper said:


> Took a little persistence, but added a steel soup can to the cut can collection.
> 
> 19 oz Progresso soup can, mostly 7/16" and 3/8" steel from 10-20 yds. Didn't count the shots but it was a lot, more than one session. A very lively target and a good sense of accomplishment at the end.


 impressive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

High Desert Flipper said:


> Took a little persistence, but added a steel soup can to the cut can collection.
> 
> 19 oz Progresso soup can, mostly 7/16" and 3/8" steel from 10-20 yds. Didn't count the shots but it was a lot, more than one session. A very lively target and a good sense of accomplishment at the end.


Took me best part of a week good fun 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Skinny and Fatty today can-abalizing


----------



## SLINGDUDE

One from Saturday.


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Skinny and Fatty today can-abalizing


Lol! I like that bro! Can-abalizing! Nice kills!


----------



## bingo

Got 1 down in the rain team work with little frames and a Xmas gift wrap th 8 steels 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

bingo said:


> Got 1 down in the rain team work with little frames and a Xmas gift wrap th 8 steels
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Oops









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man

PP Scorpion - still working on sanding it to fit the web of my hand, pinky divot now drilled through but also needs some work. Archery glove, wrist sling, 3/8" steel shot, DIY pinch pouch, bands made from SPRI resistance bands. Second photo shows detail of the wrist sing.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Got in one today.


----------



## Covert5

Got these 3 a couple of days ago. I decided to change the orientation on the third one and tried cutting a can hanging horizontally. Not sure if anyone has tried this before, but it's super fun!


----------



## Covert5

Okay everybody! Thanks for your patience! All the tallies for the last five months are complete and also the giveaway vids! I'll be posting them through the next couple of days! Sorry again guys for falling behind. I will PM the winners and send all of them out as soon as I can!

Here is the can count for the month of July and the video! I changed up the way I do the giveaways. I got a cool idea after kill'n a can horizontally. I call it, "Shoot'n Craps."

*July

Covert5 - 13
Magtamilan - 
BlueRaja- 
MakoPat- 
Portboy- 6
Jhm757- 16
Bingo- 31
Skarrd- 25
Nickthegnarly- 
SJAaz - 
Akiva9999- 
Devils son in law- 
Slingdude- 10
Ranger65- 
8rnw8 - 
Treeman - 1
Islandmade - 
CatapultCarl - 
Mrs. Kottonmouth - 
Kottonmouth - 3
Msturm -
Ironarmknives - 
Joseph_curwen - 
Meltonactual - 17
Colorado CJ - 
Catapults and carving - 
Stringslap - 2
Luk - 
Chadlee - 
Scrat - 24
Belgianbeard - 
BushpotChef - 30
Mcrow - 
Craigbutnotreally - 2
Bellman - 5


----------



## Covert5

Forgot to post this one from last week! 2 down with the Slingchux!


----------



## Tree Man

Thats a cool game! Congrats Bingo!


----------



## bingo

Awesome man thanks c5

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

I will tally my count tonight and post.

Are we doing the final count at midnight Pacific time?

Because I hope to kill a few more by then.

Thanks, C5.

This has been a great idea.

PS- a big congratulations to Bingo!


----------



## bingo

MakoPat said:


> I will tally my count tonight and post.
> 
> Are we doing the final count at midnight Pacific time?
> 
> Because I hope to kill a few more by then.
> 
> Thanks, C5.
> 
> This has been a great idea.
> 
> PS- a big congratulations to Bingo!


Thanks pat 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Awesome Pat! Yes, the final count will be at midnight, pacific time, on the 31st! Let's try to finish strong everyone! I'm hoping to finish up this bag by the end of the year! Happy sling'n everyone!

Sling-On!


----------



## MakoPat

I have 152 cans cut as of this afternnon.


----------



## Covert5

MakoPat said:


> I have 152 cans cut as of this afternnon.


Ooooooweeee! Nice kill'n Pat!


----------



## Covert5

Here's the can count for August and the giveaway vid! Congratulations and thanks for playing all!

August

Covert5 - 5
Magtamilan - 
BlueRaja- 
MakoPat- 
Portboy- 11
Jhm757- 1
Bingo- 28
Skarrd- 14
Nickthegnarly- 
SJAaz - 
Akiva9999- 
Devils son in law- 1
Slingdude- 14
Ranger65- 
8rnw8 - 
Treeman - 
Islandmade - 2
CatapultCarl - 
Mrs. Kottonmouth - 
Kottonmouth - 
Msturm -
Ironarmknives - 
Joseph_curwen - 
Meltonactual - 
Colorado CJ - 
Catapults and carving - 
Stringslap - 11
Luk - 
Chadlee - 
Scrat - 12
Belgianbeard - 
BushpotChef - 
Mcrow - 
Craigbutnotreally - 
Bellman - 19
Ranger65 - 1


----------



## MakoPat

Here is my super technical record keeping tip.

1. Cut can.
2. Make a tally mark.
3. Repeat.


----------



## skarrd

this is awesome,love the game plan C5!!!


----------



## Covert5

For the month of September here are the tallies and the Shoot'n Craps vid!
Congratulations! Thanks for playing and watching!

September

Covert5 - 16
Magtamilan - 
BlueRaja- 
MakoPat- 
Portboy- 
Jhm757- 1
*Bingo- 12
*Skarrd- 13
Nickthegnarly- 
SJAaz - 
Akiva9999- 
Devils son in law- 
*Slingdude- 17
Ranger65- 
8rnw8 - 
Treeman - 2
Islandmade - 
CatapultCarl - 
Mrs. Kottonmouth - 
Kottonmouth - 
Msturm -
Ironarmknives - 
Joseph_curwen - 
Meltonactual - 
Colorado CJ - 
Catapults and carving - 
Stringslap - 1
Luk - 
Chadlee - 
*Scrat - 10
Belgianbeard - 
BushpotChef - 
Mcrow - 
Craigbutnotreally - 
*Bellman - 40
Ranger65 - 
*Tombo - 81


----------



## Tobor8Man

'Late to the game here - can I participate?

Do I understand correctly, that I report my monthly can kill?

Thanks for sponsoring this - looks like fun.


----------



## Covert5

Hey Tobor8Man, you can still join in for this month! You just have to become one of the top six can killers for this month. Check out the first page for instructions. I'll tally everyone's can count. So far you are listed in November's can tally. I'll post the remaining months shortly.

Just enjoy the serenity of cracking each can with the steady release of each shot. The joy of hearing the final hit, and after that split second, seeing the bottom half fly through the air in silence. Ending with the clanging of victory as it hits the ground.

Just kill them all! Lol!

Just have fun bro!

Happy sling'n and Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

So far one today with my new Pocket Predator HuntMaster Prototype by Mr. Bill Hays!


----------



## Covert5

Here's October's count and Craps Shoot!

Tombo, sorry I miscounted your tally. I accidentally added 3 to your tally. Nevertheless, a whopping 125 kills in one month is insane! And a 2 shot can kill! Wish you had that on video!

Congratulations!

***October***

Covert5 - 15
Magtamilan - 
BlueRaja- 
MakoPat- 
Portboy- 3
Jhm757- 
Bingo- 13
Skarrd- 17
Nickthegnarly- 
SJAaz - 
Akiva9999- 
Devils son in law- 
Slingdude- 1
Ranger65- 
8rnw8 - 
Treeman - 1
Islandmade - 
CatapultCarl - 
Mrs. Kottonmouth - 1
Kottonmouth - 4
Msturm -
Ironarmknives - 
Joseph_curwen - 
Meltonactual - 
Colorado CJ - 
Catapults and carving - 
Stringslap - 1
Luk - 
Chadlee - 
Scrat - 9
Belgianbeard - 
BushpotChef - 
Mcrow - 
Craigbutnotreally - 
Bellman - 21
Ranger65 - 
*Tombo -125 (2 shot can kill)


----------



## Covert5

And November's tally and Crap Shoot! Congratulations!

***November***

Covert5 - 3
Magtamilan - 
BlueRaja- 
MakoPat- 
Portboy- 4
Jhm757- 
Bingo- 11
Skarrd- 13
Nickthegnarly- 
SJAaz - 
Akiva9999- 
Devils son in law- 
Slingdude- 6
Ranger65- 
8rnw8 - 
Treeman - 
Islandmade - 
CatapultCarl - 
Mrs. Kottonmouth - 
Kottonmouth - 
Msturm -
Ironarmknives - 
Joseph_curwen - 
Meltonactual - 
Colorado CJ - 
Catapults and carving - 
Stringslap - 
Luk - 
Chadlee - 
Scrat - 8
Belgianbeard - 
BushpotChef - 
Mcrow - 
Craigbutnotreally - 
Bellman - 7
Ranger65 - 
Tombo - 28 (2 shot can kill)
Tobor8man - 1
Sling-N-Shot - 1


----------



## skarrd

Awesomeness!!! Congrats to All you winners! and special Thanks to C5 for putting this togethor!


----------



## Scrat

Got one in yesterday








. Should have some downtime over the holidays. Maybe I'll be able to make up some ground before the new year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

I took out two after work to unwind! I'm really enjoying 5/16 steelys and 3/8 straights!


----------



## skarrd

2 today in the warm sunshine,started out with Tiger Lily for the 1st can,got about 10 shots into the 2nd can and *snap*,so i grabbed the closest sling i had-a work in progress-and finished off the 2nd,went from green 1342,to black 2040s,5/16s steels


----------



## bingo

Got time for 1 today used all these frames and some new tapers on the little champ is on fire  shooting some new ammo aswell 8.7mm steel also tryin out the 100% stuff good band









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Been doing a lot of shooting and not a lot of posting. Here's 19 to add to the December tally since my last update, including a couple cuts shooting only .177 bbs. My pouch fingers need a break.


----------



## Covert5

SLINGDUDE said:


> Been doing a lot of shooting and not a lot of posting. Here's 19 to add to the December tally since my last update, including a couple cuts shooting only .177 bbs. My pouch fingers need a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201223_215917.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201221_092514.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201221_150807.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201222_153136.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201223_105040.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201223_220436.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201223_220419.jpg


Whoa! That's kill'n it bro! Great shoot'n!


----------



## Covert5

Killed this one at 9:30pm! Hope my neighbors didn't get mad! Lol! Oh well!

Pocket Predator HuntMaster!


----------



## bingo

Got 1 in today nice and dry but cold 8 steels .65 band a new pit locating pouch









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Got 1 in today nice and dry but cold 8 steels .65 band a new pit locating pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Nice Bingo! I'm actually waiting on some pit pouches in the mail. How are you liking them?


----------



## Covert5

Vertical and horizontal kills yesterday!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got 1 in today nice and dry but cold 8 steels .65 band a new pit locating pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Bingo! I'm actually waiting on some pit pouches in the mail. How are you liking them?
Click to expand...

Ther different from what I am used too but they work well 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Awesome Bingo! Yah I got my order in yesterday. I rigged them up on my Slingchux and so far I think I like them! Not as supple as I thought they would be, but they work well. Killed this can today with it using 8mm steelys. Gonna see how they perform with some clays. I got mine from aliexpress.


----------



## nike

好，good :violin:


----------



## Scrat

A few from the las two days with the scout LT. First one was mostly 5/16 from 55ft. About 25 shots. Second was 10 shots of 3/8 from 33

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just one today Christmas can cut


----------



## Covert5

Another two today, horizontal and vertical cuts! Toucan and Slingchux!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Question from a very newbie can cutter ?

When y'all say how many shots it took to cut the can, are y'all including the missed shots too, or just the ones that actually made impact with it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Hey Darrell, the total count includes the number of misses. It's killer time bro! 5 days left!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Covert5 said:


> Hey Darrell, the total count includes the number of misses. It's killer time bro! 5 days left!


Thanks Oliver, then I need to revise my original and very 1st can kill posting from 17 actual hits that cut it, to 28 total shots. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Darrell, the total count includes the number of misses. It's killer time bro! 5 days left!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Oliver, then I need to revise my original and very 1st can kill posting from 17 actual hits that cut it, to 28 total shots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The disappointing misses are the ones that pass through a hole made by a previous shot. You feel good that you made a good shot but it is not productive in cutting the can.

Is there a plan to do a 2021 version of this? Would love to get into the fun next year.


----------



## bingo

Got 1 in 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Darrell, the total count includes the number of misses. It's killer time bro! 5 days left!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Oliver, then I need to revise my original and very 1st can kill posting from 17 actual hits that cut it, to 28 total shots.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's all good my friend, it's all for fun!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

Palmettoflyer said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Darrell, the total count includes the number of misses. It's killer time bro! 5 days left!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Oliver, then I need to revise my original and very 1st can kill posting from 17 actual hits that cut it, to 28 total shots.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The disappointing misses are the ones that pass through a hole made by a previous shot. You feel good that you made a good shot but it is not productive in cutting the can.
> Is there a plan to do a 2021 version of this? Would love to get into the fun next year.
Click to expand...

Lol, yah that's true Palmettoflyer! It's fun to change up targets! Cans to me never get old!

As far as next year goes, it's open for anyone who would like to spear head it. I, unfortunately, can't because I have a project I'm trying to sort out and hopefully release towards the end of next year. I'll of course participate and support the can kill'n cause here and there!


----------



## Covert5

Killed this one today before it got too late. Wifey was like, "The neighbors are gonna get pissed!" I was like, "Nah l, it's not late yet!" It was like 8:30pm hehehe!


----------



## devils son in law

Covert5 said:


> Killed this one today before it got too late. Wifey was like, "The neighbors are gonna get pissed!" I was like, "Nah l, it's not late yet!" It was like 8:30pm hehehe!


Why would the neighbors get upset? Mad because they ain't got no swank Bone Grip like you do ??


----------



## Covert5

Got another late night kill with the Slingchux! Mix of 5/16 and 3/8 steelys!


----------



## bingo

Afew in today with my little nattys 8 and 8.7 steel 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Afew in today with my little nattys 8 and 8.7 steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


That's what I call dedication to the cause! Awesome Bingo! Are those 100% latex straight bands? What's the temp out there?!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afew in today with my little nattys 8 and 8.7 steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I call dedication to the cause! Awesome Bingo! Are those 100% latex straight bands? What's the temp out there?!
Click to expand...

Bit of mix gzk and precise and some 100% sling shot the natural stuff it's about -5 ish

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Three today.


----------



## skarrd

just one today,then the winds kicked in,and cold,i hate winter,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MakoPat

Hahaha... I have to share this here.
I am taking my recycling to the bins at Tenn. Tech. campus and some college kids are there. Some stay year round at a Technological school.

They were like what did you do to those cans. Slingshots are produced and talking occurred.

I hope they don't get kicked out of college. Engineering students, too.

My can counts for Dec. is only in the 20's. I am learning these small natties. I may only shoot natties in 2021. I haven't decided.


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afew in today with my little nattys 8 and 8.7 steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I call dedication to the cause! Awesome Bingo! Are those 100% latex straight bands? What's the temp out there?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bit of mix gzk and precise and some 100% slingshot the natural stuff it's about -5 ish
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Wow that's awesome! So I guess there's no need for those cold weather bands! Seems like those work just fine in below zero Temps!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> just one today,then the winds kicked in,and cold,i hate winter,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I'm right with you brotha Skarrd! I hate winter!! Awesome shooter!


----------



## Covert5

MakoPat said:


> Hahaha... I have to share this here.
> I am taking my recycling to the bins at Tenn. Tech. campus and some college kids are there. Some stay year round at a Technological school.
> They were like what did you do to those cans. Slingshots are produced and talking occurred.
> I hope they don't get kicked out of college. Engineering students, too.
> My can counts for Dec. is only in the 20's. I am learning these small natties. I may only shoot natties in 2021. I haven't decided.


Awesome story Pat! So did you end up giving away a natty to contribute to their delinquency?! Lol hopefully you started a trend and before you know it, those bins will be filled to the brim with cut cans that weren't even cut up by you! Lol

Btw, who made the one in the top picture? Can't quite see the markings. That's a beaut! Also love the bladed one!


----------



## Covert5

Got another late nighter! As Portboy would say, "Monster down!" Horizontal can cut with Slingchux shoot'n mixed 3/8 and 5/16! Hhhiiyyyaaa!!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afew in today with my little nattys 8 and 8.7 steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I call dedication to the cause! Awesome Bingo! Are those 100% latex straight bands? What's the temp out there?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bit of mix gzk and precise and some 100% slingshot the natural stuff it's about -5 ish
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that's awesome! So I guess there's no need for those cold weather bands! Seems like those work just fine in below zero Temps!
Click to expand...

Certainly no need for them a don't think just a decent tapers 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

Man alive, Oliver.

This thread is going to need some dedicated reading time on my part. It grows fast. I saw where it inspired a makery count for 2021. These will be very interesting. I may have to get a dedicated memory card for pics and makers' names.

Any how here is some of today's cmCan Cuts. My yearly total is 158. I will try to cut some tomorrow... at least one more.

5/16" steel with Usopp .7mm Vanilla Bean cut 3/8" straight with a tiny Chinese made microfiber pouch on my Fat LBS and Mi'qmak Warrior mini applewood natty.


----------



## MakoPat

Covert5 said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha... I have to share this here.
> I am taking my recycling to the bins at Tenn. Tech. campus and some college kids are there. Some stay year round at a Technological school.
> They were like what did you do to those cans. Slingshots are produced and talking occurred.
> I hope they don't get kicked out of college. Engineering students, too.
> My can counts for Dec. is only in the 20's. I am learning these small natties. I may only shoot natties in 2021. I haven't decided.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome story Pat! So did you end up giving away a natty to contribute to their delinquency?! Lol hopefully you started a trend and before you know it, those bins will be filled to the brim with cut cans that weren't even cut up by you! Lol
> Btw, who made the one in the top picture? Can't quite see the markings. That's a beaut! Also love the bladed one!
Click to expand...

Mi'qmak Warrior, a.k.a. Len Ley on Fb, he does excellent work. These are very small frames... which I love. I know I am bit out of the mainstream preferences with the love PFS. Hahaha... not really. Many of of us love PFS. I have developed a pretty deep groove for small Gappers. I use the Universal Shooting method that you posted about and never get fork hits that way.


----------



## MakoPat

Covert5 said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Darrell, the total count includes the number of misses. It's killer time bro! 5 days left!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Oliver, then I need to revise my original and very 1st can kill posting from 17 actual hits that cut it, to 28 total shots.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all good my friend, it's all for fun!
> Sling-On!
Click to expand...

Hey friends,
.I am missing some of... okay... all the rules.

Can someone give me the Cliff's Notes version.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Shoot cans and have fun! - Those are the rules im playing by. 

Here's three more for the tally.


----------



## Covert5

MakoPat said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Darrell, the total count includes the number of misses. It's killer time bro! 5 days left!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Oliver, then I need to revise my original and very 1st can kill posting from 17 actual hits that cut it, to 28 total shots.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all good my friend, it's all for fun!
> Sling-On!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey friends,
> .I am missing some of... okay... all the rules.
> Can someone give me the Cliff's Notes version.
Click to expand...

Slingdude hit it on the nose! That's basically it! The number of shots to slice a can is up to you, but not necessary. One last day! The count ends at 1159pm pacific standard time!

Sling-On my friends!


----------



## Facewizard13

Damn my order won't be here in time for me to participate. Any ideas for 2021?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

Facewizard13 said:


> **** my order won't be here in time for me to participate. Any ideas for 2021?
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Can Cut 2021!

Okay, C5.

I get it. I thought I missed something. But apparently fun and winging it are still in play. Hahah...
Happy New Year.


----------



## 31610

Heys guys happy new year sorry I choked out on ya . Hope to get back into it next year I tried cut one today but losing all my ammo catch full snow ;-(


----------



## 31610

I tried


----------



## bingo

All the best guys Jason a send you ammo of diff size 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> All the best guys Jason a send you ammo of diff size
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


sweeet bro cannonball size be perfect so can't lose them in the snow


----------



## bingo

a get some to you soon as bro 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

Final can cut of 2020 for me.

8oz Starbucks Expresso my wife drinks. First shot was straight through the face of the logo. No doubt a Freudian slip of my disdain for Starbucks.

All shots from my Mini Mi'qmak Warrior natty and 5/16" steel. This can put up a fight... but in the end it is recycled.

Final tally is 159. I might have shot 1 more to round it out, BUT me and the Missus are going out... in a small socially distanced gathering of 5 to watch the ball drop.

Happy New Year slingshot friends and family! See y'all next year.

Big love and mad respect, SSF.

Stay safe and sling 'em if ya got 'em.


----------



## Kottonmouth

Got 5 today to finish the year. Using the trusty scout lt and 3/8 steel


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Nine more to finish the year strong. Thanks for the fun yall!!


----------



## Scrat

Almost forgot this was the last night of the year!! Two from today with the scout. You guys are great. This honestly helped me make it through a real crappy year. C5 you are the man. Happy new year to all you slingers! Stay safe and healthy in 2021! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Facewizard13 said:


> **** my order won't be here in time for me to participate. Any ideas for 2021?
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Welcome Facewizard13! No worries! You know what?! I think I will continue this for 2021! So don't worry you'll have all of next year to join!

Happy sling'n!


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shoot'n guys! Here's my last kills for 2020! Happy New Year my brothas and sistas! I will post this month's count and everyone's totals for the year in the days to come!


----------



## skarrd

Glad to see you will be continueing this,Loads of fun,and it looks like some new cannibilizers are getting into it


----------



## Tombo

Sup slingmates! I went from hundreds of cans and constantly making bands, frames, etc. To basically nil since mid November - and I want you to know I'm OK - but my responsibilities of being a dad for the first time in my life, the holidays, etc. Have kept me from spending much time with slingshots since his birthday. I'm sure I'll be back, and I'll keep an eye out for the 2021 thread.

Thank you guys for helping me keep myself entertained and to help mellow out what was the most intense fall of my life. This hobby provided when I was talking to pieces! And extra special thanks to covert5 for running this thread and for curating prizes!


----------



## skarrd

welcome back


----------



## skarrd

started the day out with a can cut,killed da monster,then moved on to an *apple smash*,which was great fun,but horrible way to make applesauce,3/8s steels for the kills/slaughters,had to change from a string on the stem to a wire thru the core,and the nband ties ruptured halfway thru,so another change,lol.Still great fun!


----------



## Covert5

Welcome back Tombo!


----------



## Covert5

Okay guys here's the count for December!

Covert5 - 22
Magtamilan - 
BlueRaja- 
MakoPat- 25
Portboy- 1
Jhm757- 
Bingo- 7
Skarrd- 5
Nickthegnarly- 
SJAaz - 
Akiva9999- 
Devils son in law- 
Slingdude- 37
Ranger65- 
8rnw8 - 
Treeman - 
Islandmade - 
CatapultCarl - 
Mrs. Kottonmouth - 
Kottonmouth - 5
Msturm -
Ironarmknives - 
Joseph_curwen - 
Meltonactual - 
Colorado CJ - 
Catapults and carving - 
Stringslap - 
Luk - 
Chadlee - 
Scrat - 5
Belgianbeard - 
BushpotChef - 
Mcrow - 
Craigbutnotreally - 
Bellman - 
Ranger65 - 
Tombo - 
Tobor8man - 1
Sling-N-Shot - 
High Desert Flipper - 3

We had just one winner with posted can kills in double digits this month and that's Slingdude with a whopping 45 kills! Congratulations bro! This one goes to you:


----------



## Covert5

I would like to thank everyone who participated in this challenge with me! Thank you all for the time, dedication, and effort you all put into this! It was a lot of fun to do this throughout the whole year!

A huge special thanks is in order to Portboy! It was because of his generosity and kindness of his heart, we were able to add 5 additional frames (four he made himself) and 7 lanyards (made by Raventree78) as prizes to this challenge.

I want to thank everyone for their patience with me in tallying up the count and the delays to send out your prizes.

Now, without further delay, here is the final count for 2020!

* * * FINAL 2020 CAN COUNT * * *

Covert5 - 260
Magtamilan - 20
BlueRaja- 4
MakoPat- 159
Portboy- 126
Jhm757- 258
Bingo- 243
Skarrd- 174
Nickthegnarly- 2
SJAaz - 1
Akiva9999- 7
Devils son in law- 13
Slingdude- 176
Ranger65- 2
8rnw8 - 4
Treeman - 5
Islandmade - 3
CatapultCarl - 1
Mrs. Kottonmouth - 2
Kottonmouth - 50
Msturm - 2
Ironarmknives - 22
Joseph_curwen - 1
Meltonactual - 67
Colorado CJ - 17
Catapults and carving - 1
Stringslap - 26
Luk - 1
Chadlee - 4
Scrat - 85
Belgianbeard - 1
BushpotChef - 32
Mcrow - 1
Craigbutnotreally - 2
Bellman - 92
Ranger65 - 1
Tombo - 234
Tobor8man - 2
Sling-N-Shot - 1
High Desert Flipper - 3

The final prize goes to Jhm757! With a whopping 258 can kills for 2020! Congratulations Jhm757!

Thank you all again for making this a success and a great journey!

Final prize to Jhm757. This Tiny Turtle was handcrafted by MakoPat:


----------



## Tree Man

Covert5 said:


> Facewizard13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> **** my order won't be here in time for me to participate. Any ideas for 2021?
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Facewizard13! No worries! You know what?! I think I will continue this for 2021! So don't worry you'll have all of next year to join!
> 
> Happy sling'n!
Click to expand...

Hooray C5! I was secretly hoping you'd re-up for this year. I hope to participate a bit more for this go round. Happy new year!


----------



## Covert5

Thanks Treeman! Happy New Year to you and your family! Let the massacre continue! It's killer time!

Sling-On brotha!


----------



## MakoPat

Woooooooooo!

congratulations, Jhm757!

Excellent to have been part of this.


----------



## Kottonmouth

Oops looking for 2021 lol. Did my whole post here and realized about the time I hit submit post that I'm stuck in 2020!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations Slingdude and Jhm757,those are both awesome frames and counts!


----------

